# YOU CAN NOW COME IN 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

So, in order to prevent an absolute clusterfuck in the regular international thread, I’ve made this MUCH REQUESTED thread for Euro 2016 discussion. 

*Below are the fixtures, groups *(credit to @DenAuston for his formatting, who can hopefully add some ART to the thread), *match locations, stadiums, squads and Euro smileys* made by @Seb that you might want to use. 

*There's also a predictions coupon at the bottom of the post *for those interested.

:woy :hkane :vardy

*I’ve also added in video highlights from Euro 2000, 2004, 2008 and 2012* for those who want to get in the mood and reminisce about the GOAT 16 team format. There wasn't a decent one for Euro 96. 

:mjeng

With 24 teams I’m expecting a dilution of quality in the group stages and possibly lower stakes with the wanky new ‘four of the sixth placed third teams can qualify’ rule, although watching some of the top nations bullying dross could be fun. Having pointed that out, the new tournament format is obviously good for poverty nations who wouldn’t have qualified for the previous tournaments… and might even have a chance to make it out of the group stages. Basically the group stage is unnecessarily long winded, unless your team is REALLY bad.

*So, let’s discuss our favourite Euro’s moments…*

Obviously Euro 96 was a special one for England fans (such as myself) who can remember watching it. Shearer GOATing, PSYCHO Pearce’s redemption, the brilliant destruction of Holland, Seaman’s penalty save against McAllister, Gazza’s quality goal vs Scotland, actually winning a penalty shootout for once vs Spain. 

:theroon and Lampard also produced some great memories in 2004.

The less said about Euro 2000 the better. :loveit

*What are your favourite European Championship memories?*





Spoiler: Euro 2016 Fixtures



*Group Stage*


*GROUP STAGE ROUND 1*
*Friday 10th June*
France vs Romania 8pm Group A - Stade de France, Paris

*Saturday 11th June*
Albania v Switzerland 2pm Group A - Stade Felix Bollaert-Delelis, Lens
Wales v Slovakia 5pm Group B - Matmut Atlantique, Bordeaux
England v Russia 8pm Group B - Stade Vélodrome, Marseille

*Sunday 12th June*
Turkey v Croatia 2pm Group D - Parc des Princes, Paris
Poland v N. Ireland 5pm Group C - Allianz Riviera, Nice
Germany v Ukraine 8pm Group C - Stade Pierre-Mauroy, Lille

*Monday 13th June*
Spain v Czech Republic 2pm Group D - Stadium Municipal, Toulouse, Toulouse
Rep. of Ireland v Sweden 5pm Group E - Stade de France, Paris
Belgium v Italy 8pm Group E - Parc OL, Lyon

*Tuesday 14th June*
Austria v Hungary 5pm Group F - Matmut Atlantique, Bordeaux
Portugal v Iceland 8pm Group F - Stade Geoffroy-Guichard, Saint-Étienne



*GROUP STAGE ROUND 2*
*Wednesday 15th June*
Russia v Slovakia 2pm Group B - Stade Pierre-Mauroy, Lille
Romania v Switzerland 5pm Group A - Parc des Princes, Paris
France v Albania 8pm Group A - Stade Vélodrome, Marseille

*Thursday 16th June*
England v Wales 2pm Group B - Stade Felix Bollaert-Delelis, Lens
Ukraine v N.Ireland 5pm Group C - Parc OL, Lyon
Germany v Poland 8pm Group C - Stade de France, Paris

*Friday 17th June*
Italy v Sweden 2pm Group E - Stadium Municipal, Toulouse, Toulouse
Czech Republic v Croatia 5pm Group D - Stade Geoffroy-Guichard, Saint-Étienne
Spain v Turkey 8pm Group D - Allianz Riviera, Nice

*Saturday 18th June*
Belgium v Rep. of Ireland 2pm Group E - Matmut Atlantique, Bordeaux
Iceland v Hungary 5pm Group F - Stade Vélodrome, Marseille
Portugal v Austria 8pm Group F - Parc des Princes, Paris


*GROUP STAGE ROUND 3*
*Sunday 19th June*
Switzerland v France 8pm Group A - Stade Pierre-Mauroy, Lille
Romania v Albania 8pm Group A - Parc OL, Lyon

*Monday 20th June*
Slovakia v England 8pm Group B - Stade Geoffroy-Guichard, Saint-Étienne
Russia v Wales 8pm Group B - Stadium Municipal, Toulouse, Toulouse

*Tuesday 21st June*
N.Ireland v Germany 5pm Group C - Parc des Princes, Paris
Ukraine v Poland 5pm Group C - Stade Vélodrome, Marseille
Croatia v Spain 8pm Group D - Matmut Atlantique, Bordeaux
Czech Republic v Turkey 8pm Group D - Stade Felix Bollaert-Delelis, Lens

*Wednesday 22nd June*
Iceland v Austria 5pm Group F - Stade de France, Paris
Hungary v Portugal 5pm Group F - Parc OL, Lyon
Sweden v Belgium 8pm Group E - Allianz Riviera, Nice
Italy v Rep. of Ireland 8pm Group E - Stade Pierre-Mauroy, Lille



*Last 16*
*Saturday 25th June*
1.Runner up A v Runner up C 2pm - Stade Geoffroy-Guichard, Saint-Étienne
2.Winner B v 3rd place A/C/D 5pm - Parc des Princes, Paris
3.Winner D v 3rd place B/E/F 8pm - Stade Felix Bollaert-Delelis, Lens

*Sunday 26th June*
4.Winner A v 3rd place C/D/E 2pm - Parc OL, Lyon
5.Winner C v 3rd place A/B/F 5pm - Stade Pierre-Mauroy, Lille
6.Winner F v Runner up E 8pm - Stadium Municipal, Toulouse, Toulouse

*Monday 27th June*
7.Winner E v Runner up D 5pm - Stade de France, Paris
8.Runner up B v Runner up F 8pm - Allianz Riviera, Nice



*Quarter Finals*
*Thursday 30th June*
Winner 1 v Winner 3 8pm - Stade Vélodrome, Marseille

*Friday 1st July*
Winner 2 v Winner 6 8pm - Stade Pierre-Mauroy, Lille

*Saturday 2nd July*
Winner 5 v Winner 7 8pm - Matmut Atlantique, Bordeaux

*Sunday 3rd July*
Winner 4 v Winner 8 8pm - Stade de France, Paris



*Semi Finals*
*Wednesday 6th July*
Winner 1/Winner 3 v Winner 2/Winner 6 8pm - Parc OL, Lyon

*Thursday 7th July*
Winner 5/Winner 7 v Winner 4/Winner 8 8pm - Stade Vélodrome, Marseille



*Final*
*Sunday 10th July*
Semi 1 v Semi 2 8pm - Stade de France, Paris





Spoiler: Euro 2016 Groups



*Group A*
Albania
France
Romania
Switzerland

*Group B*
England
Russia
Slovakia
Wales

*Group C*
Germany
N. Ireland
Poland
Ukraine

*Group D*
Croatia
Czech Republic
Spain
Turkey

*Group E*
Belgium
Italy
Rep. of Ireland
Sweden

*Group F*
Austria
Hungary
Iceland
Portugal





Spoiler:  Stadiums



Stadium: Stade de France
Location: Saint-Denis
Capacity: 81,338









Stadium: Stade Vélodrome
Location: Marseille
Capacity: 67,394









Stadium: Parc Olympique Lyonnais
Location: Lyon
Capacity: 59,286









Stadium: Stade Pierre-Mauroy
Location: Lille
Capacity: 50,186









Stadium: Parc des Princes
Location: Paris
Capacity: 48,712









Stadium: Matmut Atlantique
Location: Bordeaux
Capacity: 42,115









Stadium: Stade Geoffroy-Guichard
Location: Saint-Étienne
Capacity: 41,965









Stadium: Nice
Location: Allianz Riviera
Capacity: 35,624









Stadium: Stade Bollaert-Delelis
Location: Lens
Capacity: 38,223









Stadium: Stadium Municipal
Location: Toulouse
Capacity: 33,150












Spoiler:  Squads



*Albania:* (Gianni De Biasi)

Goalkeepers: Etrit Berisha (Lazio), Alban Hoxha (Partizani), Orges Shehi (Skenderbeu).

Defenders: Elseid Hysaj (Napoli), Lorik Cana (Nantes), Arlind Ajeti (Frosinone), Mergim Mavraj (Koeln), Naser Aliji (Basel), Ansi Agolli (Karabag), Frederik Veseli (Lugano).

Midfielders: Ermir Lenjani (Nantes), Andi Lila (Giannina), Migjen Basha (Como), Ledian Memushaj (Pescara), Burim Kukeli (Zurich), Taulant Xhaka (Basel), Ergys Kace (Paok), Amir Abrashi (Freiburg), Odise Roshi (Rijeka).

Forwards: Bekim Balaj (Rijeka), Sokol Cikalleshi (Medipol Basaksehir), Armando Sadiku (Vaduz), Shkelzen Gashi (Colorado Rapids).



*France:* (Didier Deschamps)

Goalkeepers: Benoit Costil (Rennes), Hugo Lloris (Tottenham), Steve Mandanda (Marseille).

Defenders: Lucas Digne (Roma), Patrice Evra (Juventus), Christophe Jallet (Lyon), Laurent Koscielny (Arsenal), Eliaquim Mangala (Manchester City), Adil Rami (Sevilla), Bacary Sagna (Manchester City), Samuel Umtiti (Lyon).

Midfielders: Yohan Cabaye (Crystal Palace), Morgan Schneiderlin (Manchester United), N'Golo Kante (Leicester), Blaise Matuidi (Paris Saint-Germain), Paul Pogba (Juventus), Moussa Sissoko (Newcastle).

Forwards: Kingsley Coman (Bayern Munich), Andre-Pierre Gignac (Tigres), Olivier Giroud (Arsenal), Antoine Griezmann (Atletico Madrid), Anthony Martial (Manchester United), Dimitri Payet (West Ham).



*Romania:* (Anghel Iordănescu)

Goalkeepers: Ciprian Tatarusanu (Fiorentina), Costel Pantilimon (Watford), Silviu Lung (Astra)

Defenders: Cristian Sapunaru (Pandurii Targu-Jiu), Alexandru Matel (Dinamo Zagreb), Vlad Chiriches (Napoli), Valerica Gaman (Astra), Dragos Grigore (Al Sailiya), Cosmin Moti (Ludogorets), Razvan Rat (Rayo Vallecano), Steliano Filip (Dinamo Bucharest)

Midfielders: Mihai Pintilii (Steaua Bucharest), Ovidiu Hoban (Hapoel Be'er Sheva), Andrei Prepelita (Ludogorets), Adrian Popa (Steaua Bucharest), Gabriel Torje (Osmanlispor), Alexandru Chipciu (Steaua Bucharest), Nicolae Stanciu (Steaua Bucharest), Lucian Sanmartean (Al Ittihad)

Forwards: Claudiu Keseru (Ludogorets), Bogdan Stancu (Genclerbirligi), Florin Andone (Cordoba), Denis Alibec (Astra)



*Switzerland:* (Vladimir Petkovic)

Goalkeepers : Roman Buerki (Borussia Dortmund), Marwin Hitz (Augsburg), Yann Sommer (Borussia Moenchengladbach).

Defenders: Johan Djourou (Hamburg SV), Nico Elvedi (Borussia Moenchengladbach), Michael Lang (FC Basel), Stephan Lichtsteiner (Juventus), Francois Moubandje (Toulouse), Ricardo Rodriguez (VfL Wolfsburg), Fabian Schaer (Hoffenheim), Steve Von Bergen (Young Boys)

Midfielders: Valon Behrami (Watford), Blerim Dzemaili (Genoa), Gelson Fernandes (Rennes), Fabian Frei (Mainz 05), Xherdan Shaqiri (Stoke City), Granit Xhaka (Borussia Moenchengladbach), Denis Zakaria (Young Boys)

Forwards: Eren Derdiyok (Kasimpasa), Breel Embolo (FC Basel), Admir Mehmedi (Bayer Leverkusen), Haris Seferovic (Eintracht Frankfurt), Shani Tarashaj 



*England:* (Roy Hodgson)

Goalkeepers: Fraser Forster (Southampton), Joe Hart (Manchester City), Tom Heaton (Burnley)

Defenders: Ryan Betrand (Southampton), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Nathaniel Clyne (Liverpool), Danny Rose (Tottenham), Chris Smalling (Manchester United), John Stones (Everton), Kyle Walker (Tottenham)

Midfielders: Dele Alli (Tottenham), Ross Barkley (Everton), Eric Dier (Tottenham), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Liverpool), James Milner (Liverpool), Raheem Sterling (Manchester City), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal). 

Forwards: Harry Kane (Tottenham), Marcus Rashford (Manchester United), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Daniel Sturridge (Liverpool), Jamie Vardy (Leicester)



*Russia:* (Moz' Mar Leonid Slutsky)

Goalkeepers: Igor Akinfeev (CSKA Moscow), Guilherme (Lokomotiv Moscow), Yuri Lodygin (Zenit St. Petersburg)

Defenders: Alexei Berezutsky (CSKA Moscow), Vasily Berezutsky (CSKA Moscow), Sergei Ignashevich (CSKA Moscow), Dmitry Kombarov (Spartak Moscow), Roman Neustadter (Schalke), Georgy Shchennikov (CSKA Moscow), Roman Shishkin (Lokomotiv Moscow), Igor Smolnikov (Zenit St Petersburg)

Midfielders: Igor Denisov (Dynamo Moscow), Denis Glushakov (Spartak Moscow), Alexander Golovin (CSKA Moscow), Oleg Ivanov (Terek Grozny), Pavel Mamaev (Krasnodar), Alexander Samedov (Lokomotiv Moscow), Oleg Shatov (Zenit St Petersburg), Roman Shirokov (CSKA Moscow), Dmitri Torbinski (Krasnodar)

Forwards: Artyom Dzyuba (Zenit St Petersburg), Alexander Kokorin (Zenit St Petersburg), Fyodor Smolov (Krasnodar)



*Slovakia:* (Jan Kozak)

Goalkeepers: Matúš Kozáčik (Viktoria Plzeň), Ján Mucha (Slovan Bratislava), Ján Novota (Rapid Wien).

Defenders: Peter Pekarík (Hertha Berlin), Milan Škriniar (Sampdoria), Martin Škrtel (Liverpool), Norbert Gyömbér (Roma), Ján Ďurica (Lokomotiv Moskva), Kornel Saláta (Slovan Bratislava), Tomáš Hubočan (Dinamo Moskva), Dušan Švento (Köln).

Midfielders: Marek Hamšík (Napoli), Juraj Kucka (AC Milan), Miroslav Stoch (Bursaspor), Vladimír Weiss (Al-Gharafa), Róbert Mak (PAOK), Patrik Hrošovský (Viktoria Plzeň), Ján Greguš (Jablonec), Viktor Pečovský (Žilina), Stanislav Šesták (Ferencváros), Ondrej Duda (Legia Warszawa).

Forwards: Michal Ďuriš (Viktoria Plzeň), Adam Nemec (Willem II).



*Wales:* (Chris Coleman)

Goalkeepers : Wayne Hennessey (Crystal Palace), Danny Ward (Liverpool), Owain Fon Williams (Inverness).

Defenders: Ben Davies (Tottenham), Neil Taylor (Swansea), Chris Gunter (Reading), Ashley Williams (Swansea), James Chester (West Brom), Ashley Richards (Fulham), James Collins (West Ham).

Midfielders: Aaron Ramsey (Arsenal), Joe Ledley (Crystal Palace), David Vaughan (Nottingham Forest), Joe Allen (Liverpool), David Cotterill (Birmingham), Jonathan Williams (Crystal Palace), George Williams (Fulham), Andy King (Leicester), Dave Edwards (Wolves).

Forwards: Gareth Bale (Real Madrid), Hal Robson-Kanu (Reading), Sam Vokes (Burnley), Simon Church (Nottingham Forest).



*Germany:* (Joachim Low)

Goalkeepers: Manuel Neuer (Bayern Munich), Bernd Leno (Bayer Leverkusen), Marc-Andre ter Stegen (Barcelona)

Defenders: Jerome Boateng (Bayern Munich), Emre Can (Liverpool), Jonas Hector (Cologne), Benedikt Hoewedes (Schalke 04), Mats Hummels (Borussia Dortmund), Shkodran Mustafi (Valencia), Jonathan Tah (Bayer Leverkusen)

Midfielders: Julian Draxler (VfL Wolfsburg), Sami Khedira (Juventus), Joshua Kimmich (Bayern Munich), Toni Kroos (Real Madrid), Thomas Mueller (Bayern Munich), Mesut Ozil (Arsenal), Lukas Podolski (Galatasaray), Andre Schuerrle (VfL Wolfsburg), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Manchester United), Julian Weigl (Borussia Dortmund)

Forwards: Mario Gomez (Besiktas), Mario Goetze (Bayern Munich), Leroy Sane (Schalke 04)



*Northern Ireland:* (Michael O'Neill)

Goalkeepers: Roy Carroll (Notts County), Michael McGovern (Hamilton), Alan McManus (St Johnstone)

Defenders: Craig Cathcart (Watford), Jonny Evans (West Brom), Gareth McAuley (West Brom), Luke McCullough (Doncaster), Conor McLaughlin (Fleetwood), Aaron Hughes (Melbourne City), Lee Hodson (MK Dons), Chris Baird (Derby County), Paddy McNair (Manchester United)

Midfielders: Steven Davis (Southampton), Oliver Norwood (Reading), Corry Evans (Blackburn), Jamie Ward (Nottingham Forest), Stuart Dallas (Leeds), Niall McGinn (Aberdeen), Shane Ferguson (Millwall)

Forwards: Will Grigg (Wigan), Kyle Lafferty (Birmingham), Conor Washington (QPR), Josh Magennis (Kilmarnock)



*Poland:* (Adam Nawalka)

Goalkeepers: Łukasz Fabiański (Swansea), Wojciech Szczęsny (Roma), Artur Boruc (Bournemouth).

Defenders: Thiago Cionek (Palermo), Kamil Glik (Torino), Artur Jędrzejczyk (Legia), Michał Pazdan (Legia), Łukasz Piszczek (Dortmund), Bartosz Salamon (Cagliari), Jakub Wawrzyniak (Lechia Gdańsk).

Midfielders: Jakub Błaszczykowski (Fiorentina), Kamil Grosicki (Rennes), Tomasz Jodłowiec (Legia), Bartosz Kapustka (Cracovia), Grzegorz Krychowiak (Sevilla), Karol Linetty (Lech Poznań), Krzysztof Mączyński (Wisła), Sławomir Peszko (Lechia Gdańsk), Filip Starzyński (Zagłębie Lubin), Piotr Zieliński (Empoli).

Forwards: Arkadiusz Milik (Ajax), Robert Lewandowski (Bayern), Mariusz Stępiński (Ruch Chorzów)



*Ukraine:* (Mykhaylo Fomenko)

Goalkeepers: Andriy Pyatov (Shakhtar Donetsk), Denys Boyko (Besiktas), Mykyta Shevchenko (Zorya)

Defenders: Artem Fedetskiy (Dnipro), Mykyta Kamenyuka (Zorya), Vyacheslav Shevchuk (Shakhtar Donetsk), Oleksandr Kucher (Shakhtar Donetsk), Yaroslav Rakytskyi (Shakhtar Donetsk), Yevhen Khacheridi (Dynamo Kiev)

Midfielders: Anatoliy Tymoschuk (Kairat Almaty), Oleksandr Karavaev (Zorya), Andriy Yarmolenko (Dynamo Kiev), Denys Garmash (Dynamo Kiev), Serhiy Sydorchuk (Dyamo Kiev), Serhiy Rybalka (Dynamo Kiev), Taras Stepanenko (Shakhtar Donetsk), Viktor Kovalenko (Shakhtar Donetsk), Ruslan Rotan (Dnipro), Yevhen Konoplyanka (Sevilla).

Forwards: Pylyp Budkovskyi (Zorya), Roman Zozulya (Dnipro), Yevhen Seleznyov (Shakhtar Donetsk)



*Croatia:* (Ante Cacic)

Goalkeepers: Danijel Subasic (Monaco), Lovre Kalinic (Hajduk Split), Ivan Vargic (Rijeka)

Defenders: Vedran Corluka (Lokomotiv Moscow), Darijo Srna (Shakhtar Donetsk), Domagoj Vida (Dynamo Kiev), Sime Vrsaljko (Sassuolo), Gordon Schildenfeld (Dinamo Zagreb), Ivan Strinic (Napoli), Tin Jedvaj (Bayer Leverkusen)

Midfielders: Luka Modric, Mateo Kovacic (both Real Madrid), Ivan Rakitic (Barcelona), Marcelo Brozovic, Ivan Perisic (both Inter Milan), Milan Badelj (Fiorentina), Marko Rog, Ante Coric (both Dinamo Zagreb)

Forwards: Mario Mandzukic (Juventus), Nikola Kalinic (Fiorentina), Marko Pjaca, Duje Cop (both Dinamo Zagreb), Andrej Kramaric (Hoffenheim)




*Czech Republic:* (Pavel Verba)

Goalkeepers: Petr Cech (Arsenal), Tomas Koubek (Slovan Liberec) and Tomas Vaclik (Basel)

Defenders: Theodor Gebre Selassie (Werder Bremen), Roman Hubnik (Viktoria Plzen), Pavel Kaderabek (Hoffenheim), Michal Kadlec (Fenerbahce), David Limbersky (Viktoria Plzen), Daniel Pudil (Sheffield Wednesday), Tomas Sivok (Bursaspor), Marek Suchy (Basel)

Midfielders: Vladimir Darida (Hertha Berlin), Borek Dockal (Sparta Prague), Daniel Kolar (Viktoria Plzen), Ladislav Krejci (Sparta Prague), David Pavelka (Kasimpasa), Jaroslav Plasil (Girondins Bordeaux), Tomas Rosicky (Arsenal), Jiri Skalak (Brighton and Hove Albion), Josef Sural (Sparta Prague)

Forwards: David Lafata (Sparta Prague), Tomas Necid (Bursaspor), Milan Skoda (Slavia Prague)



*Spain:* (Vincente del Bosque)

Goalkeepers: Iker Casillas (Porto), David De Gea (Manchester United), Sergio Rico (Sevilla)

Defenders: Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid), Gerard Pique (Barcelona), Dani Carvajal (Real Madrid), Jordi Alba (Barcelona), Marc Bartra (Barcelona), Cesar Azpilicueta (Chelsea), Mikel San Jose (Athletic Bilbao), Juanfran (Atletico Madrid).

Midfielders: Bruno (Villarreal), Sergio Busquets (Barcelona), Koke (Atletico Madrid), Thiago (Bayern Munich), Andres Iniesta (Barcelona), David Silva (Man City), Pedro (Chelsea), Cesc Fabregas (Chelsea)

Forwards: Aritz Aduriz (Athletic Bilbao), Nolito (Celta Vigo), Alvaro Morata (Juventus), Lucas Vasquez (Real Madrid)



*Turkey:* (Fatih Terim)

Goalkeepers: Harun Tekin (Bursaspor), Onur Kıvrak (Trabzonspor), Volkan Babacan (İstanbul Başakşehir).

Defenders: Gökhan Gönül (Fenerbahçe), Şener Özbayraklı (Fenerbahçe), Ahmet Çalık (Gençlerbirliği), Hakan Balta (Galatasaray), Mehmet Topal (Fenerbahçe), Semih Kaya (Galatasaray), Caner Erkin (Fenerbahçe), İsmail Köybaşı (Beşiktaş).

Midfielders: Emre Mor (Nordsjælland), Volkan Şen (Fenerbahçe), Hakan Çalhanoğu (Bayer Leverkusen), Nuri Şahin (Borussia Dortmund), Oğuzhan Özyakup (Beşiktaş), Ozan Tufan (Fenerbahçe), Selçuk İnan (Galatasaray), Arda Turan (Barcelona), Olcay Şahan (Beşiktaş).

Forwards: Burak Yılmaz (Beijing Guoan), Cenk Tosun (Beşiktaş), Yunus Mallı (Mainz).



*Belgium:* (Marc Wilmots)

Goalkeepers: Thibaut Courtois (Chelsea), Simon Mignolet (Liverpool), Jean-Francois Gillet (Mechelen).

Defenders: Toby Alderweireld (Tottenham), Jan Vertonghen (Tottenham, Thomas Vermaelen (Barcelona), Jason Denayer (Galatasaray), Jordan Lukaku (Oostende), Thomas Meunier (Club Brugges), Laurent Ciman (Montreal Impact), Christian Kabasele (Genk).

Midfielders: Moussa Dembele (Tottenham), Radja Nainggolan (Roma), Marouane Fellaini (Manchester United), Axel Witsel (Zenit St Petersburg), Eden Hazard (Chelsea), Kevin De Bruyne (Manchester City), Dries Mertens (Napoli), Yannick Carrasco (Atletico Madrid).

Forwards: Mitchy Batshuayi (Marseille), Romelu Lukaku (Everton), Christian Benteke (Liverpool), Divock Origi (Liverpool).



*Italy:* (Antonio Conte)

Goalkeepers: Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus), Federico Marchetti (Lazio), Salvatore Sirigu (PSG)

Defenders: Mattia De Sciglio (Milan), Giorgio Chiellini (Juventus), Matteo Darmian (Manchester United), Angelo Ogbonna (West Ham United), Andrea Barzagli (Juventus), Leonardo Bonucci (Juventus)

Midfielders: Antonio Candreva (Lazio), Alessandro Florenzi (Roma), Tiago Motta (PSG), Stefano Sturaro (Juventus), Daniele De Rossi (Roma), Marco Parolo (Lazio), Federico Bernadeschi (Fiorentina), Stephan El Shaarwy (Roma), Emanuele Giaccherini (Bologna)

Forwards: Simone Zaza (Juventus), Graziano Pelle (Southampton), Ciro Immobile (Torino), Eder (Internazionale), Lorenzo Insigne (Napoli)



*Republic of Ireland:* (Martin O'Neill)

Goalkeepers: Shay Given (Stoke), Darren Randolph (West Ham), Keiren Westwood (Sheffield Wednesday).

Defenders: Seamus Coleman (Everton), Cyrus Christie (Derby), Ciaran Clark (Aston Villa), Richard Keogh (Derby), John O'Shea (Sunderland), Shane Duffy (Blackburn), Stephen Ward (Burnley)

Midfielders: Aiden McGeady (Everton), James McClean (West Brom), Glenn Whelan (Stoke), James McCarthy (Everton), Jeff Hendrick (Derby), David Meyler (Hull), Stephen Quinn (Reading), Wes Hoolahan :mark: (Norwich), Robbie Brady (Norwich), Jonathan Walters (Stoke)

Forwards: Robbie Keane (LA Galaxy), Shane Long (Southampton), Daryl Murphy (Ipswich)



*Sweden:* (Erik Hamren)

Goalkeepers: Andreas Isaksson (Kasimpasa), Robin Olsen (Copenhagen), Patrik Carlgren (AIK).

Defenders: Ludwig Augustinsson (Copenhagen), Erik Johansson (Copenhagen), Pontus Jansson (Torino), Victor Lindelof (Benfica) Andreas Granqvist (Krasnodar), Mikael Lustig (Celtic), Martin Olsson (Norwich).

Midfielders: Jimmy Durmaz (Olympiakos), Albin Ekdal (Hamburg), Oscar Hiljemark (Palermo), Sebastian Larsson (Sunderland), Pontus Wernbloom (CSKA Moscow), Erkan Zengin (Trabzonspor), Oscar Lewicki (Malmo), Emil Forsberg (Leipzig), Kim Kallstrom (Grasshoppers).

Forwards: Marcus Berg (Panathinaikos), John Guidetti (Celta Vigo), Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Paris), Emir Kujovic (Norrkoping).



*Austria:* (Marcel Koller)

Goalkeepers: Robert Almer (Austria Vienna), Heinz Lindner (Eintracht Frankfurt), Ramazan Ozcan (Ingolstadt).

Defenders: Aleksandar Dragovic (Dinamo Kiev), Christian Fuchs (Leicester City), Gyorgy Garics (Darmstadt), Martin Hinteregger (Borussia Monchengladbach), Florian Klein (Stuttgart), Sebastian Prodl (Watford), Markus Suttner (Ingolstadt), Kevin Wimmer (Tottenham Hotspur).

Midfielders : David Alaba (Bayern Munich), Marko Arnautovic (Stoke City), Julian Baumgartlinger (Mainz), Martin Harnik (Stuttgart), Stefan Ilsanker (Leipzig), Jakob Jantscher (Luzern), Zlatko Junuzovic (Werder Bremen), Marcel Sabitzer (Leipzig), Alessandro Schopf (Schalke)

Forwards: Lukas Hinterseer (Ingolstadt), Rubin Okotie (1860 Munich), Marc Janko (Basel).



*Hungary:* (Bernd Storck)

Goalkeepers: Gabor Kiraly (Haladas), Denes Dibusz (Ferencvaros), Peter Gulacsi (Leipzig).

Defenders: Attila Fiola (Puskas Akademia), Barnabas Bese (MTK), Richard Guzmics (Wisla Krakow), Roland Juhasz (Videoton), Adam Lang (Videoton), Tamas Kadar (Lech Poznan), Mihaly Korhut (Debrecen).

Midfielders: Akos Elek (Diosgyori), Adam Pinter (Ferencvaros), Zoltan Gera (Ferencvaros), Adam Nagy (Ferencvaros), Laszlo Kleinheisler (Werder Bremen), Gergo Lovrencsics (Lech Poznan), Zoltan Stieber (Nurnberg).

Forwards: Balazs Dzsudzsak (Bursaspor), Adám Szalai (Hannover), Krisztian Nemeth (al-Gharafa), Nemanja Nikolic (Legia Warsaw), Tamas Priskin (Slovan Bratislava), Daniel Bode (Ferencvaros).



*Iceland* (Kerry Katona Lars Lagerback)):

Goalkeepers: Hannes Halldorsson (Bodo/Glimt), Ogmundur Kristinsson (Hammarby), Ingvar Jonsson (Sandefjord).

Defenders: Ari Skulason (OB), Hordur Magnusson (Cesena), Hjortur Hermannsson (PSV Eindhoven), Ragnar Sigurdsson (Krasnodar), Kari Arnason (Malmo), Sverrir Ingi Ingason (Lokeren), Birkir Sævarsson (Hammarby), Haukur Heidar Hauksson (AIK).

Midfielders: Emil Hallfredsson (Udinese), Gylfi Sigurdsson (Swansea), Aron Gunnarsson (Cardiff), Theodor Elmar Bjarnason (AGF), Arnor Ingvi Traustason (Norrkoping), Birkir Bjarnason (Basel), Johann Gudmundsson (Charlton), Eidur Gudjohnsen (Molde), Runar Mar Sigurjonsson (Sundsvall).

Forwards : Kolbeinn Sigthorsson (Nantes), Alfred Finnbogason (Augsburg), Jon Dadi Bodvarsson (Kaiserslautern).



*Portugal:* (Fernando Santos)

Goalkeepers: Rui Patrício (Sporting CP), Anthony Lopes (Lyon), Eduardo (Dínamo Zagreb).

Defenders: Vieirinha (Wolfsburg), Cédric (Southampton), Pepe (Real Madrid), Ricardo Carvalho (Monaco), Bruno Alves (Fenerbahçe), José Fonte (Southampton), Eliseu (Benfica), Raphael Guerreiro (Lorient).

Midfielders: William Carvalho (Sporting CP), Danilo Pereira (Porto), João Moutinho (Monaco), Renato Sanches (Benfica), Adrien Silva (Sporting CP), André Gomes (Valencia), João Mário (Sporting CP).

Forwards: Rafa Silva (Braga), Ricardo Quaresma (Beşiktaş), Nani (Fenerbahçe), Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid), Éder (Lille).





Spoiler:  Euros smileys MOSTLY from Seb :penguin



:lolbelgium : lolbelgium

:lolengland : lolengland

:lolfrance : lolfrance

:lolgoku : lolgoku

:lolireland : lolireland

:lolitaly : lolitaly

:lolportugal : lolportugal

:lolspain : lolspain

:lolwales: lolwales

:moore : moore

:mjeng : mjeng

:sadbecks : sadbecks

:england : england

:woywoah : woywoah

:bosque : bosque

:jet5 : jet5

:balecock: balecock





As mentioned before, for anyone who wants to get in the mood for the tournament, here are highlights from some of the previous Euro tournaments this century:

*EURO 2000* (Not in English :loveit GOAT France team :jet5)



*EURO 2004* (GREEK :silverc and the rise of :theroon)



*EURO 2008* (No England :bigron Spain’s dominance begins :villa)

 

*EURO 2012* (Spain Retain :bosque :torres)

​




> *PREDICTIONS COUPON*
> 
> Euro 2016 winners:
> 
> ...



DISCUSS!​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*I was ready to come in here and be all 6 hours and 0 replies and 52 views but then that OP was beautiful :mj2*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:benson

Thanks @Andre Was going to look up times and fixtures later, saved me hassle.

England/Wales on at 2pm :jose Fuck sake, I need to wriggle out with a sciving day then.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

As a Bulgarian, I will cheer for my croatian brothers.  Is there any other Balkan fellas?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Tsvetoslava said:


> As a Bulgarian, I will cheer for my croatian brothers.  Is there any other Balkan fellas?


There's Albania (are they considered Balkans?) and Romania as well


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

The Bulgarian/Croatian fan's location just reminded me to thank CLAUDIO THE GOD for saving us from Greece dulling their way through another tournament. :emporer

Also, while it's not explicitly stated in the OP, this tournament is in *FRANCE* for those few who are unaware.




If you're not very imaginative and can't get a sense of the culture surrounding the tournament, then here's a picture of members from the England team enjoying some holiday time:



Spoiler:  culture















If that doesn't get you up to a :jetgood on the JET SCALE of hype jet3) for this tournament then I don't know what will. :woywoah



*EDIT: Don't forget to vote in the poll and make your predictions~!*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I doubt those of us who are realistic are gonna hyperbole England's chances of doing well in this tournament. After that diabolical performance against a 10 man Portugal I literally have zero faith in Roy or this team.

Hoping France will do well as my boy PAYET has been killing it for the past year.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



L-DOPA said:


> I doubt those of us who are realistic are gonna hyperbole England's chances of doing well in this tournament. After that diabolical performance against a 10 man Portugal I literally have zero faith in Roy or this team.
> 
> Hoping France will do well as my boy PAYET has been killing it for the past year.


The poll is referring to which fans will spout the most nonsense in general, not just about their own team.

Has ayet been starting for France in the warm up games? I can't say I've been paying attention. Hopefully he gets a lot of playing time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Voted for IRELAND in the poll, because if we manage to win our first game, I might reach 2013/14 levels of DA

*PREDICTIONS COUPON*

Euro 2016 winners: England hh

Highest scorer: Harry Kane

Highest assister: Thomas Muller

Player of the tournament: Harry Kane

Player most likely to become a star: Joe Allen

Best/most entertaining group: D

Highest scorers: France

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: Spain

Worst defence: Slovakia

Most disappointing team: Belgium

Most overachieving team: England

Best game: England v Wales

Worst game: Romania v Albania

Best managerial tactician: Roy Hodgson

Worst managerial tactician: Roy Hodgson


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

PREDICTIONS COUPON

Euro 2016 winners: Germany are just a different class 

Highest scorer: Ronaldo. At least I'm hoping Ronaldo for my fantasy picks

Highest assister: De Bruyne

Player of the tournament: Ronaldo, if the above is true

Player most likely to become a star: Ante Coric is going to be huge soon enough

Best/most entertaining group: D looks strongest for me

Highest scorers: Belgium.

Lowest scorers: Northern Ireland

Best defence: Italy, possibly

Worst defence: Romania

Most disappointing team: :lolfrance

Most overachieving team: Iceland

Best game: Second semi final

Worst game: England/Slovakia looks painful

Best managerial tactician: Löw

Worst managerial tactician: :woywoah

Watch me be completely wrong yet again


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> The poll is referring to which fans will spout the most nonsense in general, not just about their own team.
> 
> Has ayet been starting for France in the warm up games? I can't say I've been paying attention. Hopefully he gets a lot of playing time.


Ahhh alright then I'm not sure because I don't follow the football threads in this forum enough haha.

I'm not sure if he has either to be honest. Either way if he gets some minutes or even starts and plays at his best then it will be a lot of fun to watch .


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I'll tally up the number of correct predictions from each *COUPON* at the end of the tournament. Obviously this won't include subjective things such as best/worst game and best/worst tactician. Worst/best defence will be based on goals conceded per game, although if some team has 3 0-0 draws and bows out of the tournament in the group stage then they can do one as far as best defence goes.

enaldo2

Maybe @seabs can be so generous to sort out a small prize like coloured usertitle for the winner? :hmm:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I'll bring the current prediction score to "Those whose country isn't at the Euros" 2-1 "Those whose country is" then:

Euro 2016 winners: Germany

Highest scorer: Muller

Highest assister: Ozil

Player of the tournament: Muller

Player most likely to become a star: Arkadiusz Milik

Best/most entertaining group: Group C

Highest scorers: Germany

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: Actual defence? Spain. Fewest conceded? France because their group is full of pish, defensive teams.

Worst defence: Northern Ireland 

Most disappointing team: Portugal

Most overachieving team: Poland

Best game: France/Germany (Happens in the semis if they both win their groups and advance that far)

Worst game: Romania/Switzerland

Best managerial tactician: Conte

Worst managerial tactician: Woy


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winner: Definitely not Scotland :mj2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Looking forward to what hopefully proves to be an :jet6 tournament.

:moore beckons given as our attacking options are UNMATCHED by any other team.








To be the surprise player of the tournament.

All the other home nations to be UTTER SHIT and all go out in the group stage :lolireland :lolwales *

*My apologies for making a smiley for FAKE IRELAND and not one for REAL IRELAND.


Edit: @Andre stop being a jobber and sign up to Fantasy :villa


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

All I know is Italy need to go out in the Group Stages so :cockhead4 can start doing his fucking job.

Also see France doing well. Who knows with them though they seem to be either :jetgood or :jetbad


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Pretty bad at these but here goes:

PREDICTIONS COUPON

Euro 2016 winners: Germany

Highest scorer: Ronaldo 

Highest assister: Ozil

Player of the tournament: Ozil

Player most likely to become a star: Harry Kane (idk I can actually see us some how making semis)

Best/most entertaining group: B or E. Lean towards E 

Highest scorers: Portugal (Can see them smashing everyone in their group with Ronaldo getting a lot 

Lowest scorers: Romania (Will be like Greece based on what my greek work collegue told me about their group)

Best defence: Romania (Will be like Greece based on what my greek work collegue told me about their group)

Worst defence: Idk Urkaine

Most disappointing team: Italy

Most overachieving team: Wales or Romania (Can see both making the Quarters)

Best game: England vs Wales (As someone from Bristol who knows a load of Welsh people so HYPED :mark: :mark: :mark

Worst game: Romania vs Albaina 

Best managerial tactician: Low

Worst managerial tactician: Marc Wilmots


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I went to the Holland group game and the Spain qtr final game at euro 96. I dont think England will have a better chance of winning the Euros/World cup in my lifetime than what we had here

I went to all 3 group games in 2000 in which we made the perfect start in the opener against Portugal. 2-0 up inside 20 minutes and then Figo took over and destroyed us.The Germany game was awful even though we got the victory and then Romania finished us of with the late pen.I was directly behind the goal and you could see a few seconds before it happend that P Nev was going to lunge in and commit a foul.I remember a young Chivu impressing in that game.Keegan was absolutely clueless tbh

Again i went to all 3 group games and the qtr final in 2004 and this was by far the best England have been in a tournament that wasn't on home soil.We were absolutely brilliant in the opener against what was a top quality France team.We controlled the majority of the game and created by far the better chances.Rooney destroyed Thuram every time he ran at him and Beckham should have sealed it with the pen.It was all in vain though with us self destructing in the last 3 minutes and ZZ punishing us to the maximum. We were great in the 2 games against Switzerland and Croatia with Rooney again impressing .Penalties again come back to haunt us in the qtr final. I think the early goal we scored actually went against us as unlike the other 3 games we sat back and didn't really attack much.I had the feeling for most of the second half that Portugal would equalize and when they eventually did the outcome was inevitable 

Some great memories following England

Euro 2016 winners: France

Highest scorer: Ronaldo

Highest assister: Ozil

Player of the tournament: Griezmann

Player most likely to become a star: William Carvalho

Best/most entertaining group: Group E

Highest scorers: France

Lowest scorers: Hungary

Best defence: Portugal

Worst defence: Turkey

Most disappointing team: England

Most overachieving team: Slovakia

Best game: Croatia v Czech Republic

Worst game: Austria v Hungary

Best managerial tactician: Ante Čačić

Worst managerial tactician Woy


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

@Seb I will sign up tomorrow. I don't usually bother with fantasy games because I usually lose interest/forget to update my starting XI, but I suppose I can COPE for one month.

Also I've decided to be a :cockhead4 to those who have already submitted their *COUPONS* by making the "most entertaining group" the one with the most goals scored, for the purposes of the competition. Although you still have time to edit those posts if you want to :shrug


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> I'll tally up the number of correct predictions from each *COUPON* at the end of the tournament. Obviously this won't include subjective things such as best/worst game and best/worst tactician. Worst/best defence will be based on goals conceded per game, although if some team has 3 0-0 draws and bows out of the tournament in the group stage then they can do one as far as best defence goes.
> 
> enaldo2
> 
> Maybe @seabs can be so generous to sort out a small prize like coloured usertitle for the winner? :hmm:


(Y)


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winners: Italia

Highest scorer: Filippo Inzaghi

Highest assister: Fabio Cannavaro

Player of the tournament: Paolo Maldini

Player most likely to become a star: Francesco Totti

Best/most entertaining group: Group B

Highest scorers: Filippo Inzaghi, Davor Suker, Alexei Lalas

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?! (Italia)

Worst defence: Slovenia

Most disappointing team: Gabon

Most overachieving team: South Korea

Best game: Spain v Italia (semi-finals)

Worst game: Algeria v Serbia & Montenegro 

Best managerial tactician: Sir Alex Ferguson

Worst managerial tactician: David Moyes


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I hope Zombo wins despite putting in lots of joke options :bosque


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



> *PREDICTION COUPON*
> 
> Euro 2016 winners: France
> 
> ...


Don't know a thing about football, but hey, who wouldn't want a colored usertitle. :hb


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winners: France

Highest scorer: Olivier Giroud

Highest assister: Thomas Muller

Player of the tournament: Paul Pogba

Player most likely to become a star: Balazs Dzsudzsak

Best/most entertaining group: Group B

Highest scorers: Germany

Lowest scorers: Romania

Best defence: Spain

Worst defence: Northern Ireland

Most disappointing team: England

Most overachieving team: Russia

Best game: Germany vs. France in the Semis

Worst game: Romania vs. Albania - Group A

Best managerial tactician: Vicente Del Bosque

Worst managerial tactician: Roy Hodgson


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

fuck yer Engerlish coupon. I'm a Scotsman and will do whatever I want. Witness:


Highest ratio of fish suppers eaten to fitbas kicked in earnest: Ally McCoist

Best hair: Reggie Blinker

Player most likely to have nicked Maddie: Duncan Ferguson 

Player of the tournament: Stephane Guivarc'h

Total number of red cards: 12

Player to receive most red cards: Jim Leighton (12)

Player with the best bunnet: Petr Cech

Player with the worst bunnet: Les Battersby

Best beard: Olof Mellberg

Worst beard: Eden Hazard

Fattest arse: Eden Hazard

Player least likely to handle his cocaine: Eden Hazard

Best celebration: Toys R Us after Harry Kane puts four past Ghana 

Worst celebration: Eden Hazard

Player most likely to imbibe a gallon of Johnson's bubble bath: Colin Hendry

Highest goal scoring team: USSR

Lowest goal scoring team: Yugoslavia 

Best headband: Zlatko Zahovic

Worst headband: Claudio Caniggia

Tournament winners: Scotland 

Worst team of the tournament: Scotland 

Best kit: Partick Thistle

Worst kit: Eden Hazard


I'm happy with that. Some tough choices, but I need to settle on something at some point. I also request Euro 2016 smilies of Claudio Caniggia (Scottish Dundonian by way of Argentina), Jim Leighton, Reggie Blinker and Yugoslavia, my adopted homeland. 



*I'll do the real one tomorrow when I'm not half shitbrained on Strongbow and Rushkinoff. I still very truly want those smilies, though.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winners: Spain

Highest scorer: Robert Lewandowski

Highest assister: Thomas Muller

Player of the tournament: Andres Iniesta

Player most likely to become a star: Kingsley Coman (well, more than his current value)

Best/most entertaining group: Group D

Highest scorers: Poland

Lowest scorers: Northern Ireland

Best defence: Germany

Worst defence: Northern Ireland

Most disappointing team: France

Most overachieving team: Poland

Best game: Poland vs Germany

Worst game: Albania vs Romania

Best managerial tactician: Adam Nawałka

Worst managerial tactician: Chris Coleman


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winners: Germany

Highest scorer: Thomas Muller

Highest assister: Ozil

Player of the tournament: Thomas Muller

Player most likely to become a star: Julian Weigl (well, more than his current value)

Best/most entertaining group: Group B

Highest scorers: Germany

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: Germany

Worst defence: Hungary

Most disappointing team: Italy

Most overachieving team: Iceland

Best game: Turkey vs Croatia

Worst game: Wales vs Russia

Best managerial tactician: Fernando Santos

Worst managerial tactician: Chris Coleman

ye pretty ez predictions, GREECE 2004 CANT BE REPLICATED NEVER FORGET


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> fuck yer Engerlish coupon. I'm a Scotsman and will do whatever I want. Witness:
> 
> 
> Highest ratio of fish suppers eaten to fitbas kicked in earnest: Ally McCoist
> ...


We need a DISLIKE button for such vile posts as this one. The jealousy is astounding. Very Scottish behaviour I have to say. This is why Scotland's only success is the movie braveheart :villa


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Braveheart is balls, you absolute bin thief. I wonder if your salty indignation comes from my perceived hatred of England or Eden Hazard. Is this the Englishman in you, or the Chelsea sympathiser? (I hate neither, btw. Minus a few players this is about the most likeable England squad of my entire lifetime. Would've been even more so if Welbeck was there. I don't want them to win, obviously, but I wouldn't throw a rager if they did really well) 

Also, Ally McCoist is legitimately a better goalscorer than every striker in England's history bar Ian Wright and Danny Welbeck. 



























































In fact I do hate wee Eden Hazard.

I actually will do the real coupon thing later so as to not just fill this thread full of my usual horse shit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> fuck yer Engerlish coupon. I'm a Scotsman and will do whatever I want. Witness:
> 
> 
> Highest ratio of fish suppers eaten to fitbas kicked in earnest: Ally McCoist
> ...



I like you, Andy. You remind me of my Grandad (RIP) who had such a bad problem with whiskey, it destroyed his taste buds. This meant that whenever we went round there for dinner when I was a kid, my Nan used to cook everything in so much salt, that if I had a time machine, I would go back and tell Nan to rename her Casseroles 'Spurs fans 2016'. Why she couldn't add the salt afterwards is another matter that we never got to the bottom of, but alas...

The only difference between yourself and said Grandad is that I'm going to awkwardly turn a blind eye from you making a mockery of my *COUPONS*, rather than comments such as "you can't spot a white person in London these days!"

None the less, I can sense your anguish over Scotland's failure to a qualify for a tournament that was more open than Moz' Mar, where even NORN IRON can "have a go", quite figuratively for fucks sake. I can only empathise with a man who has had to grin and bear witnessing the SCOTTISH EXCELLENCE of born and bred SCOTSMAN Russell Martin playing at CB during a qualification campaign. So I've decided to do you a solid:





















THIS IS THE OFFICIAL EURO 2016 GOAL SMILEY, DEAL WITH IT! : goool








THIS IS THE OFFICIAL EURO 2016 KEEPER BOLLOCKS UP SMILEY : howler








THIS IS THE OFFICIAL EURO 2016 LOL SMILEY. IT WORKS ON SEVERAL LEVELS, SEEING AS HOLLAND FAILED TO QUALIFY : blinker








THIS IS FOR ANDY'S PERSONAL OWN USE, FOR HE IS A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW.


If @seabs could be so kind to add these and save me the hassle of buying a train ticket to the morbid anything section. Again, in your own time


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Andre, mate, fucking absolute hell. Tears from these magnificent eyes right now. Genuine tears. That Leighton smilie encapsulates everything we know as Scottish fitba fans. Pretty sure that was after he got chipped against Morocco in '98. Caniggia! Absolutely fucking dead, me. First time I've ever used the like function in my existence as an online enigma and I doubt I'll ever use it again, because nothing is topping that. Fuck it, I'm retiring right now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

ADDED already! Thanks @seabs

Hopefully I'll get to SPAM the fuck out of this one :howler


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:goool 

^^me in the living room rn


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*Hoping this will be more of a :goool tournament than a :howler one.*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



> PREDICTIONS COUPON
> 
> Euro 2016 winners: France
> 
> ...


I went all out :shrug Gotta be confident.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

For the FAKE IRELAND fans 








: wes







: fightmem8

For the REAL IRELAND fans








: dud (OFFICIAL EURO FLOP SMILEY)

@seabs again, sorry to hassle you.

That's it I'm not making any more. This shop is closed. Go ask @Seb if you have any other requests :woywoah


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winners: spain

Highest scorer: penaldo

Highest assister: ozil

Player of the tournament: iniesta

Player most likely to become a star:







according to the woat media here.

Best/most entertaining group: group c

Highest scorers: portugal after going in BALLS DEEP in the group stages

Lowest scorers: romania

Best defence: spain

Worst defence: ireland

Most disappointing team: italy

Most overachieving team: sweden

Best game: the final

Worst game: the first

Best managerial tactician: low

Worst managerial tactician: woy


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Twitter blowing up about De Gea being sent home from the Euros after an underage rape allegation.




> Spanish dailty El Diario today report a story implicating David De Gea in a sex scandal dating from 2012.
> 
> The paper report that a protected witness has testified that the Manchester United keeper was involved in the contracting of a prostitute against her will- in which he did not participate – from pornography impresario Torbe -Ignacio Allende Fernández.
> 
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/politica/Gea-Muniain-pornografo-Torbe_0_524948592.html (in Spanish)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> PREDICTIONS COUPON
> 
> Euro 2016 winners: GERMANY
> 
> ...


das it mane

Btw can I just that I CANNOT BELIEVE Eidur Gudjohnsen is still playing fitba. He must be at least 50 by now. Must've gotten himself one of those African passports like Obafemi Martins et al. have.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

PREDICTIONS COUPON

Euro 2016 winners: Northern Ireland

Highest scorer: Will Grigg (You're defense is terrified.)

Highest assister: Ozil

Player of the tournament: Will Grigg

Player most likely to become a star: Will Grigg

Best/most entertaining group: Group E

Highest scorers: Portugal

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: Spain

Worst defence: Iceland

Most disappointing team: England

Most overachieving team: Northern Ireland

Best game: Northern Ireland-Germany

Worst game: Albania vs Romania

Best managerial tactician: Michael O'Neill

Worst managerial tactician: Roy Hodgson


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

It should be really easy not to rape people as a professional footballer. Or in any walk of life really.

Can we still sell him to Madrid?

Plz don't be true ffs.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

De Gea a :jetbad on the morality scale. 

Also, Gudjohnsen might still be half decent. After all, he managed to get away from Bolton, unlike others :heskeymania

Anyone else hyped for the opening ceremony? :mark: :jet3 Assuming there is one :woywoah They're usually pretty good.

Also, if you want to sign up to the coupon prediction game competition you've got until kick off of the opening game tonight. You can still post a coupon after that if you want, it just won't count for the competition


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

My actual GOLDEN COUPON prediction:


Euro 2016 winners: Germany 

Highest scorer: Robert Lewandowski

Highest assister: Mezzy Ozil

Player of the tournament: Thomas Muller

Player most likely to become a star: Renato Sanches (if a £30 million player can still become a star. If not then Hakan Calhanoglu)

Best/most entertaining group: group D

Highest scorers: Portugal 

Lowest scorers: Romania 

Best defence: Italy 

Worst defence: FAKE Ireland

Most disappointing team: Belgium 

Most overachieving team: Switzerland 

Best game: Turkey v Spain 

Worst game: Romania v Albania 

Best managerial tactician: Jogi Low

Worst managerial tactician: Woy (Rooney starts every game)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

PREDICTIONS COUPON

Euro 2016 winners: Germany

Highest scorer: Thomas Muller

Highest assister: Mesut Özil

Player of the tournament: Thomas Muller

Player most likely to become a star: Delle Alli

Best/most entertaining group: Group E

Highest scorers: Germany

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: Spain

Worst defence: Albania

Most disappointing team: France

Most overachieving team: Poland

Best game: Belgium vs Italy

Worst game: Germany vs N Ireland

Best managerial tactician: Roy Hodgson

Worst managerial tactician: DIDIER DESCHAMPS


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

De Gea breaking my heart just now :mj2

Please don't be true.

Edit*
Catching up with the news now and apparently there's nothing in it? Hopefully that's the end of it then.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

PREDICTIONS COUPON

Euro 2016 winners: England 

Highest scorer: Kane

Highest assister: Iniesta

Player of the tournament: Kane

Player most likely to become a star: Kane?

Best/most entertaining group: Spanish one

Highest scorers: England 

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: France

Worst defence: Hungary 

Most disappointing team: Germany

Most overachieving team: England

Best game: Sweden vs Ireland when Zlatan bums them to death.

Worst game: Slovakia vs Russia 

Best managerial tactician: DA's ma

Worst managerial tactician: DA's pa


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Tweets from Torbe to De Gea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/39155161918214145









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/128522161269915648
Translations
Torbe to Muniain: "I'm at my house doing bukkakkes, do you want to join?"
Torbe to De Gea and Muniain: "Come see my house, where I "do the parties" some day!"
Torbe to De Gea: "Hey bro, whats up? Follow me and let's talk."

Also De Gea tweeting during the night it happened









Translation
De Gea to Muniain: You are having a good time bro!
Munian to De Gea: So are youuu

I got the translations for the reddit so they could be wrong but it seems Spain has out-scandled France


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Bukakes :woywoah


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Well now. This all got very s-s-s-scandalous. 

As per usual the whole thing will end up slipping inside the near post and De Gea will get away with it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

PREDICTIONS COUPON

Euro 2016 winners: Germany

Highest scorer: Thomas Muller

Highest assister: Mesut Ozil

Player of the tournament: Antoine Griezmann

Player most likely to become a star: Nolito if he plays enough, unless Pogba counts as he is going to CEMENT himself as one of the worlds best.

Best/most entertaining group: ENGLANDS GROUP

Highest scorers: France

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: Spain

Worst defence: Wales 

Most disappointing team: Italy

Most overachieving team: Portugal

Best game: England CRUSHING Wales

Worst game: Slovakia vs Russia 

Best managerial tactician: CROOK CONTE

Worst managerial tactician: Woy

Also @seabs if we could get the following added when you have the time:








:keys








:lotsoroon (http://www.101greatgoals.com/101ggv...y-story-knowledge-mocks-juan-mata-lack-video/)








:wilshere

Thanks :villa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

PREDICTIONS COUPON

Euro 2016 winners: Spain

Highest scorer: Mario Gomez

Highest assister: Kevin De Bruyne

Player of the tournament: Alvaro Morata

Player most likely to become a star: Anthony Martial

Best/most entertaining group: Group E

Highest scorers: France

Lowest scorers: Republic of Ireland

Best defence: Italy

Worst defence: Wales

Most disappointing team: Germany

Most overachieving team: Northern Ireland

Best game: Belgium vs Italy

Worst game: Romania Vs Albania

Best managerial tactician: Vicente Del Bosque

Worst managerial tactician: Roy Hodgson


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winners: Croatia

Highest scorer: Ronaldo (thanks to hat-tricks against Hungary and Iceland)

Highest assister: Luka Modric

Player of the tournament: Blaise Matuidi 

Player most likely to become a star: Marcus Rashford

Best/most entertaining group: Group D

Highest scorers: Portugal

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: Germany 

Worst defence: Russia 

Most disappointing team: Wales

Most overachieving team: Croatia 

Best game: 2nd semi-final (probably France v Germany or Belgium)

Worst game: Romania vs. Albania (Group A)

Best managerial tactician: Ante Cacic

Worst managerial tactician: Chris Coleman


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*ONE HOUR LEFT TO SUBMIT AND EDIT ANY PREDICTIONS COUPONS, ANYTHING AFTER THAT WON'T BE VALID!*

enaldo2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

PREDICTIONS COUPON

Euro 2016 winners: Germany 

Highest scorer: Thomas Muller

Highest assister: Mesut Ozil

Player of the tournament: Thomas Muller

Player most likely to become a star: Paul Pogba (he'll cement his future stardom here). That or Martial to have a stand out tournament also

Best/most entertaining group: England's... of course!

Highest scorers: Germany

Lowest scorers: Albania 

Best defence: Italy

Worst defence: Albania 

Most disappointing team: Belgium 

Most overachieving team: Portugal 

Best game: The England Knights slaying the Welsh Dragons... parading around clasping onto Bale's cut-off ponytail!

Worst game: Slovakia against Russia 

Best managerial tactician: Joachim Low

Worst managerial tactician: Roy Hodgson


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winners: Germany

Highest scorer: Müller 

Highest assister: Luka Modric

Player of the tournament: Neuer

Player most likely to become a star: Dele Alli

Best/most entertaining group: Group D

Highest scorers: Portugal

Lowest scorers: Northern Ireland

Best defence: Germany 

Worst defence: Hungary

Most disappointing team: Spain

Most overachieving team: Croatia 

Best game: semi-final (England vs Croatia)

Worst game: Ukraine vs. N. Ireland (Group C)

Best managerial tactician: Ante Cacic

Worst managerial tactician: Del Bosque


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euro 2016 winners: France

Highest scorer: Antoine Grizemann

Highest assister: Thomas Muller

Player of the tournament: Steven Davis

Player most likely to become a star: Paddy McNair

Best/most entertaining group: Group C

Highest scorers: France

Lowest scorers: Albania

Best defence: England

Worst defence: Hungary

Most disappointing team: Spain

Most overachieving team: Northern Ireland

Best game: England vs. Wales

Worst game: Iceland vs. Hungary

Best managerial tactician: Michael O'Neill

Worst managerial tactician: Roy Hodgson


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Tears from these magnificent eyes right now. .


Quote of the thread right here :banderas


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

It was almost 'criminal' that Stancu missed from like 3 yards out early in the first half, good reflex save from Hugo Lloris though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Not :jet2 from France despite :jet2 doing punditry for ITV with his no :jet2 hair.

Pogba needs to pull his finger out. :griez went to shit after the miss. Giroud largely a non-factor despite one sexy flick and a poor header. Kante was soild though and ayet was trying hard to create without much luck against a rigid Romanian defence. 



Punkamaniac said:


> It was almost 'criminal' that Stancu missed from like 3 yards out early in the first half, *good reflex save from Hugo Lloris though*.


It really wasn't tbh, the ball just hit him. As Seabs said in the CB he would have had to have been a ghost to let that in.


Edit: Another Stancu missed sitter :done


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Euros!!!!!!!!!

France has the talent to win this tournament.....or just as easily could wash out in the group stage in a giant ball of flames.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

GIROUD :goool 

First :howler :mark:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Payet :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

ayet :mark:

Three great chances created, one assist, one STUNNING goal, ran the second half. EASILY MOTM.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

MAN OF THE MATCH PAYET ayet

After setting up the goal as well as two great chances for Giroud and Pogba, won the game with an :jet6 goal. Was the spearhead of almost everything good France did in that second half, the little of it there was. Other than Payet, Kante, and 3 or 4 superb ogba passes, France were a let down and will need to cope better with the pressure going forward.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Payet and N'Golo Kante are so good holy shit. On the other hand Matuidi is so SHIT its unbelievable he's playing for PSG.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Imagine what would have happened if Giroud had injured Payet when he pushed him in the celebration of the goal :lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Will just have to add more ayet for this thread. Ridiculous performance when everyone else in France's attack went out with a whimper.

Can't see Romania getting past Switzerland when their attack looked like it exploited a subpar night for Matuidi and the French fullbacks.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Yep France were lucky Stancu was such a mong at the start of both halfs and Tatarusanu had a :howler for the Giroud goal. France were very lucky to win. Not a great performance at all and they will need to improve. Fortunately they had ayet to save them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*World class performance from Payet. Looked like he was gonna create something everytime he was on the ball. Saved France. Him and Kante were both excellent but everyone else was at best decent. Well, Giroud was good I guess. 

Great 2nd half. Hosts doing well is always great for the tournament. Ref gave absolutely nothing all game to the point where if I was playing in his next game I'd be taking the piss as much as possible. Kante just blatantly pushed someone away with two hands in the back at the end and the ref gave nothing. Shocked he actually gave the penalty. 

Evra had a :howler of a game. Was getting skinned all 1st half and then sheer LUNACY for the pen. :howler from the Rom Keeper too. HELLO PANTS INCOMING. *


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Payet world class. Topped it off with the goal but by far MOTM before that too, the goal was just the icing on the cake; Either that's the goal of the tournament or we're going to see some absolute beauties.

Not really a lot else to say is there? Pogba showed his class in spurts, Kante made 9 out of 10 interceptions, Giroud got lucky and his movement for a striker is bizarre, Evra with the daftest moment from a football with almost 20 years experience I've seen, and Romania didn't really show anything specific but still could have won it, more through France mistakes than them taking things themselves, but overall they're all forgettable and the result and Payet performance count. 

Can't say I was enamored with the game, fell asleep for 10 minute haha, but excited for some more big games tomorrow. Can't wait for England to get started and I'm Welsh until 7 o'clock so looking forward to their game too.

A local cinema to me is showing each of the home nation games for free so might watch a game or two there over the next week, and tempted to put my big screen telly in my shed and watch England in the sun tomorrow. Excited for this tournament.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

MOTHERFUCKIN' PAYET :mark: :mark: :mark:.

If he keeps playing like he is we at West Ham won't have him too long .


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

ALAN SHEARER CBE :whiteknight :moore


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Payet was pretty pretty decently alright, especially after legit tears from those eyes cementing his position as most PASSHONATE player of the competition so far, but big Olly fucking Giroud with my first :goool moment of the tournament was pure, uncut, unadulterated sex-on-38-inch-wheels, muthafuckaaaaa. 

:blinker @ the absolute bin-raiders not thinking Giroud will win Ballon d'Forever after this tournament. You can't tell me with a straight face that he doesn't deserve it. Unparalleled fitba ability from the big man. If that was De Gea making those near post runs then De Gea wouldn't be fucking dugmeat at the near post. You know, basically. Outstanding beard game from the big man as well.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Was at work so couldn't watch the full opening game .

Just saw the highlights of the game. Man Payet was absolute class, great creative play, really caused Romania problems with his passing and dribbling. Good assist and THAT GOAL.

Kante did well from what I could tell too. Man how lucky was Giroud with that goal :lol. Terrible decision making by the Romanian keeper.

France need to play a little better if they want to win the tournament but a win is always a good start for the home team.

:lmao at Danny Murphy: "The only thing that concerns me about France is the lack of pace".

Well fuck me England may have some players that have pace but our attacking play is like that of a sloth compared to the French. I'm way more worried about us in that sense.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Not played a competitive game since the World Cup, host nation that has been backed to win the tournament, pressure of following in the foot steps of the two French teams that won the two tournaments on French soil, the majority fairly young still - a performance like that int he first game was to be expected really. Good thing that they had ayet to bail them out. All that mattered was to get a result in the first game to settle the nerves that won't return until deeper in the tournament should they get there. Next game I expect them to be much better now they got the winning start they needed.



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Evra with the daftest moment from a football with almost 20 years experience I've seen,


The spirit of Gunner lives :drose


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

PATRICE EVRA IS NOT A FOOTBALL.












He's NOT PROUD either.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

A fitba with 20 years experience? Fucking pre-JJB Sports here! 

:blinker @ folk acting like the keeper for Giroud's goal had a :howler and it wasn't big Olly giving him the eyes. If you were a goalkeeper playing down the local ash park and you even THOUGHT about big Olly's eyes and/or beard you'd be punching yer mam in the tits, never mind fresh air. Professional keepers suffer just the same.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

For tomorrow I'll say Switzerland over Albania, Wales and Slovakia to draw, and England over Russia.


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

England will beat Russia, but seriously, what's with the red socks? Who thought that was a good fashion move?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

England have a history of not winning the first Euro game so I wouldn't be too sure.

I say Swiss over Albania, Wales over Slovakia and England and Russia to draw.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Is anyone else viewing this thread going to be watching Albania vs Switzerland? Hopefully it isn't a :dud match.

It should be fun watching Ricardo Rodriguez though :mark: 

I'll also be keeping a close eye on the Swiss CB's, for if they have a HOWLER :howler, I shall HOWL about TIMM KLOSE (conveniently ignoring that he was injured late in the season and probably wouldn't have been fit enough if selected).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I'm going to watch everything so yeah

Plus my FF boy cana is playing

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I'll be watching @Andre as I'm watching all the games today.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I'm going to give Andy3000 and myself CREDIT for awakening the spirit of Jim Leighton for this tournament :howler


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Looks like Andy has already won the prediction coupon game


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741185072993296384
God English fans are always such bellends at tournaments.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Cana :blinker I need to make a Gary Doherty smiley for defending like that :wtf2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Surprised that finished 1-0, keepers were GOATing it at times.

:goool is an absolutely beautiful smiley by the way. God bless Claudio Caniggia.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

holy crap that game was awful.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Admired the Albanian team effort after Cana let them down but Switzerland were tactically abysmal and didn't look up for fighting through Albania's defence at all. Mehmedi and Seferovic duds, and Albania just lack a spark to do anything individually special aside from that 1v1 opportunity.

Doesn't leave me optimistic for gameday 2 of that group D;


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Bale hat trick please


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:balecock FK :goool

THE SPIRIT OF LEIGHTON THRIVING :howler


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Gareth Bale!Brilliant Free Kick!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Why is Savage on commentary for the BBC? More fan-service than punditry.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Davies save was more amazing for me than Bale goal, great game so far!


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741185072993296384
> God English fans are always such bellends at tournaments.


They fought pretty hard today. Tonight's gonna be rough.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Skrtel though :argh: should be given a retrospective ban for that.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Skrtel though :argh: should be given a retrospective ban for that.


That was stupid from Skrtel, but man whats the purpose of the 5th ref if he is not going to report that


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*






Meanwhile in Marseille that was brutal, the report said that the guy underwentCPR because of the head injuries. Someone from Europe please enlight me about Europe group of fans


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> Meanwhile in Marseille that was brutal, the report said that the guy underwentCPR because of the head injuries. Someone from Europe please enlight me about Europe group of fans


Well, England had a big "tradition" of hooliganism but the League now has taken control over this phenomenon concerning club matches. The thing is, for the national team there's not the same control and those hooligans take this opportunity to resurface.
And Russians... They're russians.

There's also a lot of dumb delinquent kids from Marseille trying to act rough attacking the Brits for no reason.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Stetho said:


> Well, England had a big "tradition" of hooliganism but the League now has taken control over this phenomenon concerning club matches. The thing is, for the national team there's not the same control and those hooligans take this opportunity to resurface.
> And Russians... They're russians.
> 
> There's also a lot of dumb delinquent kids from Marseille trying to act rough attacking the Brits for no reason.


I have read that England fans are idiots, but the other day incident they were provoked, but still 2 incidents and your national team hasnt even played, do other group of fans look specifically for England fans?

Edit: Ramsey :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> I have read that England fans are idiots, but the other day incident they were provoked, but still 2 incidents and your national team hasnt even played, do other group of fans look specifically for England fans?
> 
> Edit: Ramsey :lmao


No England fans usually bring the attention to themselves like shouting "Isis where are you" and "No Surrender to the IRA" so they're pretty much idiots and Russian fans are idiots as well and it's in Marseilles so it's very much expected though from what I read France seem to be doing a horrible job of policing this event with the guys in Riot gear just standing about and watching.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> No England fans usually bring the attention to themselves like shouting "Isis where are you" and "No Surrender to the IRA" so they're pretty much idiots and Russian fans are idiots as well and it's in Marseilles so it's very much expected though from what I read France seem to be doing a horrible job of policing this event *with the guys in Riot gear just standing about and watching*.


Pretty much it yeah...
But English aren't the only one to blame for sure. Some retards from the city are just taking opportunities to make some bad things.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Sheep over the border TREMBLING in fear right now in anticipation of Welsh celebrations :woolcock :balecock

Ramsey with a :jetbad outing. Sorry Andy.

Those mong skills for the assist though :datass

I called FAKE KANU scoring in the CB :woo

I thought Ward was very nervous and looked on the verge of a :howler on that second half.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

So forth the run to :moore begins now against THE MOTHERLAND.

Our BRAVE lions begin their campaign :darkbarry

As with every big tournament i'm HYPED AS FUCK to see England on the big stage, even though it will end in tears (again) :mjeng :sadbecks

Unfortunately I can't see how our captain :theroon and dinosaur manager :woywoah can lead us to glory despite our UNMATCHED striking options and a weak field of teams.

But I choose to BELIEVE and i'm hoping for at least a good showing :whiteknight

FOOTBALL IS COMING HOME :loveit

For QUEEN AND COUNTRY :england


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> I have read that England fans are idiots, but the other day incident they were provoked, but still 2 incidents and your national team hasnt even played, *do other group of fans look specifically for England fans*?
> 
> Edit: Ramsey :lmao


This used to be the case yes but not so much in recent years.In the last 15 years the English police have clamped down hard and tried very hard to prevent known hooligans from travelling abroad. I personally know some people who have to hand there passports in to the police and they can collect them when the tournament has finished. No way do other countries go to the lengths that the English do to try and prevent hooligans from travelling

I spoke to a mate who is in Marseille and he said it is absolute chaos and has been all day.The Russians and the local French lads are joining forces and attacking the English fans at will. Apparently the police are absolutely useless and just seem intent on spraying everybody who moves with pepper spray.Delighted with my decision to give this tournament a miss now


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Seb said:


> So forth the run to :moore begins now against THE MOTHERLAND.
> 
> Our BRAVE lions begin their campaign :darkbarry
> 
> ...


pretty WOAT post


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> pretty WOAT post


Looking forward to seeing you POUR YOUR HEART OUT before Greece's first game.

Oh wait :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Heartbreak SLAUGHTERED :berried :moyes1 :emporer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

During the game yesterday I heard Romania had the best defensive record in qualifying so I looked it up, saw all the trash in their group and realised why.

Then I saw Greece at the bottom :bosque


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Seb said:


> Looking forward to seeing you POUR YOUR HEART OUT before Greece's first game.
> 
> Oh wait :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque


im sure supporting my russian comrades will be enough for now

also

NEVER FORGET GREECE MORE EURO WINS THAN ENGLAND LUL


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Heartbreak TRIGGERED :bosque


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

"HAVE ANOTHER LOOK AT THE REF, WATCH" - Robbie Savage :done



DenAuston said:


> Player most likely to become a star: Joe Allen




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741690861843566592
Get the User Title Machine warmed up, I am coming for my prize


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

The first 20 minutes there included some of the best football I've seen from an :england side at a tournament finals for possibly 10-12? years. No :jet3 either, we haven't set high standards in recent times :mjeng

WALKER, Alli, :theroon and Sterling (well he went a bit off the boil) all very good. Dier solid and the defence did what was needed. :hkane needs to improve though.

Was just lacking a good finish from several decent chances. Lallana should have buried at least one.

Admittedly Russia are bog standard.

Don't make this for nought, lads :mjeng


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Akinfeev is great so far. Sterling and Alli as well. It's gonna be either 0-0 or 2-0 England win.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Great goal, but IMO thats never a foul. The shot was in the middle, no matter how close if it enters in the middle is keepers fault.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:clap decent game from Russia and a well-deserved draw.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Textbook England.

Superb first 45, can't score. Mediocre second 45, get the goal, concede in stoppage time.

The Roon, Dier, Walker, Alli all great.

Sterling was a fucking embarrassment. Endlessly running into nowhere and losing the ball. Appalling display. Kane should have gone off as well.

:mjeng


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*chuckles*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Great 1st half, but damn the Haiti vs Perú was more interesting than the second half, Russia played soooo poor and classic england :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

@England


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Lovely stuff.

England bottling it, Rows breaking out. Oh the craic!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:bryanlol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Well you can't say that wasn't classic England :mjeng

Not a good second half but got the goal we deserved based on the first half. Can't moan about the equaliser despite Russia having very little chances, we had enough to win in the first half and wasted them.

Between :theroon and Dier for England motm. :hkane BOMBED hard and Sterling was woeful after the first 20 minutes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Typical :lmao


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

So typical of England UGGGH.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

England conceding is the only thing Scottish fans get to cheer :mj2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

"when half your team are Spurs players it's gonna get Spursy" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Don't want to criticise :woy too much because after all he set up a good first half team and the lads should have taken their chances, but fucking hell he took an age to make subs when they were needed and he bottled taking off Kane.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



DeeGuy said:


> England conceding is the only thing Scottish fans get to cheer :mj2


feelsbadman

Vardy, Rashford and Sturridge on the bench.

Picks Milner to hold on for the 1-0.

Feel bad for the English fans to be laboured by dinosaur. Should've been an exuberant victory


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Yeah Kane should have gone at half time for either Studge or Vardy. We clearly needed someone who could feed off from Alli and Lallana properly and Kane just wasn't that guy today. Awful call


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Sterling needs to be dropped for good, He's shite. I lost count of the amount of promising attacks he broke down with his limited game. Rooney was crap as well apart from making a few decent passes in the first half he done fuck all. Good performance overrall though we controlled most of the game and created a lot of chances.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



CGS said:


> Yeah Kane should have gone at half time for either Studge or Vardy. We clearly needed someone who could feed off from Alli and Lallana properly and Kane just wasn't that guy today. Awful call


England are going to need Kane if they want to win this tournament, you take him off at halftime and you kill his confidence

This isn't like playing FIFA, nor are these guys a bunch of emotionless robots, breh :cudi


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Wouldn't have taken Kane off at H/T, that's too knee-jerk, but after 60-65 minutes when he was proving to be even WORSE? Yeah, he should have been subbed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Irish Jet said:


>


Almost worth the late conceded goal just for this :banderas


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

LOL ENGLAND :lmao

*Gets reminded of how Portugal choke just as much*

Doesn't change the EPIC LOL ENGLAND :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*Very annoying. Hard to moan though because we should have finished the game off long before we even got our first. "We didn't deserve to draw" isn't an excuse because you have to take your chances and it serves us right for taking our foot off the gas at 1-0 and settling for it. Positive though is that we played well and didn't look stagnant going forward. 1st is still very feasible. Just need 2 wins which over Wales and Slovakia shouldn't be an :silverc. 

PLAYER RATINGS~!!!!

Hart - Had nothing to do but my expert analysis of how to goalkeep says he should have been positioned better for the goal. Also conceded a goal so by default no higher than a 7. -1 because he plays for City so 6/10

Walker - Easy to rag on him but had a decent game tbf. Same rating everyone starts the game with. 7/10

Cahill - Very little to do but didn't fuck anything up. -1 for acting like he'd just lost the Final at the end with the trademark sit on your bum and look dejected face. Clearly going for the paparazzi pics which I don't appreciate out of my CBs so 6/10

Smalling - Again, little to do but some key moments when Russia did attack that he did well. No heroic flinging of himself in the air to prevent the goal though so 7/10

Rose - Looked good going forward in the first half. Good game. 7/10

Dier - Looked as though he was on the path to :moore with a great FK. Very strong Kante impersonation. 8/10

THE ROON - Played well in fairness. Nothing fancy but kept the pace flowing and distributed well. 7/10

Alli - Hopefully improve on this showing but looked like creating something everytime he found the ball in the final third. 7/10

Lallana - Missed a couple of key chances but got into good positions for them. Kinda went missing in the 2nd half to average out a good first half with another respectable 7/10

Sterling - Absymal. Same old crap he's been for the last 2 seasons. Shouldn't even be in France right now unless it's to watch the Tennis which he's turned up a week late for because he ran halfway to Paris before realising he left his ticket somewhere in Hull before having to go back for it. Sterling went despite not 2 years of naf all but Walcott got shunted like a dirty ex with the clap. Shouldn't be playing 4-3-3 with no good wingers but if we must then one of the strikers must be out left instead of Sterling. It doesn't matter how quick he is if he can't find a teammate. The 3 is purely for effort and because I want these ratings to have a modicum of respect so I can't kick them off with a total :dud 3/10

Kane - Not a great game. Movement was sub par and got caught offside way too often, some of them really bad offsides too. Leaving him on was fine chasing the game but not bringing a 2nd striker on was a big blunder by :woy, especially with how atrocious Sterling was. 5/10

Wilshere - Played a one two that got Glenn orgasmic that an English player could play a one two.

Milner - Came on wearing the #4 which encapsulated Jimmy Milner. 

Woy - Easy to say after the game with how it went but should have played 2 strikers against a really poor Russia team who obviously weren't going to have much possession or offensive threat. Benefit of the doubt there perhaps but none with his subs. Cost us sitting back at 1-0 and not continuing to press and get a 2nd. 1-0 is never a comfortable result but especially when you're England. 5/10*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741734096196501504
England keeping tradition.

Don't know why Kane was taking corners.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Sterling is a FRAUD. ANDROS should've been taken in his place. Raheem has no urgency about him half the time, ANDROS is a true LION who would've given 110.2% whilst wearing that shirt. :england

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Sterling has everything a footballer needs besides a brain. What a fucking mong.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Vader said:


> Sterling has everything a footballer needs besides a brain. What a fucking mong.


Being generous tbh. Lacks a lot of other things too. 

He was actually good at the start and that's kind of being glossed over, but after that he was legit :jetbad


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

England can't even beat a Russia team plagued by injuries of key players :lolengland
Kane taking the corners :lolengland
Sterling :lolengland
Hodgson :lolengland
Seb :lolengland
Andre :lolengland


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Just seen tomorrow's fixtures. REAL IRELAND KO :mark: 

Hopefully :dud isn't a :dud like he is at club level and bags me some fantasy points. YOU OWE ME KYLE :frustrate

The NORN IRON defence is going to have to deal with :lewa though :argh:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> The NORN IRON defence is going to have to deal with :lewa though :argh:


Poland defense has to deal with Will Grigg though they're terrified


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Poland defense has to deal with Will Grigg though they're terrified


Partly spam so I can post this wonderful smiley :grigg credit to @CJ for this.

I hope the boy does well in the Euros and successfully makes the step up to the championship next season. Unlike KYLE who was useless for us in 2014 :frustrate


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Started kicking off in nice between NORN IRON and polska fans fpalm



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Why can't all the fans be like the Welsh today and just celebrate a wedding or something else :mj2 :woolcock


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Another underage girl has came out and says she was filmed naked for De Gea.

http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Policia-Torbe-video-erotico-Gea_0_525298508.html

Not looking good for him.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Father Ted said:


> Started kicking off in nice between NORN IRON and polska fans fpalm


Apparently it was the Nice Ultras and it only lasted 2 minutes and now the fans are singing together.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Really hope this is twitter bollocks

Take a look at @FootyAwayDays_'s Tweet: https://twitter.com/FootyAwayDays_/status/741760165817552896?s=09 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I wonder if they'll put De Gea in the same prison as aj11 :lenny2

They'll be putting together quite the team :woo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Replies suggesting the underground death was bullshit made up by a fake paper. Can only hope so.

Not going to comment on the De Gea stuff either apart from I obviously hope that's bollocks too.

Edit: Maybe a poor choice of words for that penultimate word :argh:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Collymore periscoping it all on his twitter

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Green Light said:


> I wonder if they'll put De Gea in the same prison as aj11 :lenny2
> 
> They'll be putting together quite the team :woo


 @Andre that XI is on, you can't deny it. :cudi


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Naive of me I guess but I actually thought we had moved past this kind of large-scale hooliganism.



Rockland said:


> @Andre that XI is on, you can't deny it. :cudi


Do you think they'd let a prison XI enter into the football league???


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Stan got tear gassed

Apparently organised french ultra groups and russian ultra groups that flew in are causing all the trouble and the police are incompetent

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Rockland said:


> @Andre that XI is on, you can't deny it. :cudi


You want this just as much as you want the rape XI don't you? Sick sick man :bigron You should be banned from the thread.

enaldo2

The Moz' Mar XI is good to go though. Slutsky as manager, Gashi, plus 10 others (idk who lel).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Still laughing at England, the massive firm of drum beating beauts.

Also, the Northern Irish and Polish fans joining forces and tag teaming the French cowards :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Yeah, pretty hilarious that the Nice locals thought that would be a good idea. The Norn Irish and Polish are pretty accustomed to working together.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Good old England. They never fail to bring the laughs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741761609413079041


Andre said:


> Partly spam so I can post this wonderful smiley :grigg credit to @CJ for this.


Hopefully it'll get plenty of use during the Euros :fingerscrossed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741744114367107072


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Father Ted said:


> Collymore periscoping it all on his twitter


Without De Gea's permission?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

the quality of the tournament is fairly poor so far. Should pick up today, I'm hoping.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Goku said:


> the quality of the tournament is fairly poor so far. Should pick up today, I'm hoping.


It lacks intensity, no sense of urgency at all, i know that its the 1st day and the first matches for all the teams, but you can tell Euro cup has the quality but Copa America has the intensity, good, first 2 days sucked but the rest of Copa America matches have been amazing to watch, Bolivia vs Chile was hearthbreaking stuff.

But lets wait, i bet that better matches will come in the next days


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> from what I read France seem to be doing a horrible job of policing this event with the guys in Riot gear just standing about and watching.


French officials spent the last 5 years banning away fans in league matches, they're fucking clueless about hooliganism and security.

Also the matchups and the choice of cities are an absolute recipe for disaster.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Tomorrow I got Croatia over Turkey, Poland over Northern Ireland, and Germany over Ukraine.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741744114367107072


This is why I love football. Their teams are playing against each other today and instead of fighting they're singing together.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Impressive from my Unionist compatriots. Kind of regret blaming them in the chatbox now. :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Just spoke to a good pal of mine who has not missed a England home or away game since 1998 and he said he has never seen anything like what went down yesterday.Absolute carnage. The Russians were running round in mobs of 40/60 and just smashing everyone. A lot of the Russians had gum shields and mma style gloves on :surprise:.He said the French police were a disgrace.Just standing back and watching people get there heads stamped on and occasionally firing round after round of tear gas canisters into groups of innocent bystanders including women and children. They were completely un prepared for it and didnt have the slightest idea of how to control it

Its a shame that this barbarism of a few will reflect on the country as a whole.A estimated 60000 England fans in Marseilles yesterday and the actions of a few hundred will be what is remembered.The last time there was any significant trouble involving the English fans was at Germany in 2006 and i thought that all though it will never fully go away the days of pissed up Englishmen embarrassing themselves and shitting all over the hospitality of other countries was a thing of the past. Sadly not


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

As I was saying French Police are fucking awful. Aggressive when it's safe and pure cowards when shit gets dangerous. 

The Russian ultra's apparently went out of their way to get there. I heard on the videos that they flew into Switzerland to avoid detection and drove from there. This is what happens when you let the fucking French organise things - Marseille was an obvious tinderbox The English fans are far from innocent but you do feel they've been targeted because of their rep. That said they were acting like gobshites in the first two nights. 

Nothing new from Marseille fans either. There's a reason their own team's afraid of them.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

There's going to be a world cup there in two years. I think that's a far more worrying thing than it ever occurring in Qatar. They're homophobic misogynist wife beating alcoholics who're not arsed about killing someone in a hooliganism setting. That might sound like a generalization but fuck them; they're either all that or drug cheats. The only way they could be anymore right wing is if they had SS on their sleeves.

I'll probably get my coffee poisoned now so if this is the end, it's been a good run!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Yesterday they were targeted but as already stated the English have been playing up for the last couple of days. Basically by the sounds of things the English lads got smashed to bits and even firms from the likes of Leeds and Millwall were on there toes. Even though they were massively out numbered the Russians were organised to fuck . All the England lads were pissed up and the Russians were drinking water and the majority of them were ripped and looking like they were juiced up to the tits. Them boys come prepared. The bullies got bullied so to say. I followed England away for nearly ten years and seen some bad stuff, I was in Marseille in 98 and it was horrible but by all accounts what happend yesterday made the 98 incidents look like a friendly game of tug of war

Cant imagine to many people will be making the trip to Russia for the 2018 World cup


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Almost sounds like the Russians took Green Street 3's organised fighting (don't watch it, it's the pits as is 2, as is Charlie Hunnam's "accent" in 1) a little too seriously. MMA gloves ffs. What a bunch of knobs. 

Obviously anyone else instigating the trouble or looking for it is a total mong too. Why does such a beautiful game have to attract such ugly scenes? I'm not looking for a debate on class culture btw, it's just a rhetorical question.

:woywoah



kimino said:


> It lacks intensity, no sense of urgency at all, i know that its the 1st day and the first matches for all the teams, but you can tell Euro cup has the quality but Copa America has the intensity, good, first 2 days sucked but the rest of Copa America matches have been amazing to watch, Bolivia vs Chile was hearthbreaking stuff.
> 
> But lets wait, i bet that better matches will come in the next days


Now, I don't know if this is correct, but @DenAuston was saying in the CB last night that apparently no team can be mathematically eliminated until the end of the third round of group games. While we're obviously only four games in and things could improve, that might go a way to explaining any lack of intensity. As I mentioned in the op, the new format is a bit of a joke.

Having stated that, the quality of the teams so far overall hasn't been great. It's not a high standard tournament in terms of having lots of great top nations, but the whole 24 team nonsense only exacerbates the dilution of quality.

Despite all that, I've enjoyed the tournament so far for what it is, so :shrug

Turkey vs Croatia could be a cracker too :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Still baffled that I still have to read England 1 Russia 1 this morning. Played so well too, bodes well for Thursday though at least.

Another day of footie coming up tho lads :fuckyeah


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Still fuming. Absolutely fuming. Currently on my holidays in Spain, went to a bar to watch the game last night and you had the one Scottish bloke giving it the biggun when Russia scored. Kane should not be on corners and Vardy should have been on to stretch their cart horse CBs at 1-0. Looking forward to Germany/Ukraine later at least.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Umbreon said:


> and you had the one Scottish bloke giving it the biggun when Russia scored.


Always funny when this happens. 'Call me when the Scots actually make it to a tournament', is the retort to that one.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Roy Hodgson continues to prove his dinosaur status. England "pull a England" no surprises. 

Turkey/Croatia should be great.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> I'm going to give Andy3000 and myself CREDIT for awakening the spirit of Jim Leighton for this tournament :howler


We've absolutely smashed it, brother. 



Andre said:


> Sheep over the border TREMBLING in fear right now in anticipation of Welsh celebrations :woolcock :balecock
> 
> Ramsey with a :jetbad outing. Sorry Andy.


He was full bore Danny Dugmeat, tbf. He's been frustrating as fuck for a while. 



Seb said:


> Looking forward to seeing you POUR YOUR HEART OUT before Greece's first game.
> 
> Oh wait :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque


Legitimately burst out laughing at this. 



DeeGuy said:


> England conceding is the only thing Scottish fans get to cheer :mj2


I had my top off. Won't lie and I'm not sorry about it. This is fitba. 

(depressing state of affairs, though)

---

I was blootered as fuck by the time the England game kicked off last night and never paid a whole lot of attention, but Wooney definitely looked to be having one of his better games. Hope Wilshere starts against Wales and him and Ramsey get in a fight and finally get rid of all that sexual tension.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

England were largely decent. Thought Kane and Sterling were gash. It's a bit knee jerky after one game but fuck it, get GASHFORD in there. Or at least get someone on setpieces, fuck me he's abysmal.

Can see Milner and Vardy being out wide vs Wales.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*Has to be 4-4-2 vs Wales with them playing 5-3-2. Lallana probably deserves to keep his place in the midfield but move Sturridge up top with Kane for Sterling. People have been really quick to forget that Sturridge is one of the best natural strikers in the whole tournament. No point playing Vardy with Wales playing a likely deep sitting back 5. Keep Bale quiet and we should beat them. Put Dier on him all game and double up on him whenever he gets the ball. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

People haven't been watching enough Liverpool games tbhendo (although I wouldn't blame them because lol 8th place)

But Sturridge was absolutely lethal towards the end of the season, and I saw loads of people on Twitter be like "WTF? I've never seen Lallana play this good :wtf2" when he has been playing this well for months


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Kane + Sturridge could be great :moyes1

Yeah we really should start two strikers against what is essentially a glorified back five. Drop Sterling. The problem then though is who covers the full backs in the Mf 4? They will need it too vs :balecock, wouldn't fancy either Rose or Walker defending 1 vs 1 against him, despite both doing well yesterday. No diamond please.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Sturridge is absolutely top drawer so part of me hopes Woy leaves him on the bench for the Wales game.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

As a russian, I really hated like our country has celebrated a draw but well its understandable since we fucked up in 2014,2012 and 2010.
And when one of our players was asked about the plan for the match and tactics, he answered smth like "to hold brits as long as possible and wait for the chance".
England was absolutly dominant during the 1-st half but luckily Sterling and Lallana were not good enough. Walker and Lallana were the real pain in the neck while Sterling was completely woeful even though he had his chance to score.

2-nd half was much better from russian side and Akinfeev save was one of the key moments of the match. 2-nd one was Roy's substitutions. He failed to score more than once and went full defence. Aaaand he fucked up.
Instead of having Vardy against 36 y.o. russian CBs after 75 minutes of playing he went for Wilshere and Milner (on Lallana wtf). 
Speaking of goal, England defence didnt do well, why would leftback try to hold the russian CB in the box. Should of been Cahill or Smalling. Or Dier at least.

To sum it up - totally deserved for Hodgson, unlucky for the national team.
Usually I support England on big tournaments as I've grown up on Beckham, Scholes, Gerrard generation but not against my national team. Good luck to Three Lions against Wales and Slovakia.

Also, speaking about non football things happening outside of the stadium. Such kind of Barbarism has always been and will always be a part of football, unfortunately.
And its up to local police to prevent it. I dont want to generalize but many brits are shite when it comes to away matches and big tournaments. And russian hooligans are "brit hooligans in the 90's wannabe"

BUT WHAT CAN U EXPECT FROM THESE GUYS LOL [ame]https://youtu.be/xysDK81S8bQ?t=67[/ame]


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Kane + Sturridge could be great :moyes1
> 
> Yeah we really should start two strikers against what is essentially a glorified back five. Drop Sterling. The problem then though is who covers the full backs in the Mf 4? They will need it too vs :balecock, wouldn't fancy either Rose or Walker defending 1 vs 1 against him, despite both doing well yesterday. No diamond please.


*Have Dier do a 1v1 job on him wherever he goes and he'll never be 1v1 vs anyone. Pretty sure Wales don't have any width besides that. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



seabs said:


> *Have Dier do a 1v1 job on him wherever he goes and he'll never be 1v1 vs anyone. Pretty sure Wales don't have any width besides that. *


I was expecting this reply.

While he could obviously do that job, I think that's an absolute waste of Dier as he's much more than just a stopper. He's our best cm, I don't want to waste him on doing a man marking job when he should be constantly available for the ball as one of our most comfortable and calm players in possession.

That's the dilemma.

*Edit:* I also second the point about CB's failing to take responsibility for the Russian goal. It's good CF play peeling off to target the small full back, but a CB truly worth their coin reads that and goes over to deal with it, instead of ball watching and not getting involved.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I think England should play diamond. Fuck wings.
I was happy with England official player list for EURO cuz there was only one winger - Sterling. And shit like Walcott, Ox, Townsend were left home (even though half of them are injured)

Roy did brilliant job playing diamond against Germany. He has players that perfectly fit this scheme. I mean Dier, Rooney, Milner, Barkley, Alli, Henderson (he was shit this season but he's been doing his best while playing CM in diamond), Lallana. And Sturridge/Kane/Vardy infront. Sturridge sucks when he plays alone infront but with Kane he would be amazing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Flamyx said:


> I think England should play diamond. Fuck wings.
> I was happy with England official player list for EURO cuz there was only one winger - Sterling. And shit like Walcott, Ox, Townsend were left home (even though half of them are injured)
> 
> Roy did brilliant job playing diamond against Germany. He has players that perfectly fit this scheme. I mean Dier, Rooney, Milner, Barkley, Alli, Henderson (he was shit this season but he's been doing his best while playing CM in diamond), Lallana. And Sturridge/Kane/Vardy infront. Sturridge sucks when he plays alone infront but with Kane he would be amazing.


It's not so much about having out and out wingers on the pitch, more about the diamond being awful for us in some of the friendly games where teams sat back against us (Holland a key example). Against a deep sitting compact defence you want width, rather than making everything easy to defend by centralising the play in Mf in non-dangerous areas. Having stated that, if Walker and Rose attack as well as they did vs Russia it might not be too bad. There's still the worry of :balecock vs full backs 1 vs 1 though, unless someone does a job on him.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Vader said:


> There's going to be a world cup there in two years. I think that's a far more worrying thing than it ever occurring in Qatar.


At least the police force should be better than France's.

Vardy's wife was involved in the attacks :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Some :jet2 tackling (TURAN on the corner flag :mark and crossing in that half. Srna probably the best player on the pitch. Modric finish was good :goool although he did struggle a bit within the clusterfuck Mf battle. Maybe a bit of a :howler from the Turkey keeper too. Not a great half of football at all but certainly not :dud worthy.

Corluka looks like an igloo :blinker


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Wait until she has to deal with Claude from Arsenal Fan TV


Pretty good first half. Modric on the turn is a bit beautiful. Silky smooth fitba player. Caniggia would be immensely proud of that strike :goool . Keeper had a bit of a :howler with it though, in the interest of FAIRNESS. 

I fancied Turkey to do a bit of damage in this tournament, but for as SWASHBUCKLING as they can be, they're a bit ragged. Modric and Rakitic are finding lots of pockets in which to drift or play the ball into. Perisic - a winger - wearing number 4 has yer da fuming. Vote leave, he says. Terry Butcher didn't die for that shite!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I approve of SHAMING Perisic (very good player though) for wearing #4. Left winger wears #11.

enaldo2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Srna, a full back, is currently wearing #11 (at least he's on the proper side, though).


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

To sum the game up so far:

GOAT crossing. WOAT heading.

Corluka's igloo is melting.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Croatia well deserving winners, should have been much more comfortable though. They created some great chances, particularly from crosses.

That Srna fk :banderas so close 

Rakitic with that run that led to it :moyes1

Probably the best team performance of the tournament so far against a very aggressive Turkey side.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Enjoyable second half, that. Corluka leaving the field like he was scrapping with the Russians last night. Really good Croatian performance. Would agree that it's the best I've seen any team look so far, but I say that with the caveat that I've been wellied out my tits for every game I've watched.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

English and Russian teams and FAs THREATENED with sanctions if violence continues.



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Enjoyable second half, that. Corluka leaving the field like he was scrapping with the Russians last night. Really good Croatian performance. Would agree that it's the best I've seen any team look so far, *but I say that with the caveat that I've been wellied out my tits for every game I've watched.*


You're doing it properly then :shrug I haven't had a drink all weekend :mjeng



Not long until :lewa vs :dud and :grigg :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Would like the NORN IRON to do well, but at the same time I've got Lewandowski as top scorer and I need beer money so.....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*










Chris Brunt the only pundit that is talking some sense.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Happy about the win, great game from my fellow Croatians but please, next time score a second goal. 



PS:
I hope Perisic isnt injured.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

watching an American stream and this commentator keeps referring to Norn Iron as Ireland. :zeb


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Haven't put on ITV coverage but the BBC commentators have just be terrible for home nations. I know it's relatively expected but fucking hell. Arguing every decision in favour of Norn Iron.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Easily the worst 45 minutes (literally 45, ref couldn't bear anymore of that shit) of the tournament so far. I would compare it to Man United vs WBA but Poland actually had a couple decent chances and shots on target.

:dud hasn't had much service or help at all but he's largely been a :dud in possession

Norn Iron should be chuffed if they take a point. They look utterly dreadful. How bad must their qualifying group have been for them to win it? :blinker


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Easily the worst 45 minutes (*literally 45, ref couldn't bear anymore of that shit*) of the tournament so far. I would compare it to Man United vs WBA but Poland actually had a couple decent chances and shots on target.
> 
> :dud hasn't had much service or help at all but he's largely been a :dud in possession
> 
> Norn Iron should be chuffed if they take a point. They look utterly dreadful. How bad must their qualifying group have been for them to win it? :blinker


Literately 2 seconds of extra time :reneelel

Can't wait for :grigg to come on and score the winner.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Definitely not an entertaining half of football. Northern Ireland are closing up shop here.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Gosh darn it I blame taking McNair off.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Even we gave Poland a go of it. Stevie Fletcher scored! Actual goals! TWICE!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

How did this Northern Ireland team qualify? No urgency, no skill, no midfield combination...absolutely nothing. 

Pathetic display. 

Then again Italy also qualified and they aren't any better...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Nevermind I see how they qualified. Their group included Romania, Hungary, Finland, Faroe Islands, and Greece. 

Sweet qualifying group.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

TOTAL :dud PERFORMANCE FROM NORN IRON

enaldo2

Their standard of play in possession was genuinely embarrassing at times. 1-0 was a slightly flattering score line.

Poland intensive shooting practice please.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Bored of all these one goal victory margins. Wanna see someone get SMASHED.

pls not England tho :balecock


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> TOTAL :dud PERFORMANCE FROM NORN IRON
> 
> enaldo2
> 
> ...


Well were basically a championship,league 1 and West Brom team and basically only score from set pieces.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well were basically a championship,league 1 and West Brom team and basically only score from set pieces.


You have :dud playing up front for you, I'm fully aware of your limitations :blinker

But still, to not have a shot on target vs Poland. What's the point of even being at the tournament? :wtf2


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Never understood why "minnow" teams who qualify for tournaments, instead of going all out and having fun, decide to play as shitty tactics as possible and force everyone in the world to try to enjoy it. There's no way any one Northern Irish player enjoyed that game.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Osize10 said:


> Never understood why "minnow" teams who qualify for tournaments, instead of going all out and having fun, decide to play as shitty tactics as possible and force everyone in the world to try to enjoy it. There's no way any one Northern Irish player enjoyed that game.


Three draws can get you out of the group. Gotta give Wales the respect for going out for the win yesterday when other small nations have decided to shut up shop.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Osize10 said:


> Never understood why "minnow" teams who qualify for tournaments, instead of going all out and having fun, decide to play as shitty tactics as possible and force everyone in the world to try to enjoy it. There's no way any one Northern Irish player enjoyed that game.


As were not Brazil we are Norn Iron are strength is our defense.



Andre said:


> You have :dud playing up front for you, I'm fully aware of your limitations :blinker
> 
> But still, to not have a shot on target vs Poland. What's the point of even being at the tournament? :wtf2


Well the plan was to park the bus and score from a freekick or corner but Norwood's setpieces weren't good enough today.



Desecrated said:


> Three draws can get you out of the group. Gotta give Wales the respect for going out for the win yesterday when other small nations have decided to shut up shop.


Wales are actually a decent team though with players like Bale,Wee Joe,Ramsey,Williams while Norn Iron has Lafferty and Davis.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Steven Davis is a good player, you should be able to create a couple good chances in open play through him. Relying purely on set pieces is as archaic as it gets.

As mentioned before by Andy, even Scotland gave this lot a couple of actual contests.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Giving teams that are "bigger" than us (Scotland) a contest is something we always do, to be fair. France, Italy, Spain, Germany, Germany again, Poland in the past decade.

Northern Ireland's performance today could start us up with a contender for the worst tactician. For 90 minutes, no change at how to attack Poland and their defence.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

German and Ukraine fans now fighting

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742042062447620097









They need to learn from Poland and Norn Iron.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

What a way to ruin a tournament.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

After 8 uninspiring kits, finally saw some jerseys that I want to buy.

The Croatian blue and the Northern Ireland green.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

All this violence









French police should get Corluka to round them up. No one will mess with that blood stained igloo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*Haven't not enjoyed a single game yet.

Modric with a great :goool but yet another keeper :howler. Andy well and truly setting the Jim Leighton curse in place. 

Perisic the international great with another great game. Croatia looked very good.

I don't really blame Norn Iron for playing for a draw or grabbing a lucky goal on the break with how the tournament is set up for 3rd to progress. Basically they should be looking to beat Ukraine and not get whipped by Poland and Germany. 3 points with a good GD is fairly likely to get you through which would be incredible for them. A draw in either of them games would be massive but also a low scoring defeat is big for them. Ukraine game they 100% have to go for but I'd maybe even argue them tactics vs Poland and Germany is actually good tactics. *



Andre said:


> I was expecting this reply.
> 
> While he could obviously do that job, I think that's an absolute waste of Dier as he's much more than just a stopper. He's our best cm, I don't want to waste him on doing a man marking job when he should be constantly available for the ball as one of our most comfortable and calm players in possession.
> 
> ...


_*Normally I'd agree but it's a rare instance of coming up against a one man team where the one man is well and truly capable of beating us by himself. Plus it's not like Dier is the only player in the midfield capable of that. Rooney/Alli/Lallana are all very capable playmakers. *_


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

obviously going with Germany in this one.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Im hoping for a big opening game from Germany. Müller hat trick lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

@seabs Alli is a #10, Lallana an attacking midfielder and Rooney a striker who had one good game in cm against total dross who barely pressed and allowed him time on the ball. I would rather we have our best central midfielder doing his normal job. If you really want a man marker you get some geek like Henderson to do it (yeah I know this is a problem in itself, but whatever).

Don't have a problem with Norn Iron defending deep, but at least offer support in attacks. Expecting :dud to do it by himself is ridiculous.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Nice header. Now we are up and running.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Good to know that teams playing against Germany are going to be punished by the ref for making clean tackles

It has to be said that should have never been a free kick


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

#ThanksMoyes



















:hogan


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Kross pass to Khedira :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Wait, did Moyes get rid of them in the same season? :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



> German and Ukraine fans now fighting


Fuck sake France are you putting steroids in the water or something?

:leo


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4/5v09.mp4

What a clearance that's why the man is in my fantasy team.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Great half, the best so far. Both teams are well up for it and looking to win.

Ukraine shouldn't be written off based on that. They were actually good. Neuer with two great saves and Boateng with a goal line clearance.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Damn, this game is closer than I would like it to be. Germany lost control that last 20 minutes.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Schweinsteiger!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Basti :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*Kroos and Khedira bossed it in the middle of the pitch. Gotze about as bad as Sterling was. Germany looked as suspect at the back I suspected. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Gotze has regressed so hard. Fucker should never have left Dortmund.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

He could still be a decent backup for Firmino :agree:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Where is the urgency in any of the teams who've fallen behind so far? I feel like every team who has been 1 goal behind with ~5 minutes to go has done a pathetic job of searching for an equaliser. 

Haven't even seen a keeper go up yet :mj2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Mesut assisting someone who's older than my grandad with even worse knees to a :goool but Danny Murphy, 39, bald, from Chester, thinks he needs to learn to put his foot through it. 

Enjoyed that. Kroos and Khedira were silky, Gotze looked bad enough that even Jurgen is feeling pretty :claude , and Ozil sent Arsenal Twitter to bed very happy. Germany's defence also looks like it might be dodgy enough against better sides that we could end up with a 5-4 game on our hands.

That also feel like the first game where there hasn't been a :howler


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Curry said:


> Where is the urgency in any of the teams who've fallen behind so far? I feel like every team who has been 1 goal behind with ~5 minutes to go has done a pathetic job of searching for an equaliser.


Yeah I've not seen that in one game yet

:trips4 unk4 :HHH2 :trips :aries2 :HHH :trips3 :bigirimana :simeone :grant enaldo2 :ralph :cal :moyes5 :darryl :vangaal :kenny :carra

#happenedyesterday


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Vader said:


> Yeah I've not seen that in one game yet
> 
> :trips4 unk4 :HHH2 :trips :aries2 :HHH :trips3 :bigirimana :simeone :grant enaldo2 :ralph :cal :moyes5 :darryl :vangaal :kenny :carra
> 
> #happenedyesterday


Those last couple of minutes were the only kitchen sink-type football we've seen. Romania/Slovakia/Turkey/Northern Ireland have all been casual as fuck and it took Russia until about the 90th minute.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742101325140373509









Wasn't it Low who was caught eating bogeys and sniffing his armpit at previous tournaments too?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Bet he sniffs bike seats and eats an orange with a knife and fork. And people were talking about him being big Arsene's successor. Away to fuck with that nonsense. We don't need that sort of devilment in our fitba club.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Oh that is grim.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

It gets worse:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742101425128415232


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

That reminded me of DaMarcus Beasley pissing on the sidelines during the '02(?) world cup and looked it up on Youtube, there's a video on there where you can full on see his helmet :woah


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

...and he shaked hands with a lot of people after the game.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Ukraine plays one of the best first halves in the whole tournament and what do they do? Deliberately wet the bed in the 2nd half b/c they are scared of giving up goals.

Want to better the game? Make goals scored more important than overall goal difference.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Something has to be done about Lowe.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Why doesn't he do that in the locker room where there aren't cameras? ugh2

Found the bogey eating one but don't know how to link it with Twitter. Gross.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

#LöwIsLove


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

What a weird unit Löw is.

Pretty decent tournamnet so far. 

LET'S GO WALES + WEE JOE.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

tomorrow I got Spain over Czech Republic (with hesitance), Ireland and Sweden to draw, and Belgium over Italy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Norn iron fan has died after falling from a walkway in nice:mj2

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Croatia and Germany probably the most impressive to this point, but that’s to be expected before ÉIRE take the field. 

This game will decide how we do. If we lose to Sweden then I give us no chance of even qualifying. Even a draw will at least give us hope. Not as intimidated by this group as I was when it was drawn, was thinking a repeat of Euro 2012 at that point, but these teams aren’t nearly as good and we’ve definitely improved. The big players – Coleman, McCarthy, WES and Long really need to stand up and be counted, it’s their big chance after being inexplicably shunned by Trap last time round. 

I think we’ll score, can see Long’s pace causing them problems, he’s been in great form and we always have the threat of Brady’s set pieces. Walters is a big miss if he’s not ready, probably our most reliable player. The Duffy/O’Shea vs Zlatan matchup is quite terrifying though. Fuck it, 3-1 WIN incoming. Time to steamroll these Scandinavian fucks.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

@Irish Jet is :wes even likely to start? He should be fresh if he does, as he was largely benched for Naismith in the last couple months (baffling decision by Alex Neil tbf, Naismith was awful).

Robbie Brady was in dreadful form at the end of the season, so he's going to need to step up big time from his club performances. 

Will be amusing seeing teams with Norwich's starting and reserve left backs playing each other :bosque


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I root for everyone who faces Spain, so I'm team Czech Republic today. Ireland has my support for the rest of the tournament as well (until they face Portugal ofc :side.

Kinda torn between Belgium and Italy...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> @Irish Jet is :wes even likely to start? He should be fresh if he does, as he was largely benched for Naismith in the last couple months (baffling decision by Alex Neil tbf, Naismith was awful).
> 
> Robbie Brady was in dreadful form at the end of the season, so he's going to need to step up big time from his club performances.
> 
> Will be amusing seeing teams with Norwich's starting and reserve left backs playing each other :bosque


Seems so. I'd be devastated if he doesn't. We may pack the midfield with Hendricks but even if we do I'd have him starting on the left. McClean was appalling in the qualifiers and recent friendlies but could see O'Neill being tempted by his industry and pace. 

Randolph

Coleman O'Shea Duffy Brady

McCarty Hendrick Whelan

Walters Long Hoolahan​
Is how I think we'll lineup. Let Wes roam inside and allow Brady to provide the width - Brady's very hit and miss but his delivery is probably our most likely source for a goal. We really have to go for this game.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Father Ted said:


> Norn iron fan has died after falling from a walkway in nice:mj2
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Sad news 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-36515775


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Will Grigg's heat map made me chuckle.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Wes' best position is as a number 10. He's not really a winger, so if he does start on the left hopefully he's given license to roam inside, as you said. He's obviously a good dribbler, but lacks the pace and athleticism to get up and down the touchline effectively. Let him find pockets of space in front of the defence and he can control games and play dangerous passes, at his best.

Brady does get a little bit overrated for his crossing ability by the media, largely because he's our main outlet, as he's bound to put in a few EXCELLENT balls. However, at the same time I think he would have had twice the number of league assists last season if we hadn't played Jerome up front so much (80%+ 'great chances' missed). So I would expect Long and Walters to make Brady's crosses more worthwhile.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

crazy to me that Petr Cech is only 34 years old. Off the top of my head I would have guessed late 30's at least. Seems like he has been around forever. I guess it's just because he became first choice keeper at Chelsea so quickly and so young.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Iniesta having a sensational half, ripping the Czechs apart. Their book is an absolute tatters. 

Morata should have scored at least once. 

:cockhead1 also had a hilarious mong moment in the box.

Cech finally having a good Euros game after being largely trash in his last four matches.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

having flashbacks to Spain/Georgia.

Spain dominating, but not scoring.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Sometimes I forget I shouldn't be surprised at Iniesta's quality.

Has Morata featured much as a lone striker for Juventus? Having a player like Pedro would probably help take the pressure off him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Iniesta definite MOTM. Exceptional today. He ran the game, won the ball a few times, created a bunch of chances and set up the winner.

I feel sorry for him and Silva (also very good and created a few chances) for having to play with Nolito today though. Proper :jetbad performance.

Morata kind of had a :dud game and Aduriz wasn't much better as a replacement.

:cockhead1 with the vital goal line clearance.

ique2 earning me them ff points with a clean sheet and the winner, good man.

Suspected nonce with a few routine saves that United fans will froth over. :jet3

Spain should have won far more comfortably.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Desecrated said:


> Having a player like Pedro would probably help take the pressure off him.


Pedro is the ultimate trash player, he shouldn't be playing even for Albania.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Decent first half :mark:

Had the better of the chances and could easily be ahead. Hendrick's effort off the bar :banderas

Everton players are legit the worst on the pitch

Wes is a class act. Need to involve him more instead of hoofing it to the Long and Walters, although both are working hard with what they're (shay 8*D) given

Brady has been good down the left. Maybe Coleman should think about being good too 

Sweden are trash. Should go home before the embarrass themselves even further


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

FUCK

Should be ahead. Looking really solid and we've held them to nothing, get the feeling we'll regret not taking scoring while on top. Doubt Sweden will be as poor in the second half.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

THE GOAT :wes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Randolph
> 
> Coleman O'Shea Duffy Brady
> 
> ...


If only...

Useless Villa cunt. Sweden had 0 shots on target. Clark had 2. A -2/10 if I ever saw one.

Fell apart after the goal. Sweden destroyed us down the left where we had no cover, MON took far too long to act. The hoofs to Long were an embarrassment against guys towering over him.

Not a bad result, but it feels like a missed opportunity. Zlatan didnt even perform. Wes was superb, just silky as fuck with everything he did and took his goal superbly. Seen Iniesta's display and raised it. Classic him. What a hero.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Spain reminded me of Arsenal (2005-2014) today. Loads of possession and control of the game but pretty clueless once they get in the final third,also look like they could concede a goal whenever a set piece is fired into the box

Ireland v Sweden was pretty awful tbh. Sweden were absolutely gash and for all the hard work Ireland put in they lack any sort of real quality.2 of the worst teams i have seen so far

Belgium v Italy shortly :drose


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Constantly overlooked due to his size, despite being a serious young talent. No manager would give him a chance to show his talents this side of the Irish Sea, until he was 24, when his career mentor Paul Lambert gave him a chance at Livingston. 

Written off by Glenn Roeder, who stupidly shunted him onto the left wing after starring for Blackpool in cm. Picked up again by Lambert who got the best years out of playing as a 10. He had by far his best season in 11/12, starring for Norwich in the prem, but was ridiculously overlooked by Trapattoni. That Ireland team did so well...

Then :hughton took over and played him as a left winger, before eventually freezing him out of the team to make the side 'more solid' in 13/14. Solidly relegated while failing to create any chances.

So to say I'm pleased for :wes after that performance and EXCELLENT goal is an understatement. Clear motm even in spite of this joyfully tearful Norwich inbred's bias. He has wasted his best years playing for us when he could really have done much better for himself, so he deserved that moment on the big stage. Typical that he scored with his right foot, again after years of being overlooked for his 'one footedness'. Wes' career in a nutshell.

Shame it wasn't the winner as it deserved to be, but Villa players are gonna Villa. 0 shots on target for Sweden and they still score...

Props to the other two Norwich lads Brady (very good) and Olsson (not great first half but dangerous down the left second half). Hendrick was also good for Ireland.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Ireland have been making the same mistake on the right flank far too often. Coleman is always seemingly put on an island against two guys and people then wonder why he doesn't reproduce his club form. I've been saying for a while we should experiment with on the wing and give Christie (who looks impressive) a run at RB. That's the move we should have made on 60 mins.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Irish Jet said:


> Ireland have been making the same mistake on the right flank far too often. Coleman is always seemingly put on an island against two guys and people then wonder why he doesn't reproduce his club form. I've been saying for a while we should experiment with on the wing and give Christie (who looks impressive) a run at RB. That's the move we should have made on 60 mins.


Erik Hamren clearly did his homework because Olsson was the constant out ball for Sweden, which meant Coleman was pinned back and often left 2 vs 1. That also meant that Ireland lacked any real width on that right hand side going forward (noticeable that Wes drifted there at times to help out, but he's left footed and a 10). Was noticeable how both sides were mainly attacking on their left hand sides.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

OT but lel, I never even knew Glenn Roeder (or Glenn Roedent as he was affectionately known) managed Norwich after us

Norwich picking up all our managerial castoffs :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Erik Hamren clearly did his homework because Olsson was the constant out ball for Sweden, which meant Coleman was pinned back and often left 2 vs 1. That also meant that Ireland lacked any real width on that right hand side going forward (noticeable that Wes drifted there at times to help out, but he's left footed and a 10). Was noticeable how both sides were mainly attacking on their left hand sides.


Yeah and they had a converted CB at RB, which made it all the more bizarre that he brought McClean on to play on the left. McClean is an awful footballer (seriously think he conceded possession with every touch) but he works hard and had we stuck him on the right he could have contained Olsson, who immediately dropped off when McGeady came on. So frustrating as that was their outlet time and again. 

If you get enough crosses in against Ciaran Clark he will eventually do the rest. He already had two near misses. Insanity to even play him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah and they had a converted CB at RB, which made it all the more bizarre that he brought McClean on to play on the left. McClean is an awful footballer (seriously think he conceded possession with every touch) but he works hard and had we stuck him on the right he could have contained Olsson, who immediately dropped off when McGeady came on. So frustrating as that was their outlet time and again.
> 
> If you get enough crosses in against Ciaran Clark he will eventually do the rest. He already had two near misses. Insanity to even play him.


With nearly every McClean touch I was like :woytf. He's a proper Tony Pulis player.

It's a shame that Coleman wasn't allowed more freedom because the assist for Wes' goal shows what he's all about at his best.

I wouldn't have had Clark in the squad after the season he's just had (and the previous few tbf) for Villa, if possible. Surely there's a half decent CB out there with an Irish nan?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Payet is a just a slightly fatter Anderson.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741716374897209346
Kompany :lmao Belgium :lmao Lukaku :lmao Origi :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Wilmots and Lukaku are utter frauds. Would say Origi too but not many people rate him that high. Denied 2 KDB FF assists via their WOATing enaldo 

:jet7 was his classic self.

:cockhead4 set his Italian side up with a deep defence and wing backs as expected and it completely found out Wilmots' predictable open narrow set up. Wilmots an early contender for worst tactician.

I wonder if :jet will bring back Giaccherini.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

if i didn't have money on spain to win it all i'd be rooting for italy

great side


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

LOL @ losing to giacherrini and graziano pelle.
LOL @ a midfield of fellaini and witsel
LOL @ Lukaku
and finally LOL @ not starting Carrasco


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Today games have been good, lovely goal the last one from Italy, 2 matches left Mexico vs Venezuela should be a good match as none wants Argentina in the next round, wonder if Uruguay are going to go all out to protect the little pride they have left, this day can be one of the best of EURO/COPA season at least groups stage.

Still, Belgium golden generation #2 of FIFA's rankings and they give this performance even if they pass i dont see them doing anything worthy of that "#2" but lets wait and see.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

@kimino copa talk enaldo2

Come on, you're better than this.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> @kimino copa talk enaldo2
> 
> Come on, you're better than this.


 @Andre Well i need to vent out my inner Copa fan, there is almost 1 post per day that isnt me and the most recent posts are just @lol brazil in the "we dont even have a Copa america thread" thread.

Returning to EURO talk, expecting Portugal to win tomorrow, but man looking at the fixtures for the 2nd matches, Wales vs England, Germany vs Poland and Italy vs Ibra are the ones that i expect to enjoy. Also i still dont know how far Italy will get in this Euro, cannot predict if they are going to lose or win even when they are on a good or bad form


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> Still, Belgium golden generation #2 of FIFA's rankings and they give this performance even if they pass i dont see them doing anything worthy of that "#2" but lets wait and see.


That's because Fifa's rankings are made by people with a Q.I equivalent to those writing WWE programs. Most of those players are one season wonders that were highly overpayed when they were bought and did barely anything noteworthy since that moment, any sane person wouldn't have put them even in the top 5. But nowadays we live in the world of Fifa videogames, a couple of good players and they think that team will go on to win the World Cup.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



ste1592 said:


> That's because Fifa's rankings are made by people with a Q.I equivalent to those writing WWE programs. Most of those players are one season wonders that were highly overpayed when they were bought and did barely anything noteworthy since that moment, any sane person wouldn't have put them even in the top 5. But nowadays we live in the world of Fifa videogames, a couple of good players and they think that team will go on to win the World Cup.


Still you should expect Belgium to do better than this, when they have DeBruyne, Hazard, Curtois and the rest of the team even if they arent WC they still are rated highly and play for Europe elite teams


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> Still you should expect Belgium to do better than this, when they have DeBruyne, Hazard, Curtois and the rest of the team even if they arent WC they still are rated highly and play for Europe elite teams


Oh yes, of course. I just don't think they're top 2 in the world, and putting them that high on the list just end up creating disappointment in supporters when they underperform, because too much pressure is on them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Courtois Jan Toby Dembele (lel at benching him for :jet7) KDB Hazard is a very good spine. It's an overrated team in general (by the media. FIFA rankings are often pointless too) but an :jet (aka not Wilmots) who could set up a system to get the best out of their strong/fast but low technique strikers would have that team challenging to some extent. Maybe sitting deep (they have the defence for it) and playing on the counter instead of playing slow predictable naively open football would be a start :shrug


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

That was the most enjoyable game i have watched so far, i predicted before the tournament Italy could be the dark horses to win it as they have a pretty solid team in all areas and there wasnt much pressure on them going in to the Euro's compared to the likes of France, Germany & maybe Spain because of how poor they have been in the last couple of major tournaments.

I was really impressed by them tonight especially they're midfield and wide players. As for Belguim they remind me of England a little bit they have a few good players but just dont seem to gel that well when it matters. Lukaku was embarrasing tonight although he had a very good first half of the season with Everton he has been disapointing in the last 4/5 months if Everton get an offer over 40m which i think is possible they should sell him.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:vaffanculo *What a great victory!* :cockhead4

*SEMPRE FORZA ITALIA FINO ALLE FINE* :lolitaly


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*Is this the best international tournament for quality goals ever, so far? So many class finishes, great advert for the game...the fans, not so much.*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Courtois Jan Toby Dembele (lel at benching him for :jet7) KDB Hazard is a very good spine. It's an overrated team in general (by the media. FIFA rankings are often pointless too) but an :jet (aka not Wilmots) who could set up a system to get the best out of their strong/fast but low technique strikers would have that team challenging to some extent. Maybe sitting deep (they have the defence for it) and playing on the counter instead of playing slow predictable naively open football would be a start :shrug


Which system would you use?, they have players with an amazing technique and skills, but both Lukaku and Origi are more pychical threats, imo they would have trouble with any team with a good midfield and a competent defense, even more trouble if your 2 strikers dont take the chances or their first touch is as bad as Lukakau's was today.

In Mexico the team that i cheer for spent months with our striker not scoring, and at the end the coach had to bench him (he is an old club legend) and we played a lot of better without a real #9, would it be possible for Beligum? which style would suit them better? Counter? or a more vertical one


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



just1988 said:


> *Is this the best international tournament for quality goals ever, so far? So many class finishes, great advert for the game...the fans, not so much.*


A lot of class :goools but also a lot of :howlers too.

I still can't get over the technique for the :wes goal earlier. He perfectly smashed it on the half volley with his right foot into the corner and the keeper had no chance. His right foot :woytf The wing play and cross from Coleman was also sublime.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> Which system would you use?, they have players with an amazing technique and skills, but both Lukaku and Origi are more pychical threats, imo they would have trouble with any team with a good midfield and a competent defense, even more trouble if your 2 strikers dont take the chances or their first touch is as bad as Lukakau's was today.
> 
> In Mexico the team that i cheer for spent months with our striker not scoring, and at the end the coach had to bench him (he is an old club legend) and we played a lot of better without a real #9, would it be possible for Beligum? which style would suit them better? Counter? or a more vertical one


I think they have the pace/power to run in behind into space (Lukaku), guile to beat men and carry the ball from deep (Hazard) and ability to ping perfectly weighted through balls (KDB) so Lukaku doesn't have to trap them. That's perfect to play on the counter. Obviously they have the defence and protection/pressing of Dembele to sit next to Nainggolan to afford sitting deeper to draw teams out to achieve this.

I'm not an :jet manager though and obviously this isn't a game of FIFA or FM so the players might not be used to it or be able to adapt to it :shrug They would obviously tell me to fuck off if I suggested it too. Maybe they should bring in :emporer Claudio to try it. Obviously Leicester will tell them to jog on though enaldo2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Been a great start to the tournament so far. Just consistently getting close games, maybe not always of the highest quality but still very watchable. 

Actually missed most of the Belgium/Italy game but seeing how it started I wasn't shocked with the result. That Juventus foursome at the back will take some beating, there's not a better defensive unit in the tournament. They have even more cover with De Rossi and Darmian and it gives the rest freedom to attack. You can see the industrious style Conte's going for - There's no Pirlo's or Balotelli's to accommodate now so I don't see big teams exposing them as easily as previous Italian teams. They're contenders for sure, would have been even better with Marchisio/Verratti. I'd still have Insigne in that attack though. 

Good result for Ireland too. If we can get a draw against Belgium then there's a good chance we're playing an Italy side with 1st place secured. Belgium look pretty disjointed, we shouldn't be afraid of them.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Belgium should play a 4-2-3-1 and counterattack:

Courtois

Ciman-Toby-Vermaelen-Vertonghen

Nainggolan-Witsel

Carrasco-De Bruyne-Hazard

Lukaku


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742466507549069312


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Belgium are pretty much a perfect example of a team full of really good-to-excellent individuals that have no sort of tactical identity/discernible system whatsoever. Lukaku in that form is also about as useless as a cocker spaniel chasing around an empty ice cream carton on a string. Practically every touch he made in that game was :blinker. It's his GOD-GIVEN RIGHT to play in the Champions League, though. 

Loved Italy in that second half. They will shithouse the living fuck out of anybody and think nothing of it. Glorious bastards, some of them. Dogged as all hell defensively and Ciro Immobile actually looked like a fitba player again when he came on. Looked dangerous any time he got the chance to break away in the last quarter of the game. Quality :goool from Pelle as well. Conte celebrating the first goal by sniffing a line of prop was also far better than Jogi rifling around for some gooch sweat last night. Shame he'll be managing the beasties next season. 

Been a fun tournament so far. It's about time someone went in dry, though. save_us_Penaldo? Maybe?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:cockhead4 having a coke nosebleed also crossed my mind.

Yeah this tournament is well due one team hiding another. Most of the games have been fun but more :goools would be nice.

Plus Ronaldo has to spam a load of goals against dross for the international angle on the next documentary that's made about him. He will be motivated.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Belgium are Spain of the 90's early 00's.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

If Giovinco was on the Italian team, they would have won by 4 or 5 goals


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> :cockhead4 having a coke nosebleed also crossed my mind.
> 
> Yeah this tournament is well due one team hiding another. Most of the games have been fun but more :goools would be nice.
> 
> Plus Ronaldo has to spam a load of goals against dross for the international angle on the next documentary that's made about him. He will be motivated.


He's not winning that fourth Ballon d'Or unless he wellies six past a fishmonger from Iceland either, so yes, motivation will be high.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

You can see how much Conte values experience. Of the starting XI Darmian was the only one below the age of 29 and they had seven players in their 30's. Typical enough of Italians - El Sharawaay, Insigne and Florenzi have been in much better form in Serie A than some of those players but Conte trusts his guys. An English manager would be slaughtered for that shit.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Although the tournament has been quite decent so far it desperately needs a good goal fest, all these 1-0/1-1 games are starting to bore me. One of the shite sides are due a good hiding in the next few days hopefully its Wales.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Someone should make a highlight video of Lukaku's first touches. :berlino

I really enjoyed the Belgium/Italy game. They are stifling defensively and unlike previous incarnations of Italy they still showed attacking intent even when being up. Thought they were having a bit of joy on the right with Candreva. I agree that Belgium has some great talent in the side but need a capable manager. They went on a decent run at the World Cup but their performances weren't great/average. Which is why I'd hoped Wilmots would have gotten sacked after the tournament. Really think they need something good in the forward position because Lukaku looked awful out there. Can't hold the ball for shit. Fellaini is a 1/10 footballer. I saw a pic of him elbowing his own teammate (Darmian lel). Bonucci was a rock and was playing some nice passes. I initially thought Italy would suffer in midfield without the likes of Pirlo and Montolivo in the team. 

A selfish part of me wants Italy to not go far so :cockhead4 can get to Chelsea quicker but I think he can go far and now change my mind.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

through 10 matches, there have been a grand total of 4 minutes of a team being up by 2 or more goals.

Going with Austria and Hungary to draw, and Portland to beat Iceland (although I would love for Iceland to grab a point)


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



RKing85 said:


> through 10 matches, there have been a grand total of 4 minutes of a team being up by 2 or more goals.
> 
> Going with Austria and Hungary to draw, and *Portland* to beat Iceland (although I would love for Iceland to grab a point)


Oregon?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

wilmots is the pure definition of a footballing *FRAUD*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

He even said Italy didn't play real football. :duck


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

He is the saltiest of the salty if he actually said that (it's not that I'm questioning your CREDIBILITY, Cockrock; I just haven't seen the quote. And of course I know better than to trust the word of a Chelsea fan). When the entirety of your gameplan seems to be "give it to Hazard or Mertens and see if they can do something and now and again pump it into Lukaku and maybe it'll fortuitously bounce off him into the path of one of our players" then, well, :blinker



If Italy are willing to shithouse their way through this whole tournament while pissing in the cereal of fraudulent individuals along they way then I'd be wholly content with that (they did far more than just shithouse their way through that game last night, btw - every one of Belgium's creative outlets would've given a testicle to play a ball of such :jet6 quality as Bonucci's for the first goal - but the shithousing was my favourite part).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I hope he's not suggesting that Belgium played real football because if he is, that must surely mean that he believes Oldham Athletic are the best team in the world. They were fucking shite. Lukaku doing potential suitors a huge favour by lowering his transfer value every time he's played the last few months. A touch as gentle as a thousand seal clubbers.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Now that I've seen almost every team, I'm a little more optimistic about the Germans' chances. There is no team that really scares me. We were a bit shaky defensively in the first half, but that was to be expected since we had never started that line-up with Boateng and Mustafi at CB before. Hummels is returning against Poland, so that's a big relief, obviously. Offensively, Löw needs to pull his head out of his ass and finally realize that Götze will not suddenly, miraculously regain his 2013 form. I've been waiting for 3 years at Bayern, it ain't gonna happen. The only hope that's left for me is that one of the Premier League clubs is actually stupid enough to make a big offer for him. 
Gomez' resurgence could not have come at a better time (since Klose retired) and to not take advantage of that would be fucking ridiculous.

Obviously I can't criticize Löw too much since he just won the World Cup, but I still can't understand some of these decisions he makes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



> "Italy specifically played on the counter-attack. They did not play real football and when faced with everyone sitting back, it becomes difficult," Wilmots told reporters.-
> 
> http://www.espnfc.us/belgium/story/...wilmots-says-italy-did-not-play-real-football


Andy :villa

Not that excited about tomorrows games. I've heard peeps have Austria down as a dark horse so that should be something. Iceland need to lose for that time my TV didn't work on their shitty airline. :jetbad


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



KC Armstrong said:


> Now that I've seen almost every team, I'm a little more optimistic about the Germans' chances. There is no team that really scares me. We were a bit shaky defensively in the first half, but that was to be expected since we had never started that line-up with Boateng and Mustafi at CB before. Hummels is returning against Poland, so that's a big relief, obviously. Offensively, Löw needs to pull his head out of his ass and finally realize that Götze will not suddenly, miraculously regain his 2013 form. I've been waiting for 3 years at Bayern, it ain't gonna happen. The only hope that's left for me is that one of the Premier League clubs is actually stupid enough to make a big offer for him.
> Gomez' resurgence could not have come at a better time (since Klose retired) and to not take advantage of that would be fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Obviously I can't criticize Löw too much since he just won the World Cup, but I still can't understand some of these decisions he makes.


would much rather play Muller at CF and have an additional CM behind Khedira and Kroos. Something like a 4-3-3 with Draxler/Muller/Ozil up top. All the crosses to the centre will probably be better utilised by Muller.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

https://twitter.com/SportsWankers/status/742098296232157184

wtf Joachim


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Russia disqualified apparently

Knockout stage secured :woy

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



KC Armstrong said:


> Now that I've seen almost every team, I'm a little more optimistic about the Germans' chances. There is no team that really scares me. We were a bit shaky defensively in the first half, but that was to be expected since we had never started that line-up with Boateng and Mustafi at CB before. Hummels is returning against Poland, so that's a big relief, obviously. Offensively,* Löw needs to pull his head out of his ass *and finally realize that Götze will not suddenly, miraculously regain his 2013 form. I've been waiting for 3 years at Bayern, it ain't gonna happen. The only hope that's left for me is that one of the Premier League clubs is actually stupid enough to make a big offer for him.
> Gomez' resurgence could not have come at a better time (since Klose retired) and to not take advantage of that would be fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Obviously I can't criticize Löw too much since he just won the World Cup, but I still can't understand some of these decisions he makes.


Be careful what you wish for :woytf 



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> https://twitter.com/SportsWankers/status/742098296232157184
> 
> 
> 
> wtf Joachim


Already been posted a couple pages ago, along with the bum picking video if you're "interested" in seeing that too :woytf


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

No early game today is a fucking disgrace, especially with these two fixtures :tripsscust

They should have put France's second game on tonight too

Would have given us about 25mins to make FF Transfers before Matchday 2 :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Fuck the early games.

Some us have jobs DA. Fucking Liverpool fans.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Irish Jet said:


> Fuck the early games.
> 
> Some us have jobs DA. *Fucking Liverpool fans.*


Where did you find this job and is yer ma employed there too by any chance?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I love the early games, 11pm in STRAYA time is fantastic

not all of us live in Europe m8 :mj2


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wilmots should just fuck off already. Like right now preferrably. Clueless fucking cunt. Seeing his smug face every fucking day is making me miserable as hell. 

Difference between a shit and a quality manager on full display yesterday. We'll probably still go through and then get knocked out in the next round and he'll blame Belgian media for their optimism and for expecting too much. Ugh


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Goalkeepers wearing tracksuit bottoms enaldo2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Not a bad game so far but i need :goool, if this ends 0-0.... save us CR7!

Edit: Great 2nd half!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Fricking Dragovic destroying my fantasy team week gains. My mistake to trust a country like Austria ;_;


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Second half has been electric. Really exciting box to box chaos. Austria have been ridiculously open since going down to ten men.

Must say that the amount of one footedness in this game from both teams has been frustrating though. Alaba in particular had a few great runs through the middle into zone 14, had space open up to take a right footed shot, only to carry on dribbling and run into a blind alley. Just SHOOT FFS :woytf


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

The future looks bad for "Dark Horse" Austria, dont know why they were that afraid to shoot


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

If Hungary's final third movement, especially on the break, was better we could've had a real drubbing on our hands. Second goal was beautiful, though. Quality bit of :goool action. If that had been Lukaku in that situation he would've hit the bastarding moon. 


Was a bit disappointed with Alaba there. He's utterly wonderful and I half expected him to have a stormer after the first thirty seconds, but eh. Maybe against Portland.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

The amount of times Alaba misplaced simple passes or was tackled was embarrassing for a player of his calibre. He didn't really command the centre of the park like you would expect him to against what on paper was a very modest team.

I know a lot of people are expecting this to be THE thrashing, but Iceland only conceded six goals in a group that also contained Turkey, Czech Republic and an albeit not great but still very capable Holland. Okay there wasn't a truly great team in their group but certainly a lot of very competitive ones. They might not be total pushovers. 

Hopefully Ronaldo turns them over and resigns them to the bin enaldo2 

He MUST be aware how important this game is in terms of securing one of the greatest individual prizes in football...













I have him in my FF team and the last I checked I was third :side:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Iceland have a player named Ragnar guys they cant lose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Iceland!!!! 1-1!

Needless to say, that was against the flow of play


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Apart from that one great cross to Nani (should have scored) and a couple of sexy flicks, Ronaldo (aka THE ROB) was utter bobbins.

Might be out of my FF team if this continues enaldo2


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Whoever told Vieirinha he could be a football player should be slapped around! Guy can´t defend for shit! Also Ronaldo with some good chances, but all in all pretty uneventful during the 90 mins... It´s always like this we always fuck up the first game... let us hope we can do much much better in the next two...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Wow, that was... unbearably anticlimatic. Even with Quaresma there for a while, we did jackshit. And Vieirinha was, in fact, pretty bad in this. Though there was about half a dozen yellows that weren't shown to Iceland, but why bother. LOLENGLAND is real, but tbh, we're just as cursed, if not far more.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Kerry Katona's going absolutely fucking tonto in her back garden rn. Dragon Soop in one hand, Ginsters pasty in the other, full on :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool


Spectacular game from Ronaldo. His ability to leather a free kick into a wall is otherworldly. I feared for Iceland a bit coming into this, but as all the das in the pub up here are currently stating: "Iceland are nae mugs like." I apologise profusely to the Icelanders among us.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

If I had given up a goal as part of a Sunday League defence like the one Portugal conceded, I would probably have subbed myself off tbh.

Talking about Katona did anyone else read the op squads other than DA? I'm taking credit for that one :frustrate


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

If one of my under 12s conceded a goal like that I'd have kicked the living shit out of him and his da AND his ma as well probly.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Cristiano Ronaldo: "Iceland only tried to defend... they had two chances and then did not try to score."


More Ronaldo: "They celebrated like they had won the Euro cup or something. That's a small mentality. That's why they'll do nothing."
:lmao enaldo :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Ronald having a real shocker.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

that defending for Iceland's goal was :lol

Pepe just ran away from the guy and left him free, what a muppet


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Ronaldo :lmao

What a bitch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



CGS said:


> Ronaldo :lmao
> 
> What a bitch.


He was moaning about Iceland effectively 'parking the bus' after the game lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Ronaldo must be a seriously damaged individual. Tons of money, tons of pussy, successful athlete, but he still acts like a whiny little bitch. I don't even want to get into his disgraceful behavior during games, but even after a game like that he has to shit on tiny little Iceland and cry about their style of play. Seriously, WTF is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

He's blatantly just having a rage because he's bitter and frustrated with his own performance and is too narcissistic to criticise himself. Fuck all that "they parked the bus" nonsense, he had several clear chances to win the game, but Lukaku'd his way to this ridiculous meltdown. One of his shit free kicks that hit the wall ended up bouncing off his head while he was whinging at the ref. He's a crybaby when things don't go his way.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Ronaldo is just mad that Birkir Bjarnason has a higher workrate than him


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

England vs Wales should be interesting.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Don't worry, Cristiano.


I still love you :banderas 



Get home just in time for the game against Wales tomorrow :mark:

Step up, Sir Jamie Vardy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

a lot of successful players are crybabies when things don't go their way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Lol fucking pathetic attitude by Ronaldo, couldn't score against Iceland, then turns around and talks shit.

While the true GOAT tearing it up at Copa. :messi


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*






English fans.....


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Russia were playing better for the most time and Slovakia is leading 2-0 after half time. Hamšik's goal was beautiful, though. Second best in this cup so far, after Modrić's of course.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

People seem to forget Iceland beat Netherlands twice in qualifying. And Ronaldo is hardly the first player to criticize teams who do park the bus which is what Iceland did effectively. You can't have commentators saying clearly that their striker is in the box defending and claim they aren't parking the bus and looking for a counter attack lol. I don't believe he should have said what he said, absolutely not but he's frustrated and he let his emotions get the better of him. Portugal I don't believe will drop anymore points


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Russia getting destroyed.

I'm sure their "fans" are going to take this well.....


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Hamsik with one of the best finishes of the tournament, but the Russians were completely disorganised when closing him down. Both went the same way and were completely sold when he shifted to the right. Dreadful defending.



Stinger Fan said:


> People seem to forget Iceland beat Netherlands twice in qualifying. And Ronaldo is hardly the first player to criticize teams who do park the bus which is what Iceland did effectively. *You can't have commentators saying clearly that their striker is in the box defending and claim they aren't parking the bus* and looking for a counter attack lol. I don't believe he should have said what he said, absolutely not but he's frustrated and he let his emotions get the better of him. Portugal I don't believe will drop anymore points


Are you suggesting commentators claimed that or people in here? There's no disputing that was their game plan, but the point is it shouldn't matter because Ronaldo still had clear chances in space. I get moaning about it when the opposition literally leave no space to create or score in, but they did, several times.

I did point out before the game that Iceland advanced from a competitive group, in fairness.


----------



## Rahil_Ryu (Jun 15, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

On the Hyperbole thing i think England.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Are you suggesting commentators claimed that or people in here? There's no disputing that was their game plan, but the point is it shouldn't matter because Ronaldo still had clear chances in space. I get moaning about it when the opposition literally leave no space to create or score in, but they did, several times.
> 
> I did point out before the game that Iceland advanced from a competitive group, in fairness.


Look, they parked the bus. In open play, they had their striker far behind the ball because thats their game, very similar to Greece back in 2004. That was their gameplan and it was effective. I don't see why people are getting bent out of shape over mentioning it. This isn't about Ronaldo not being able to score, this is about the way they play. Sure, Ronaldo couldn't score , it was one of those games it happens to everyone but again, this isn't about Ronaldo not being able to score, but rather Icelands gameplan. It was obvious, or at least I thought it was obvious to everyone watching that they were parking the bus. 

Iceland had 4 shots , 2 of which came from one shot in the 5th minute when Vieirinha had the ball get past him and the Iceland player saved the ball from going out and got two shots off. Portugal had 66% of the ball, Iceland had 73% passing accuracy having only made 135 completed passes all game. Twice the amount of fouls as Portugal had etc . I'm not saying what they're doing is illegal lol , I'm simply saying its true , they parked the bus it is what it is


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

... and we couldn't beat Russia :lolengland



Stinger Fan said:


> Look, they parked the bus. In open play, they had their striker far behind the ball because thats their game, very similar to Greece back in 2004. That was their gameplan and it was effective. I don't see why people are getting bent out of shape over mentioning it. This isn't about Ronaldo not being able to score, this is about the way they play. Sure, Ronaldo couldn't score , it was one of those games it happens to everyone but again, this isn't about Ronaldo not being able to score, but rather Icelands gameplan. It was obvious, or at least I thought it was obvious to everyone watching that they were parking the bus.
> 
> Iceland had 4 shots , 2 of which came from one shot in the 5th minute when Vieirinha had the ball get past him and the Iceland player saved the ball from going out and got two shots off. Portugal had 66% of the ball, Iceland had 73% passing accuracy having only made 135 completed passes all game. Twice the amount of fouls as Portugal had etc . I'm not saying what they're doing is illegal lol , I'm simply saying its true , they parked the bus it is what it is


Erm yes it's obvious that they parked the bus... hence why I just echoed the point. I'm agreeing with you about that :woytf

All I'm saying is if Ronaldo took those several chances, which he should have, he wouldn't have said a word about the way Iceland played. Is that difficult to comprehend?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Erm yes it's obvious that they parked the bus... hence why I just echoed the point. I'm agreeing with you about that :woytf
> 
> All I'm saying is if Ronaldo took those several chances, which he should have, he wouldn't have said a word about the way Iceland played. Is that difficult to comprehend?


Apologies for barging in on the discussion, but it´s like this... being from Portugal I already know how it is... we do one of the best qualifyings of all teams (wasn´t the case this Euro but still) and then we get to the Euros/World Cup and we choke! Simple as that. 

Ronaldo is shit in the national squad, been saying that since at least the South African World Cup, and to be honest the rest of the squad isn´t that good either but maybe, if we played without Ronaldo, just maybe we could work more as a unit instead of relying so much on a single player, adn the results would come along. 

Hell that was what happened in 2000, no one expected us to survive the death group, and yet we beat England (coming from a 2 goal disadvantage) , Romania, and destroyed Germany 3-0. Why? Because although we had Figo, we worked as a team, instead of relying solely on Figo himself

But the fact of the matter is that when we get in the big stages, we choke! We´re not half as good as everyone thinks we are, at least over here in Portugal, always a big fuss around the team and then... the shit hits the fan


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Erm yes it's obvious that they parked the bus... hence why I just echoed the point. I'm agreeing with you about that :woytf
> 
> All I'm saying is if Ronaldo took those several chances, which he should have, he wouldn't have said a word about the way Iceland played. Is that difficult to comprehend?


Ronaldo just had one of those games and his frustration showed in his interview. One of the things I dislike about interviewing players directly after a game, they say crap like that if they aren't careful


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

After Ronaldo's sour grapes and England fans ripping on gypsy kids, allow the Irish to lighten the mood for you:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> English fans.....


Did you see how much the young lad had in the carrier bag at the end? Best day of his life


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

The racism against the roma or gypsies, the last ethnic group where it is socially acceptable to be racist against. Such a shame that grown up fans no matter the nationality have fun by giving some kids sub-human treatment. Disgusting


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> The racism against the roma or gypsies, the last ethnic group where it is socially acceptable to be racist against. Such a shame that grown up fans no matter the nationality have fun by giving some kids sub-human treatment. Disgusting


Have i missed something here?.Racism?.Sub human treatment?.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Top Shelf said:


> Have i missed something here?.Racism?.Sub human treatment?.


Making fun of kids by throwing them money so they can get on their knees to pick it up, while the "adults" crowd them and seem to enjoy watching them doing that, does making some kids your source of "fun" seems human to you?, even if some people find them annoying they are still kids (dont know if they really needed the money or if they dont), if they are going to give them money do it properly, or dont do it at all.

Edit: The racism part may be out of place, the source where i read the news, there were people from portugal, england, france and other places making that acceptable since they were "Gypsies", probabily out of context.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> Making fun of kids by throwing them money so they can get on their knees to pick it up, while the "adults" crowd them and seem to enjoy watching them doing that, does making some kids your source of "fun" seems human to you?, even if some people find them annoying they are still kids (dont know if they really needed the money or if they dont), if they are going to give them money do it properly, or dont do it at all.
> 
> Edit: The racism part may be out of place, the source where i read the news, there were people from portugal, england, france and other places making that acceptable since they were "Gypsies", probabily out of context.


If i was a young lad and a hundred people were throwing money at me i would also be on my hands and knees picking it up. People really need to stop being so politically correct and lighten the fuck up.The young lads are going home with bags full of money,The pissed up England fans had a chuckle for 5 minutes. No harm done at all :smile2:

The wankers who reported on it have automatically presumed that the young lads are gypsies.(probably because of the way the are dressed) but how the fuck would they know. Just another pathetic reason to have a pop at the "English hooligans"


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Top Shelf said:


> If i was a young lad and a hundred people were throwing money at me i would also be on my hands and knees picking it up. People really need to stop being so politically correct and lighten the fuck up.The young lads are going home with bags full of money,The pissed up England fans had a chuckle for 5 minutes. No harm done at all :smile2:
> 
> The wankers who reported on it have automatically presumed that the young lads are gypsies.(probably because of the way the are dressed) but how the fuck would they know. Just another pathetic reason to have a pop at the "English hooligans"


If thats your opinion, well you are entitled to that, i guess we were just raised under different values as i dont believe in that carefree "the end justifies the means" attitude, also i dont found that funny at all, but dont take me seriously its just me cringing at the view of grown up adults having fun like that. No need to start a moralist discussion


Changing the topic, this match needs Pogba, Payet doesnt work well IMO while playing near the center, i prefer him a little more close the side line


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Brilliant first half from Albania. Weathered the early storm and looked the most likely to score as the half went on. Grafting there bollox off


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Martial wasted the biggest chance for France, he lacked the killer instinct to shoot without losing a time to control the ball, overall good match but i had France as a favorite for this EURO and after 1 and a half match they have been underwhelming


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Martial subbed after a :jetbad half


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743121425817559040
England kicked out when?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Damn! That Albania chance


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I'm assuming Lille has been burnt to the ground after Russia's loss today.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Lets go Gignac! :lmao boo Giroud boo :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



RKing85 said:


> I'm assuming Lille has been burnt to the ground after Russia's loss today.


A massive police presence has got everything under control apparently. Also the fact that no alcohol can be purchased will play a massive part in proceedings. A few handbags thrown earlier on but thats about it thankfully 

Giroud getting booed off the pitch by his fellow countrymen .Classy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743121425817559040
> England kicked out when?


Foreign police are notoriously 'trigger' happy. Likely got a bit rowdy and they couldnt handle it.

Keep up with this anti-English agenda though and I'll start posting pictures and videos of Manchester 20 years ago. A little bit of aggro won't look too worrying then.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Ajeti :banderas

Pogba channeling his inner Welbeck falling inside the area


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Vader said:


> Foreign police are notoriously 'trigger' happy. Likely got a bit rowdy and they couldnt handle it.
> 
> Keep up with this anti-English agenda though and I'll start posting pictures and videos of Manchester 20 years ago. A little bit of aggro won't look too worrying then.



There was a Stan Collymore video of it on periscope Hundreds of English fans chasing Russian fans and destroying cars and chanting "Where are the Russians" can't say I blame the french police for gassing them though the french of done a horrible job of policing.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

france have been very underwhelming in the 2 games they've played so far.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Great, great game!, why did Albania sub Ajeti he was a fucking wall on defense, Albania couldnt hold up the whole game, but they played with guts and had their chances also.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

If Russia and England get disqualified, then it'll mean less MOTM awards for Joe Allen

And it'll fuck up my entire coupon

Everybody needs to :calmdown


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Alright, enough of all the videos and tweets of the negative fan stuff. There's enough stuff in the world depressing as it is, let's just enjoy the tournament for what's happening on the pitch and ignore all the other stuff. Obviously if a team gets kicked out, we'll discuss it in here, but until then, just leave that nonsense out of this thread.

Come on. Enjoy the good things ayet


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743121425817559040
> England kicked out when?


i hope gary whackett is in the thick of it


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Good day in Group A for my prediction of games against two friends. Both the winner and the scores correct. Payet :homer Not many better ways to see someone get pissed.

Shame for Martial to tank that badly but neither him or Coman were getting anything/giving anything from/to Giroud. They look solid on the break but not exactly going to regularly break Romania/Albania or Switzerland so it's not an exciting group to see France play in.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Giroud has struggled in both games tbh. The goal papered over the cracks vs Romania. He's had about 6/7 great chances over both games and scored once. His touch was also all over the place tonight, which you could at least say wasn't a problem in the last game. Gignac's touch was just as bad when he came on but he showed good movement in behind the Romanian defence.

Payet didn't play as well tonight and he got particularly sloppy in the middle of the second half, but he still created several chances, brought France up the pitch with good skills/quick release passes and scored a cracking goal, even if it was a slightly :jet4 as Albania looked like they had nothing left in the tank at that point. He's staking an early claim for player of the tournament, regardless. Iniesta will give him strong competition though.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Giroud has struggled in both games tbh. The goal papered over the cracks vs Romania. He's had about 6/7 great chances over both games and scored once. His touch was also all over the place tonight, which you could at least say wasn't a problem in the last game. Gignac's touch was just as bad when he came on but he showed good movement in behind the Romanian defence.
> 
> Payet didn't play as well tonight and he got particularly sloppy in the middle of the second half, but he still created several chances, brought France up the pitch with good skills/quick release passes and scored a cracking goal, even if it was a slightly :jet4 as Albania looked like they had nothing left in the tank at that point. He's staking an early claim for player of the tournament, regardless. Iniesta will give him strong competition though.


Since the 1st half Payet seemed to struggle in the middle, Griezmann scored a nice goal but overall it was not an amazing performance but he did his job, Pogba work rate is amazing he screwed up a pair of chances but he was everywhere and fought every ball, Gignac problem was that he was too slow, and was trying to pull a "Robben" from the left side, still dont know if he intended to pass it to Payet or if he was trying to take out that man, beatiful strike from Payet, keeper reached it but the force and spin were too much. This second half has been my favorite part of the tournament


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

picks for tomorrow. England over Wales, Northern Ireland and Ukraine to draw, and Germany over Poland.

Been impressed with how the 'minnows' have hung in so far in this tournament.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Desecrated said:


> Shame for Martial to tank that badly but neither him or Coman were getting anything/giving anything from/to Giroud. They look solid on the break but not exactly going to regularly break Romania/Albania or Switzerland so it's not an exciting group to see France play in.


not even close imo. Coman was beating his markers and sending crosses into the box fairly regularly. Did it on the left and right. Either nobody was attacking the box or it was Giroud. He played well imo when he got the ball out wide. Had to come inroads too often because that early distribution to the wing wasn't happening from midfield, which is expected, I guess when France only play ball carriers and have no great passers.

Having said that, we all know Martial is worlds above what he showed last night. Was overawed at the occasion imo.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Goku said:


> not even close imo. Coman was beating his markers and sending crosses into the box fairly regularly. Did it on the left and right. Either nobody was attacking the box or it was Giroud. He played well imo when he got the ball out wide. Had to come inroads too often because that early distribution to the wing wasn't happening from midfield, which is expected, I guess when France only play ball carriers and have no great passers.
> 
> Having said that, we all know Martial is worlds above what he showed last night. Was overawed at the occasion imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

waiting for the articles to savage martial like they did sterling, but luckily for him he plays for a media friendly club so it will barely be mentioned


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Kiz said:


> waiting for the articles to savage martial like they did sterling, but luckily for him he plays for a media friendly club so it will barely be mentioned


Are you seriously comparing Martial with Sterling? He had a good season even though his team was shit. What did Sterling do at Man City when he had great players around him? Martial is way above Sterling,in my opinion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Shatab Anwar said:


> Are you seriously comparing Martial with Sterling? He had a good season even though his team was shit. What did Sterling do at Man City when he had great players around him? Martial is way above Sterling,in my opinion.


he dragged us through the champions league group stages and was named in the team of the group stages. try to watch footballers before commenting on them.

all im highlighting is the hilarious exceptions afford to other young footballers that sterling doesn't get. martial plays a bad 45 mins and it's 'he's young', 'he needs more time', 'he looked overawed' while sterling gets absolutely torn apart and his confidence smashed by his own country. when does martin samuel drop a piece comparing martial to ashley young like he did sterling to jesus navas, even though footballers would absolutely kill to have the career navas has had? i'm going to go with never, cos that doesnt sell papers like #blameraheem does.

they're both kids is my point.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> france have been very underwhelming in the 2 games they've played so far.


good thing..i hate soccer (not the game but people who turn around) so they will lose their nexts matches......

YOUPIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grin2:


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Kiz said:


> he dragged us through the champions league group stages and was named in the team of the group stages. try to watch footballers before commenting on them.
> 
> all im highlighting is the hilarious exceptions afford to other young footballers that sterling doesn't get. martial plays a bad 45 mins and it's 'he's young', 'he needs more time', 'he looked overawed' while sterling gets absolutely torn apart and his confidence smashed by his own country. when does martin samuel drop a piece comparing martial to ashley young like he did sterling to jesus navas, even though footballers would absolutely kill to have the career navas has had? i'm going to go with never, cos that doesnt sell papers like #blameraheem does.
> 
> they're both kids is my point.


He didn't exactly drag Man City but yeah he was better. He actually had a good start to the season but dropped off in the second half. I understand he is very young and has a long way to go but Martial has had a different season than Sterling. Martial scored and assisted some crucial goals for United but Sterling wasn't consistent enough for City. The media hyperbole will always be there since,well,it is the media. I'd chose to ignore that. But overall Martial is a much better player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

martial had 18 goals and 9 assists from 58 appearances across the prem, champions league and qualification, europa league, fa cup, league cup and ligue 1, with a goal every 259 mins
sterling had 11 goals and 10 assists from 47 appearances across the prem, champions league, fa cup and league cup. a goal every 271 mins.

they had incredibly similar seasons, with sterling getting injured in january and then struggling to get back fit.

im not even comparing players abilities. both are exceptional young footballers. im pointing out the damning and disgraceful hypocrisy when it comes to sterling. people seem to delight in the fact that a 21 year old is going to a psychologist because he's so low on confidence. so lets continue to tear him apart. that seems smart. 

anyone who writes off someone who has shown the ability of either sterling or martial because of a few bad games is a fucking idiot. pure and simple. they're 20/21 year old kids at a new club in their first season, who are about to both get managers who are significant upgrades on their previous managers.

i mean, people criticise sterling for not sending in crosses when there's no one in the box, and he plays the pass backwards, yet people get on the case of players who send in the aimless cross or go down the line and cross it into the defender. make up your mind.

and sterling absolutely did drag us through. without his goals we dont beat gladbach, he scored the opener against sevilla, and assisted the important 2nd goal against kyiv.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

There are probably articles slating Martial's performance, however, they are more than likely in FRENCH so who the fuck is going to read them?

Kiz plz calm down


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Let's go BALE.

Think they can cause England a lot of problems. This game is perfectly set up for Wales. The pressure is on England to attack and if the full backs are caught high up the pitch, where they're likely to be, Wales can take advantage. There's a lot of pressure on England, Slovakia would only need a draw in the last game unless they win. Not sure if they'd go out though.

Don't see Rooney being quite as effective against a midfield that isn't trash. He would often follow up his best games in midfield with a mare the following week, as if to remind everyone why it's not a great idea.

England should win but they need to be more clinical than the last day. Lallana and Sterling really shouldn't be relied on to score goals.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Martial was far better this season than Sterling, whatever the stats say.

Carried an attack which was otherwise dreadful while adapting to a new league and being shifted into different position. You can't shit all over Blind and Smalling's impressive stats because of our playing style and then not take it into account with our attackers.

I do rate Sterling though and think Pep will probably get the best out of him, but there's no comparison to their end product right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

one's a natural striker and one's a natural winger. but it doesn't really matter what sterling does, since he left liverpool nothing he does will ever be good enough and the media will do everything to discredit anything he does and get people to follow the 'destroyed his career cos he left libberpewl' logic.

he had a very good debut season under a manager who had no real idea how to use him surrounded by players who, by and large, underperformed. he wasn't the only one who went through a bad patch, but that seems to be ignored. 

the only reason i mentioned martial was because it was completely unfair the treatment sterling got for having a bad 45 minutes of international football. if russia dont equalise it doesn't even get mentioned. they're in a situation now where a 21 year old kid is going to psychologists because of his lack of confidence. so the logical thing to do is to drag him through the mud? how ridiculous. he's clearly immensely talented so they should be doing everything possible to get the best out of him. but england have never been able to do that.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

If Wales press hard in midfield I doubt Rooney will be as effective as he was VS Russia. They afforded him a lot of space, while it was noticeable that he played the ball back towards goal and struggled to turn any time he had close attention when he wasn't on the front foot. Hopefully Wales just sit very deep and leave the centre of the park free for Rooney to pick passes from deep, because if given time and space he can run the game if he's on form.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Well it worked he opposite way when both were signed. No one really batted an eyelid at the Sterling fee when he was signed while Martial's signing was ridiculed relentlessly until he actually played.

Sterling certainly had his years where he got a pass as a youngster, it's probably just because he's been around so long and hasn't really kicked on like many hoped he would. Martial will be expected to improve too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

sterling and martial have very similar skillsets. What makes one a natural striker and the other a natural winger aside from the fact one is better at finishing?


----------



## Rahil_Ryu (Jun 15, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

England vs Wales starting at 2pm GMT, will be watching on rojadirecta.me as i`m at the library, i watched the last 2pm on there.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Wtf can someone wake up the players and tell them that euros has started? 

Bale definitely looks like he took some sedatives before the game


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

not saying that was a handball by Wales in the box in the '32, but it easily could have been called one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

what a strike from Bale!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Joe Hart :lmao :lmao :lmao

Unbelievable how he gets picked ahead of Forster.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:lolengland This team never disappoints :lolengland


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Sterling misses a sitter at one end and Hart throws one end at the other :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

City players. :lmao

England getting full Rooney'd though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

*Another England GK cock up at a major tournament :woytf*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

What do you guys think of the handball?, its a hard one for me because its not that high when they look for the header, it could have gone either way.

The goal was Hart fault, first mistake is that he didnt trust the wall and didnt walk the line, second, awful technique why go with both hands? in the same circumstances if he had tried to stop that with his left hand he should have had more reach.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



seabs said:


> *Another England GK cock up at a major tournament :woytf*


relax there's still time


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

JOE HART... WHAT YOU GONNA DO... WHEN JIM LEIGHTON RUNS WILD, ON YOU!!! 

:howler

:balecock MASSIVELY benefiting from Andy3000's work. Was quiet though.

:theroon has struggled big time without as much space. Ramsey and Allen in particular have pressed him hard. Also at fault for the goal, giving away a stupid free kick. 

Sterling has been crap again and missed a sitter. Needs more support from Rose, but I suppose he's focusing on :balecock

Alli has been quiet and :hkane has been better but needs a quick dribbler next to him to play on the shoulder and open up this compact defence. Sturridge please.

Very low quality game. Scrappy like a shit prem relegation battle.

This is so :lolengland though :woytf


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

kimino said:


> What do you guys think of the handball?, its a hard one for me because its not that high when they look for the header, it could have gone either way.


Should be a penalty but would not be a problem if sterling could shoot. Clearly his confendice is shot. Bring him off for vardy or sturrdige. 


Typical england being fucking england


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

#blamepelle :side:


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

HAHA England are out, thats it its over. As a Liverpool fan and knowing how clueless Hodgson is there is no chance in hell he is gonna be able to turn this game around now. The FA are an absolute laughing stock for having faith and trusting him in another tournament after the disastrous attempts at the last 2. The fact he picked the exact same 11 from the Russia game because we played reasonably well sums the man up. How can he not see that this team lacks goals?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Alan Green FEWMIN was the highlight of the half. Maybe the most repulsive man alive.


----------



## Rahil_Ryu (Jun 15, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I like the free kick from Bale, england might be out at the group stage, hahaha. Time for the 2nd half.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

#saveussturrdige

#chatshitgetbanged


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Hopefully this partnership doesn't flop like it did vs Holland... another deep defence :woytf

GO ON LADS :vardy :sturridge :england


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Did the ball came from a Wales player? if so then no offside


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

ONSIDE, WILLIAMS FINAL TOUCH!!!

:vardy :woo :hb


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

well done by the ref/linesman to see that ball was directed back by the Wales player on Vardy's goal.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Damn Davies, that was hard challenge


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I think I need to revise my opinion on :vardy. He's much more than a pace monster. He's scored a few poachers goals vs deep defences for :england now. Happy to admit I haven't given him enough credit in the past.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

This second half showing exactly why England should be a positive attacking team from the start, We have a lot of talent going forward but not much else if only we had a positive minded manager to match the team.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

never doubted England for a second


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

WOY WITH :jetgood SUBS :woytf

TACTICAL GENIUS WOY :jet3

:sturridge :mark:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

THE PASSION IN THAT TEAM CELEBRATION! 

Get in!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Maybe now some people will remember he exists :sturridge


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Damn, I feel bad for Wales. The crying Welshman was hilarious, though :lmao


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Rooney screaming into the camera though :banderas


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



DenAuston said:


> Maybe now some people will remember he exists :sturridge


I said he should have been subbed on tbf 

I also said Kane + Sturridge but we shall ignore that :side:





Wales shat the bed against all that PACE. Pinned the whole team back and the goals were inevitable. 

Vardy was actually very quiet as you would expect vs a deep defence, but who cares, he produced the most important thing :vardy

I'm loving :england in this tournament so far, barring the late Russia goal. Okay our quality has generally been low, but we've had a proper go of it and this seems like a classic England side with PASHUN :loveit

Need to try not to get carried away though because we've played dross so far :woywoah

:balecock having a quiet game and losing after all of those FIGHTING WORDS :lolwales


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Just got home


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey bale CHAT SHIT BANGED!!!

Credit to woy for getting it right for once. Also knew my boy sturrdige would save us!!! Well that was probs the highlight of the tourney lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

:dud DROPPED


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Unorthodox said:


> *HAHA England are out, thats it its over. As a Liverpool fan and knowing how clueless Hodgson is there is no chance in hell he is gonna be able to turn this game around now*. The FA are an absolute laughing stock for having faith and trusting him in another tournament after the disastrous attempts at the last 2. The fact he picked the exact same 11 from the Russia game because we played reasonably well sums the man up. How can he not see that this team lacks goals?


:bosque

:woy :woy :woy

:bow


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

"As a Liverpool fan" should have given us all an indication the opposite would happen, knowing what their credibility is like on WF.


----------



## Was Vader (Jun 16, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Can't log in. Wanted to bask in the glory with my WF bretheren. I shall return in my former glory soon. Love you all. Not you DA though. Tell your ma I still like my eggs runny.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Was Vader said:


> Can't log in. Wanted to bask in the glory with my WF bretheren. I shall return in my former glory soon. Love you all. Not you DA though. Tell your ma I still like my eggs runny.


Vader :mark: :hb

All the passwords have been reset apparently :woytf


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Wales defence was great against England.
Great play from both teams.

Shame about the result.

But the reports and questions if England are going all the way to the final and winning the tourny?

Get the fuck out haha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

Hopefully we play with a bit more positivity & are able to create more going forward :fingerscrossed



Andre said:


> :dud DROPPED


Yep. Hopefully it's the right call.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743461217575002112


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

I have returned. You'll get better messages tomorrow. Enjoy your nights.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

32 goals in the tournament so far, 9 have been later than the 85th minute. So 28% of goals.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*

By god Roy actually made good subs though Vardy should of started to begin with.

I don't know why Sterling keeps getting in the team he was shite all season and was shite against Russia.


All hail the Welsh Pirlo/Xavi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743433958457749504


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

in rain like this, you have to be soooo careful. a slip, a weird bounce, a keeper fumble. Anything can happen in conditions like this.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

:moore :woy :moore

:moore :woy :moore


:lolwales :bosque :lolwales

:lolwales :bosque :lolwales



I only saw the first half, but from the game went as expected, England completely in control, yet undone by another fuck up and Wales winning due to having the best player on the pitch by far and other than that most of the ten worst players. Thankfully we made a GOAT comeback :vardy

Hart should be dropped if he makes another fuck up. I rate him very highly, probably the best keeper in the CL over the last 3 years but he's been WOAT in both games and in Forster we have great back up for him :hartdog

Sterling can fuck right off as well. Another absolutely useless display, how many more times does he need to do nothing but lose the ball before he isn't picked to start? It happened in the warm up games, it happened against Russia, it happened again today. :jetbad

Been pitching STURRIDGE to start ever since before the tournament began, when fit and firing he's one of our most naturally talented players along with Wilshere and Alli (even though our media seems to think it's John Stones). At least Woy got his subs right. :woywoah

Should be starting both Studge and Vards in the next game. :hkane looks like he's had the confidence sucked out of him from so many :jetbad free kicks and corners, and Sterling is just fucking dross.

We should comfortably top the group now that Wales have been put back in their place :england


ards


ards


ards


ards


ards










:lolwales


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Fair play to Woy, he showed some GUTS and was rewarded with some :goool action. I like Sturridge way more than I should considering he plays for the Liverpool. Joey Hart with the :howler only for future Arsenal legend James Vardy to bail him out. 


He has to go with Sturridge for the Slovakia game, surely. If not both Sturridge and Vardy considering Kane's been fairly dugmeat. Sterling might be sacrificed for the DIAMOND.


----------



## Andre can't log in (Jun 16, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I can't log in :woytf

REAL IRELAND :mark:

Just a shame they couldn't play like this in the last game. They're so much better without :dud

Ukraine's finishing was :jetbad

What was all that carry on with the subs about? And there was HAIL. What a game :woytf


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

:vardy :sturridge :woy

:dance :dance :dance

@Andre can't log in - have you followed the steps in the notice at the top of the page?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

FAKE ANDRE into the red :bosque

Props to REAL IRELAND, disappointing from Ukraine they should be doing better with two of the best wingers at the tournament.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

No gomez again

Fuck low, arse picking tramp

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

probably going to jinx it by saying this, but I think there is going to be some goals this game. 4 goals I predict.


----------



## Andre can't log in (Jun 16, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Did they ever work out what all that sub nonsense was about?



Seb said:


> FAKE ANDRE into the red :bosque
> 
> Props to REAL IRELAND, disappointing from Ukraine they should be doing better with two of the best wingers at the tournament.


Look at my rep :bosque
@DenAuston too


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Nice to see Woyal made the common sense subs this time that he should have made against Russia.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Shite first half

Bring gomez and basti on

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Wales were far to negative and ultimately paid the price .It is hard to create openings against teams that sit so deep and put 11 men behind the ball but thankfully we kept at it and got our just rewards :smile2:

Kane and Sterling were absolute gash and hopefully both will be dropped for the Slovakia game. Lallana and Ali were also very poor and offered very little going forward. Rashford did well when he come on .Bags of pace and very direct which is exactly what we needed 

Northern Ireland though :drose Brilliant performance and fully deserved there win

Was looking at the Uefa site after wondering how the 4 best 3rd place teams qualify and found this



> The four best third-placed teams are determined according to the following
> criteria applied, in the order given, to the final tournament group matches:
> a. higher number of points obtained;
> b. superior goal difference;
> ...


With this being a low scoring tournament i think it is more than possible that 2 or more of 3rd place finishers will have the same points,goals difference and goals scored 

Imagine getting eliminated because you have 1 more yellow card than another team. What a load of bollox that is


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hate Germany. Looks like they are even more committed on killing the joy of the game than Spain.

Pass pass pass pass walk walk walk walk...then try to walk the ball in the goal. Give me heart any day of the week over that trash


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I'm sorry guys. I will take the blame for this game being a 0-0 draw. I shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Boateng played a hell of a game, didn't he ?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

WF Euro 2016 op has account problems and the next game is the first without goals. Coincidence? I THINK NOT.



Andre can't log in said:


> I can't log in :woytf
> 
> REAL IRELAND :mark:
> 
> ...


STUPID CUNT

Negged enaldo2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

the tournament as a whole has been fairly underwhelming so far, England/Wales game was decent enough in the second half. shame I missed the second half of Northern Ireland/Ukraine, great result for NI

lel Germany


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

tomorrow I got Italy over Sweden, Czech and Croatia to draw, and Spain over Turkey.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

There's nothing better than your boss letting you all finish at 1:50pm to go and watch the football over the road at the Pub, where 99% of you are England supporters and the one person you work with is 100% Welsh. It made the match even more fun to watch just by the banter between us all. I actually enjoyed watching the game, England did well first half but couldn't get that crucial goal; Sterling was woeful once again and needs to be dropped now as you can tell his confidence is completely gone, Kane I thought was poor again and Hart had a brainfart by letting that Bale freekick go in.

Second half was much better though, the chances we created were better and thankfully Woy got it right with the substitutions by bringing Kane and Sterling off and bringing Vardy and Sturridge on. England started to move the ball a lot quicker second half and the Welsh side was pressed back in their own half for a large majority of the second half, they just couldn't do anything especially when England started to press. I was also pleased to see Rashford given a chance, he looked sharp when he came on and created a couple of good chances from the left, I would seriously consider starting him against Slovakia and using him either on the left or right wing with Sturridge up top.

Anyway, match over, 2 England goals to secure victory and a very sad Welshman sitting beside us as we finished our drinks and began to leave. Nothing gets better than that!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742499358600466436
:done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Great win for Northern Ireland :yay O'Neill changed things up & they fought hard for that win. Good to see the players playing with passion.

Wonder if :grigg will get a game.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

How I managed to get my log in details back yesterday astounds me considering the state I was in. Also worries me that this website crosses my mind when I'm out getting drunk but I suppose WF is my life now. I woke up in the lobby of my building as I was unable to remember what apartment number I lived in, and the security guard couldn't wake me up. A warning and a massive hangover later here I am!

Can surprisingly remember most of the game, can't remember the other two games from yesterday mind you. Nice to see N. Ireland win, cracking result.

Hart had a nightmare with the Bale goal, the ball dipped but if you're getting two hands to it you've got to be keeping it out. Also, I know Bale is a special player but there's just no need for a wall from that far out. Just stand in the middle of your fucking net. Wales were inept in attack, we dealt easily with pretty much everything they did when they could be arsed leaving their own half. Although one issue is this fucking wank defending where we try shielding the ball out of play but are either too weak or too fucking thick to do so and end up getting the ball taken off us. Smalling and Cahill the main culprits.

Thought Bale was average, although expectations for him are greater than the others. Everything seemed to go through Ramsey, which has its positives and negatives. He still looks like a lesbian hipster. Wales defended well for the most part, which isn't really that difficult where there's a minimum of 9 people doing it at all times. 

Thought Walker was fantastic, he's had a great tournament so far, and has constantly looked a threat down the wing. Rooney had another great game too, he's excelling in the role he's taken on now. Sterling was abysmal again, as was Kane - although both are young players so criticism can be harsh at times. Sterling still runs like an absolute ****** though. Velma.

Sturridge and Vardy completely changed the game, Wales shit themselves when faced with pace and it's nice for Woy to actually make a brave couple of decisions.

I've unfortunately made a bet if England win the Euro's to get the starting 11 tattooed on my arse. Don't make any decisions when you're drunk, kids, they're always fucking stupid.


----------



## Irish Plane (Jun 17, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

This is fucking BULLSHIT.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Hang in there brother, you'll find your way back.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

*Repped you a new password Jet.

:jetgood admin skills.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

*First bad game last night in Germany/Poland and boy was it BAD.

Fair play to Hodgson yesterday for getting it right for once. I don't think he changed much tactically but we came out for the second half looking extra motivated and the subs added to it. Ballsy subs to make at HT but subs that needed to be made. Should be criticised for starting Sterling again but at least he corrected his mistake. Extra ballsy taking Kane off but he'd been poor for 1.5 games so it was the right move. Thought Vardy didn't do much but he got the goal so you can't fault him too much, even if he did get a massive slice of luck with the ball coming off Williams with him being horribly positioned miles offside. Sturridge touched the ball twice in the area and we got 2 goals from it. He was dropping deep on the right outside the box way too often for me. He needs to be in the box and nowhere else. Anytime he gets the ball there good things happen. Should be starting next game for sure. Probably for Kane if Roy insists on 4-3-3 again because it's really either or sadly. Should be 4-4-2 with them both up front but ok. Vardy can do a job coming in from the left for Sterling. Thought everyone bar Hart played well. Cahill caused some unnecessary danger a few times but got bailed out. Walker has indeed had 2 good games but also 2 games in which he hasn't really been tested defensively. Thought Bale was much easier to deal with than I would have thought. Wales scoring first helped that though because they never really looked to be going for a 2nd, which tbf was the right tactic to sit back deep and defend the lead and very nearly worked very well. This position is helping cover a lot of Rooney's faults because he gets to play at a slower pace and just keep the ball moving without having to make the harder plays more often. It's still a job that both Wilshere and Barkley could be doing just as well and probably better than him though but credit where it's due he's done well. Not the hardest 2 games to judge players on besides the front 3 because we haven't been tested at all defensively and not pressed super hard in midfield. 

Also, for the stick the new format gets I think it's great that we're going into the final game and regardless of prior results every team will have a chance of getting through with 3 points in the last game which means every team has something to fight for and more importantly attack for. No DUDs like Albania being 0/2 and out already. Plus I'm not against a team like Northern Ireland and their GOAT time wasting skills getting to play a knockout round game at a major tournament. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Vader said:


> How I managed to get my log in details back yesterday astounds me considering the state I was in. Also worries me that this website crosses my mind when I'm out getting drunk but I suppose WF is my life now. I woke up in the lobby of my building as I was unable to remember what apartment number I lived in, and the security guard couldn't wake me up. A warning and a massive hangover later here I am!
> 
> Can surprisingly remember most of the game, can't remember the other two games from yesterday mind you. Nice to see N. Ireland win, cracking result.
> 
> ...


I was almost through 3/4 of a big bottle of jack when it happened to me. It was confusing enough having to negotiate two accounts in order to tell the admins to fix this account (even when I could log back in, I was barred from posting, PM'S, etc), but being slightly pissed while doing it was a mind fuck :woytf

... and I wouldn't feel too ashamed about WF being your 'life', as I was top chat box poster at one point this week. Shameful :mjeng Dont regret taking half day holidays off this week to watch the football though, especially yesterday. :jetgood decision making, unlike @Seb and @Joel :evil

You're correct about Hart not really needing a wall (well he shouldn't have, but it turns out he probably needed it judging his poor agility during the set piece), but even so, his positioning and foot work were dreadful. He should have been a couple of feet further to his left and he kind of just slowly collapsed for the save attempt, rather than fully extending with a proper athletic dive. Regardless of all that, he got full palms on the shot and it wasn't close to the corner. Dreadful keeping all around. 

Hart has never been particularly good in a tournament for England tbf. He made a near post mistake vs France, was dodgy on crosses vs Italy and didn't save a penalty in the shoot out (okay that's harsh), went all over the place again vs Italy at the WC and one of the defenders bailed him out, went down quicker than a Geordie lass for one of the goals vs Uruguay, was all over the place vs Russia and had a howler yesterday, along with a dropped cross. 

Sometimes I wonder if he gets too pumped up for the games, almost as if it affects his decision making and composure, because being that full of adrenaline can make you very rash. He was rocking back and forth in the tunnel yesterday, f'ing and blinding. He did the same vs Italy two years ago. I mean it has to be something, because he's clearly better than he has shown in these tournaments.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Irish Plane :banderas :jetgood

Negged, of course.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

That felt like watching a live 90's Football Italia match on channel 4. Aka I was close to falling asleep on my sofa. Hopefully this game produces a flurry of late goals, just as those games often did.

Reminded me of this though:






:trips9

:cockhead4 has this Italian side ridiculously well drilled defensively. That was like watching a Pulis side on steroids, with the creative and counter attacking side being on heroin. Sweden's approach play and crosses have been awfully predictable and easy enough to defend though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

The commentator forget to mention Giovinco when he listed the Italians not on the team


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Late goal just as I thought there might be. That was 100% James Richardson spilling his cappuccino. You can decide whether that's a euphemism or not.

That was possibly the only true piece of quality (from Eder) in an utterly dire game, although the defending wasn't the best. The apathetic dive at the end of the game summed the match up fairly well.

Got to give it up to :cockhead4 though, 6 points so far with a limited Italian side.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Perfect result for us :WOO

Thank you, Italy

Shite game though. I have no interest in watching Italy boring their way to a final. Everyone can put their "defending is an art" talk in the bin. 

This is the EUROS, we want GOLS


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

As long as we win, I'm happy. That said, I hope we wake up, because that was a shitty match, against a shitty opponent too. I can't imagine how they think to win against teams like Spain, Germany or even France.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Sweden with 0 shots on target in 2 games, despite having more possession in both matches.

Please go home enaldo2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

*2 horrible games in a row now. :ugh

I think I really underplayed Italy's chances here, forgetting that they had that Juve back 4. A consistent back line that good is a massive plus at club level but extra so at international level. Candreva has looked great too. Still not much going forward though but a team that is tough to score against has a great chance of going far in knockout tournaments because you don't have to win games. Still don't really give them a chance of winning the whole thing but I could see them upsetting one of the big 3 teams and making an appearance in the Semi's. *


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Sweden with 0 shots on target in 2 games, despite having more possession in both matches.
> 
> Please go home enaldo2


And yet they have a goal :lmao, just imagine if the :jet6 Belgium, goes out of the EURO without scoring. Hoping to hear a "0 goals for the boys in green!" chant :lmao

I know it wont happen, but i dont know why i just want Belgium to flop so badly


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> And yet they have a goal :lmao, just imagine if the :jet6 Belgium, goes out of the EURO without scoring. Hoping to hear a "0 goals for the boys in green!" chant :lmao
> 
> I know it wont happen, but i dont know why i just want Belgium to flop so badly


If Belgium go out in the group stage, Wilmots will have 'worst managerial tactician' secured very early. It's a poor group.

Courtois has also criticised Wilmot's tactics and told him how the team should be set up. What an impressively authoritarian coach he must be.

:bosque :lolbelgium


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I put a tenner on Italy to win the tournament at 14/1. If they had a TOP, TOP QUALITY striker (don't hit me with Giovinco, plz) they'd be in with an even better shout. #analysis

Dire game. Sweden have arguably been the biggest pile of muck in the competition so far. At least Russia have scored a couple and Ukraine have forced a few decent saves. Albania are unlucky to be sitting at zero points and Hysaj has been better than every Sweden player put together. Sweden have been dugmeat and so have all of their players, basically.

EDIT: Belgium were rotten as fuck as well. Forgot about that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

*Belgium will go through. 3 points will probably do it and no way they don't beat one of Ireland/Sweden. Although they may need a 2 goal win after the Italy defeat. They'll get at least 4 and finish 2nd comfortably though. I mean they were crap vs Italy but they still created chances and arguably should have come away with something if it wasn't for Lukaku and Origi playing donkey.

I'm GREATLY looking forward to Albania getting knocked out because they score a last minute winner, guy gets booked for taking his shirt off to reveal his 4/10 hairy physique and they lose out to Slovakia on Fair Play rating. *


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Good News or Bad News?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743830267530461184


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

:cockhead4 *Round of 16! SI SI SI* :vaffanculo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743818309192269825
*SEMPRE FORZA ITALIA FINO ALLE FINE* :lolitaly


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Go Croatia! Totally dominating the game in every aspect in the first half. Easy 3 points here.

This is really low-scoring cup so far. I hope we see more goals in the future.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Croatian fans should be ASHAMED for not singing "he's got an IGLOOOOOO, on his head" to the tune of the Jason Lee Nottingham Forest era Fantasy Football pineapple inspired song, for Corluka. Total disrespect for a TRUE WARRIOR.

This is a very good Croatian team. Their midfield is up there with most in the tournament.

Everyone should stick a couple of quid on Perisic to score or assist, every time Croatia play in a tournament. He always produces at some point.

What happened to the Czechs though. That 2004 side is not being lived up to at all :mj2


----------



## Clungeman (Jun 16, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I enjoy watching Croatia, they're like a slightly more direct version of Spain and / or Germany.

I have a sneaking feeling that this generation of Belgium is going to end up like the bad old Spain, always predicted to do well at tournaments because of the talent pool they have, and then making an utter bollocks of things and bottling it when it actually comes to the crunch.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> Croatian fans should be ASHAMED for not singing "he's got an IGLOOOOOO, on his head" to the tune of the Jason Lee Nottingham Forest era Fantasy Football pineapple inspired song, for Corluka. Total disrespect for a TRUE WARRIOR.
> 
> This is a very good Croatian team. Their midfield is up there with most in the tournament.
> 
> ...


Yes the midfield is specially amazing. Still dont know why they looked so weak against Mexico in 2014 WC. That Rakitic finish :banderas

Edit: We have a game now!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

And we got ourselves a tied game


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

:jetgood Call for Clattenburg, Croatian fans screwing up their own team enaldo2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Mong Croatian fans getting what they deserve there. Equaliser in stoppage time that they caused :clap

At first I was thinking "oh no IGLOO will melt" with all the flares, but then I remembered he had a swimmers hat for the occassion.

But then the explosion (flare?) went off under that steward and it stopped being even slightly amusing. The fighting between the Croatian fans was even more embarrassing. This tournament is damaging a lot of the credibility football has rebuilt over the past 20 years.

Subasic's effort to save the first was lazy but he probably wouldn't have saved it any way. The hand ball by Vida was as dense as the Croatian fans, but it has to be said that the Croatian players seemed pretty shook after all the fan nonsense.

Really sad scenes.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Fuck those fucking stupid piece of shit scum Croatia 'fans'. Fucking pieces of shit, I hope those who did that go to jail. My heart stopped for a moment when the thing exploded and one of the staff people went down, but thankfully he got up and I hope he's okay. If it wasn't for those retards, Croatia may have won the game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

This tournament is a farce


----------



## Clungeman (Jun 16, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



DenAuston said:


> This tournament is a farce


In what way?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Croatian fans definitely :anark


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

*Horrible scenes at the end from the Croatian fans. Legit scary when the flare exploded under the steward. Suspended DQ most likely, can't not really after handing Russia one. Shame that these mongs will be the headline of what has been a good tournament so far pretty much regardless of whatever great action is still to come. 2018 in Russia is gonna even worse now that all this hooliganism has been promoted and brought to the forefront of everyone's attention here. More Russian violence may not be the worst thing if it prompts FIFA to give the WC to someone else (England are READY AND ABLE FIFA :HBK) but we all know FIFA won't do that unless it becomes an impossible decision not to make for them.

Croatia also just tossed away their chance of finishing top in this group which was well and truly on at 2-0. Now rather than a 3rd place team they'll probably draw Italy in the next round. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

If Russian fans carry on with the bullshit it will be a true test of whether the new FIFA actually have a set between them, or if they're just another bunch of money orientated gimps. The WC shouldn't have been given to Russia anyway (plus it's not the easiest place to travel from city to city, unlike say... ENGLAND), but this tournament has given us all a glimpse of the carnage that could happen in 2018.

The French shouldn't be given another tournament for a long time after their WOAT policing and stewarding. Two tournaments in less than 20 years :woytf


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

:MAD:fuckthis

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!?

HOW FUCKED UP ARE YOU TO THROW A FLARES/CRACKERS AT STEWARDS AND YOUR OWN TEAM?

Oh, I hope they hot them good. First by our other fans and than the police.
Fuck them, thats why I dont go to our games. Those fuck faces are always there. 


The game:
Missed opportunity. Modric is just too valuable. We lost control of the game after his sub. I hope its nothing serious. Shit, I dont know what else tosay, Im soo disappointed.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

NOLITO GOING FROM :jetbad TO :jetgood FASTER THAN AN IRISH JET. Or plane :evil

So glad I wasn't one of the people on here who suggested dropping him or Morata :woywoah


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

through 20 matches, 39 goals have been scored. 14 of those have come after the 80th minute.

Hope Spain pours it on. About time we have a good shit kicking in this tournament.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Andre said:


> If Belgium go out in the group stage, Wilmots will have 'worst managerial tactician' secured very early. It's a poor group.
> 
> *Courtois* has also criticised Wilmot's tactics and told him how the team should be set up. What an impressively authoritarian coach he must be.
> 
> :bosque :lolbelgium


That lad talks too much. He may be right and I think Wilmots is trash, but he has too big of an opnion of himself. Wilmots should drop him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Joel said:


> That lad talks too much. He may be right and I think Wilmots is trash, but he has too big of an opnion of himself. Wilmots should drop him.


Like I was alluding to, Wilmots seems a bit of a coward who takes shit from players. A proper manager wouldn't stand for that nonsense.

The alternative IS Mignolet though :lolbelgium


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

About time someone got a good fisting.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Yeah Courtois should be dropped for the comments (even if they are true) though I can understand why Wilmots doesn't want to as Mignolet is the backup keeper.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I could watch Iniesta play for 60 hours straight and I'd have fun.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY &quot;BALLSY MASTERMIND&quot; HODGSON*

Courtois is such a cunt

Hope he gets dropped and one of his teammates shags his missus

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Belgium to beat Ireland, Hungary over Iceland, and Portugal over Austria tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Stephen fucking Ward.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Hoping Belgium turn up today and give these Irish a good hammering


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

The Irish don't need help getting hammered. :wes


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

:wes


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Really poor game so far, KDB the only player showing high quality. Belgium should be embarrassed for failing to score vs that Irish back four yet(Coleman aside maybe).

:wes has done okay, winning the ball a few times, cleared a chance off the line, passed well in possession play and created a chance for Clark, but he really should have released the ball quicker on one occassion when a chance could have been created for Long (???). Hendrick also did something similar, was too ponderous in possession.

McCarthy is dross and Belgian attacks keep leaking through his area of the pitch, just like with Everton. The invisible man.

The long ball shit to Long is retarded when Belgium are loaded with CB's. Long's hold up play has generally been dreadful even when the service has been okay (the one pass to Wes being the exception) Obviously Ireland don't have the best passers in defence, but doing it under no pressure is ridiculous..


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Belgium is way better so far. I hope they don't end up like Croatia yesterday.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

this game is wide open right now. Definitely think there is going to be more goals in this one.

Course, I also said there was going to be goals in Germany/Poland......


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

James McCarthy rightly subbed off, he was an utter embarrassment. Partly at fault for both goals and anonymous during the game. 

:fightmem8 should sort him out.

Randolph with a :howler

I feel sorry for :wes having to play with some of these dunces, he's had a decent game again.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

McCarthy isn't even a Championship calibre player

Binning him would have probably saved Martinez' job


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

CIARAN FUCKING CLARK :lmao

That was proper Villa defending :woytf


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

gorgeous counter attack from Belgium.

Literally goal line to goal line. Great touch from Hazard along the touch line.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Rep of Ireland :duck

unkout


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Btw I'm taking CREDIT (unlike LVG with Martial, NO CREDIT) for Belgium finding joy from counter attacking in this game. Courtois CLEARLY read my TACTICAL posts after their loss to Italy and sorted Wilmots out. HELLO THIBAUT.

:lolireland though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Don't worry Rep Ireland if Belgium make it far enough Norn Iron will avenge you.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Belgium played very well today. The had real intensity. Players like De Bruyne,Lukaku and Hazard who have been criticized a lot,stepped up. And once Belgium got into it,they had too much quality for Ireland. Still Ireland can at least compete for those third place spots.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Howard Webb says the kick on Long from Toby SHOULD HAVE BEEN a penalty. Can't say I disagree tbh :shrug Ireland should have also had a free kick in the edge of the area after Hendrick's shot was hand balled after Wes slipped him in.


I'm HYPED for what is hopefully a SCATHING post from @Irish Jet regarding the ref (bad calls all game), McCarthy and Clark :mark: :jet3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Even if it wasn't a penalty, it should have been stopped for a head injury.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

not expecting it to happen, but would love for Iceland to get a result here against Iceland.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> not expecting it to happen, but would love for Iceland to get a result here against Iceland.


I agree. Don't see iceland getting a result versus iceland. 

Being serious cheering on hungary due to amount of work colleagues from there


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Kiraly with the ultimate :howler half :woytf

Put some shorts on enaldo2

Clean sheet now please Iceland :woo


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Carrasco on the wing and De Bruyne on the mid, I called it, it wasn't necessary to be a genius either way.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Happy for hungary as that probs means a place in last 16. Feels like iceland will probs make it through and beat austria


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Who're we having as the stand out players so far? Payet and Iniesta are the main ones imo. Who else are we saying?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Payet, Iniesta, Walker, Pique, Busquets and Rakitic have all had two 8/10 or better games so far, IMO.

Probably forgetting a couple of others.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I'm a fan of Perisic too. Rakitic has been better but Perisic seems to have been doing well in tournaments forever.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Payet, Rakitic, Iniesta for me. Kyle Walker seems to have stopped being a potato and learned 2 football since Poc took over at Spurs


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Vader said:


> I'm a fan of Perisic too. Rakitic has been better but Perisic seems to have been doing well in tournaments forever.


Oh shit yeah, poor of me to leave out the TOURNAMENT LEGEND.

I thought about Modric too but then remembered he struggled a bit in the first game, despite the lovely :goool

Any other shouts? I thought about Hoolahan but honestly he's been 8/10 and 7/10 so far. Might make the bench though.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Italy wins. Or Germany. Or Spain. Or Croatia. Or Belgium.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

*Payet
Kante
Iniesta
Candreva

All POTT front runners so far. 

Potato of the Tournament front runners are Evra, Clark, Sterling and Cana. 

Oh and Ronaldo at this rate. 
*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Candreva is a great shout actually.

Kante should have been obvious.

McCarthy another to put in the bin.




Not sure how Nani failed to score that half. Ronaldo has been utterly pump so far, AGAIN enaldo

Pretty fun game despite the score line.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

*Ronaldo with 2 straight :jetbad games now.

Horrible game to watch having Portugal + Ronaldo to :goool :howler :mj2.

Portugal being terrible shouldn't shock anyone. Been that way for years now. Whole squad of at best average players bar enaldo. So hard to carry an entire team on your back to any sort of success too regardless of who you are. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Today wasn't quite as enjoyable as :moore the other day when England put Wales TO THE SWORD :whiteknight, but it wasn't too far off.

First we get FAKE IRELAND getting THRASHED by Belgium :lolireland, McCarthy with another :jetbad performance and overtaking Sterling as WOAT of the tournament up to this point. I'm still waiting on Irish Jet's POST MATCH REACTION :jet3

But then he gets surpassed as tournament WOAT by enaldo2, who after missing chance after chance and costing his team against Iceland, missed even more chances tonight (20 across both games), and a penalty. I didn't quite WANK MYSELF TO DEATH like Vader did after the missed penalty but I did laugh pretty hard like everyone else :lolportugal


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Ronaldo with two :jetbad performances so far.

The penalty miss :banderas

The disallowed goal :lmao :troll enaldo

I wonder whether he will blame the opposition again :brodgers

20 shots 4 on target 0 goals for him so far :sodone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Did Bonucci have much to do vs the Swedes? Because he didn't let anything past him vs the Belgians and put in a beautiful assist.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Joel said:


> Did Bonucci have much to do vs the Swedes? Because he didn't let anything past him vs the Belgians and put in a beautiful assist.


He cut out a few basic crosses, but honestly Sweden were dog shit and it was an easy game to defend in playing as part of a compact defence. Their approach play was slow, turgid and predictable.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

At least Ronaldo can indulge in his fave snack food once he sends his side home.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Ronaldo :jetbad

Defiantly getting taken of my fantasy football team.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ronaldo :jetbad
> 
> Defiantly getting taken of my fantasy football team.


My FF strike force is :dud :hkane enaldo

:mjeng


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Really tough game for Ronaldo today, just absolutely no luck. I don't think I've ever seen a goal scorer have such bad luck, not even Pauleta had this poor of luck. I think Ronaldo needs to mix things up on set pieces, stay outside the box and instead of trying to take a long shot, try crossing it in, throw the opposing team off guard. Portugal dominated another game but simply couldn't put the ball int eh back of the net. Portugal just don't have a goal scoring threat outside of Ronaldo, great play makers and guys who can pass and move the ball around but simply can't put the ball in the back of the net. Such a shame too because Portugal hasn't played bad by any means, they simply just cannot score. I do think they'll beat Hungary though, well I said that about Austria but Portugal are on the verge of breaking through and beating someone 3-0, you'd have to think with their backs against the wall it'd be the game against Hungary. We shall see


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744268507379077121
What I would pay to see the live footage of the person who made this top bet watching that last game :lmao

enaldo :frustrate :lolportugal


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Stinger Fan said:


> Really tough game for Ronaldo today, just absolutely no luck. I don't think I've ever seen a goal scorer have such bad luck, not even Pauleta had this poor of luck. I think Ronaldo needs to mix things up on set pieces, stay outside the box and instead of trying to take a long shot, try crossing it in, throw the opposing team off guard. Portugal dominated another game but simply couldn't put the ball int eh back of the net. Portugal just don't have a goal scoring threat outside of Ronaldo, great play makers and guys who can pass and move the ball around but simply can't put the ball in the back of the net. Such a shame too because Portugal hasn't played bad by any means, they simply just cannot score. I do think they'll beat Hungary though, well I said that about Austria but Portugal are on the verge of breaking through and beating someone 3-0, you'd have to think with their backs against the wall it'd be the game against Hungary. We shall see


He has had 20 shots, 4 of which have been on target, without scoring a goal. He's missed a penalty and been the worst player on the pitch in both games he's played in. He's a genuine contender for worst tournament player thus far. Fuck, going off his overall record he might be one of the worst tournament players in history.

They don't have a threat outside of Ronaldo?

Goals scored by Portugal - 1
Goals scored by Ronaldo - 0
Goals scored by Nani -1

The team is built around Ronaldo and when he has a bad game - he's had two now - Portugal stink the place up. If it weren't for Sweden, Portugal would be the biggest pile of shit in this Euros. You've a psychotic retard paired up with a former teammate of Eusebio in central defence, as much creativity in midfield as a blind, limbless art class and an over reliance on a proven tournament flop.

Group stage exit? Check.
Ronaldo flop? Check.
Incoming erection? Check.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Vader said:


> He has had 20 shots, 4 of which have been on target, without scoring a goal. He's missed a penalty and been the worst player on the pitch in both games he's played in. He's a genuine contender for worst tournament player thus far. Fuck, going off his overall record he might be one of the worst tournament players in history.
> 
> They don't have a threat outside of Ronaldo?
> 
> ...


No, you'd just be incorrect if you claim he's the worst in history . 2012 he scored 2 vs Netherlands in a 2-1 win. He also scored in the quarters against the Czech Republic in a 1-0 win. 2008 scored the game winner vs Czechs which sent Portugal through to the quarters. Then there's the 4 goals against Sweden in the playoff to get Portugal into the 2014 world cup. He can show up for his country . Nani is not a constant goal threat , there's a reason why he's allowed so many free headers and a lot of space, because he simply isn't a goal scoring threat. Showing that he scored 1 goal, great but why don't you mention that it was Ronaldo pulling 2 defenders towards him that allowed Nani the space for the goal?

I've watched Ronaldo play since he was 16 for Sporting, I've watched this national team since the days of Antonio Oliveira as the coach, if you think this team is built entirely around Ronaldo, then you clearly missed the days of Quieroz and Paulo Bento who played the entire ball to Ronaldo for 90 minutes. Fernando Santos shook up the team an incredible amount since taking over from the 1-0 loss to Albania. Called up younger players who never would have gotten a chance under Paulo Bento and they did one hell of a job to come back and win 7 straight games. Portugal has a very strong midfield , one of our strongest in a while and Carvalho has been one of Portugal's better players this tournament, age be damned. 

You live for Ronaldo's failures, thats fine but Portugal aren't leaving just yet


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The problem with Portugal is they think they should win on ability alone and play with very little heart. Love to see Hungary shame them right out of the tournament.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I'm a United fan, Ronaldo is a hero. I was obviously exaggerating with the WOAT comments but he's been utter dogshit this tournament thus far. 

Here are a list of people who Ronaldo has let down so far;

Navigators, explorers and pioneers
15th century
Vasco da Gama, discoverer of the sea route to India
Pedro Álvares Cabral, discoverer of Brazil
João Vaz Corte-Real, discoverer of Newfoundland.
Afonso de Albuquerque, naval admiral and viceroy of India.
Fernão Mendes Pinto, writer and one of the first to travel to Japan

Afonso Gonçalves Baldaia, explorer of the African coast
Álvaro Caminha, explorer of the Atlantic islands
Álvaro Martins, explorer of the African coast
Alvise Cadamosto, explorer of the Atlantic islands and of the African coast
André Gonçalves, explorer of the sea route to Brazil
Antão Gonçalves, explorer of the African coast
Álvaro Fernandes, explorer of the African coast
Bartolomeu Dias, explorer of the African coast
Bartolomeu Perestrelo, explorer of the Atlantic islands
Dinis Dias, explorer of the African coast
Diogo Cão, explorer of the African coast
Diogo de Azambuja, explorer of the African coast
Diogo de Teive, explorer of the Atlantic islands
Diogo Dias, explorer of the Atlantic islands, of the African coast and the Indian Ocean, discovered Madagascar
Diogo Silves, explorer of the Atlantic islands
Duarte Pacheco Pereira, explorer of the Atlantic
Fernão do Pó, explorer of the African coast
Gil Eanes, explorer of the African coast
Gonçalo Velho, explorer of the Atlantic islands
João de Santarém, explorer of the Atlantic islands
João Gonçalves Zarco, explorer of the Atlantic islands
João Grego, explorer of the African coast
João Infante, explorer of the African coast
João Vaz Corte-Real, explorer of North America
Lopes Gonçalves, explorer of the Atlantic
Luís Pires, explorer of the sea route to Brazil
Nicolau Coelho, explorer of the sea route to Brazil
Nuno Tristão, explorer of the African coast
Paulo da Gama, explorer of the sea route to India
Pedro Álvares Cabral, discoverer of Brazil in 1500
Pedro Escobar, explorer of the Atlantic islands
Pêro de Alenquer, explorer of the African coast
Pêro de Sintra, explorer of the African coast
Pêro Dias, explorer of the African coast
Pêro Vaz de Caminha, explorer of the sea route to Brazil
Tristão Vaz Teixeira, explorer of the Atlantic islands
Vasco da Gama, led the discovery of the sea route to India in 1498
Christopher Columbus, identity disputed, led Spain to the Caribbean islands (Bahamas) in 1492

15th/16th century

Afonso de Paiva, diplomat and explorer in Ethiopia
Fernão de Noronha, explorer of the Atlantic
Gaspar de Lemos, explorer of the Atlantic and of the sea route to Brazil
Gonçalo Coelho, explorer of the South American coast
João Fernandes Lavrador, explorer of North America
Pêro da Covilhã, diplomat and explorer in Ethiopia and India
Pêro de Barcelos, explorer of North America

16th century

Afonso de Albuquerque, naval admiral and viceroy of India
António de Abreu, explorer of Indonesia
Bento de Góis, explorer
Cristóvão Jacques, explorer of the Brazilian coast
Cristóvão de Mendonça, some have claimed he discovered Australia; this is disputed
Diogo Lopes de Sequeira, explorer of the Indian Ocean
Diogo Rodrigues, explorer of the Indian Ocean
Duarte Fernandes, diplomat in Thailand
Estevão da Gama, explorer of the Indian Ocean
Fernão Lopez, soldier in India and first resident of the island of Saint Helena
Fernão Mendes Pinto, among the first to reach Japan
Fernão Pires de Andrade, merchant in China
Francisco Álvares, missionary and explorer in Ethiopia
Francisco de Almeida, explorer and viceroy of India
Gaspar Corte-Real, explorer of North America
Gomes de Sequeira, some claim he discovered Australia; this is disputed
João da Nova, explorer of the Atlantic and of the Indian Ocean
Jorge Álvares, the first to reach China
João Rodrigues Cabrilho, discoverer of California
Lourenço Marques, trader and explorer in East Africa
Martim Afonso de Sousa, explorer and soldier in India
Miguel Corte-Real, explorer of North America
Paulo Dias de Novais, colonizer of Africa
Pedro Mascarenhas, explorer of the Indian Ocean
Tristão da Cunha, naval general and discoverer
Ferdinand Magellan, led the first successful attempt to circumnavigate the Earth (1519–1522); explorer of the Pacific Ocean

17th century

Estêvão Cacella, missionary and explorer of Tibet, first European in Bhutan
Baltasar Fernandes, explorer of Brazil's interior
David Melgueiro, explorer of the Arctic
Jerónimo Lobo, missionary and explorer of Ethiopia
Luís Vaz de Torres, 16th-century/17th-century explorer of south-west Pacific
Pedro Fernandes de Queirós, 16th-century/17th-century explorer of south-west Pacific, some claim he discovered Australia
Pedro Teixeira, explorer of the Amazon River
António Raposo Tavares, bandeirante

18th century

Alexandre Rodrigues Ferreira, explorer of Brazil's interior
Francisco de Lacerda, explorer of Africa

19th century

Alexandre de Serpa Pinto, explorer of Africa
António da Silva Porto, explorer of Africa
Hermenegildo Capelo, explorer of Africa
Roberto Ivens, explorer of Africa

20th century

Gago Coutinho and Sacadura Cabral, first to cross the South Atlantic Ocean by air

Saints
Saint Anthony of Lisbon (or Padua)

Amador of Portugal (Early Christianity)[1]
Anthony of Lisbon (1195–1231)
Basileus (1st century)[2]
Beatriz da Silva Menezes (1424–1490)[3]
Elizabeth of Portugal (1271–1336)
Felix the Hermit (9th century)
Fructuosus of Braga (7th century)
Irene of Tomar (7th century)
João Baptista Machado (16th/17th century)[4]
John de Brito (1647–1693)
John of God (1495–1550)
Julia (3rd century)[5]
Mancius (Early Christianity)[6]
Martin of Braga (520–580)
Maxima (3rd century)[7]
Nuno Álvares Pereira (1360–1431)
Peter of Rates (1st century)
Quiteria (5th century)
Rita Amada de Jesus (1848–1913)[8]
Rudesind (10th century)[9]
Saint Ovidius (1st and 2nd centuries)
Theotonius (1088–1166)
Verissimus (3rd century)[10]
Victor (3rd century)[11]
Wilgefortis (folk saint)[12]

Blessed

Alexandrina of Balasar (1904–1955)
Amadeus of Portugal (1420–1482)
Bartolomeu dos Mártires (1514–1590)
Ferdinand the Holy Prince (1402–1443)
Francisco Marto (1908–1919)
Inácio de Azevedo (1528–1570)
Jacinta Marto (1910–1920)
Joan, Princess of Portugal (1452–1490)
Mafalda of Portugal (1190–1256)
Sancha of Portugal (1180–1229)
Teresa of Portugal (1181–1250)[13]

Religious

António de Andrade (1580–1634), missionary, explorer of Tibet
António Vieira (1608–1697), writer, diplomat and preacher
João Ferreira Annes de Almeida (1628–1691), missionary
Lúcia de Jesus dos Santos (1907-2005), visionary, involved in the 1917 Fátima events
Paulus Orosius (385–420), historian, theologian and disciple of St. Augustine

Popes
Pope John XXI

John XXI, 13th-century pope

Philosophers

Agostinho da Silva (1906–1996)
António Castanheira Neves (born 1929)
António Sérgio (1883–1969)
Damião de Góis (1502–1574)
Eduardo Lourenço (born 1923)
José Gil (born 1939)

Musicians

Adriano Correia de Oliveira (1942–1982), singer
Alfredo Keil (1850–1907), composer of the Portuguese anthem
Ana Free, singer
Ana Moura (born 1979), singer, fadista
António d'Andrade (born 1854), international opera tenor
António Zambujo (born 1975), singer, fadista
Alfredo Marceneiro (1891–1982), fado singer
Amália Rodrigues (1920–1999), the most famous fado singer
António Fragoso (1897–1918), piano composer
António Pinho Vargas (born 1951), classical, jazz and piano composer
António Variações (1944–1984), singer and songwriter
Camané (born 1967), singer, fadista
Carlos do Carmo (born 1939), singer, fadista
Carlos Paredes (1925–2004), Portuguese guitar player
Carlos Seixas (1704–1742), composer
Cristina Branco (born 1972), fado singer
Danny Fernandes, singer
David Fonseca (born 1973), singer
DJ Vibe
Duarte Lobo (1565–1646), composer
Dulce Pontes (born 1969), singer
Fernando Lopes Graça (1906–1995), composer
Fernando Ribeiro (born 1974), Moonspell vocals
Francisco d'Andrade (born 1856), international opera baritone
Guilhermina Suggia (1885–1950), cellist
Isabel Soveral (born 1961), composer
Jay Kay (born 1969), singer; Portuguese father
João Domingos Bomtempo (1775–1842), composer
Joaquim José Antunes (1725–1790), harpsichord maker
Jorge Palma (born 1950), singer, pianist and songwriter
José Afonso (1929–1987), aka Zeca Afonso, composer, player
Luciana Abreu (born 1985), singer, composer, actress, TV host
Lúcia Moniz (born 1976), singer, actress
Luís de Freitas Branco (1890–1955), composer
Luísa Todi (1753–1833), lyrical singer
Mafalda Arnauth (born 1974), fado singer
Malvina Garrigues (born 1825), opera soprano
Manuela Azevedo, singer
Maria João Pires (born 1944), piano player
Maria João (born 1956), jazz singer
Mário Laginha (born 1960), piano player
Mariza (born 1973), fado singer
Mísia, fado singer
Nelly Furtado, singer
Nuno Bettencourt (born 1966), guitarist, songwriter, singer
Paulo Furtado, blues performer
Pedro de Escobar (c. 1465 – 1535), composer
Rita Guerra (born 1967), singer
Rita Redshoes, singer
Rui da Silva, disc jockey
Rui Veloso (born 1957), singer
Sara Carvalho (born 1970), composer
Sara Tavares (born 1978), singer
Shawn Desman, singer
Shawn Mendes, singer
Sérgio Godinho (born 1948), singer
Steve Perry, lead singer of band Journey
Teresa Salgueiro (born 1969), Madredeus vocals
Tim (born 1960), player, vocals Xutos & Pontapés
José Vianna da Motta (1868–1948), piano player, composer
Vitorino (born 1942), singer

Poets
Main article: List of Portuguese language poets
Writers
José Maria de Eça de Queiroz, realist writer

Agostinho da Silva, writer and philosopher
Agustina Bessa-Luís, writer
Alexandre Herculano, writer
Alice Vieira, writer
Almada Negreiros, writer
Almeida Garrett, writer and playwright
Álvaro Cunhal, neo-realist writer
Álvaro Magalhães, writer
Alves Redol, neo-realist writer
Ana de Castro Osório, writer and pioneer feminist
Ana Luísa Amaral, poet
André de Resende, writer
Antero de Quental, writer
António Alçada Baptista, writer
António José da Silva, playwright
António Lobo Antunes, writer
António Vieira (1608-1697), preacher and writer
Aquilino Ribeiro, neo-realist writer
Bartolomeu Valente, writer, poet
Branquinho da Fonseca, writer
Bulhão Pato, writer
Camilo Castelo Branco, writer
Clara Ferreira Alves, writer, journalist
Carlos de Oliveira, writer
Damião de Góis, writer
Daniel Sampaio, writer and psychiatrist
David Mourão-Ferreira, writer
Dinis Machado, writer
Diogo Barbosa Machado (1682-1772), writer
Eça de Queiroz, writer
Fernando Aires, writer
Fernão Lopes (c. 1380-1458), royal chronicler
Fiama Hasse Pais Brandão, poet and writer
Gil Vicente, playwright
Gomes Eanes de Zurara, writer
Gonçalo Tavares, writer
Guerra Junqueiro, poet and writer
Hélia Correia, writer
Inês Pedrosa, writer
Irene Lisboa (1892–1958), writer
Jacinto Lucas Pires, writer
João Aguiar, writer
João Barrento, writer
João Bénard da Costa, writer
João de Barros, writer and historian
João Manuel Ferreira Simões, journalist
Jorge de Sena, writer and poet
José Cardoso Pires, writer
José Gomes Ferreira, writer
José Leon Machado, writer
José Rodrigues Miguéis (1901–1980), writer
José Saramago, writer, Nobel Prize for Literature in 1998
Luiz Pacheco (1925–2008), writer and editor
Luís Vaz de Camões, poet, playwright
Luiza Neto Jorge, poet and writer
Manuel Alegre, poet, writer and politician
Marina Tavares Dias, writer, journalist, historian
Mário de Sá-Carneiro, novelist and poet
Miguel Torga, poet and writer
Natália Correia, writer and poet
Orlando da Costa, poet and playwright
Ramalho Ortigão, writer
Raul Brandão (1867–1930), writer
Raul Proença (1884–1941), writer
Rosa Lobato Faria, writer
Rui de Pina, writer
Soeiro Pereira Gomes, neo-realist writer
Teixeira de Pascoaes, writer and poet
Sophia de Mello Breyner Andresen, poet and writer
Tomé Pires (1465–1540), author of the Suma Oriental
Urbano Tavares Rodrigues, writer and journalist
Vasco Graça Moura, writer
Vergílio Ferreira, writer
Vitorino Nemésio, poet and writer

Artists

Almada Negreiros (1893–1970), 20th-century painter
Amadeo de Souza Cardoso (1887–1918), 20th-century painter
António Soares dos Reis (1847–1889), 19th-century sculptor
Aurélia de Souza (1865–1922), 19th/20th-century painter
Columbano Bordalo Pinheiro (1857–1929), 19th/20th-century painter
Eduardo Gageiro (born 1935), 20th-century photographer
Fernando Lanhas (1923-2012)
Filipe Alarcão (born 1963), urban and modern contemporary designer
João M. P. Lemos, cartoonist
José Dias Coelho, 20th-century artist
José Malhoa, 19th-century painter
Joshua Benoliel (1873–1932), 19th/20th-century photographer
Júlio Pomar (born 1926), 20th-century painter
Manuel Pereira da Silva (1920–2003), 20th-century sculptor
Nadir Afonso (1920-2013), geometric abstract painter
Nuno Gonçalves, 15th-century painter
Paula Rego, 20th-century painter
Rafael Bordalo Pinheiro, 19th-century caricaturist
Vasco Fernandes (Grão Vasco), 15th-century painter
Vieira da Silva, 20th-century painter

Scientists

Abel Salazar (1889–1946)
Alexandre Quintanilha (born 1945)
André de Resende (c. 1500 – 1573)
António A. de Freitas (born 1947), immunologist
António Damásio (born 1944), neurologist
Bartolomeu de Gusmão (1685–1724), inventor
Bento de Jesus Caraça (1901–1948), mathematician
Diogo Abreu (born 1947), geographer
Egas Moniz (1874–1955), neurologist and Nobel Prize for Medicine in 1949
Freitas-Magalhães (born 1966), psychologist
Garcia de Orta (c. 1499 – 1568), botanical scientist
Hanna Damásio (born 1942), neurologist
Jacob de Castro Sarmento (c. 1691 – 1762)
João de Pina-Cabral (born 1954), anthropologist
João Magueijo (born 1967), physicist
Miguel Vale de Almeida (born 1960), anthropologist
Benedita Barata da Rocha (born 1949), immunologist
Orlando Ribeiro (1911–1997), geographer
Pedro Nunes (1502–1578), mathematician and cosmographer
Sousa Martins (1843–1897)
Tomé Pires (c. 1465-c. 1540)

Engineers and architects
See also: List of Portuguese architects

Álvaro Siza Vieira (born 1933), architect
João Luís Carrilho da Graça, architect
Edgar Cardoso (1913–2000), engineer
Eduardo Souto de Moura, architect
Fernando Távora (1923–2005), architect
José Tribolet, engineer, IST professor
Tomás Taveira (born 1938), architect

Psychiatrists

João dos Santos

Actors and directors

Alexandra Lencastre
António Lopes Ribeiro (1908–1995), film director
António Silva, actor
Beatriz Batarda, actress
Beatriz Costa, actress
Carmen Miranda (1909–1955), singer and actress
Daniela Ruah, actress
Diogo Infante, actor
Eunice Muñoz (born 1928), actress
Fernando Rocha (born 1975), comedian, actor
Francisco Ribeiro (1911-1984), actor, comedian, film director, theatre director
Herman José (born 1954), actor and humourist
João César Monteiro (1939–2003), film director
João Villaret (1913–1961), actor and poetry reader
Joaquim de Almeida (born 1957), actor
Luís Miguel Cintra (born 1948)
Manoel de Oliveira (born 1908), film director
Marco Martins (born 1972), film director
Maria de Medeiros, actress
Maria Matos (1890–1952), actress
Nicolau Breyner, actor
Nuno Lopes (born 1978), actor
Raul Solnado, actor and humourist
Vasco Nunes (born 1974), director, cinematographer, producer
Vasco Santana (1898–1958), actor

Soldiers

Álvaro Vaz de Almada (count of Avranches) (1390–1449), knight of the Garter, Captain-major of Portugal, killed in battle
Fernando de Almada (count of Avranches) (1430–1496), Captain-major of Portugal
Otelo Saraiva de Carvalho (born 1936), chief strategist of the Carnation Revolution of Portugal
Aníbal Augusto Milhais (1895–1970), most decorated soldier Ordem de Torre e Espada do Valor, Lealdade e Mérito of Portugal

Sports

Ana Rocha, professional wrestler
António Jesus Correia (1924–2003)
António Livramento (1944–1999), hockey player
Carlos Lopes (born 1947), marathon Olympic champion
Carlos Queiroz, football coach
Carlos Sousa, off-road driver, world champion in 2003
Costinha (born 1974), football player
Cristiano Ronaldo (born 1985), football player
Dinis Vital (born 1932), football player
Eusébio (born 1942), football player, born in Portuguese Mozambique; later moved to Portugal
Fernanda Ribeiro (born 1969), 10,000m Olympic champion
Francis Obikwelu, Nigerian-born runner
Joaquim Agostinho, cyclist
José Azevedo, cyclist
José Mourinho, football coach
João Moutinho, football player
Luís Figo (born 1972), football player
Maniche (born 1977), football player
Nani, football player
Nelson Évora, long jump Olympic and world champion
Nuno Gomes, football player
Pauleta, football player
Paulo Ferreira, football player
Paulo Futre, former football player
Paulo Sousa, former football player
Pedro Lamy, former Formula One and DTM driver
Ricardo Carvalho, football player
Ricardo Pereira, football player
Ricardo Quaresma (born 1983), football player
Ricardo Sá Pinto, football player
Rosa Mota (born 1958), marathon Olympic champion
Rui Costa (born 1972), football player
Rui Costa, cycling world champion
Simão Sabrosa (born 1979), football player
Telma Monteiro, four times judo silver medalist at world championships
Tiago Monteiro, former Champ Car and Formula One driver
Ticha Penicheiro, WNBA player
Vanessa Fernandes, triathlon world champion
Vítor Baía (born 1969), football player

Politicians

Afonso Costa (1871–1937), Prime Minister during the First Republic
Alberto João Jardim (born 1943), President of Regional Government of the Madeira Autonomous Region
Álvaro Cunhal (1913–2005), former General Secretary of the PCP
Aníbal Cavaco Silva, economist, former Prime Minister, current President of the Republic
Anton de Vieira (1682-1745), governor of St Petersburg and Okhotsk
António de Oliveira Salazar (1889–1970), Head of State, leader of the National Union "União Nacional"
António Guterres, former Prime Minister, current president of the Socialist International and United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees
António Vitorino, former Minister and EU Commissioner
Bento Gonçalves (1902–1942), former General Secretary of the PCP
Carlos Alberto da Mota Pinto (1936–1985), former Prime Minister
Carlos Carvalhas (born 1941), former General Secretary of the PCP
Diogo Freitas do Amaral, former president of the General Assembly of the United Nations, current Minister of Foreign Affairs
Duarte Pio, Duke of Bragança, claimant to the abolished throne of Portugal
Francisco Sá Carneiro (1934–1980), former Prime Minister
Jaime Ornelas Camacho (born 1911), first Regional Government President of Madeira
Jerónimo de Sousa (born 1947), General Secretary of the PCP
Jorge Sampaio, former President of the Republic
José Manuel Barroso, former Prime Minister, current president of the EU Commission
José Sócrates, former Prime Minister
Manuel Pinho (born 1954), former Minister of Economy and Innovation
Marcelo Caetano (1906–1980) (former Head of State from 1970 to 1974
Mário Soares (born 1924), former Prime Minister and President of the Republic
Octávio Pato (1925–1999)
Pedro Santana Lopes, former Prime Minister, former Mayor of Lisbon
Teresa Heinz Kerry, philanthropist and the wife of US Senator John Kerry
Vasco Gonçalves (1922–2005), former Prime Minister
Sebastião José de Carvalho e Melo, 1st Marquis of Pombal (1699–1782), statesman

Historians

Diogo do Couto (1542–1616), historian of India and Sri Lanka
José Hermano Saraiva (1919-2012)

Businesspeople

Américo Amorim (born 1934)
Belmiro de Azevedo (born 1938)
Francisco Pinto Balsemão (born 1937)
Joe Berardo (born 1944)
Salvador Caetano (born 1926)
António Champalimaud (1918–2004)
Antonia Ferreira (born 1811), winemaker
Edgar Matias (born 1969)

Other

Mariana Alcoforado (1624–1723), nun and writer
Catarina Eufémia (1928–1954), assassinated rural worker
Abraham Aboab Falero, 17th century Jewish philanthropist
Aires de Ornelas e Vasconcelos (1837–1880), 19th-century archbishop of the Portuguese colonial enclave Goa
Fernando Pessa (1902–2002), journalist
Diego Alvarez, fictional character in Bibhutibhushan Bandopadhyay's Bengali novel Chander Pahar (Bengali: চাঁদের পাহাড়, English: Mountain of the Moon)



The list goes on!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Vader said:


> Here are a list of people who Ronaldo has let down so far;
> 
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo (born 1985), football player


Doesn't get much worse than letting yourself down :mj2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I didn't think it was possible, but Ronaldo did worse today than he did against Iceland. The subs were awful too, André Gomes should have never left the pitch, and Quaresma getting subbed before Nani was lol worthy.

It says a lot when our best player so far has been a 38 year old central defender.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

It's a shame because I love Ronaldo as a character and a footballer. You just knew he was gonna balls up that penalty as well. :mj2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744295262273810432
APPARENTLY NOT A PENALTY THOUGH :woytf :fightmem8

This has smiley potential.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Could have scored that pelanty and ended up with an Iceland 1-1 Hungary type result instead :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

where are the BRING THEM HOME gofundme pages for penaldont and ibra


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Whilst enaldo has been disgracing himself, his country, and those listed by Vader above, Messi just added another goal and two assists to go with his 30 minute cameo hat trick last week, all whilst equalling Batigol's scoring record :banderas

:lolportugal should be embarrassed at making hard work of a piss poor group considering they also have Andre Gomes who is a future star.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Ban for Copa talk imo ^^^ :berlino


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

the french are going to get pasted the second they run into a top team, garbage collectively bailed out by individual brilliance of select players (payet, kante)

England could take this lot, hell England could take most of this dross competition 

Also, GET IN ALBANIA :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well my prediction on Romania making quarters looking great :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



DenAuston said:


> Worst game: Romania v Albania


Can anyone confirm?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Can anyone explain how Albania has a chance to still qualify to the next round when they came in 3rd in their group? Is there a wild card group now? I thought it was just the top two teams for each group that moved on.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



PirateMonkE said:


> Can anyone explain how Albania has a chance to still qualify to the next round when they came in 3rd in their group? Is there a wild card group now? I thought it was just the top two teams for each group that moved on.


4 best 3rd place teams statistically go through


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Yeah France aren't all that. They've looked quite clueless at times in attack and their defence is there to be got at. They could do well though as the standard of this competition isn't high.

Spain are the only team where I'm like :woywoah but then they have a bunch of world class talents throughout the team. They've also got the best back five in the tournament, not including Italy who also have the advantage of often having 9 outfield players behind the ball. Spain are only really missing a world class striker, although Morata will score goals if he plays well (aka not like the first game), given the amount of chances Spain will create.

Germany could be like that too, but they've shown huge flaws in both games so far.

Italy don't have an amazingly talented team but are well organised and have a top coach in charge.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Father Ted said:


> 4 best 3rd place teams statistically go through


Just read about that. I'm assuming this is something new? I don't remember them doing this before.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



PirateMonkE said:


> Just read about that. I'm assuming this is something new? I don't remember them doing this before.


yeah the crook platini introduced it before he got shitcanned 

first time it's been used at a euro's


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



PirateMonkE said:


> Just read about that. I'm assuming this is something new? I don't remember them doing this before.


Yeah it used to be 16 teams with the top 2 all going through to quarter finals.

Now we've got this convoluted bullshit that awards mediocrity and essentially makes the group stage long winded. 36 games only to eliminate 1/3rd of the teams :woytf

Platini ruining a PERFECT formula enaldo2

Going to lol hard if any teams in the latter groups conspire to play out draws (like Sweden/Denmark 2004 :mj) knowing it's enough for both to go through second and third while SCREWING OVER teams finishing third in the already finished groups :bosque hopefully that's not possible though so it doesn't ruin the SPIRIT of the competition.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

What a goal that would've been if Payet had finished that cross from Sissoko. A BEAST of a run and a most EXCELLENT cross at the end :quite

A solid shop window performance.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Green Light said:


> What a goal that would've been if Payet had finished that cross from Sissoko. A BEAST of a run and a most EXCELLENT cross at the end :quite
> 
> A solid shop window performance.


I think the Universe would have exploded if that went in. Would have been a fitting end for this world.

If anything that performance showed how desperate he was to get away from Newcastle. I'm sure he will make a POWERFUL RUN away from Tyneside, to whichever club is willing to be mugged off while he cruises through one last big pay day, turning up for 1 game in every 3.

Would have been even better if he didn't buy his boots from Mike Ashley's DOCKED WAGES HAUNTED WAREHOUSE OF DOOM. Was slipping all over the place.

The state of that pitch :woytf


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Pretty sure Switzerland bought their shirts from Sports Direct as well. How many ending up ripping? 3? 

And the ball as well, straight out of the £2 bargain bin :wtf2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Was definitely a Sondico ball that someone had painted over. Everyone has smashed one of those disgraceful bastards over a fence at one point, for it to never to be seen again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



DenAuston said:


> Can anyone confirm?


It wasn't as bad as the France one so no.

I want to rescind thinking that France could win it all. Look so average. Spain 3peat plz.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Rockland said:


> Spain 3peat plz.


Let someone else have a go :tripsscust

I think England winning, especially with this gung-ho squad, would be the best outcome


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

WOY apparently making six changes tomorrow, including dropping/resting Rooney and both full backs. Very BALLSY move










Not sure it's completely necessary with five days rest after this game :woywoah


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

^^^That just prompted me to check out the latest David Squires cartoon.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...squires-on-england-beating-wales-at-euro-2016

The panel before that: "All of them" :sodone


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

France still doesnt look like a team to pass quaterfinals tbh.
Have really quality players to beat Romania and Albania but quite poor team performance overall.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

***** comments are fucking stupid

Fair enough thinking it privately but don't come out and say woy is gone unless he does this well or this well. 

He's a clown

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Not sure if it is a good idea to rest certain players. Saying that I would be dropping sterling and maybe Kane too. Sterling needs to regain his confidence again.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

David Squires is the best.

Woy as Danny Zuko :done


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

GARBAGE GAMES THANKS FOR ADDING MORE TEAMS TO THE EURO PLATINI YOU COCK SUCKING PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

England over Slovakia and Wales over Russia tomorrow


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

If the wholesale changes do occur tonight then Woy had best hope we win, or we draw and Wales don't win, otherwise he's going to face massive criticism. This isn't a Spain 2008 situation or like Italy now where they're already guaranteed top due to the h2h rule.

If we win the group we obviously draw a dross team in the second round, but the key is that if we win that game, we would face the winner of group f or runner up of group e in the quarter final. The group f winner won't be a strong team and the group e runner up is likely to be Belgium, a team which, while talented, is coached by Wilmots. There's a good chance of reaching the semi finals that way.

If we draw, the alternative route is facing second in group f and then PROBABLY facing France in the quarters if we get through the second round. That's defintely harder if it pans out that way.

If worst comes to worst and we LOSE to Slovakia and Wales beat Russia, then there's a strong chance of facing Spain or Germany in the second round...

I THINK we should go through to the next round regardless, hopefully there's not a chance of us going out altogether.

Inb4 a bunch of upsets occur to completely undermine all of that. :woytf

Regardless of all that... come on ENGLAND!!! :england


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744893746500767745
:lol



> "I will ask him to exchange shirts with him but I think many of my colleagues will have the same idea. I hope he won't score against us but I am already a huge fan of him and his story."


Germany are terrified easy 3-0 win.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

this Wales/Russia game has been fantastic so far. End to End. In breaking news, Gareth Bale is the best player on the field.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Wales should be about fucking 6-0 up. Fuck me pink.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Do yourselves a favour and turn that fucking England shite off, switch the Wales game on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

:woy showing the subs in the last game were a lucky desperate fluke. 

Today he showed no understanding of why we won the last game. Starting Vardy centrally vs an obvious parked bus (thanks Platini for encouraging this shite with the third place nonsense) and not realising the goal vs Wales was lucky was bonkers. We all know that isn't his game, why doesn't Woy? 

Playing Sturridge on the right when we had Clyne's runs for width and needed skill through the middle and on the shoulder to unlock the compact Slovakian defence was another howler. 

A clearly not match ready Wilshere starting in a key game, absolutely nuts. 

Bertrand slowing down the play and failing to provide width. JUST PLAY ROSE. 

Having a low ability ponderous water carrier in Henderson start when Dier didn't need help and we needed someone skillful and able to quickly release passes. Utterly ludicrous. He kept breaking up OUR OWN play and only produced one decent crossed chance which Alli had to stretch for with cover on the line. 

Keeping Vardy (anonymous second half) and Henderson on was even more baffling. Bringing on Kane for Sturridge was laughably dumb when we need as many dribblers on the pitch as possible.

Dreadful game that was only ever likely to end 0-0 due to Slovakia parking the bus and England being set up with a useless system. Was a slight level above England vs Algeria, at best.


Congratulations Wales :clap :balecock


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Embarrassing from England, dominant in every game, manage to not win the group, especially with that much attacking TALENT. Well done to Wales :clap

Tournament format is an absolute joke though, when Slovakia can park 10 men behind the ball, face 29 shots on their own goal, and play for a 0-0 so they can finish on 4 points in 3rd place and still qualify. Also that England can come second in the group and not have to face a group winner, probably going to draw Iceland or Hungary in K/O's. Platini enaldo2

Edit: I'm just going to throw this out there, I liked the ITV pre/post match analyst desk tonight for once with Dixon, Crouch and Bilic. All three are decent.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

As a side note, I like Lallana and think he's done well in general play in this tournament, but his finishing has been terrible. Should have scored again today with what was probably England's only clear chance other than the Vardy one on one.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

If Madrid win the UEFA Super Cup and the FIFA Club World Cup with Bale in a stellar mode (as usual in every final he plays) and Wales manages to get to quarters or semis I think Bale will totally deserve the Ballon D'Or.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Goddamn it England the one time I wanted you guys to win you draw.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I hate this mentality of 'as long as we're creating chances it's ok' 

We can create as many chances as we like, end of the day, we're not scoring enough, we're not killing off teams despite dominating them. Yeah we've been the better team in all 3 games but we've not played sides with any real quality apart from an individual in Bale. Our attack is lacklustre and lacks any real creative spark to break down a defence. Kane and Sturridge have both been disappointing in the games they've played in, most of our offence is coming from the full backs.

Ultimately we can't deal with teams when they actually mount a good defence against us, i'm interested in seeing what's going to happen if we play a team like Germany or Spain at the minute because they won't sit back and soak up pressure like Slovakia. They might leave us a bit more space but they're going to come at us a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Didn't see the game unfortunately (or maybe fortunately), but I did see Woy say after the game that 'sooner or later we're gonna make someone pay' :woywoah 

That sounds very sinister to me :woywoah :woywoah :woywoah


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Spanish Lariato said:


> If Madrid win the UEFA Super Cup and the FIFA Club World Cup with Bale in a stellar mode (as usual in every final he plays) and Wales manages to get to quarters or semis I think Bale will totally deserve the Ballon D'Or.


I don't know about Or but Silver or Bronze should be a given.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I hate this mentality of 'as long as we're creating chances it's ok'
> 
> *We can create as many chances as we like, end of the day, we're not scoring enough*, we're not killing off teams despite dominating them. Yeah we've been the better team in all 3 games but we've not played sides with any real quality apart from an individual in Bale. Our attack is lacklustre and lacks any real creative spark to break down a defence. Kane and Sturridge have both been disappointing in the games they've played in, most of our offence is coming from the full backs.
> 
> Ultimately we can't deal with teams when they actually mount a good defence against us, *i'm interested in seeing what's going to happen if we play a team like Germany or Spain at the minute because they won't sit back and soak up pressure like Slovakia.* They might leave us a bit more space but they're going to come at us a hell of a lot more.


For the first part: That definitely applied to the first game, but tonight was more a case of having no real tactical idea of how to break down a parked bus. We had two clear chances to score, but at the same time neither were total sitters like some of the chances Sterling has had and Lallana had in the first game. 

If you're only creating two real clear chances, with time and space to control and an obvious sight of the goal, where you're thinking "probably should have scored", against a team like Slovakia, then there's clearly something wrong with the approach play, which there blatantly was tonight. Yeah we had loads of possession, but it was mostly pointless riskless passing in non-dangerous areas which led to recycling the ball. The 'width' was all lopsided to the right, meaning no threat down the left and giving Slovakia a far easier time of staying compact. You need it on both sides to stretch a defence like that and create space to allow probing passers (AKA NOT HORRENDOUSON) a little bit of room to thread balls to a striker with tight control in confined spaces (AKA NOT VARDY) who can fashion chances.

For the second part: If :woy has any sense he will play a more compact team in those games AND start Vardy when he's likely to be a dangerous weapon on the counter attack. Those are the games for him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Despite bossing possession other than one Vardy chance in the first half and Clyne in the second we didnt really create a thing

We actually looked less dangerous after the substitutions. Woy showed how tactically clueless he is tonight. When a team is sitting so deep with 11 behind the ball it is very hard to create chances going through the middle so Woy decided to take the 2 wide men off and change to a diamond in midfield resulting in us having no width what so ever and making it much easier for Slovakia to defend. Why Henderson didnt get hauled off i dont know and Wilshere is nowhere near fit enough to be starting games.From the starting 11 to the subs that were made Woy got everything wrong tonight. Its not really surprising though looking at how we have done in the previous 2 tournaments under Woys guidance

Kane has been total gash so far this tournament and doesnt deserve to start in the next game. Sturridge offers far more in his preferred central position but i have little hope Woy will make the change

I said before it started that the first half decent team we come up against will beat us and i have little to no hope we will advance beyond the qtr final stage. Nothing i have seen so far has changed my mind


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

After this EURO, i wonder how good would Kane do in a non english top team. The guy has a big future for him, but he need to show what he is worth in this kind of tournaments


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*



kimino said:


> After this EURO, i wonder how good would Kane do in a non english top team. The guy has a big future for him, but he need to show what he is worth in this kind of tournaments


Although he has been shit and he needs to take responsibility for some of that, I also think it's partly to do with him being tired due to a lack of a break for two years (U21's tournament last summer) coupled with Spurs' hard pressing style... plus Woy's tactics being garbage, obviously.

It will be interesting to see how he does in the Champions League against weaker opposition next season, playing in a well functioning team with a smart manager. I think that will be the right time to judge him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Watched the Wales game and they were outstanding. Of course Russia are dugmeat, but Wales were playing some really tidy stuff. Every time Bale picked up the ball and drove the Russian back line looked absolutely petrified. Actually, that's probably not fair -- I have no idea if their full backs were petrified because they were rarely in their own half long enough for me to tell. The Russian centre backs were petrified, though. Their full backs leaving them at sea did not help. 

Ramsey had a fucking stormer. He's pretty much given freedom to do whatever he wants in this Wales setup and him and wee Joey were exceptional in the middle of the park. If Bale's finishing was a little better he'd be sitting on half a dozen goals at this stage and Ramsey would've racked up twenty eight assists. But yer da, sitting on your front step trying to open the door with a key that hasn't worked since the divorce eight months ago, still maintains that we should sell him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

Germany over Northern Ireland, Poland over Ukraine, Spain over Croatia, Czech Republic over Turkey


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I'm interested to see how England do against a team that don't have every man behind the ball.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

I'll have to start giving Chris Coleman credit. Had him down as the worst manager of the tournament. Awful 2016 for Russian sports, damn.

Considering Redknapp's tactics and Spurs influence, had he been picked to take over instead of Hodgson, they'd be an enjoyable team to watch. Big shame.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

David Squires is crazy talented. Another great one

http://www.theguardian.com/football...david-squires-cartoon-euro-2016-group-matches


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

^^^Corluka bit is excellent. Andre and I have a running sweep on his next choice of bunnet so I'm glad Squires has drawn even more attention to it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

People are getting seriously carried away with the Wales performance. Russia didn't even hide the fact that they weren't trying. The defending on the 3rd goal was comical for any level of football. They deserve credit but you'd expect Ramsey and Bale to look good when you leave them in about 20 yards of space time and again.

Hilarious to see England finish second. They may have clearly been the strongest side but they've paid for relying on a guy like Lallana for goals. This idea that they'll suddenly start scoring against teams who will come at them is pretty laughable, more like they'll no longer dominate possession and will be finding themselves pretty vulnerable. Doubt they're getting past the QF stage although it depends who they draw. Plz lose to Portugal on penalties for the lolz.

As for Ireland. Pure fucking shite. Always knew Belgium were the most dangerous opponent in the group but fuck me we didn't make it half easy for them. Starting with Clark and Ward in a back four is forfeit. McCarthy has been a joke. Paul fucking Green would be utterly ashamed with those displays, oh and the ref was a cunt. O'Neill deserves a lot of the blame if we crash out, which it's looking like we will. He failed to take action in the Sweden game when we were clearly on the ropes and the changes for the Belgium game were ridiculous. 

We have a chance to beat Italy with them being assured of top spot but I think their second team actually has better attackers. Insigne and El Shaarawy in particular worry me, likely playing with a point to prove.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well that was boring as shit. Woy being a fucking bellend and making dumb decisions as per fucking usual


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

its almost like the personnel arent the main problem or something.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

*Disgusting dumbassery on display last night. Knew as soon as he made all them changes it would come back to haunt us. Just utter nonsense. Saw woy on SSN earlier claiming everyone applauded him for making changes vs Wales but now you lament him for making changes vs Slovakia. Came off like he had literally no idea what the fuck he's doing. Which tbf I'm not sure he does. If we won then we would have had to play Thursday-Monday-Saturday. That's not a hard schedule. It's a pretty regular Europa League team schedule actually. If a player needs rest then ok but there's no way that all them players needed rest. If they did then you don't bring them on. Best case scenario, he gets away with it and we win. Then what? Barring a 10/10 performance Rooney, Alli, Rose and Walker were all coming straight back in so you've broken theirs and the team's momentum for no reason other than to give everyone a game. We're supposed to be there to win a fucking major tournament not to give out participation prizes and get everyone a run out. The changes were awful too. Anyone who follows Football with an ounce of logic knew that Slovakia were coming for a draw in a very large bus so Vardy up top was dumb give he got the chance to run in behind once (where he should have scored) but then also playing Henderson over Alli or even Barkley. Henderson was truly horrific btw and somehow stayed on over everyone he took off. Lallana and Sturridge were two of our best players but went off for god knows what reason. Even Wilshere was playing much better than Henderson and is far more of a creative threat going forward. And if he was only fit to play 60 minutes then what the fuck is he doing on the pitch, or even in the country to begin with. 

We're lucky that despite finishing 2nd we'll only play 2nd in a really lackluster group. Even worse case scenario we get Portugal it's not terrible and if we want to win then we'll have to beat good teams at some point. The argument that the goals will come is rubbish too. These 3 games haven't been a case of being denied by superhuman keeping or even really just horrible finishing. We're creating loads of chances statistically but not loads of really genuine chances. Last night for instance there was the Alli chance and the Vardy one-on-one. Little else really. This isn't a case of the goals will come, we have to create better chances. It might work in the sense that we might now come up against a more expansive team where more space is created for us going forward but that's quite clearly not what any of them mean. Did everyone see Joe Hart say claim that he's had nothing to do all tournament too? Knobhead. 

Now breathe. 

Also I really don't mind the new format despite actually agreeing with all the knocks against it. The Last 16 draw may as well be drawn from a hat. But I'm all for crazy stuff like France vs Northern Ireland in a KO match and more matches. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Squires referencing Viz :sodone



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> ^^^Corluka bit is excellent. Andre and I have a running sweep on his next choice of bunnet so I'm glad Squires has drawn even more attention to it.


Calling DIBS on that as a sig. You're welcome to Woy's over inflated sweaty 'confidence' if you want that part though.

Actually Joachim Lowe might be more interested in that.

:woywoah


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



seabs said:


> *Last night for instance there was the Alli chance and the Vardy one-on-one. Little else really*


Both chances created by :hendo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Hopefully Norn Iron can get something out of the Germany game :fingerscrossed


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



DenAuston said:


> Both chances created by :hendo


Stuff like this is why I hate stats in football (not a comment on you Denis, just a general point). Anyone who looked at Henderson's stats and watched the highlights of our game last night might have come away thinking he played well. 

The truth is he was given ample opportunities to produce, yet fluffed up time and time again. If you're playing in a box to box role in a team that's dominating the game, creating one clear chance and one half chance (let's be real, the cross was a little overhit and Alli had to stretch for it and struck the ball with unnatural technique, with a bunch of bodies in the way) while also constantly ruining your own team's moves and giving the opposition time to reorganise, then you haven't played well.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Finishing 2nd in the group will ultimately cost us, we had a half decent chance of getting to the Final if we were the other side of the bracket, but now we'll have to overcome a probable route of France QF, Germany SF, to get there, which seems unlikely. The only hope is the logic of being more effective vs attacking teams is proven right and it works in our favor. England don't have an Iniesta who can thread a ball through the eye of a needle so we always look blunt of ideas when a team like Slovakia puts 10 behind the ball in an organised fashion.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Yes!

Deadlock broken.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Norn Iron getting destroyed  giving far to much space to Ozil are only chance is how shit Gotze is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Henderson was, and is, pure fucking pony. Besides consistently over hitting crosses and any pass that is more than 10 yards, he mis-controls the ball constantly, even when the ball isn't coming to him at speed, slowing down our attacks and giving opposition defenders more time to adjust/reposition. Whenever he tries to move with the ball, he just loses it or the ball is taken off of him. He also plays it back far too often - look at what happened at the end of very end of the game against Slovakia, he needed to just hoof it forward for one final attack, instead he miscontrols a simple pass, is forced to then pass backwards instead, and the whistle is blown straight away. His shots also nearly always go straight into the stands, though luckily we didn't see him shoot yesterday. His capacity for ingenuity or something creative is basically non-existant, his play is predictable, as well as being slow and plodding. Embarrassing that he saw out the full 90, even his STAUNCHEST DEFENDERS on here said he should be taken off yesterday, especially in a game where we needed more attackers, regardless of how good/bad his performance was (3/10 first half, 0/10 second half).

The only positive for :hendo this tournament is that he's been less of a liability than Sterling, who's a WOAT of the tournament contender alongside enaldo2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Play ultra negative vs Poland who are beatable... leave a bunch of space open for Germany to attack when you only need a draw.

I don't get it :woytf

MCGOVERN (and the woodwork) stopped that half from being a total mauling. He's also the second Irishman to recieve a black market vasectomy (not from me, I only do smileys) in this tournament, along with Brady. Maybe Woy should get one too after his recent over confidence.


:woywoah


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Norn Iron are lacking some fire up front I wonder who could fix that.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

It's ridiculous that Northern Ireland, with 3 points, can come out of that game with a 0-1 loss and think it's a great result because of the third place farce. Barring a miracle from the Republic of Ireland, they're probably through now due to having a 0 goal difference.

Well done Platini you muppet :clap

Props to Michael McGovern who had the game of his life.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Well that was brutal. Northern Ireland were extremely lucky to only concede one goal. Michael McGovern :clap

Hopefully that's good enough for us to progress.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Btw :grigg being one of the most talked/chanted about players in the tournament despite not playing a minute is top :keys



Spain vs Croatia is the game I've been looking forward to the most since the start of the tournament. Hopefully it lives up to the :jet3

IGLOO :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

OH MY FUCKING GOODNESS LOOK AT CORLUKA'S BUNNET! HIS CAP IS TOO SMALL FOR HIS HEAD!

EDIT: SOME KID IN THE CROWD HAS ONE AS WELL! HE'S STARTED A TREND! 

SOMEBODY HOLD ME!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOODNESS LOOK AT CORLUKA'S BUNNET! HIS CAP IS TOO SMALL FOR HIS HEAD!
> 
> EDIT: SOME KID IN THE CROWD HAS ONE AS WELL! HE'S STARTED A TREND!
> 
> SOMEBODY HOLD ME!


WE ARE WITNESSING HISTORY. THE BIRTH OF THE IGLOO BUNNET COMING INTO FASHION :sodone


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

sounds like I didn't miss much from the first two games today.

Spain/Croatia has been excellent through 15 minutes.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

What a 45 minutes Silva has had, and his reverse pass into space for the goal was easily the best thing that's happened at this tournament so far.

Cesc has been :jet6 as well.

Both were :jetbad last season. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Hell yeah, Croatia with an equaliser right before half time. If they managed to pull off a win, that would be amazing. I hope the retard "fans" don't ruin this game.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Juanfran come on! Perisic with an average but awesome feint, great pass and cool finish from Kalinic, Ramos with that :jetbad defending, De Gea could have done a little more but it was not his fault that Ramos lost his mark.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I lost 12 ff points when that BLACKBURN FLOP :goool went in :cry

Worth it though. This game has been fantastic so far.

De Gea close to having an absolute :howler but was saved by the woodwork twice.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

weak penalty there for Spain. Karma that the keeper saved it......even though he was a legit 4 years off his line when the kick was taken.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Spain, Italy Germany, France, England all on 1 side of the bracket now with this result. 

Thanks Roy you colossal bell end.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

FUCK YEEEEEEESSS!!!!!!!!!!


What a game!!!!!!!


:banderas


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

DE GEA HAVING AN ABSOLUTE :howler MATCH :bosque

RAMOS TROLLING ME LOSING 12 FF POINTS WITH SHIT DEFENDING THEN FUCKING UP A PENALTY :cry

THE REF NOT FORCING IT TO BE RE-TAKEN DUE TO THE KEEPER BEING ON THE SIX YARD LINE :frustrate

IGLOO GOING OFF AGAIN FOR BUNNET SURGERY :mark:

PERISIC THE TOURNAMENT GOAT BEING THE TOURNAMENT GOAT :banderas 

THIS GAME LIVING UP TO THE HYPE :jet3

I THINK I EXPERIENCED EVERY EMOTION POSSIBLE DURING THAT GAME :sodone




... yet, Platini the WOAT decided it would be a good idea to dilute the quality of the tournament and deny us more games like this :blinker



Also, Italy might be the only team to leave the group with a 100% record (not SEVENTY PERCENT @Curry) and will be punished with a second round match versus Spain :woytf

NORN IRON ARE THROUGH :dud :grigg


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Andre said:


> Also, Italy might be the only team to leave the group with a 100% record (not SEVENTY PERCENT @Curry) and will be punished with a second round match versus Spain :woytf


The smiley YOU ASKED FOR and then consequently IGNORED would have slotted in nicely here







.

:villa




Croatia tho :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Northern Ireland are through :yay


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Srna :banderas
Corluca :banderas
Perisic :banderas

Spain v Italy next :banderas


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Seb said:


> The smiley YOU ASKED FOR and then consequently IGNORED would have slotted in nicely here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone so wouldn't have been able to anyway :shrug


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Awful game for De Gea. Also agreed! Croatia :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

*Northern Ireland and Slovakia through. 

Chufed for Croatia. Pulling for them to win now. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I called Croatia LEGIT before the Czech game. Pleased that they're repaying my faith :clap They can make the final if they keep this up, given the bracket they're in.

United players in this tournament though :woytf Martial with that nightmare half vs Albania, Smalling being a clown yesterday and De Gea having a nightmare today.

Thanks Woy for being a dinosaur and leading us to the BRACKET OF DOOM :woywoah


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Germany, Italy, England, Spain and France in the same bracket, rooting for Croatia/Wales to reach the final


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Did i just hear on itv that England,France,Spain,Germany and Italy are in one side of the draw and Belgium,Wales,Northern Ireland and Croatia are in the other?

If so what a monumental fuck up by England not winning the group


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Italy vs Spain :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

england possibly getting the hosts in the QF :mj2

every 50/50 decision will be going against us


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Perisic is the f#cking man!! 

when the spring thaw comes


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

What a joke. De Gea should enter jail as soon as possible. Kiko Casilla pls. Ramos, as the petulant fool he is didn't let an expert like Cesc to take the penalty (that was a bad call anyway) and he also failed in the first goal. The defensive sturdiness that once was an identity signal of Spain is long gone. Iniesta was gassed as hell, as a result of his age and him having to carry Spain in the last two matches. Del Bosque as stubborn as always. Lucas Vázquez hasn't yet had an oportunity. Pedro should be expelled of the concentration. And the worst part is that this Croatian team lacked some of his best pieces. They are bound to semis and the final is not a leap of faith. 
Spain now have to face Italy, the team that showed the best form in the tournment. If they advance Germany and France are waiting. This tournament went to the gutter.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Btw, any objections to that being the game of the tournament so far?

Anyone have that on their COUPON???


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745358676609933312


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Croatia are becoming serious contenders to go all the way now, cracking result for them tonight. Just a shame some of their fans are cunts.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

So, when's the Michael O'Neill statue being built? Great achievement from all the lads.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Punkamaniac said:


> So, when's the Michael O'Neill statue being built? Great achievement from all the lads.


Well they already named an Airport after :dud for scoring a few goals against dross in the qualifiers. For O'Neill they will probably bring back the monarchy and make him King of Northern Ireland. These guys get a bit hyperbolic for good but far from impossible achievements :jet3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Might make a bet on Wales or Croatria to make final. Can easily see it happening now. Thanks Woy for putting us on the harder bracket side


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY &quot;BALLSY DUMBASS&quot; HODGSON*



DeeGuy said:


> Croatia are becoming serious contenders to go all the way now, cracking result for them tonight. Just a shame some of their fans are cunts.


I don't condone those cunt actions but there's a reason why they did it,and the reason is one man's criminal grip on the Croatian football federation, and his pawn Davor Suker a.k.a. the president of said federation. They use National team to sell players and personal monetary gain. 

I wish it was handled outside football stadium(s) , but I guess they wanted world wide attention, and they got it. 

when the spring thaw comes


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Very Impressive by Michael O'Neill getting the team with the smallest pool of professional players through to the round of 16, especially since we have no star players.

Time to overshadow Leicester and win the Euro's.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

de gea is shite


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

the bottom half of the playoff bracket is stacked.

Austria over Iceland, Hungary and Portugal to draw, Belgium over Sweden, Italy over Ireland.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*






Somebody is a bit upset :bosque

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Word is that guy works for a tv network that disrespected Ronaldo's family in the past. I don't blame him for doing it


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

That was actually pretty hilarious.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Andre said:


> Btw, any objections to that being the game of the tournament so far?
> 
> Anyone have that on their COUPON???


Idk if I had it as game of the tournament, but I'm pretty sure I had group D as most entertaining group. So with that game, Croatia/Czech Republic, De Gea failing to slay his eternal NEAR POST DEMONS and Corluka's bunnet, I feel as though I'm at least







winner.

Was a cracking game, tbf. Perisic has been fairly outstanding so far, as have Modric (even though he never played last night, obv), Srna, Bilic in the ITV studio, Eduardo, and Croatia in general.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Kiz said:


> de gea is shite


still better than Joe Hart tho :mjeng


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Renegade™ said:


> still better than Joe Hart tho :mjeng


games lost cos of joe hart this euros - 0
games lost cos of donut thief leg spreader flappy gea - 1

pretty conclusive imo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Spanish Lariato said:


> What a joke. De Gea should enter jail as soon as possible. Kiko Casilla pls. Ramos, as the petulant fool he is didn't let an expert like Cesc to take the penalty (that was a bad call anyway) and he also failed in the first goal. The defensive sturdiness that once was an identity signal of Spain is long gone. Iniesta was gassed as hell, as a result of his age and him having to carry Spain in the last two matches. Del Bosque as stubborn as always. Lucas Vázquez hasn't yet had an oportunity. Pedro should be expelled of the concentration. And the worst part is that this Croatian team lacked some of his best pieces. They are bound to semis and the final is not a leap of faith.
> Spain now have to face Italy, the team that showed the best form in the tournment. If they advance Germany and France are waiting. This tournament went to the gutter.


:jet3

*Croatia at 22/1 looking nice now :jet2

England wouldn't have won but it's a massive fuck up for woy himself. Best chance in forever of getting a Semi under his belt (pwahahahahahaha i just read this again) and he's fucked it up for his own false legacy. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Woy probably needs a lot of help to even get a semi at his age tbf.

:woywoah



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Idk if I had it as game of the tournament, but I'm pretty sure I had group D as most entertaining group. So with that game, Croatia/Czech Republic, De Gea failing to slay his eternal NEAR POST DEMONS and Corluka's bunnet, I feel as though I'm at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I decided to judge 'most entertaining group' based on goals. Even if D hasn't got that honour, I'm still going to class it as the most entertaining with my SUBJECTIVE OPINION. Fuck it. Every Spain and Croatia game has been a load of fun. I'm guessing The Artists Formerly Known As Czechoslovakia vs Turkey was good too, based on both teams being desperate for a win.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

*I was keeping an eye on the 2nd half of it and it seemed rather dull, Czech never looked a threat and made the Croatia comeback even more remarkable than it already was. *


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I put £10 on Croatia winning the whole thing, seems a decent shout, if they make it to the final whoever they play will have came through some majorly tough games.

Also seen a stat that says bottom half of the bracket has 20 major titles (11 World Cups, 9 EUROs). Top half will have a total of ZERO major titles.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I laughed so hard first when Spain missed the penalty (which shouldn't even have been) and then when Perisic scored. Great game, By far the best one in the tournament so far. I hope Croatia go far.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Has everyone seen Ronaldo vs Reporter yet :mj4


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

ZOLTAN GERA THE FUCKING LEGEND


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Hungary are the realness, btw. 

My da is better at free kicks than Ronaldo at this point. That thunderbastard against Portsmouth was a long time ago, brothers.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Hungary are the realness, btw.
> 
> My da is better at free kicks than Ronaldo at this point. That thunderbastard against Portsmouth was a long time ago, brothers.


Good post, fuckboy.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

What a pass from Ronaldo, and equally good finish by Nani


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

This game is fucking ridiculous. Deflected goals AOTS, Ronaldo smashing a hunner free kicks into the stands, goalkeepers in trackie bottoms being worse at the near post than Davey De Gea, Ronaldo's outrageous flick, five goals and counting.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

no way anybody had hungary-portugal as GOTT

what a game :mark:

THE MIGHTY MAGYARS :mark:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

DATS MY BOI enaldo


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Might have a new game of the tournament, @Andre

:goools AOTS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Portugal vs England will be awesome. That nostalgia.

Even with two goals and an assist I genuinely think Ronaldo hurts Portugal as much as he helps them.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

England vs Iceland. lul. 

Happy to avoid Portugal, brings back too many bad memories.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

*Such a shame those last 10 minutes marred a great game. Disgusting lack of pressing from Portugal at the end.*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



SHIRLEY said:


> Player most likely to become a star: Balazs Dzsudzsak


:troll


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Ronaldo criticises Iceland saying they'll never do anything because they have a 'small team mentality' and then they finish above Portugal in the group stage. :rileyclap


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

13 Ronaldo ff points :mark:

Triffic game :arry was so care free and attacking until near the end.

I was all ready for REVENGE VS PORTUGAL or a WOY IS SACKED :woywoah win win situation but then ICELAND ruined it :sodone


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Ronaldo becoming a hero in social media after throwing the mic of "portuguese the sun" to the lake :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Irish Jet said:


> Portugal vs England will be awesome. That nostalgia.


:hogan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

yer Da after a few:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Irish Jet said:


> :hogan


There was probably a :curry4 chance of playing them before you made the aforementioned post. You're a curse :frustrate

Not quite up there with Spurs' meltdown after you praised them though.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Just EURO things, Italy probably will win all his matches and pass as 1st on his group and gets Spain, and is on the same bracket as germany, france, england, spain, italy, while Portugal couldnt win even 1 match and even though they have Croatia, if they win that match they would have good chances of reaching the final


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Bloody hell what a goal by Ronaldo that was I would say Goal of the Tournament so far.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Bloody hell what a goal by Ronaldo that was I would say Goal of the Tournament so far.


:jet3 :jet3 :jet3

Wasn't even the best goal of that match, let alone the tournament.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



seabs said:


> *Such a shame those last 10 minutes marred a great game. Disgusting lack of pressing from Portugal at the end.*


Playing Devil's advocate here (as I should since I am Portuguese ), I think that they just were trying to avoid any serious risk. Those last 10 minutes were the worst case of Do Or Die imaginable for Portugal - essentially, if Hungary scored the 4th, we would be done with, whereas if we scored, we'd move all the way to 1st and we'd have to deal w/England, a bit of a scary prospect giving the shambles of our current state (though Croatia is hardly any better, tbh). Hungary probably didn't want to risk losing the 1st place position either, so I think both teams just settled for a tie  But yeah, those last 5 minutes particularly felt like nobody gave a shit anymore :lmao

An absolutely heart racing game, otherwise. My heart goes to Hungary, which we severely underestimated going into the Tourney.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

From what you've described - avoiding risk, playing for a draw, settling for 2nd/3rd in the group - sounds like Portugal have a small team mentality enaldo2 :bosque


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

The Republic of Ireland have been utterly screwed in this tournament. Denied BLATANT penalties in two games. Both with the score at 0-0. 

Luck of the Irish my ass :jet5


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Seb said:


> From what you've described - avoiding risk, playing for a draw, settling for 2nd/3rd in the group - sounds like Portugal have a small team mentality enaldo2 :bosque


DEM SWALLOWING OF WORDS :lolportugal amirite?

Hey, we're looking at the bright side: at least we're getting our work cut out than if we had gone against Germany/Spain/Italy/England/France. Though w/Croatia and potentially Poland, Wales or Belgium on the horizon, that doesn't sound much more exciting for us (especially Croatia, who are the tits to the say the least).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

JESUS MOTHERFUCKING CHRIST

WE'RE ALREADY SHITE ENOUGH AS IT IS, DO YOU HAVE TO MAKE THINGS EVEN HARDER FOR US BY DENYING STONEWALL FUCKING PELANTIES????

KUNG-FUCKING-FU KICK IN THE LAST GAME AND NOW THIS?

GIVE US A FUCKING CHANCE YOU STUPID CUNTING FUCKS

EDIT: GO DIE IN A FIRE, HOWARD WEBB YOU BALDY FUCK


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

"Ireland fans have to accept that was a difficult call" - Howard Webb

HAVE TO ACCEPT

Yes Howard I'm sure they're in an accepting mood right now.

Webb trolling :lmao :troll

:frustrate :fightmem8


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Well, I thought Andy Townsend won commentary line of the tournament when he said he would have elbowed Howard Webb if he made that penalty remark during a game, but then Cockland posted this beauty in the chat box:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745708871621185536
I haven't the foggiest what he's saying, but the PASHUN :sodone :loveit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

That is the modern day version of "DENNIS BERGKAMPPPPPPPPPP DENNIS BERGKAMPPPPPPPPPPP"


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

OH MY GOD WESSY I WAS READY TO BURY YOU.

MISSED AN ABSOLUTE SITTER.

THEN YOU PRODUCED THAT CROSS :wes 

HOOLAHAN... WESSY HOOLAHAN... NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA!

I CALLED BRADY SCORING THE WINNER IN THE CHAT BOX A MINUTE BEFORE HE DID :woo

IRELAND WITH THAT FIGHTING SPIRIT IN SPITE OF ALL THE ODDS BEING STACKED AGAINST THEM :fightmem8

:sodone


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Ireland ositivity 

Great too see Ireland, Northen Ireland, England and Wales all go through to the last 16 (lolscotland). Ireland/France is gonna be crazy interesting...kinda hope Ireland beat them and get revenge for DAT HAND OF GOD.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Home Nations (England, Wales, REAL IRELAND) + FAKE IRELAND all into the Euro's and through to the knockouts.

Scotland ique2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

:WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Scotland :mj2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Irish fans need to learn the words to 'on the ball city' after that. Norwich winning a place in round two of the euros.

:banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

_*IRELAND!!! 

All 4 home nations teams through :frankie

:wes immediately making up for his cock up. Would have been so harsh on him after a good tournament to have that bog him down.

WALES VS NORN IRON

IRELAND VS FRANCE: THE REMATCH FOR JUSTICE.

ENGLAND VS POPULATION OF 300,000

SPAIN VS ITALY

WHO THE FUCK ARE GERMANY AND CROATIA EVEN PLAYING????

THE TURKS CAN FUCK OFF NOW!!!!!

WALES VS NORN IRON IS A KNOCKOUT GAME AT A MAJOR TOURNAMENT.

WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. DROWNING IN FUCKING DUGMEAT. *_


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



seabs said:


> _*WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. DROWNING IN FUCKING DUGMEAT. *_


Range of emotions and highs/lows felt by fans at this tournament:



England fans: Mostly lows and frustration against Russia/Slovakia, massive high with the last minute winner against Wales, happy to meet Iceland next round.


Wales fans : Massive low losing in the last minute to England, but major highs with 2 wins, and through top of the group and the expectation of now going further.


REAL IRELAND fans: Low in the first game, high winning the second game, major high holding out against Germany and getting through.


FAKE IRELAND fans: Mostly lows until one massive high at the very end, happy to be through and have a chance for vengeance against France.


Scotland fans:




:bosque

(Sorry Andy, I couldn't help myself)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

inb4 iceland knock out england


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

*ALMOST FORGOT.

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE DUTCH????

AND THE GREEKS?

BWAHAAHAHAHAHA

:bosque

MORE IMPORTANTLY. INCOMING. SEABS' TEAM OF THE GROUP STAGE. I KNOW YOU'VE ALL BEEN :lenny2 over it. ALSO MUCH MORE IMPORTANTLY. SEABS' POTATO TEAM OF THE GROUP STAGE. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON.

ALSO WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. IT'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY BUT WE CAN'T FIND THE FUCKING SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTS.

EDIT: OMG DENIS I GOT THE LENNY2 SMILEY RIGHT AT THE FIRST TIME OF ASKING. SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTLAND.*


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Congratulations to the boys in green! Ireland deserved this victory. You gave it all. But now we have to focus on the game against Spain which will be cruel..


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Seriously though I'm so chuffed for Wes after all the bullshit he's had to put up with over the years at club and international level. 

It's no :jet3 to suggest he's been Ireland's best available midfield talent since the end of 2011 (possibly attacking talent in general since Keane was fairly washed by then :washed :ralph), despite being criminally overlooked by Trap in 2012. I thought he was going to become the villain, but he showed the spirit from the Lambert years, dusting himself off and creating what back then was a textbook late winner.

:wes

I'm dead chuffed for @DenAuston and yes even @Irish Jet too despite some of the absolute pelters I've given him over the years. Enjoy it lads :clap It also means MORE naive Denis optimism (okay maybe it's not :shrug) and Jet hyperbole in this thread :mark:

Also I got 12 ff points from the Norwich boys today :woo



Poor old Andy3000 :mj2










Actually fuck that, what more can you need than Corluka's IGLOO BUNNETT???


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:w:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

That was just fucking incredible. The SCENES at the end - On the pitch, in the stadium, in my living room - Fucking ecstasy. Voice is gone from screaming at that cunt McGeady, heart's almost gone from the final 10 minutes. EMOTIONS.

Fair play to O'Neill. He said he wanted to inject some energy into the team and that's what he did. We were the far better side on the night and Brady was immense. Playing him through the middle was a brilliant move, he was always pushing us forward even if his delivery did fall off as the game went on. McClean had his best game in an Ireland shirt - What he lacked in quality he made up for with relentless pressure. They all put everything they had into it. Heroic effort.

Fucking Wes. He lost it and then he won it. The brilliant little bastard. We needed something different in the final third and he provided it. Delighted for him as it would have been a horrible ending for him to go out on that miss.

Great night, the ones that make all the shite worth it. France can get fucked.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Interesting times in my house.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



AryaAnark said:


> Interesting times in my house.


I legit forgot that you're Irish for a bit there :side:

Are they all on tilt after you claimed you know what? :anark

Either ayet has the game of his life or blows chunks. No middle ground please. It's needed for the :keys (yes that's another @Seb TEXT ON THE HEAD smiley).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Guys my house is interesting too


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Andre said:


> I legit forgot that you're Irish for a bit there :side:
> 
> Are they all on tilt after you claimed you know what? :anark
> 
> Either ayet has the game of his life or blows chunks. No middle ground please. It's needed for the :keys (yes that's another @Seb TEXT ON THE HEAD smiley).


Ireland don't have a chance against France.

And that's exactly why we have a chance.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

After everything I've brought to this forum, including the words 'dugmeat', 'fitba' and 'bunnet', while simultaneously spreading the JOY of Claudio Caniggia and Jim Leighton, I can safely say that thread title is the most hurtful BETRAYAL I've ever felt in my eight and a half years here. And that includes being STRIPPED of my moderator privileges for being a black man. 

I was set to come in here and helicopter my congratulations-willy to one and all, but no more. I hope every one of the home nations get well and truly podgered now. 

I hate you all as much as James McLean hates the queen. 

Goodbye.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Not quite sure why any Englishman would be happy that Rep of Ireland qualified.I felt sick as a dog watching the last 10 minutes. 

Crazy to think that after the group stages kane, Lewandowski, Muller and Zlatan have not scored a goal between them, especially considering how poor some of the groups have been

Croatia have been the best team so far for me with Russia definitely being the worst

I will stick with France being my pick to win the tournament, they have not looked to good so far but will be very hard to beat on home turf


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

What did I do to deserve such a title


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> I hope every one of the home nations get well and truly podgered now.


So you're supporting Ireland and everyone else who isn't England, Wales and British Occupied Ireland?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



AryaAnark said:


> So you're supporting Ireland and everyone else who isn't England, Wales and British Occupied Ireland?


Yes. Unless it was an Irishman who came up with the thread title in which case fuck them as well.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Rockland said:


> Guys my house is interesting too


Is it one of them hobbit houses? :lenny2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Watching the BBC highlights I just realised that's the end of :ibra on the international stage. A rather underwhelming end.



Rockland said:


> Guys my house is interesting too


I doubt it Cockland. You probably all sit around making rape XI's ("let's make a rape XI" - Cockland 2016) while listening to Taylor Swift and admiring Mathieu Valbuena's height. Bloody Yanks :bigron

If I was forced to go to a Chelsea fan's house I would rather go to @Joel's place and play darts :villa :joel


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I don't make rape XI's but you best believe a typical Wednesday night includes Taylor Swift and Valbuena chatter at the land of Rock. :towns


However, I will try to make a group stage XI soon.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

The Austria equalizer :angle


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

The :grigg heat map on the BBC highlights where he's running up and down next to the touchline warming up.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's :keys


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

*THE ALL IMPORTANT TEAM OF THE GROUP STAGE.

McGovern

Candreva Pique Bonucci Alba

Kante Rakitic

Iniesta Payet Perisic

Morata​
Fuck it I'm bored and I love doing these. Keeper is a pick a name out of the hat one. No obvious choice. The big names either cocked up (Hart/De Gea) or had fuck all to do (Neuer/Buffon) and I need to pick a Keeper who actually did something. McGovern was obviously great vs Germany and did well in the other 2 games I guess. Only 2 goals conceded is really good going. I don't even know who else to consider. Sommer had a very good game vs Albania and then 2 more decent outings. Half tempted to just put Kiraly in for playing the fake out pass earlier. 

Candreva is an easy pick at RB. 2 great games and one of the standout players of the tournament so far. Srna is the other good shout who's been great at RB. Pique an easy choice at CB. Superb vs Croatia and very good in the other 2 games including a massive goal vs Czechs. Bonucci kinda obvious too despite not being brilliant tonight. Wanted to get Corluka in for 3 WARRIORISTIC battles. LB I was totally lost on. Rose had 2 good games but no defending to do. Vertonghen had 2 good games after the Italy mess. Olsson actually had 3 good games for Sweden but that's maybe just me noticing him more from PL bias. There's probably an Albanian defender in there that deserves some appreciation here. Alba was good as per. I spose it should be Alba.

Kante is an automatic pick. I did originally have Modric pencilled in alongside him last night and it was killing me to leave Perisic out but then he scored that goal and I was like fuck it Rakitic can drop back. Fuck authenticity. Not like I don't have 3 LAMs anyway. Modric would probably be in if he played vs Spain though. His usual underappreciated brilliance on display. Rakitic a contender for best player of the group stage thanks to many players missing the 3rd game. Similar to Modric in his usual underappreciated brilliance. Dier worth a shout although clearly a level below them 3. Busquets his usual greatness too but Kante is seriously challenging his claim to best holding mid going. Kroos was great vs Ukraine and then went back to being massively overrated safe pass Tony the next 2 games. No German player feels a bit odd and I bet it makes Goku roll his eyes (a plus for doing it btw) but they haven't been all that great and none of them have stood out. 

Iniesta and Payet pick themselves. Perisic has been superb working the wing in an era where great natural wing play is dead and gone. 3 really good games. Strong shout out for Dzsudzsak here. De Bruyne has been really good the last 2 games and was also good vs Italy and probably would have a good claim with better finishing from Lukaku. Also slightly less honourable mention to Hoolahan who had 2 good games and a massive cameo tonight. No shout out to Bale despite 3 goals. Didn't think he stood out vs Slovakia and was anonymous vs England. 2 average FKs going in off Keeper howlers doesn't get you in my team Garry! Hamsik was great vs Russia and decent vs Wales but barely got a kick vs England. 

Forward was pretty much impossible to choose to the point that I considered a 4-2-4 with not even a false 9 but alas I want this team to have much needed credibility on an online wrestling forum. Morata is there pretty much on default by scoring the most goals. Lukaku should have had the spot wrapped up as well as the Golden Boot with decent finishing vs Italy and Sweden. Pelle was great vs Belgium but did nothing else. It's bad that Ronaldo has a half decent shout despite all his misses. Lewa hasn't turned up yet. Seriously half considered Sturridge who's been good while he's got to play. 

THE EVEN MORE IMPORTANT POTATO TEAM OF THE YEAR

Hart

Gillet Cana Clark Evra

Henderson McCarthy

Martial Goetze Sterling

Ibrahimovic​
Ton of contenders for the GK position but Hart takes the position as the biggest potato of them all because I kinda expect whoever the fuck Ciprian Tatarusanu to be a bit of a potato. Fuck all to do for 3 games and messes the only 2 things he had to do up. Tad harsh for the Russia goal but questionable positioning and full on Jim Leighton for the Wales goal. At least De Gea made some big saves in the first 2 matches.

RB is a harsh one but no obvious picks that come to mind. Gillet wasn't good though and then got unceremoniously dropped. Plus he's named after that thing that Robbie Savage wore under his suit that one time on live television. Cana had his spot wrapped up since Day 2. Only red card makes him an auto pick but the way he got it as their captain cements him also as a contender for Potato of the Tournament. Another strong front runner is Clark. Absolutely awful. Two strong potato's keep Ramos out who I considered for a nostalgic RB birth after a shit defensive performance vs Croatia on top of a horrific penalty miss. Evra at LB is another easy one and another serious front runner for POTT. Extra edge with not 1, not even 2, but 3 potato outings. Darmian doing his best to get in too. Could probably the name the entire Russian back line in this too but I can't tell any of them apart. Shout out to the one who ran past Weiss like a charging maniac.

Henderson probably would get looked over if I wasn't English but I am so fuck you. I have to admit McCarthy is me giving into a bit of pre-emptive peer pressure to maintain my credibility here. Not been good but I haven't seen him as noticeable awful as many of you have. There was probably a Russian CM who was worse than these two but I don't think they have potatos in Mother Russia. Alaba probably more deserving than Henderson actually but fuck Henderson. 

Loads of candidates for the attacking positions. Sterling is duh. Goetze I was going to have up top but then I remembered Ibra (he was very easy to forget this tournament) and Loew was nice enough to drop him back and Mario for still being awful in a second position this tournament. Martial pains me but geesh he was really bad in that 45 minutes. Muller put forth a great effort to make it in here. Shaqiri was dog as per usual. Konoplyanka a strong shout. Fellaini as per usual with a good showcase for himself here too. 

Ibra the easy choice up top. Totally anonymous. Not expecting greatness from him in a shit team like Sweden's but produced literally nothing at all. Strong shout out to his buddy Berg for giving him strong competition for this spot. *


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

France vs Ireland is gonna be fucking incredible. Would be sweet to see karma rear its ugly face.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*









































das it mane


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

The home nations plus the fake irish all making the last 16 :mark:


Also do find it a little funny that North Ireland vs Wales is a knockout euro game :lmao. Saying that I can easily see Hungary or Wales upsetting Belguim and making semis


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Wales are gonna win it brehs


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I can see Wales making the final. Doubt they'll win it, and if they do, I just hope Bale doesn't score. I already wanna puke every time I see his face.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

why's that m8


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Arrogant monkey face. I dunno. He's a good player, He just really irritates me. He does naturally what Seth Rollins tries to do


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I think my rec team might be able to take the top half of the playoff bracket 

Portugal/Hungary wasn't the most technical game by any means, but it was by far one of the most entertaining games of the tournament.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Glad Republic of Ireland beat Italy last night as it means we've avoided France in the last 16 and got Wales instead, which no offence to any Welshies, they're possibly more beatable than France would've been and ROI get a chance for revenge for that Thierry Henry handball.

It'll be a tough game against Wales regardless but I'm sure our players/fans aren't ready to go home yet.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Top Shelf said:


> Not quite sure why any Englishman would be happy that Rep of Ireland qualified.I felt sick as a dog watching the last 10 minutes.


This is the fear talking.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



DenAuston said:


> das it mane


that is brilliant :clap


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

So I think we all can agree that the best matches of the tourney (or at least a few of them) so far have been:
- Portugal vs Hungary
- Spain vs Croatia
- Croatia vs Czech Republic

What about the biggest busts? Off the top of my head, I remember Germany vs Poland was a flop.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



seabs said:


> *THE ALL IMPORTANT TEAM OF THE GROUP STAGE.
> 
> McGovern
> 
> ...


Excellent hard work, but no Bale makes it a disgrace. He by himself carried his utter shitty team to the first position in their group unkout


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Apparently the FA held talks with the :brodgers a few months back

Woy SHOOK


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



seabs said:


> *THE ALL IMPORTANT TEAM OF THE GROUP STAGE.
> 
> McGovern
> 
> ...


Team looks fairly accurate to me. Morata's goals were all fairly simple finishes iirc, but he is top scorer and who else is there?

Bench would be something like:

Buffon
Rami
Walker
Kroos
Xhaka
Dzsudzsak
Bale

Sommer, R Sigurdsson, Boateng, Srna, Busquets, Dier, Hoolahan would all be in with a shout.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Fighter Daron said:


> Excellent hard work, but no Bale makes it a disgrace. He by himself carried his utter shitty team to the first position in their group unkout


*Said the Madrid fan.

He was anonymous vs England and only scored because of a keeper cock up. Quiet vs Slovakia and only scored because of a keeper cock up. Didn't see the Russia game but he ain't getting in ahead of Iniesta/Payet/Perisic based on one good game and 2 meh games. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Ramsey has been wales best player at the tournament

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



ATF said:


> So I think we all can agree that the best matches of the tourney (or at least a few of them) so far have been:
> - Portugal vs Hungary
> - Spain vs Croatia
> - Croatia vs Czech Republic
> ...


Italy vs Sweden. A parked bus vs a completely clueless unskilled attack. If you're suffering from a sleepless night, put that garbage on.

If I wasn't invested in it due to being a fan then I imagine England vs Slovakia would have been utter dog eggs too. It was fairly bad regardless.

I didn't really enjoy Poland vs Norn Iron either due to the anti-football of the latter, although Poland did create a few chances, most of them which they hilariously slashed wide.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

*Biggest bust is definitely Germany/Poland. If you expected Italy/Sweden to be good then you got what you deserved. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I doubt anyone expected it to be good. I doubt anyone expected it to be that bad either.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I've missed quite a few games but the biggest disappointments I've seen at the tournament so far are:

a) The SLOOT cam: Serious lack of sloots on display. Camera guys should be fired and replaced with Keys and Gray :keys

b) Germany/Poland: Serious lack of quality in that game, especially from Germany. There was a pretty strong hype train behind Milik going into this tournament as well and he was trash as I recall. Also, someone (I think Joel) said in the chatbox that Low's disgusting touchline antics were done in order to motivate the team, so there I was anticipating him doing something truly heinous and despicable, but he didn't.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

I think Bale's definitely a fair shout. He certainly wasn't anonymous against Slovakia and was in fact much better than Ramsey - He was always an outlet and a threat. It was only against England were he was quiet but how Wales setup didn't really do him any favors. He deserves credit for the goals, whether they were mistakes or not, he forced them. Bale is basically everything Ronaldo should be at international level, where he's as good as anyone.

Any PREDICTIONS for the last 16?

Switzerland v Poland - Shit game. *Poland win 1-0.*

Wales v Northern Ireland - Awesome to see them playing. Will be rooting hard for Northern Ireland but I can see Wales undoing them with a moment of brilliance from Ramsey/Bale. *Wales win 2-1.*

Croatia v Portugal - One of the ties of the round. There's been a lot of exaggerated criticism thrown Portugal's way. They've dominated their games and probably should have won all three. Croatia have arguably been the most impressive side so far. I expect Ronaldo to continue wasting set pieces though. *Croatia win 2-1.*

France v Republic of Ireland - No pressure on us and I think the Italy game will give us huge encouragement. That said it has all the makings of one of our glorious defeats. *1-1, France win on Penalties. * :hogan

Germany v Slovakia - Slovakia will try and contain like they did against England but I expect them to get punished this time. *2-0 German win.*

Hungary v Belgium - Hungary are no joke and I can see them pushing Belgium to the limit, but they'll have too much quality not to get through eventually. *2-1 Belgium AET.*

Italy v Spain - The glamour tie of the round for sure. I think Italy are fucked, especially if they concede early, it's a nightmare matchup IMO. *3-0 Spain.*

England v Iceland - I do see this as a potential upset, considering the momentum Iceland have behind them. Like Ireland there’s no pressure on them at all and they’ve actually played some very good attacking football at times. Would love a GYLFI 1-0 win but I see England scoring. *I’d say 2-1 England is most likely.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Not only have the French cameramen failed to live up to their stereotype as serious creepers, but when they have bothered to have a perve, they've thrown a few serious munters into the mix too. Those German beasts from the other night, good grief. Sorry if any of them were related to you Hol.

:woywoah

:jetbad camera work.

CGS really should have made a predictions thread for this tournament. There probably aren't enough games for him (or anyone else) to make it really worthwhile now with just the knockouts remaining, unfortunately.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

We made history yesterday. First team to advance to the knockout stages without winning a single game :lol

Ronaldo finally doing something. :dance 

I think someone should hand Ronaldo a microphone before every game so he can throw it to the river... It seems to enhance his performance levels.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



seabs said:


> *Said the Madrid fan.*


So, if you put Alba, Rakitic, Iniesta and Piqué in there...Said the Barca fan?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Andre said:


> Not only have the French cameramen failed to live up to their stereotype as serious creepers, but when they have bothered to have a perve, they've thrown a few serious munters into the mix too. Those German beasts from the other night, good grief. Sorry if any of them were related to you Hol.
> 
> :woywoah
> 
> :jetbad camera work.


There's always this.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Fighter Daron said:


> So, if you put Alba, Rakitic, Iniesta and Piqué in there...Said the Barca fan?


Rakitic and Iniesta aren't arguable, Pique is amongst a crop of CB's who've had EXCELLENT tournaments but his winning goal means he deserves the nod over the likes of Rami/Boateng/Sigurdsson, Alba is questionable but probably just in there by default as who else is there at LB? Bale doesn't deserve to get into the team over anyone Seabs picked, unless you're picking him as a striker over Morata, which isn't his position.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Can't believe how Bale doesn't get into the group stage XI. He has been decisive for Wales and has scored important goals. He is also joint top scorer from a team which are not highly rated. Wales have been brilliant so far and Bale has been central to their play.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Yeah despite Bale not being a striker, it's where he's played for Wales. He's dragged them this far, Ramsey has had one good game. I'd put him in instead of Morata, Walker in instead of Candreva and I dunno about Alba at LB. I feel like he's just being named there for the sake of it, he's not been bad or anything just not stood out. Maybe Hector?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

McGovern

Srna Schar Boateng Hector

Kroos Witsel

Perisic Iniesta Payet

Bale

That's the actual XI from UEFA. Too many Germans in there considering they didn't even play one good game.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Fighter Daron said:


> McGovern
> 
> Srna Schar Boateng Hector
> 
> ...


Germany haven't conceded a goal yet. That is why Boateng is there. He's been solid.Kroos has been the best passer in the tournament and was MOTM in the first game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

3 Games today !!!!:mark:

The football is back :banderas

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*






:banderas

:jetgood goal.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Glad Poland won. Did not see the match as a whole, but from the tid bits of what I've seen, it was dull outside of a few fun sequences.

BRING ON WALES/NORN IRON


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Xhaka definitely an Arsenal guy :mj4

Bring on the :balecock


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

_*Shaqiri is pants but when he turns it on he's definitely not pants. GOTT.

Swiss deserved that after not taking advantage of Poland being there for the slaughter after they scored. :jetbad performance from them 2nd half onwards. Defence was there to be got at and they showed absolutely no desire to attack. 2 :berlino teams indeed.*_


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Shit game. As expected.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Dayum, that Shaqiri goal. GOTT right there.

Now.... is it just me, or is this Wales/NIR game... pretty boring? *Hides in a bunker from all the angry Home Nations fans*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

this game really needs a pick me up. you are not wrong ATF


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Right now we are experiencing Platini's 'vision' coming to life. 

:bosque


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Andre said:


> Right now we are experiencing Platini's 'vision' coming to life.
> 
> :bosque


Good point. I didn't even think about this. N.Ireland vs Wales is sad. Horrible teams in the knockout-stage. It is the corrupt Platini's vision realized. :frown2:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

going to be 1-0 on an own goal.

Could have predicted that 40 minutes ago.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

This has been one of, if not the worst, knockout matches at a Euro's I can ever remember. Both teams have stunk up the joint and the goal befitted the calibre of play.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

A goal more than fitting for the standard of this match.

:bosque


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Good God, own goals on a KO stage. Not quite Marcelo own goal in the opening match of the WC in his home country embarassing, but close enough. Fuck this game, I can't stand anymore of it. Switzerland/Poland was better, imho.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

So glad Norn Iron are going out. They've absolutely stunk this tournament out. Playing anti-football or just playing Football like your Auntie would. Shockingly shit team.

I would patronise their fans and say they've been a credit to the tournament, but they haven't. Singing for a player that hasn't played a minute of football :curry4 of the time, a player that's kept out of the team by :dud who is fourth choice behind CAMERON FUCKING JEROME at Norwich :lmao How small time and embarrassing :bosque How about, you know, chanting for the players on the pitch? :jetbad creativity.

NORN OUT enaldo2 enaldo2 enaldo2

:grigg's heat map on the plane home SOON :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

cant BELIEVE we lost to this shit team JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

real ireland lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

How unspeakably shit must Greece be to finish BOTTOM of a group that Norn Iron TOPPED :sodone


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

*:jetbad game. At least Croatia/Portugal later should be a :jetgood one.

Also forgot to say earlier, big shout out to Poland for celebrating right in front of the Swiss fans after the penalties and nearly sparking a riot.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

#VoteLeave wins again :banderas


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> cant BELIEVE we lost to this shit team JESUS CHRIST


Stay salty... :Brock


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

What a DUD of a game. Like I said, Switzerland/Poland was somehow better - didn't expect that. That takes some serious shittiness. Glad Northern Ireland got their asses booted off, they definitely looked less competent than Wales there and in general (which has put on a solid tourney so far).

Now, here's hoping that Croatia/Portugal makes up for this, so far, terrible day of football. The funniest thing? I won't even be mad if we lose to Croatia, who are so good right now it's not even funny. Rooting for them to win the Euro should they beat us, which, while I'm keeping hopes up, they should, not gonna lie. Yeah, call me a pessimistic whore, but truth is truth. That being said, we are changing up our XI to match the one we carried to the Estonia game a couple of weeks ago... which we won by 7-0. Sure, it's Estonia, but 7-0 wins are never easy, and this was the XI we carried out for most of the game. Addition of Cedric Soares is extra good, the guy makes artistic masterpieces of crosses. So, there's some confidence here.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*

Btw I think Robbie Savage broke the :jet3 during that game.

"OHHHH WE'VE GOT A GAME ON NOW!!!" and "A BIT OF MAGIC!" sounded like something the love child of @Irish Jet and Jonathan Pearce would spew while FELLAINI ROBOTS are smashing into each other. Fuckern warz! 

Not :jet7 commentary.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Andre said:


> "OHHHH WE'VE GOT A GAME ON NOW!!!" and "A BIT OF MAGIC!" sounded like something the love child of @Irish Jet and Jonathan Pearce would spew while FELLAINI ROBOTS are smashing into each other. Fuckern warz!


So what you're saying, is that







+ :jetgood :jetbad =














?

:hmm:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

I... I... I CAN'T BREATHE. I CAN'T BREATHE :lmao :lmao :lmao

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Going with Croatia in this one.

My only hope for this one is that Ronaldo cries.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

NO IGLOO OR SWIMMER'S HAT enaldo ::jose


















... yet :evil


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Ronaldo is yet to cry. Disappointing.

Could easily see one of the Portuguese guys get sent off. They have done a bunch of stupid challenges. Just begging for cards.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

more dross


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Bring back the old format :cry


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Feels like we went back in time to 2010 with the quality of play....


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Another ZZZZZZZ game to put with the rest.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

A lot of crap football has been played today.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

30 more minutes of this???? why????


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Third group games and these first day of KO's have largely been awful (with the exception of the Portugal/Hungary game).


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why am I stll watching... this is awful.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This game is so dull. 

Also happy my prediction pre euros of wales making quarters coming true :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O great... We get to continue watching Portugal play awful football. Yay.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

I cant believe it....:cal


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fucks sake  dammit Portugal


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Portugal in QF with their first win and rewarded for finishing 3rd with a route easier than the group winners.

This better be the last time this wank format is used.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Thank fuck that's over :cry

Portugal finished THIRD in their group and now might have a fairly clean run to the final (although dealing with SIR ELBOWSALOT might be awkward







).

This format :bosque

I'm SCAPEGOATING Corluka for that loss. He's wasn't bad or anything, but Croatia's POWERS were clearly kept inside his IGLOO + BUNNETT. The absence of those today cost Croatia dearly.

Croatia going from dark horses to FLOPS in the space of a few days. 

:jetgood to :jetbad

BELIEVE IN THE BUNNETT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Thank fuck that's over

Now burn the tape


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

And just like '08 we lose the game in the last minutes because we cant fucking score...

Another chance wasted to go deep...

:trips7


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Dell said:


> Portugal in QF with their first win and rewarded for finishing 3rd with a route easier than the group winners.
> 
> This better be the last time this wank format is used.


That particular half of the draw, is un-arguably, the weakest. The other half of the draw contains Spain, Italy, Germany, France, and (ahem) England. Clearly "stronger" on paper, and in reality too.

Format isn't all that bad.. it did, strangely, make the last round of group games a little more exciting. But it's too many matches and does seem a little uneven in the spread of the draw.

I believe Euro 2020 will have 24 teams too, so, probably not the last time we will see this format.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Portugal deserved to win.

Croatia were very cautious and you can see why. Deadly counter attacking when they finally started to push. Perisic was unlucky but you can't leave that space for The Portugal front 3.

It was a pass by Nani btw. Fuck the haters.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

All your cries of hatred amuse me 8*D TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

Renato Sanches = gold (despite the many fouls). Anybody that denies is fooling themselves.

William Carvalho tho... Jesus Christ was he terrible.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

:jaydance3:gameon:high5:JLC3:dandanceards:yay:jaydance5:EDWIN7:EDWIN4:WOO:Westbrook:rusevyes


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Format isn't all that bad.. it did, strangely, make the last round of group games a little more exciting. But it's too many matches and does seem a little uneven in the spread of the draw.
> 
> I believe Euro 2020 will have 24 teams too, so, probably not the last time we will see this format.


Because of the format we got teams like Slovakia and Northern Ireland absolutely park the bus and play complete anti-football in their last group games order to settle for 3rd place finishes. Portugal also shut up shop at the end of their last group game in order to settle for 2nd/3rd, although their game was probably the best game of the tournament.

Format is a farce - Italy win their group and get Spain, and then Germany. Portugal come third and get Croatia followed by the winner of Poland/Switzerland. Farcical.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Just to think if Iceland hadn't scored that late goal and finished ABOVE Portugal, Portugal would have been punished for finishing second by playing in the stronger bracket. But by doing worse they were given more benefits than a Scouse mother of seven.

It makes no sense :woytf 

Not having a go at Portugal btw. Don't hate the player... hate the game.

Therefore, for the billionth jet3) time... Platini enaldo2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Dell said:


> Portugal in QF with their first win and rewarded for finishing 3rd with a route easier than the group winners.
> 
> This better be the last time this wank format is used.


Using this format you'd have teams like Iceland , Wales , Croatia, Turkey , Poland, Switzerland , Romania and Russia would all have to play Playoffs against each other then Sweden , Hungary, Republic of Ireland , and Ukraine would have been straight eliminated . You can't pick and choose when its okay to praise the format and when its okay to criticize it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

In fairness most people have been very consistent with their criticism of this format (me in particular). It's been anticipated as being a nonsensical mess for the last couple of years.

Bring back the GOAT 16 team format please :cry


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Andre said:


> In fairness most people have been very consistent with their criticism of this format (me in particular). It's been anticipated as being a nonsensical mess for the last couple of years.
> 
> Bring back the GOAT 16 team format please :cry


To be fair, the 16 team format was what made Euro great . I've heard lots of praise that it gives smaller teams a chance so yeh. Oh well . Denmark won in 92 and they didn't even qualify


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Tbf, if Spain did their job and beat Croatia, they could have knocked out Portugal tonight. The format is garbage, but Portugal got Croatia because Croatia topped their group. A tough group too. We all expected them to beat Portugal tonight as well, so we didn't see this game as a reward for Portugal.

It's a shit format, but Portugal only took advantage of it by coming third. The rest of it was Spain being shit vs Croatia and Croatia being shit today.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*










Stone Cold Renato Sanches :austin


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Stinger Fan said:


> To be fair, the 16 team format was what made Euro great . I've heard lots of praise that it gives smaller teams a chance so yeh. Oh well . Denmark won in 92 and they didn't even qualify


The 16 team format honestly was as perfect as you could get.

Ok there were maybe one or two rubber matches in the group stages, but that was far outweighed by a higher concentration of quality which meant a greater quantity of dream matches. There was always at least one genuine group of death too. This time we've had a bunch of weak groups and teams playing for draws to finish third, which has made the tournament a duller experience.

There were only ever a couple of minnow underdogs, but that in turn made those teams more interesting and their journeys to make it that far even more impressive. This time there are loads and it's reduced the prestige of the competition IMO.

Back then any teams that made the knock outs had to really earn it. The brackets were as fair as possible and it meant you had to beat at least a couple of very good teams to win the tournament. Obviously now it's all random and doesn't reward quality teams.

As much as there's long term banter for Greece being boring, their upset in 2004 was fairly deserved IMO. It was still a great tournament in spite of them dulling their way to victory and they at least did it the hard way.

Denmark in 92 was actually in the 8 team format, btw. That's not enough teams IMO. Means you can win the tournament with a massive fluke. Or with Peter Schmeichel playing out of his skin, as the case was then.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Joel said:


> Tbf, if Spain did their job and beat Croatia, they could have knocked out Portugal tonight. The format is garbage, but Portugal got Croatia because Croatia topped their group. A tough group too. We all expected them to beat Portugal tonight as well, so we didn't see this game as a reward for Portugal.
> 
> It's a shit format, but Portugal only took advantage of it by coming third. The rest of it was Spain being shit vs Croatia and Croatia being shit today.


Eh, it's not really about Spain, or Portugal facing Croatia.

When you look at this game in isolation, Portugal deserved the win against Croatia, a team that like you said we all expected to be good. There's no argument about that. Congratulations to them.

The issue is what lies beyond that. I don't see how finishing third in one group should be rewarded with being in a weaker bracket, while finishing first in another leads to a stronger bracket.

That's just ridiculous.

Again it's not a criticism of Portugal. They've done what they've had to and at the same time I doubt they could have planned this route. I've also looked at the other side showing how they could have been punished FOR PERFORMING BETTER. It's not a moan at them.

Look at Italy. Even if Croatia finished second in their group, Italy would have had what's on paper a tough second round fixture. Then more beyond that.

The format is just plain nonsense.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Andre said:


> The 16 team format honestly was as perfect as you could get.
> 
> Ok there were maybe one or two rubber matches in the group stages, but that was far outweighed by a higher concentration of quality which meant a greater quantity of dream matches. There was always at least one genuine group of death too. This time we've had a bunch of weak groups and teams playing for draws to finish third, which has made the tournament a duller experience.
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Andre said:


> Eh, it's not really about Spain, or Portugal facing Croatia.
> 
> When you look at this game in isolation, Portugal deserved the win against Croatia, a team that like you said we all expected to be good. There's no argument about that. Congratulations to them.
> 
> ...


But the upper bracket is only this weak because the likes of Spain and England failed to win their groups. 

Switzerland/Poland vs Spain vs Portugal
vs
Hungary/Belgium vs England/N. Ireland

Germany/Slovakia vs Italy/Croatia
vs
France/Ireland vs Wales vs Iceland

If England and Spain win their groups as expected, we have 3 big sides on each bracket and a dark horse each. Far more balanced. I'm not trying to champion this format or even say it's good (it sucks). But we only have a weak bracket because big sides didn't do well enough. 

Group E and F winners do have a the right to have a gripe though. Every other winner got a 3rd place team, while they got stuck with runners ups, just because they were unlucky enough to be drawn in those specific groups. Not very fair on them.

Anyways, a number of 24 does not work for a tournament. Daft planning.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Joel said:


> But the upper bracket is only this weak because the likes of Spain and England failed to win their groups.
> 
> Switzerland/Poland vs Spain vs Portugal
> vs
> ...


I don't really buy the idea of a couple of strong teams finishing second being the issue. If that happened in the old format it didn't matter, because if you advanced you would probably have to play a strong team anyway. It all worked out in the end.

The issue is the third place nonsense and the planning of the brackets. If you take the third placed teams out you're left with France Switzerland Wales England Croatia Spain Germany Poland Italy Belgium Hungary Iceland. With first and second place weighting they would mostly lead to fair ties (barring group f teams, but that is more an issue of 24 teams) and the same beyond that. Obviously you can't divide 12 into 2 via a knock out without further bullshit, so here we are.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



ATF said:


> All your cries of hatred amuse me 8*D TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLO
> 
> Renato Sanches = gold (despite the many fouls). Anybody that denies is fooling themselves.
> 
> William Carvalho tho... Jesus Christ was he terrible.


If Renato Sanches improves his pass game he can be an absolute top player.

William is too slow for this kind of game, Danilo would've been a better fit. What's incredible is that he wasn't even the worst today, or the 2nd worst.

Nani was just awful, as it's usually the case with him. I know he is our best scorer in the Euro, but come on, what else did he do in the whole tournament? Everytime he receives the ball in attacking position I know he's going to fuck up, it's a terrible feeling.

Just thinking about how Quaresma is probably going to stay in the bench against Poland again... fpalm


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



AZTECA said:


> If Renato Sanches improves his pass game he can be an absolute top player.
> 
> William is too slow for this kind of game, Danilo would've been a better fit. What's incredible is that he wasn't even the worst today, or the 2nd worst.
> 
> ...


There is a reason why an 18 year old kid has been transferred to Bayern Munich for 30 million euros. Give him 5-10 years and he'll be prepared for Ronaldo to pass him the torch as our flagship player.

Danilo is better in every way than William. And a few other presences like Adrien Silva and, despite the fact that he's been there from game #1 , Rui Patrício are unnecessary when we have so many better players than them. Insisting on a Sporting midfield just because LIGA NOS POWER is dumb imo.

And yeah, Nani did barely jackshit. Quaresma and Renato Sanches should be XI'ers, period. I have no idea in the world why Santos thinks they shouldn't start. None. Absolutely none.

But as a whole, the game was fucking terrible, anyway. None of the teams, more so Croatia surprisingly, didn't try to do really ANYTHING. We did have some strong individual performances (Sanches + all of our defense), but... offense was almost null. 0 shots on goal in 100 minutes, for Christ sake. Ronaldo as spearhead doesn't work.

Basically, at this point, we have become Greece in 2004. That's what we are.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Portugal game was so bad it made me drink so much gin I wound up not even remembering who won. I still don't even know the final score. I'm assuming Corluka wasn't wearing his bunnet so that'll be why Croatia never won. 

Also what the fuck is this:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Andy :lmao

You always deliver my friend.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

*One of the worst games I've ever seen. 120 minutes and not a single shot on target until the 117th minute. :disdrogba

330 minutes of :jetbad fitba yesterday. :sodone

On the format. I don't hate the new one. The uneven bracketing isn't really uneven in the sense that Wales and Croatia finished above England and Spain so they're technically "better". That's just the way it goes and would be the same with the top 2 from 4 groups going through. Although you can make a valid point that the groups would therefore be tougher.

Yes Slovakia parking the bus killed a game but with the top 2 going through Ireland/Italy would have been a DUD game with nothing to play for. Both the games in that group would have. It didn't work out this way with the fixtures scheduling but Game 3s should have been more exciting with the bottom 2 teams facing each other in essentially a 90 minute knockout game. 

It does mess up the last 16 KO games though. The 2 Winners who get 2nd place teams rather than 3rd place teams is nonsense, regardless of who finishes 2nd/3rd. It evens itself out once you get to the next round though. Or should. The top half is weak as fuck because of upsets not lobsided scheduling. 

I would go back to the old format but it's never happening because UEFA are making a boat load more money with more teams. 2020 will be even worse remember with no host country and having to float between countries every game. *


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

On the bright side, Portugal has both the best and worst game of the tournament so far. Can't say they're not standing out 8*D


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Giroud to bail out France with a ninety sixth minute handball, overtaking Henry as France best fitba player ever. James McLean then gets the jail for throwing water balloons at the Queen. 

Also just heard Portugal won 1-0. I thought they won on penalties.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Ireland have taken the lead through Brady. Come on Payet,show your class and earn me some Fantasy points!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

The brackets have been messed up from the ridiculous new format and dumb scheduling, I don't see how that can be denied. UEFA could have easily ensured that certain teams ended up on certain sides of the bracket, really easily. Just like they used to. It would have meant the possibility of the same strong group members meeting up again in the semi-finals, but that happens in other competitions too and would have happened after the same number of games in the old Euros format as well. It wouldn't exactly be difficult to schedule. Like I mentioned before these problems with rubbish knock out weighting rarely if ever happened in the old format, so to blame it on upsets and underperforming is either highly naive or an indication of a short memory. The third placed teams and the after effect that has caused is the variable. It's obvious if you think about it when comparing this tournament to past ones. I haven't seen one strong argument to convince me this format isn't a total disaster. Oh great some shit teams get another chance via third and to potentially knock out first place teams (again don't hate the player hate the game), making the group stage a joke... and that's in replacement of a couple of dead rubbers. Give me the dead rubbers any day.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Props to Ireland for not parking the bus after scoring so early. Pretty good game so far. Especially after yesterday.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Only saw the 2nd half of France/Ireland, but it was better than any game from yesterday (says a lot when Switzerland/Poland is the 2nd best Round of 16 game so far :lmao).

Payet (Y)
Griezmann (Y)

Nice heartfelt performance by Ireland, but Jesus, did their defense implode after the 1st goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Griezmann :banderas

Racking up the fantasy points as he's now top scorer in the tournament :griez

Shame we didn't get Ireland/England :mjeng

RIP FAKE IRELAND :jetbad


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Ah well, can't say they didn't deserve it. We scored far too early to hold out, but at least we scared the shite out of them for a little while.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

:griez finally showing some quality and justifying me picking him as player of the tournament :clap

I'M GONNA WIN THAT COUPON :woo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Griezmann is on now :griez

Anark is Irish? :wes

Have a feeling Slovakia/Germany will be awful. Can see Slovakia just sitting and defending. Please be good.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Missed most of the first half so can't comment too much, but that was an enjoyable comeback from France. I don't think there can be any arguments that they deserved to win based on how the second half played out. Randolph had a decent half. 

The defending for that second France goal though. School boy errors.

:lolireland

Sad for the Norwich lads but this is obviously the best result for the tournament in a few ways. It's always good to see the host Nation reach a respectable stage, while you always want the best teams involved. It's a shame for England though as if we go through we've got a tough opponent. We're also missing out on some potentially top quality :keys.

The bidding for Brady starts at £12M all you muggy clubs out there :vince$


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Great effort, they gave it everything they had.

Our tempo noticeably dropped off in the second half and we just couldn't press up like we'd be doing so effectively earlier. Between the heat, the Italy game and small rest period I think the toll had been taken on the players. Duffy and Keogh had been really good but lost their heads for a 10 minute spell and that really killed us. The pressure was building all the time and France have too much quality to just allow for that. Thought we were excellent in the first half, getting the balance between defence and attack spot on. We were a threat and even a man down we were at least respectable. 

Ah well. The World Cup is ours.

I'd actually back France to win the whole thing, even though they haven't been too impressive they always look capable of stepping it up and are just grinding out results. There's so much talent for them to call on.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Seb said:


> Because of the format we got teams like Slovakia and Northern Ireland absolutely park the bus and play complete anti-football in their last group games order to settle for 3rd place finishes. Portugal also shut up shop at the end of their last group game in order to settle for 2nd/3rd, although their game was probably the best game of the tournament.
> 
> Format is a farce - Italy win their group and get Spain, and then Germany. Portugal come third and get Croatia followed by the winner of Poland/Switzerland. Farcical.


Well I agree and I also don't. It's a farce because of what's happened in some of the games and the resulting draw, and I don't disagree with that. You're right about Portugal too. 

As a Brit I don't really care too much if NI parked the bus.. it was novel to see them playing Wales and progressing as far as they could, and some of the other so called minnows have at least held their own. I disagree with regard to Slovakia - they've shown ability to play a bit of football. No world class players but some solid ones, and they have a little bit about them. I don't expect Germany to walk all over them.

And just look at that France/ROI game just gone. ROI as a 3rd placer were outclassed, but their fight made for arguably the most entertaining game of the Euro's so far, thoroughly enjoyed it. I prefer the 16 team tournament as we all do but overall I've still enjoyed these Euro's.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



AZTECA said:


> Player of the tournament: Griezmann


:eddie


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

*The thread title doesn't work btw whoever came up with it. Too many syllables. :quite*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Drop the is. Add an 's to home. Easy does it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



seabs said:


> *The thread title doesn't work btw whoever came up with it. Too many syllables. :quite*


Neither did your argument about the brackets :evil

You've also clearly never heard of time signature changes. Poverty music knowledge :quite


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Could have gone worse

Can't wait until Iceland knock them out next round :banderas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Seb said:


> PREDICTIONS COUPON
> 
> Player of the tournament: Antoine Griezmann


:griez

Was struggling to choose between him and Muller for my FF captain, went with Muller :mjeng


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Denis firing shots to numb the pain :hogan


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Going with Belgium here.

There jersey's being slightly off white is driving me nuts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Brilliant performance from Draxler. Germany finally showing their strength once Gotze's thrown in the bin.

Some tasty looking fixtures coming in the quarter finals.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Got to love Hungary. Their continued naive open play has been a wonderful antidote for all the ultra negative dross on display. Bless them.

KDB deserves to play for a better National team.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Is this game good so far? Might watch the second half.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



TheatricalEssence said:


> Is this game good so far? Might watch the second half.


Yes. It's very open.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

De Bruyne :banderas:

Gabor the memetastic legend :banderas:

Lukaku ep


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

that's game. MUCH better from Belgium today. Top half of the bracket is their's to lose.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Hazard looking like he remembered how to play fitba again. Lukaku getting binned and four seconds later big Michy goes and gets his :goool 


Hungary have been a ton of fun in this tournament. Be sad to see them and their "defend? Get to fuck" attitude go home. 

Mesut Ozil should stop hitting penalties, btw. Or if he's gonna take them then at least pass to someone else for the almighty assist.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*

Thank you Hungary you've made this cynical bastard fall in love with this tournament all over again :clap

Just a shame they lacked finishing quality.

Belgium's late counter attacking :banderas

KDB and Hazard are so dangerous if you leave them space to attack.

It definitely didn't seem like a 4-0 game but I'm not complaining.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

England (hope to god I'm wrong) and Spain in the matches tomorrow.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Hazard turning it on in the second half just like he did when he ended Spurs title hopes. Really hope HE'S BACK this season.

:cockhead2


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

I'm so proud of the Hungarians for giving us the freedom we needed roud

That was an all-star performance by Hazard though. Good god almighty, I had tears in my eyes. Now watch me get my hopes and dreams be destroyed by Welsh concrete and a Bale free kick :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: YOUR PLANE HOME IS ON FIRE. HEALTH AND SAFETY'S TERRIFIED!!! :grigg :jetbad*



Irish Jet said:


> Brilliant performance from Draxler. Germany finally showing their strength once Gotze's thrown in the bin.
> 
> Some tasty looking fixtures coming in the quarter finals.



Löw finally benching Götze and Draxler finally showing how good he can be. Awesome. That was almost a perfect performance. 4 clean sheets in a row, beautiful passing, creativity, and this time, unlike the Northern Ireland game where we could have and should have easily scored 6 or 7, we actually finished. Boateng is the fucking man, but that's not exactly breaking news.

Quarterfinals will be incredibly tough (Spain or Italy), but after watching them finally put it all together in such a complete performance, I like our chances. Despite the fact that we've never done well against Italy, I'd still prefer to play against them.





> That was an all-star performance by Hazard though. Good god almighty, I had tears in my eyes. Now watch me get my hopes and dreams be destroyed by Welsh concrete and a Bale free kick


Honestly, I don't see Wales, Portugal or Poland stopping Belgium. They will play in Paris, July 10th (hopefully against Germany). Believe that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

*We picked up 2 points vs Russia and Slovakia :lolengland :mjeng

Hungary were abysmal last night but at least it made for a cracking match. Belgium are lethal with their quick breaks but whenever a team has put a deep defence against them and taken that out of their game they've struggled. Wales will just sit deep all game again like they did in qualifying and probably make for a poor match. De Bruyne's been fantastic since the Italy game and Hazard was very excellent last night. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

I don't think Hungary were abysmal, necessarily. Well, at least not until after the second goal, though even then I'd say they were more reckless and naive than outright bad. I mean, they weren't exactly good defensively, but going forward they gave a real go of it, created a handful of semi-decent to decent opportunities, actually tested Courtois with them a few times, and never once seemed to think they were out of the game (though that would sort of be where the naivety comes in). Actually, yeah, they were pretty abysmal defensively and looked totally out of their depth in the first half. That first half felt far more like a 3-0 half the second half, which they were much better in. And besides, I'm all for teams being abysmal defensively while actually looking like a threat offensively than the other way around. I suppose they deserved to get humped when you look at the game as a whole, but they were far from the worst team on display yesterday (Slovakia were utterly toothless and in a just world (in which Mesut Ozil doesn't hit penalties) it would've been them going home as the first team to concede four goals). Plus their goalkeeper is like 63 years old and still plays the fitba. That is inspirational to deplorable old bastards like myself the wide world over. 

Stand up for the Hungary, brothers and sisters. 

Stand up and be counted.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Vardy and Rooneh at WAR :bosque


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Hungary were not so much as abysmal but incredibly tactically naive. 

:loveit 

Despite leaving the entrance gate so wide open that the Belgian's counterparts in the EU would have approved, some of the chances Hungary created were excellent, and like Andy said Courtois had to play very well at times. He wasn't exactly in his slippers, propping up the goal post with a ciggy in his gob.

They couldn't have been called good either, but they made a genuine competitive contest out of the match for at least 70 minutes. Abysmal is a term that should be reserved for teams like Slovakia and the creativity/direction of Norn Iron fans' chants.


:england play tonight. Hopefully it's more :moore :banderas2 and not yet more struggling to dismantle another parked bus, like Woy has handed the lads a butter knife to try and carve up an overcooked £3 four bird roast from Iceland. :mjeng


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

If England get papped out the competition tonight then y'all best ban me for a week or so because I will go on a fucking tear the likes of which haven't been seen since Hulkamania ran wild over Wendy Richter's snizzleberry hound (that is vagina in Old Scottish, btw).

Someone needs to pay for that thread title last week. I will have recompense.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

INSIGNE UNLEASHED!

:mark:

Have been waiting to see the fucker start all tournament. Looked brilliant when he came on against Ireland.

Edit: Guardian lineups were wrong :hogan

leldegea


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Italy are ripping through my fantasy team. Come on Spain!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

FORZA ITALIA! Awesome game from Italians, they're streets ahead of Spain.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

This is surreal... did not except this Italy to show up. They really haven't shown this type of heart for some time.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

This is great. Spain with a massive failure in a second tournament in a row. Second trophy in a row they failed to defend. Italy were a way better team in this game and deserved to win. Well done.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Fun game. Italy obviously have a rock solid defence with the Juve boys, but Conte is running away with 'best tactician' fyi for those who played the COUPON game.

Also :lmao at him getting FIRED UP :cockhead4

If we don't see :moore (lel) then I hope Italy win for Buffon the GOAT, who made a vital save from ique2 late on. That's the sign of a top keeper, having little to do, but pulling out top saves when others would switch off after long quiet periods.



No Spain treble which means a new champion :woo

Nolito has been garbage outside of the Turkey game. Fabregas has largely been poor although he had some good moments in the tournament. Aduriz made absolutely no impact in any of the games and looked like he was playing in a team which didn't know how to play to his strengths. Morata doesn't offer a lot unless you're creating great chances for him, which Spain didn't really do today. Ramos has been Spain's weakest link in defence.

:lolspain

Surely the end for :bosque

Also :lmao at Danny Murphy for breaking the







over De Gea, saying something along the lines of he's the best keeper he's ever seen or in one on ones. DDG has had a real mixed bag tournament, some good saves but some total howlers, two which he didn't get away with.

:worldclass


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

De Gea went from looking like a skinny Oliver Kahn to peak banterous Jim Leighton a few times a game in this tournament. Without him Italy would've horsed that, but at the same time he pulled a bit of a :howler for the first goal and almost did the same at another point or two.



Cracking performance from Italy, though. Fairly demolished them. Gigi Buffon is also a God walking the mortal plane. I've absolutely loved that guy for the last eighteen years. He would never have left me like my da did.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Finally, today was the pinnacle of Del Bosque's ineptitude. This has been an unmitigated tactical destruction, one more to add to the likes of Scolari, Van Gaal, Sampaoli or Cacic. Del Bosque is a peacemaker and a continuer but he can't build a team for shit. 
The high pressure, solid defensive line and the constant generation of superiorities has drowned the Spanish midfield. The decision of starting with the same guys four times in a row (with aged players like Iniesta, whose role is vital) truly showed Del Bosque's lack of flexibility. Silva and Cesc were losing balls like there is no tomorrow and Nolito was exhausted and the long ball style (due to Italy's work) didn't benefit him at all. Morata was the only bright spot in the first half, acting like a beacon and funneling the limitted attack. It is excruciating to watch players like Koke, Lucas Vázquez (no player like him in the team) or Thiago warming the bench or worse being at home like Isco, Javi Martínez and Saúl. Also I am not at all conviced with De Gea, rape allegations aside. He can't catch the ball and he is always showing off making clearances. Even though today he saved the team a good amount of times. 
The defensive solidity I was talking last week was based in the double pivot of Busquets and the great Xabi Alonso, that enabled Iniesta, Xavi and Cesc to create freely. Today this structure was miserably missed. And with this the cycle of Spain comes to an end. What could be a performance for the ages has finished with a bitter taste. With a capable coach Spain had been able to compete for both tournaments because the players are that good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Ireland 1-0 Italy

Italy 2-0 Spain

Therefore it would be Ireland 6-0 Spain

You cannot argue against mathematics

Glad to be rid of them


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

I'm hoping Germany/Italy pull out another classic like the 06 semis... the way Italy played today gives me hope for it, but the pressure might make them fall back into a far too defensive posture against a far better team than Spain was.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

HOLY SMOKES! 

Iceland's goalie stilll looks like a nervous wreck though. He has to wake up.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Best opening 5 minutes EVER :lmao

Btw, Italy for the finals. They were wonderful.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Can't even hold a 2 minute lead :ha


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*



Kabraxal said:


> I'm hoping Germany/Italy pull out another classic like the 06 semis... the way Italy played today gives me hope for it, but the pressure might make them fall back into a far too defensive posture against a far better team than Spain was.


Yeah, I hope that too, even though in this tournament we've showed that we play way better against those teams that are supposed to be stronger than us.

I wouldn't say I'm confident to get past Germany, but I think we have our chances. Especially cause we are Germany's personal nightmare, when it comes to football.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

:lmao :lmao HOLY SHIT WTF


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Does Joe Hart actually fucking save anything for England?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

:lmao What is happening? I wasn't gonna watch this game, but now I have to.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Now Joe Hart looks like a wreck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*



ste1592 said:


> Yeah, I hope that too, even though in this tournament we've showed that we play way better against those teams that are supposed to be stronger than us.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm confident to get past Germany, but I think we have our chances. Especially cause we are Germany's personal nightmare, when it comes to football.


And Italy have Buffon... if he has one of those days where he is super goalie and nothing gets through no matter how godly, then Italy will naturally win. If only he wasn't a Juve man on the club side.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

:duck

2-1 down to Iceland.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*



Kabraxal said:


> And Italy have Buffon... if he has one of those days where he is super goalie and nothing gets through no matter how godly, then Italy will naturally win. If only he wasn't a Juve man on the club side.


Next stop; the retirement home or MLS


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

I said after the Wales game Hart should be dropped for Forster, the cunt is as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*



cablegeddon said:


> Next stop; the retirement home or MLS


That will be a sad day.... 

And holy hell England. What the hell are you doing? And Iceland is not playing like the little minnow in a sea of sharks. Now if only my feed would stabilise.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Im actually gonna wait till the game is over to MOCK Andre and Seb.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

ICELAND

They've been awesome. Their fans are awesome too. Great half.

England have been shocking. Rooney has been sloppy, Sterling won the penalty but has been poor since. Hart has had a shocking tournament. Sturridge is good, but not nearly as good as he thinks he is.

The upset looks on for Iceland, Hodgson's going to have to change things.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Iceland NOT parking the bus like expected :woywoah

Joe Hart's international career is reaching Rob Green levels of bad. Should be dropped if England somehow get to the next round.

:hartdog

Thank fuck skinny Icelandic Paddy Kenny is a bit shit too.

:theroon and Walker who was more to blame (finally being EXPOSED) at fault for the goal. Undone by a fucking long throw. Don't these lads remember playing against Rory Delap era Stoke? :woytf

:woy has 45 minutes (plus extra time if needed) to save his England tenure being put in the dumpster with Taylor, McClaren and Keegan.

:loveit

RAGNAR officially losing Andre's favourite cult hero clogger of the tournament status after scoring that goal.

:mjeng


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Please soccer gods. Just 30 more minutes. I will never ask for anything Icelandic soccer related ever again.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

What has Roy done to Kane it's like he forgot how to play since he went to the euro's.

Butland should also be the new number 1 next tournament.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Come on Iceland hold it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

Well done to Iceland, they didn't park the bus and sneak a goal, they fully deserved it :clap

Nothing to say about England really. Humiliating. All the players looked terrified and all of them were shite.

Woy followed up our worst ever World cup with this. Shambolic.

:mjeng :mjeng :mjeng











Okay, i'm ready lads


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

@England


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

:lolengland :lolengland :lolengland 

:woy going to be sacked :mark: :woywoah


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

:smile2:

There are going to be a million Euro Brexit jokes.....and I am going to enjoy every single one of them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

My sides :lmao

Captain Rooneh :lmao

Woy :lmao


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

My fucking God, did this just happen? :lmao

To all the British that may have criticized Portugal's performance against Iceland in the group stage, you've been humbled. England was pretty messy, to say the least. Iceland fought hard, well done by them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:moore 










:mjeng


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Give Hodgson a new contract, absolute footballing genius.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The *SHAME * of the home nations. Scotland gave a better account of themselves from the couch.

Embarrassing. Iceland were cruising towards the end. Rooney should retire from football, the disgrace. I was saying in August that he would destroy England's chances and as always he comes up with the goods. The biggest fraud in world football.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*

:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
:moore
*(NOT)*

Seb :bosque
Andre :bosque

ENGLAND :bosque


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

One positive out of England going out... Woy is inevitably gone and we won't have to endure his awful football again! I should definitely win the COUPON Vote of Woy being the worst tactician at the tournament. Had a fluke in the Wales game and made the same exact mistake twice, one after another. First against Slovakia he made defensive changes and kept persisting with the out of form players. Against Iceland he makes a very late change bringing on Rashford (who played well against Wales) who had 5 minutes to do something and to no surprise, he couldn't really do too much. What he did, he did well but you can't do too much with so little time.

Also, nice of Woy to bring on an unfit Wilshere in the second half, keeping Kane on for the entire 90 minutes again where he did the usual awful set pieces, getting knocked off the ball with ease, abysmal first touches and taking 20 yard shots only for them to be blocked by the opposing defender. Keeping Sterling on for 60 minutes too long where he was the worst player on the pitch! Rooney staying on when he couldn't pass to an England player for 10 minutes, just inept performances from both the players and from Woy. Just humiliating all around, no fight, no creativity, no heart... just clueless.

I'm done.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

*TOTAL HUMILIATION*

Goodbye Woy :mj2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I have never watched my country at an international tournament and that hurts.

Thankfully, I have been able to watch time and time again as England go from fuck up to fuck up and this never stops being hilarious :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:lolengland :ken

RAGNAR is GREAT. Happy for Iceland. 

England :cockhead1 as usual


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

haha england xd


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

What an embarrassment. No creative spark in the team whatsoever. Rashford did more in 5 minutes than Kane and Sterling did in the entire fucking tournament, god knows why it took them so long to bring him on. Far too slow in the build up, tactics were awful, no-one played well.

They need to get Butland bedded into the team when he returns from injury too, Hart cost us 3 goals and did next to nothing to make up for it. 

Good riddance to Hodgson too, two consecutive tournaments where we've been abject.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

England being England. Can't be surprised at it anymore. But Iceland.... can they really push it farther? Too bad they are on this side of the bracket since Germany or Italy might be too much defensively. But damn have they made a mark this tourney.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:lolengland 

Iceland was dominant in this game, they surprisingly have a really good Fitba team despite having such a small population.

I feel really bad for :theroon though


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X98GeSIyebY


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Thank God I changed my allegiance from England to Iceland back in 2008, that long game paying off. I'd just like to thank my grandma for being Icelandic so I could justify my decision (no matter how loosely), sat here in my Iceland shirt feeling fucking ecstatic.

All in all, it wasn't the best game Iceland's had but they fucking worked for that win and didn't just park the bus at the end, proud of that team. Sigthorsson had a good game and Ragnar was MOTM, some really good individual performances. Bring on Paris, we're ready. Hopefully Finnbogason sees some game time against France, I think he could be really useful.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Going out of Europe twice in one week:booklel


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

WOY HAS STEPPED DOWN

HE MUST NOT GET AWAY WITH THIS, RELEASE THE :fellabot ARMY


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



> England haven't won a knockout game at an international tournament since 2006












THE MAINSTAY


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

No way, I can't actually believe he is reading that speech off a piece of paper, he's clearly wrote that before the game even started which says it all.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

WOY IS GONE along with dinosaur Lewington and :jetbad coaching career Gnev.

:gnev :woywoah

:banderas2 :banderas2 :banderas2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Delighted.

Hart, Smalling, Cahill, Alli, Wilshere, Sterling and Kane all absolutely tosh. 

Even more delighted Barkley and Stones didn't get off the bench because they'd have been the scapegoats for this.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Oh lawd the absolute :keys if Pardew is the next England manager ards


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

England went from having two dominant, influential offensive midfielders (Gerrard,Lampard) to having none.....definitely feels like the midfield was the problem. Hart was horrible but think about all these overpaid assholes who can't perform against Iceland. It wasn't just Hart's and Hodgson's fault. IMO it was Rooney's, Kane's, Sterling's and Alli's fault


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Seb, could you like my post too?

Thx


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747524044946345985
:booklel


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Brits should take comfort in Wales still being in the tournament. Be proud of the welsh and remember:



> Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
> and never brought to mind?
> Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
> and auld lang syne?
> ...


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I'm finding it really irritating how Iceland are being constantly undersold by pundits. As I said, today wasn't their most talented performance but they finished second in their group, just beat England and they've shown quality in this tournament, why do they get one sentence of credit while the pundits spend the rest of the time treating Iceland like a joke. No mention of how good Ragnar was today, they could at least have given the performance of the winners a bit more of a mention.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



3MB4Life said:


> I'm finding it really irritating how Iceland are being constantly undersold by pundits. As I said, today wasn't their most talented performance but they finished second in their group, just beat England and they've shown quality in this tournament, why do they get one sentence of credit while the pundits spend the rest of the time treating Iceland like a joke. No mention of how good Ragnar was today, they could at least have given the performance of the winners a bit more of a mention.


One great defender, mediocre goalie, genius manager......
edit: france will crush Iceland


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

England's support only seems to exist if they win and win well. That's a shit situation for the players. The bar is too high for them. The fans and media should support them through thick and thin and let them know they appreciate the effort even if they couldn't produce the goods when it mattered. That's the mental block right there; the glory of playing beyond yourself is too far for them to reach because they know that the slightest shortfall will see them ripped into.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Nearly everyone jumping on the RAGNAR bandwagon three games too late :no: you lot need to work on your fitba hipster posing :quite

Iceland have been a credit to this tournament. They look like an actual team that works together. I hope they can pull another upset vs France.

Got to say Iceland's fans are GOAT. Seriously some of the best supporters I've ever heard, no hyperbole.










That :clap chant :banderas

They also have the GOAT commentator:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747536162068267013
:sodone

Just waiting for the England players to film an advert for Iceland, ala Pearce, Southgate and Waddle for Pizza Hut after Euro 96. Joe Hart spilling bags of peas literally all over the shop and Rooney dragging Colleen to the sweets aisle with the force of a chimp crushing a banana. Wilshere to snort a line of coke off of Kerry Katona's monster fun bags in the dressing room.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



cablegeddon said:


> One great defender, mediocre goalie, genius manager......


Being undersold again, Halldorsson wasn't great today and he made a few mistakes but he also had his moments where he kept Iceland in it. 

And on top of a good performance from Sigurdsson, Sigthorsson had a good performance and Bodvarsson, Bjarnason, Gunnarson and Arnason all turned in decent performances that contributed to the win. It isn't a one man team, we weren't sat there relying on an 18 year old to save us off the bench, it's an actual team who came out and played with their hearts on their sleeves. And they deserved more credit than they got.

EDIT: Skulason had a good showing too but he needs to control himself, that kind of shit isn't going to fly against teams like France and Germany.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

That's genuinely one of the worst England performances I've ever seen. I'm not even giving Iceland credit, as they defended for most of it - obviously that's their tactic but if we can't break a team down that's used to playing with a moose as the corner flag, we're fucking shit. Their assistant manager is a dentist! Their goalkeeper produces Eurovision acts. It's fucking embarassing and we're rightly going to be absolutely slaughtered for that result. For my ranking system, everyone starts at 10/10 as I'm super patriotic.

Hart - an undoubted number one for a fair few years now, he's fucked up massively twice now. Got away with the first as we won the game but that's not occurred tonight. He's a talented keeper but he's either Manuel Neuer or Manuel from Fawlty Towers. He's a bit of an arrogant prick too. There's a robot video going around Facebook which is linked to Joe Hart. Watch it. Made 2 good saves. A point for each. 2/10

Walker - good couple of games to start the tournament but he's had a nightmare tonight. As much at fault for the first goal as Hart was for the second. Cannot defend to save his life. A brilliant attacking threat usually but I've seen better crosses at the blind crucifix making workshop. Loses 5 points for the mistake and a further 2 points for talking like a homosexual eating sweets. 3/10

Rose - can't really remember him doing anything bad, or good for that matter. Loses 3 points for being irrelevant. 7/10

Cahill - instills me with as much confidence as wearing running spikes in a dinghy. Putting him up front for the last 5 minutes is the equivalent of being second in a Le Mans race and for the last hour going out there in a Volvo hoping it'll cause trouble. Loses 4 points for being called Gary. 6/10

Smalling - Won a lot of headers, which was quite important in a game where Iceland played more long balls than an Allardyce sex dream. Can't remember him making too many errors, if any. Loses 0 points as he plays for Manchester United. 10/10

Dier - a poor game from another player who's had a good tournament. Was a bit lost for the second goal and might as well have been marking the tea lady as he wasn't anywhere near Sigurdsson at any point of the first half. Incredibly unlucky coming off for Wilshere, given how shit Wilshere was. Loses 5 points for coming off for Jack Wilshere and also being a bit shit tonight. 5/10

Alii - tried hard but to no avail, passes didn't come off, shots weren't on target and was in no man's land for much of the game. As far as attacking players, he was probably one of the better ones. That's about the same as being the straightest guy in the gay bar. Loses 4 points for me not being able to spell Alli first time around. 6/10

Rooney - has had a good tournament and I know it's the cool thing to have a go at Rooney when he has a shocker, fuck it's getting to be the in thing to defend the fucker but he was absolute fucking shit tonight. Genuine spastic levels of bad. Couldn't make 10 yard passes all night and him and Sturridge clearly had a competition going to see who could lose the ball the most. They both won, we lost. Loses 8 points for being fucking horrific. 2/10

Sturridge - was horrific against Slovakia, was even worse tonight. So one footed tonight he makes Antonio Valencia look like Glenn Hoddle. He's the greediest player I've ever seen play football and unless we start spreading chocolate on the ball and asking DA's ma to play, that won't ever change. Fucking abysmal. Loses 7 points for being shit and a further point for playing for Liverpool. 2/10

Sterling - FUCK OFF 0/10

Kane - the worst free kick taker in the history of free kick taking. Like Stevie Wonder playing darts. Hawking moonwalking. Tulisa sucking dick. Fucking dreadful. Has done fuck all these Euros and it's a mystery as to why as he was fantastic last season. Just embarrassingly bad. 3/10

Wilshere - what a fucking waste of space. About as creative as a your mum joke. Your mum's so shit at football she makes Jack Wilshere look good. I defended his selection as he's actually good when he's not off his tits. Loses 7 points for being terrible, gains one for not being Jordan Henderson. 4/10

Vardy - didn't do a lot, which is to be expected when the Icelandic defence is deeper than DA's ma's fanny. Loses 4 points for looking like a generic shoplifter. 6/10

Rashford - looked exciting for the 3 minutes he was allowed to play. Did more in that time as any other attacker did in the entire game. Gains a point for being Marcus Rashford. 11/10

Roy Hodgson - took Henderson to a tournament. took a not fully fit Henderson to a tournament. didn't stamp on the faces of every defender at half time after we conceded a goal from a throw in from a team that has a specialty in throw ins. Loses a ridiculous amount of points for not only being in charge of this shit but also having facial expressions that always look as though he's seen something really scary then pissed himself. Owly little cunt. -4/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The bookies list for next England manager.

:maisie3

Sums it up even more really. I said this whilst watching the game. We havn't got an identity, a style of play, nothing. We just keep turning up with a random selection of players and hope things happen.

One of the worst football defeats and performances in my 35 years on this sod ridden earth.

Credit to fucking Iceland. Thoroughly deserved every bit of it. Good luck to them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

They are CLAMOURING for a Glenn Hoddle return. That's actually happening right now. In 2016.



Vader said:


> That's genuinely one of the worst England performances I've ever seen. I'm not even giving Iceland credit, as they defended for most of it - obviously that's their tactic but if we can't break a team down that's used to playing with a moose as the corner flag, we're fucking shit. Their assistant manager is a dentist! Their goalkeeper produces Eurovision acts. It's fucking embarassing and we're rightly going to be absolutely slaughtered for that result. For my ranking system, everyone starts at 10/10 as I'm super patriotic.
> 
> Hart - an undoubted number one for a fair few years now, he's fucked up massively twice now. Got away with the first as we won the game but that's not occurred tonight. He's a talented keeper but he's either Manuel Neuer or Manuel from Fawlty Towers. He's a bit of an arrogant prick too. There's a robot video going around Facebook which is linked to Joe Hart. Watch it. Made 2 good saves. A point for each. 2/10
> 
> ...


:jetgood


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Vader said:


> Hart - an undoubted number one for a fair few years now, he's fucked up massively twice now. Got away with the first as we won the game but that's not occurred tonight. *He's a talented keeper but he's either Manuel Neuer or Manuel from Fawlty Towers*. He's a bit of an arrogant prick too. There's a robot video going around Facebook which is linked to Joe Hart. Watch it. Made 2 good saves. A point for each. 2/10
> 
> Walker - good couple of games to start the tournament but he's had a nightmare tonight. As much at fault for the first goal as Hart was for the second. Cannot defend to save his life. *A brilliant attacking threat usually but I've seen better crosses at the blind crucifix making workshop.* Loses 5 points for the mistake and a further 2 points for talking like a homosexual eating sweets. 3/10


Not sure which of these two is my favourite :lmao

Post of the Year.

Your thoughts on Woy reading out a fully-fledged resignation speech only 10-15 minutes after the result? He's either a prolific wordsmith or he had that shit prepped.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Marcus Rashford: No player completed more successful dribbles in England vs Iceland than Rashford did (3) in just 5 mins#ENGISL

Actually hilarious.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



3MB4Life said:


> It isn't a one man team.


IMO it is. It's a one man team. That one man is Lagerback. Truly a genius. It's not a great squad (not even good) and I believe that will become apparent against France.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I'm assuming he had it ready for whenever we got peppered by a half decent team. Turns out all it required was a great team work ethic and the ability to throw a ball.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

@Vader :lmao

Post has made me a tad less depressed. Those fucking analogies. :heston x10000

Post of the damn year right there.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747551770054897664

:bosque


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



cablegeddon said:


> IMO it is. It's a one man team. That one man is Lagerback. Truly a genius. It's not a great squad (not even good) and I believe that will become apparent against France.


Of course, Lagerback is a fucking genius. But the squad they have there isn't anything to turn your nose up at. Look at the list of players in that earlier post and then you have Gylfi and Finnbogason who are good when they show up, having that combined with the amazing tactics from the coaching staff and the incredible work ethic of that team, I think they stand a decent chance. It's not like France have been incredible and they've certainly had their weaknesses, I completely trust Lagerback to pull us through.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Green Light said:


> https://streamable.com/s3ni
> 
> :bosque


That is fucking amazing.

:lmao


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Vader said:


> Cahill - instills me with as much confidence as wearing running spikes in a dinghy. Putting him up front for the last 5 minutes is the equivalent of being second in a Le Mans race and for the last hour going out there in a Volvo hoping it'll cause trouble. Loses 4 points for being called Gary. 6/10


If Cahill is a Volvo then Alli is a freaking Reliant Robin.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Shearer GOING IN DRY on English fitba on BBC right now, even taking shots at GNev :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY MASTERMIND" HODGSON*



Seb said:


> :moore beckons given as our attacking options are UNMATCHED by any other team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:maury


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> If England get papped out the competition tonight then y'all best ban me for a week or so because I will go on a fucking tear the likes of which haven't been seen since Hulkamania ran wild over Wendy Richter's snizzleberry hound (that is vagina in Old Scottish, btw).
> 
> Someone needs to pay for that thread title last week. I will have recompense.







ME RIGHT NOW, BROTHERS! 

DOING THE FUCKING HAKA IN THE LIVING ROOM AS WE SPEAK! THE HAKA ISN'T ICELANDIC, YOU SAY? HEAVE IT UP YER SNIZZLEBERRY HOUND COS THIS MOTHERFUCKER DON'T CARE!

:goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool :goool

Rooney: dugmeat 

Alli: dugmeat 

Hart: TRIPLE dugmeat

Rooney: dugmeat, retired, died in a dugmeat fire, came back, EVEN MORE DUGMEAT

Kane: dugmeat but good at free kicks (only joking, full on DUGMEAT)



Actually, in all seriousness, I kind of feel bad for Englahahahahahahahahahahah remember that thread title the other day?

Rooney: ALL THE DUGMEAT IN THE WORLD

Vardy: Red Bull and dugmeat

Sterling: dugmeat

Rooney: SOMEHOW EVEN MORE DUGMEAT

























:blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker 



































































































































































































:blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker :blinker



WHATCHA GONNA DO, BROTHER, WHEN ICELAND generally play fitba like they have a clue how to and operate within a system that is designed to suit them and you do the exact opposite of that? Well, get beaten is the answer to that.

















They came for glory. 




They came to channel Banks, Moore and Hurst, Greaves, Charlton and Armfield. 




Instead they got Richard Wright, Michael Ricketts and Keith Curdle, Zat Knight, Seth Johnson and Franny Jeffers. 

(probs woulda had more success with those ^^^ numpties, tbf)


































































































































No but seriously. I'mma be the bigger man here and give credit where it's due. Aron Gunnarsson's beard game was exceptional.






















































































:claude










































































Glad Welbeck wasn't involved with that horse shit, btw. He'd have won the game for you single-handedly and then I wouldn't have been able to make this post or blow the roof of my house with my FEROCIOUS EJACULATE.









































































































































































:claude


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:cockhead4 *ABBIAMO VINTO CONTRO LA SPAGNA* :vaffanculo

*SEMPRE FORZA ITALIA FINO ALLE FINE* :lolitaly


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747552270825332736
:bosque


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Father Ted said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747552270825332736
> :bosque


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Ramsey at the end shouting some guttural nonsense because he's so overjoyed. 

'They don't like us and we don't like them.'

THIS IS THE FITBA, BROTHERS AND SISTERS.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Now that walnut head has fucked off maybe we'll get a manager in who actually selects his team to fit the formation rather than shoe horning all of his faves into a shite 4-3-3. Iceland proved that good coaching and a team full of heart will take you far in football, nevermind the big time charlies who will be on their holidays by the end of the week. 




I had it all of last season with Villa and now with England. Can the teams I support actually show some fight for once :vincecry


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Green Light said:


> Shearer GOING IN DRY on English fitba on BBC right now, even taking shots at GNev :mark:


He wants the job too. LEL.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Just shamelessly applying for the job live on air :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

My mates' nan knows a bit about FITBA and I understand can organise a piss up in a brewery. Should have a chance.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

don't agree with putting the lads kid on the front page:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747558333486370816


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

It won't ever happen because he's already got a cushy job, is about to lead his club to a glorious new future at a new stadium and the FA are complete fuckwits, but the only obvious candidate for the England job is Bilic.

:jet2

He has a good international coaching track record, knows the English game, speaks the language well enough and is most importantly so cool he's as cold Corluka's igloo.











If we HAVE TO take an English coach then...

ards for the :keys? His streaky nature at club level wouldn't be as big a problem at international level because you don't get enough games in quick succession to run players into the ground by continually playing the same starting XI. Plus he wouldn't have time to shag all the England players' wives... well, apart from at tournaments ards In all seriousness he's far from ideal though because his talent is in counter attacking and he's just an average manager when England need a great one.

Howe is promising but lacks experience and hasn't ever manager above lower prem level or managed big names or huge egos. Maybe in the future though? Similar applies to Garry Monk.

:jet is a bit long in the tooth and his expertise is in making teams hard to beat and surviving at all costs by getting the bare minimum results needed through dire football. He's not a coach with a great track record of developing or nurturing exciting young attacking talents or someone who has shown expertise in tactically undoing defensive teams, which is most of the teams England play. Again though, he gets a high :keys score so should be considered.

:gnev has had a :jetbad coaching career so far so that's a definite NO.

Glenn Hoddle (why was that suggested? :lolengland) is a no as he would probably tell Harry Kane and Wayne Ronney that they look like the hunchback of Notre Dame and a down syndrome ape because they were Jimmy Savile's bollocks in a parallel universe. Not good for team morale. MOVE ON TO THE FUTURE AND NOT A PAST LIFE.

Failing that there's Berlino, but if we have to have ENGLISH coaches that's a problem, as without assistant manager Silver C I doubt we would have a coaching team as good as Pep's tenure at Bayern. We need both for :england to complete the :silverc at the next World Cup.









Btw I was forming a list of the worst England managers in my lifetime, thinking if Hodgson's tenure will go down as the worst.

Capello was absolutely dire at the 2010 WC, taking mongs like Heskey and playing Green. The football was dire, but at least the qualification process was stress free and he only had the chance to mess up one tournament.

Keegan was piss poor tactically and quit in SHAME losing to Germany in the last game at the old Wembley, but he at least had the partial minor excuse of a tough group at Euro 2000.

Taylor was a flop at Euro 1992, failing to progress from the group while playing some of the dullest football known to man. He also picked CARLTON PALMER AND KEITH FUCKING CURLE. Failure to qualify for USA 94 was a disaster, but at least he had the excuse of a weak pool of players.

Hodgson didn't have to qualify for Euro 2012, but in fairness he did okay in the group stage, before England stunk the QF out vs Italy. He had easy qualifying groups for WC 2014 and Euro 2016, but absolutely shat the bed at both tournaments. Failing to beat dreadful Russian and Slovakian teams is pathetic. Losing to a shop for single mums and chavs is humiliating. I think he's actually worse than all of the above because he has had more time to develop a good team, with better players than Taylor, but has actually become progressively worse with each tournament.

So really only McClaren can be called worse, after failing to qualify for Euro 2008 with the so called 'golden generation' in an albeit tough qualifying group. Then @Green Light posted that video and put any doubts to bed.

:sodone


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Oh... INB4 the new coach is Gareth Southgate :cry :mjeng


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Mick McCarthy imo


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

hart is shit


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*



ATF said:


> My fucking God, did this just happen? :lmao
> 
> To all the British that may have criticized Portugal's performance against Iceland in the group stage, you've been humbled. England was pretty messy, to say the least. Iceland fought hard, well done by them.


Not sure how us being total shit makes your shit performance any better. Just because we were a disgrace to our nation does not make the performance by yours good :draper2

Woy being gone 6 years too fucking late the utter useless joke of a manager



Oh and Joe Hart I have not had to do anything. Yeah you can't do anything useful at all you useless cunty cunt fuck. Never have I seen a top keeper play so fucking shit. 



3MB4Life said:


> I'm finding it really irritating how Iceland are being constantly undersold by pundits. As I said, today wasn't their most talented performance but they finished second in their group, just beat England and they've shown quality in this tournament, why do they get one sentence of credit while the pundits spend the rest of the time treating Iceland like a joke. No mention of how good Ragnar was today, they could at least have given the performance of the winners a bit more of a mention.


In fairness we should have been on the other side of the draw if not for Woy being a fucking idiot with stupid changes versus Slovkia. Iceland played well and they knocked out Holland to get here. However England were awful. Utter tosh plus it is in England of course we would focus on our performance and tbh as a nation of our size we should be able to beat Iceland no disrespect. 

France will most likely beat you tbh but you will easily put up more of a fight then the shower of shit that was that performance.

Sterling the little midget has dropped in value more then the fucking pound. 

As for next England boss I don't give a fuck. Just someone who will get us to play decent football and not embarrass us as a nation.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Now that walnut head has fucked off maybe we'll get a manager in who actually selects his team to fit the formation rather than shoe horning all of his faves into a shite 4-3-3. Iceland proved that good coaching and a team full of heart will take you far in football, nevermind the big time charlies who will be on their holidays by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly it doesn't matter who the next manger is, He will fail. For as bad as Woy is he cant be blamed for players who totally crumble at the slightest hint of a challenge

Euro 96 under Venables. Yes we got to the semi final and were unlucky to go out but people forget that other than the 4.1 Holland victory we were pretty poor throughout .Dogshit in the opener v Switzerland,We got lucky in the Scotland game and could only breathe easy when Gazza finished it late on and the qtr final against Spain was a awful game. We created fuckall and scraped through on pens

World cup 98 in France under Hoddle. Started ok v Tunisia but then got turned over by Romania, Got the result against Columbia but didnt play well at all,granted we were unlucky v Argentina but still a 2nd round exit

Euro 2000 under Keegan. People forgot the noise that was being made for Keegan to get the job at the time. Finally we had a manager who would attack and install passion etc. We were fucking diabolical and went out in the group stage. Bye Kevin

World cup 2002 under Sven. Finally we had gone for a foreign manager who will bring a different mentality and show that the job is a poisoned chalice for English managers only. Wrong. We did well to get out of a very tough group and the 2nd round performance against Denmark was impressive but after Brazil went in front just before half time in the qtr final we were already beat .IIRC we didnt have a shot on goal in the 2nd half and exited with a wimper

Euro 2004 under Sven.Brilliant in the first game v France although we crumbled late on and lost the game. We played very well in the next 2 games dismissing Croatia and Switzerland but then went out in the 2nd round to the hosts Portugal on pens

World cup 2006 under Sven. After stuttering our way through a relative easy group as winners we then struggled our arses off to see of Ecuador 1-0 in the 2nd round before another early exit on pens v Portugal

Euro 2008 under MCclaren. Didnt even qualify

World cup 2010 under Cappelo. Absolutely dogshit from the first group game till the 2nd round exit after getting molested 4-1 by Germany 

Euro 2012
World cup 2014
Euro 2016 .All under Woy. No need to go into how we went on as everyone is aware of how shit we have been

The point i am making here is in the last 20 years we have had top managers and the outcome is always the same. Venables,Hoddle and Keegan were all very popular choices at the time and all come up short. Sven come with a cracking C.V having won the league as well as cups in Sweden ,Portugal and Italy. McClaren had done a brilliant job at Middlesbrough and the likes of Roy Keane had stated that he is one of the best coaches he has ever worked with. Capello was a world class manager having won title and cups in Spain and Italy and also had a European cup on his record. Every single one has failed miserably.None of them have even advanced past the qtr final stage and all of them have never been the same since they had the job

The current crop of players is o.k but it is nowhere near the level of teams of the past..The 96- 2000 teams had Shearer, Sheringham, Ince, Gazza, Seaman ,Adams and Mcmanaman 2000-2010 had the golden generation of Beckham, Scholes, Lampard .Gerrard, Ferdinand,Cole, Rooney. The outcome is always the same. Pathetic and Spineless surrender

Woy is a clueless man yes but he cant be blamed for the likes of Kane, Ali, Sturridge, Cahill etc all turning into complete retards and not being able to pass the ball 5 fucking yards to feet

No matter who gets the job next nothing will change .

Managing and playing for England is nothing but a curse for every person involved


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Andre said:


> Failing that there's Berlino, but if we have to have ENGLISH coaches that's a problem, as without assistant manager Silver C I doubt we would have a coaching team as good as Pep's tenure at Bayern.


Thanks for the endorsement but i retired from managerial duties after my team won the Bury and Bolton district Kenyon cup final at Gigg Lane in 2011. I went out on top


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Top Shelf said:


> Thanks for the endorsement but i retired from managerial duties after my team won the Bury and Bolton district Kenyon cup final at Gigg Lane in 2011. I went out on top


We are truly fucked then :cry :mjeng


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



> Alan Shearer: "That was the worst performance I've ever seen from an England team. Ever.
> 
> "We were out-fought, out-thought, out-battled and totally hopeless for 90 minutes. I said after the three group games that England weren't good enough - I didn't see enough.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



3MB4Life said:


> I'm finding it really irritating how Iceland are being constantly undersold by pundits. As I said, today wasn't their most talented performance but they finished second in their group, just beat England and they've shown quality in this tournament, why do they get one sentence of credit while the pundits spend the rest of the time treating Iceland like a joke. No mention of how good Ragnar was today, they could at least have given the performance of the winners a bit more of a mention.


Fucking disgusting they were already talking about France vs England and completely dismissed Iceland. Typical arrogance with no results to show for it.

Deserved result in the end


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The Reddit post-match thread is a gold mine.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Timeless said:


> Fucking disgusting they were already talking about France vs England and completely dismissed Iceland. Typical arrogance with no results to show for it.
> 
> Deserved result in the end


It's that kind of arrogance that costs them games. They presumed they were gonna beat us, they got an early goal and then got complacent. They let stupid goals in and it gave us the win. If they'd actually worked, they might have stood a chance but as I've said before, this Iceland team isn't anything to look down on, it's a good side with a brilliant manager and people better start taking us seriously.



Roy Mustang said:


> In fairness we should have been on the other side of the draw if not for Woy being a fucking idiot with stupid changes versus Slovkia. Iceland played well and they knocked out Holland to get here. However England were awful. Utter tosh plus it is in England of course we would focus on our performance and tbh as a nation of our size we should be able to beat Iceland no disrespect.
> 
> France will most likely beat you tbh but you will easily put up more of a fight then the shower of shit that was that performance.
> 
> Sterling the little midget has dropped in value more then the fucking pound.


All I'm saying is, if England had been knocked out by Germany or Spain (in all honesty, you might actually have been able to beat Spain), the pundits would be talking about the other team and their players but Iceland's big win got brushed off as a fluke against a side who didn't play properly. There was no comment on our players or our performance and I think punditry should include addressing the game as a whole, not having a piss and a moan because your team lost.

And this was another thing that annoyed me about the commentary. They kept on addressing the size of the country. Why the fuck does it matter? If you had a country in the Euros with a population of 100,000 people but it had Ozil, Messi and Ronaldo on the team, would anyone care about the size of their population or would they talk about the team? No one even mentioned Ragnar's cracking performance, no one mentioned Sigthorsson, no one mentioned Gunnarson, they just whinged about Sterling and Hodgson losing to a small country with no professional league.

I also think we stand a decent chance against France. If Iceland has proved anything in this tournament, it's that our strength is in tactics and France have shown some glaring weaknesses in this tournament. If Lagerback can go in with a good game plan and make good decisions during the game, we can punish any French mistakes and maybe cause another upset. I know probability and the odds are staked against us but there were people who thought we couldn't qualify, there were people who thought we'd be out in the group stage, there were people who thought we'd lose to England and now we're playing France in a quarter-final. Iceland are looking the greatest moment in their footballing history in the face and this team has the heart to give everything they have to go that little bit further. Don't write us off yet, that's what everyone else did and it doesn't seem to have worked out to well for everyone else who tried it.

And to finish my essay, yes, Sterling is shit. I've been saying this since before he left Liverpool. Being fast doesn't make you good at football and that's pretty much all he's got. His crossing is inconsistent, he can't shoot for shit, we probably should have let him get away rather than giving away that penalty because he'd have missed anyway. Why he was starting games when you had Lallana who'd just come off a decent performance against Slovakia and Vardy on the bench, I have no idea.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The game ended 11 hours ago and I still haven't stopped laughing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

England are the gift that just keep on giving :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Thing that's been bugging me also is; Was Lallana injured, or was it just Woy being Woy?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Brock said:


> Thing that's been bugging me also is; Was Lallana injured, or was it just Woy being Woy?



I get the Hodgson bashing, I really do, but shit, Rooney, Sterling, Kane, etc are supposedly world class players making insane money (how much did City pay for Sterling?). If they can't get the job done against Iceland while fans have to clamor for the likes of Lallana and Rashford... Damn, that's sad.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: HUNGARY FOR BELGIAN CHOCOLATE? (Shit :joel joke of the day)*



Roy Mustang said:


> Not sure how us being total shit makes your shit performance any better. Just because we were a disgrace to our nation does not make the performance by yours good :draper2


It sure doesn't, but I'm just saying: you shat the shit on us, but England's performance against the same team wasn't any better. As a matter of fact, you were actually worse :draper2 Juuuuust sayin'.

Well, at least you can take solace on the positive that Hodgson has left.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



KC Armstrong said:


> I get the Hodgson bashing, I really do, but shit, Rooney, Sterling, Kane, etc are supposedly world class players making insane money (how much did City pay for Sterling?). If they can't get the job done against Iceland while fans have to clamor for the likes of Lallana and Rashford... Damn, that's sad.


I don't care about who's supposedly world class, but if a player has a previous good game or is in form generally, then he should be given the chance to at least play a part in the next game. I thought Lallana has done well bar his finishing tbh. If he was injured, then fair enough.

Far more than Raheem Sterling managed (well, apart from him being in the right place last night to get clattered by the goalkeeper).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



SHIRLEY said:


> Mick McCarthy imo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

*Iceland are a much better team than anyone is giving them credit for, even now. Yes it's a shambles on our end but the hyperbole machine is out in full force. Commentary was horrifically patronising to them last night that I was almost rooting them on. Idiots at HT had a debate about whether Forster should start the QF :lolengland. Iceland are a good team though and they've got this far without Gylfi really turning up so far. The park the bus notion after the Portugal game got blown up way too far too as that's not how they usually play. For some reason I ended up watching a couple of their qualifying games and they're a good team that don't just sit back. 

All that said though the result but especially the performance were embarrassing. Nobody turned up and nobody looked like they had any idea how to affect the game. Hart's an arrogant cock who pretty much let every single shot he faced this tournament go past him. Walker as boldly predicted got shown up as soon as he had some defending to do. Rooney had a legit 0/10 game and there's a reason I'm not using the jet smiley. LEGIT 0/10. Sturridge was awful but I put that one on Woy for sticking him out wide yet again when it's a proven fact that he's ineffective out wide yet he seems to have played his entire international career under Woy out wide. Yet when he's up top where he actually plays he's lethal. Kane just had a horrific tournament. The set play nonsense. Just pure hilarity. Horrific game for Woy too. Made absolutely no impact on the game with his changes and waited until it was too late to make his last one. His insistence on Wilshere this tournament was perplexing, especially when he chose to never use Barkley, who granted has lost form lately but has at least been playing all season, is match fit and provides an attacking threat. We've turned into an absolute joke at international level. No KO win since 2006 and I think it's 1990 since we won two straight KO games. The fuck is that with all the talent we've had over the years? Next manager will likely be more of the same, definitely if we insist on another English Manager. I was pushing for Sampaoli last night but he's just joined Sevilla. It'll likely be Gareth Southgate. EL OH EFFIN ELL. 

Next round:

Poland vs Portugal. It's about time Ronaldo turned up and won them a game. Poland are trash and Lewa is producing a great push to knock Ibra out of the Potato Team of the Tournament so far. Portugal take it via Ronaldo brace to bag up Top Goalscorer. Messi stuff the last few days will probably push him to a VERY EXCELLENT performance. Both teams are gash though.

Wales vs Belgium. Expecting a stinker of a match with Wales sitting deep and neutralising Belgium. Can only hope Belgium get through as Wales/Portugal will probably be dire and at least Portugal will be naive enough to let Belgium play. Belgium on penalties when BIG MAN Ashley Williams insists on taking the last one but blasts the ball into Turkey aiming at Van Persie's head.

Germany vs Italy. Hopefully be a great game. Can't see Germany not leaking a goal on the break and that Italy defence sitting deep will cause many problems for Germany. At least with Gomez starting up top and not a false 9 they have a better chance. Germany in Extra Time.

France vs Iceland. Iceland are good but a better than good team will beat them. France in the only comfortable Quarter victory. *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

English players are just fundamentally BOTTLERS on the international stage it seems. I don't know why, I don't think you can just blame expectations being too high or the media hype, those things are the lowest they've been in years (from my perspective), and besides, it's no different to how it is in other countries. 

Whether or not the likes of Kane et al. are world class (they're obviously not) is irrelevant, the point is that they simply aren't able to recreate their level of performance that we see from them at club level for England, when it matters. I think it transcends tactics or systems or teammates or anything like that, when the pressure's on, we just wither. Been that way for years now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Disappointed with the put downs from non-England fans on here, I was ready lads









The best came from Andy and Heartbreak, neither of whom's teams actually made the tournament :bosque

I don't mind a foreign manager but not another fucking Capello who didn't know the language nor even bother to learn it. We need someone who is going to give the team a bit of grit and fight, and someone who knows how to organise teams at this level. Bilic from Andre is a fantastic shout.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The level of animosity and boos towards the English players when the Prem games begin again is gonna be :banderas

I still remember the Prem crowds giving them no mercy the weekend after losing to Croatia at home in 2007, they'll have a month and a half to cool off this time but I still expect it to be there

Gonna be 2006 Ronaldo x 23 (minus whichever players weren't tainted: Rashford, Everton guys etc)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

DA's sig :lmao

The McClaren video a few pages back is fucking hilarious, implore everyone on here to watch it if you haven't seen it. Summed up his cluelessness perfectly.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seb said:


> Disappointed with the put downs from non-England fans on here, I was ready lads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bilic would be great but tbh he would be silly to take it. 


Hart and his stupid comments pre match throughout the competition. Could not catch clamdyida if he had sex with the town bike bareback the way he was playing. 

Iceland showed in qualifying they are a decent team however our performance was just so abject.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*






Bit harsh

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



> All that said though the result but especially the performance were embarrassing. Nobody turned up and nobody looked like they had any idea how to affect the game.


This is pretty much it for me tbh. Not the fact that we lost to Iceland (Altho I maintain that a footballing nation such as us should be beating, no two ways around that given the supposed talent and differences between the teams and what not), it's the sheer dire and abject performance we put on last night is what I can't get over, regardless of who we were playing.

It was fucking shockingly bad to levels that I havn't seen in a long while tbh. Iceland were more organised, more disciplined and actually had a clue on what to do to bloody progress and get the best out if what they have. Continuous sticking Sturridge on the right wing last night esp was just beyond baffling and Woy and co has no clue on how to change things for the better.

Not qualifying for the next WC might be the best fucking thing at this point tbh, but I still expect us to go through tho and probably have to deal with this shit all over again. Oh joy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I propose that once the :fellabot army is done EXTERMINATING Woy and his minions, we send them back in time to bring Alf Ramsey back (or forward :hmm to the present to lead us to glory once more :moore


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747588718047813632
If this quote is genuine :woytf


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The clamour for Glen hoddle

Jesus christ fpalm

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Shearer's right about Wilshere. Last night's game would've taken a very different turn if you had Danny Drinkwater or Mark Noble (or BOTH :mark there playing give-and-go's on the edge of your own eighteen.

Wilshere was pish most of the time he was on the park. Over the whole the whole tournament, I mean. I get that I'm giving off some Arsenal Fan Ergo Jack Wilshere Fanboy vibes over here (I'm not -- he's a wee gobshite), but who else in that English midfield bar Alli (who was dugmeat as well, btw) has any genuine final third creativity? Rooney's hopeless cross-field balls don't count, nor do Henderson's "fizzed" through balls that more often than not are likely to welly a hole in the advertising boards. Lallana? Played pretty well and was unlucky to be dropped for the Iceland game, but he was out on the wing as part of a front three whenever he was on the pitch. Milner? No. 

I get that taking Wilshere was probably a gamble considering his match fitness wouldn't have been up to much, but there was no way one of England's best players in qualifying and most creative midfielders wasn't going on the plane. If he was a gamble then the whole squad was a gamble, because they were all woeful bar, ironically, the biggest gamble of the lot (who only played for about seven minutes total over the four games, anyway).


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



seabs said:


> Commentary was horrifically patronising to them last night that I was almost rooting them on. *Idiots at HT had a debate about whether Forster should start the QF*


I didnt notice that but holy fuck. What a bunch of arrogant wankers we are

I have just watched the game again and :lmao. We were absolutely fucking dreadful. Far worse than i realised last night, We never at any stage looked like we were going to equalize and Iceland by far looked more likely to add to there lead. Positionally Cahill is fucking clueless, It goes to show how good John Terry is to have been able to carry this useless fuck the way he has. The criticism aimed at Joe Hart for the 2nd goal is a bit harsh tbh. He got down pretty well but the ball had already gone under him.What was more alarming is the way our defence was ripped to shreds by 3 passes. It was so fucking easy for Iceland

From minute 5 onwards in midfield Rooney and Ali were embarrassing, constantly giving the ball away and offering nothing in terms of attacking support

I cant think of any words to describe how bad Kane was.I said after the group games he should have been dropped. That was without doubt the worst performance i have ever seen from a pro footballer. His first touch was farsical and the times he did get the ball under control he just tried shooting from all sorts of ridiculous positions. When we got a free kick on the by line about the 88th minute you can visibly see him shaking like Elvis in the all shook up video :lmao. His confidence was shot to fuck

I suppose it is a bit harsh isolating certain player as every single one of the pampered wankers (bar Vardy and Rashford) looked like they didnt give the slightest fuck

I have seen some bad performances from England in my time but nothing has ever come even remotely close to that utter shower of shit last night.What a set of spineless shitbags. Fair play to Iceland also. They were organised and wanted it far more than us.Good luck to them


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Central midfield is a huge problem area for the England team and English football in general. How many genuine world class central midfielders are actually plying their trade in the premier league? The few that might be, certainly aren't English. I don't think we can even claim to have more than one, maybe two, in the tier that's below that. Alli is really a 10 so I'm not counting him, even if you wish to give him the distinction of being in that league.

Then again, similar applies to central defence and genuine wide or inside forwards (aka not sticking Sturridge or Vardy on the pissing wings). The England squad only ever really looked strong in CF and GK positions (the latter looks highly debatable with Hart being a mong at every tournament). There's a couple of decent full backs hanging about in Rose and Clyne but they're nothing to write home about, while Walker is a fantastic athlete with low technique/intelligence and is exposed against any teams that aren't dross.

At best we have the makings of a good team. That's not going to come to fruition with an inept manager like Woy.

I did mention before the tournament that anyone expecting this group of players to win the tournament was naive, but none the less, I still think we should have performed to a higher standard due to the open format and diluted competition. We didn't even play one truly great team, yet only won one match from four. That's a disaster.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Father Ted said:


> The clamour for Glen hoddle
> 
> Jesus christ fpalm
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


There is a clamour for Hoddle ?

:duck


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The fact that Hoddle has even been talked up as a serious candidate by those who are or have been involved in this sport at a high level shows what an utter clown show English football is.

:lolengland


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Seb said:


> Disappointed with the put downs from non-England fans on here, I was ready lads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can have Wilmots :side: .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Re Wilshere,

He clearly wasn't match sharp, his vision was there and he spotted a few clever through balls to runners, but his execution was abysmal and he always overhit the pass. In hindsight, he should walk into the team when fit, but only when fit. He was the only player really trying anything in the second half, unless you count Rooney ballooning long balls into the crowd. 3/10 performance, which is higher than most of the England players last night. Rooney gets a 1/10 for that superb penalty.



Andre said:


> The fact that Hoddle has even been talked up as a serious candidate by those who are or have been involved in this sport at a high level shows what an utter clown show English football is.
> 
> :lolengland


I'm in no way advocating Hoddle but I would rather him than fucking Southgate.

What a fucking state we are :mjeng

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...n-planned-england-departure-before-end-of-ic/ Absolute fucking shambles :lmao

What we need is a manager who isn't a yes man who will just try and shoehorn all the marquee names into the team, regardless of form or position, like Hodgesaurus :woy - someone who won't take 1 winger to the tournament who is woeful in every game yet stubbornly stick to 4-3-3 throughout.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Might sound mad, but England's team last night needed fewer skill players and more players who would be up for a battle, some grafters. Put a guy like Milner in there (plz don't laugh) and there was no way he would shirk a battle with some binman from Iceland and go around feeling sorry for himself like a lot of the players that started last night

Thought Cahill might have been one of these, but instead he was surging up field with the ball at times thinking he was Franz fucking Beckenbauer. He should have devoted that energy to wellying a few Iceland players instead


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Should've taken Joey Barton. He wouldn't have let this happen


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Jokes and dank memes aside, the fact that England hasn't had a decent manager(except maybe Capello) in so many years is insane. Just shit manager after shit manager after shit manager.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

They should appoint Neil Ruddock so every training session is basically that scene from The Thick of It where Jamie threatens to shove an iPod up Ollie's cock if he speaks ill of Al Jolson again. 

Craig Burley can be assistant manager and spend the whole time ranting about statistics and expected goals and how HE "scored against the country of Scandinavia at a World Cup!"


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

We've certainly had some utter dud coaches and terrible appointments in general since I can remember watching England.

Taylor was a long ball merchant who, while overachieving with limited teams, always choked when it mattered. If finishing as a runner up in league competitions was an honour then he would have had a great cv.

Venables was one of the few appointments to actually achieve something significant at club level (as did Sven and Capello) by winning major trophies with Barcelona and Spurs, but was also brave (unlike Sven) and had a decent command of the language (unlike Capello). Well, for a Cockney anyway. Maybe this is the biggest coincidence in the world, but shock horror, he actually managed to take England to a semi-final, albeit on home turf.

Hoddle was a glorified mid-table manager whose only real success came with Swindon in the second tier of English football.

Keegan was a cheque book manager (good luck making that work in internationals) whose only game plan was ridiculously gung-ho attacking.

Sven had a decent club record, but was far too weak to be England manager in an era where we had lots of great players with big egos. Instead of building an actual functioning team in the long term (which he looked to be attempting at the first WC), he ended up just cramming as many star players into the starting XI as possible without any regard to team play or tactical flexibility. Teams full of attacking midfielders and lots of average results.

McClaren did a good job with Boro but again was heavily funded, by the incredibly generous Steve Gibson. He was always regarded as a great training ground coach rather than a serious manager or tactician. He was also far too matey with players.

Capello had a great track record at club level, but refused to learn the English language properly and proved to be a flop in tournaments with England and Russia.

Then there's Hodgson, whose main successes came in poverty foreign leagues a few decades ago. He also lost a couple of B-level European finals, which I suppose makes him as good as managerial legends such as McClaren and Martin O'Neill. He was rewarded with the England job after bombing hard at Liverpool and taking West Brom to mid-table.

So that's really only one ideal manager in 25+ years. Maybe two at a push if we include Sven. That's a pathetic record for the FA and also a sad indictment of the standard of English coaches during that time period.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

State of this hodgson conference

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Hodgson "I don't know why i'm here" "We lost and someone has to take the swings and arrows"

Fucking clueless coward. People want answers, that's why you're in front of the press, and you take the blame because you did a fucking woeful job.

Should never have got the job and him trying to duck appearing before the press and then turning up and being a cowering mess is embarrassing.

:woy enaldo2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

BBC running a poll on their website asking who should be next manager, top 3 are

1) Glenn Hoddle 13% :bosque
2) HARRY REDKNAPP 11% :redknapp
3) Sam Allardyce/Other 10% :jet

This 'Other' guy sounds rather ominous :woywoah


Only 1% for Chris Hughton :hughton :hogan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Thought the Wales squad going absolutely ape shit last night like they had won the tournament was pretty amusing.

Didn't realise they had that much animosity towards us considering this is the first time they have ever been relevant in football, there was definitely more to that reaction than just being the only home nation team left and all we saw before this was some (harmless) banter from Bale and Ramsey in the media.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Was dying at work reading Woy's "I don't know why I'm here" comments.

I have no problems with how Wales acted. Sure it is a bit small time, but they're not in tournaments usually, they finally get to one and they do better than England.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

His press conference read like "I don't know what I'm doing here, I wasn't forced here and you should be grateful I've even bothered to voluntarily turn up"

"Oh and to thank people and all that shit".

Just another nail I guess.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Green Light said:


> BBC running a poll on their website asking who should be next manager, top 3 are
> 
> 1) Glenn Hoddle 13% :bosque
> 2) HARRY REDKNAPP 11% :redknapp
> ...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Here's an advice to all my dear English folks regarding a new coach for your national team:









































































































Get an immigrant/foreigner to do it :lolengland


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Give it to Marcelo Bielsa. Might not be successful (think that's inevitable whoever the manager is) but he'd at least be entertaining. Probably wouldn't go down well with the proles though, being a dirty foreigner...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Finally able to post again. Missed not having fun posting on this forum/football threads.

I thought Iceland were the better side yesterday, their can be no excuses made for Roy England side. Even today post game press confernece with guys from FA there was just odd. What was up with guy who kept saying that "he had no previous football background" but would be 1 of 3 men tasked to find new Eng head coach all the same. FFS that cant be right, surely?!

Edit-Actually thinking about it i can believe that is indeed right. Our FA are clueless so this will make perfect sense. If Gill is one of 3 deciding who next Eng manager is does he suggest Moyes?... & to whomever suggested Beilsa as Eng next coach for 2 year spell. Im totally on board for it because if nothing else i want to see how Rooney would do in cm in a high energy pressing Beilsa side. Be quite entertaining I bet.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Man, if only Brendan Rodgers hadn't found a job yet.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747790389898321920 :lmao

It was probably the worst game in his life... so far.

EDIT: More:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747531019163738112


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

He stayed on the entire game too.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Punkhead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747531019163738112


This is one of the best things I've ever seen. Legit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The fallout has been hilarious. To be honest I don’t even dislike this England side – It’s the least hateful group they’ve had in a while but the media circus is always enjoyable. 

Harry Redknapp TORE into the idea of Gareth Southgate being named manager – Saying he’s done nothing, absolutely nothing in the game to merit consideration. He then said he’d give it to Tim Sherwood. 

Danny Murphy after the game was saying that maybe only two or three of the Italian team would get into the England XI. Literally the first four names on their teamsheet would walk into the England team and arguably be the best four players. 

I’ve said all along that England would suffer so long as they’re building around Rooney, and while he wasn’t the sole problem against Iceland they’ve spent far too much time trying to fit him in at all costs – He was basically the reason they couldn’t settle on a selection/formation. United have had the same problem and the same problems emerge for club and country. It’s not that he’s that bad, he’s just that difficult to accommodate. Whoever the new manager is, he should move on without Rooney. Too big a personality to deal with and I think they’d be better cutting ties. 

There’s definitely some serious psychological problems with English footballer, it’s long been demonstrated with penalties, but this was something else. As overrated as some of those players may be (and I think that notion is overstated) they’re far better than what they showed. They were making mistakes that would annoy a fan of Sunday league football. BIELSA would be a great appointment IMO. Wenger not so much, the media already have their way with him. He’s pretty naïve tactically and I think some of his worse traits would be even more exposed at international level.

Don’t know why anyone would have the issue with the Wales players doing that. Most live in England, train with English players and are subjected to same media coverage/hype we are, not to mention they had just lost to England. I’d say it means everything to them actually – They have two years of piss taking to look forward to.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Bielsa would be hilarious. An Argentine in charge of the English national team. A fucking crazy one at that. It'd end in a second Falklands War.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

While shoehorning Rooney into the starting XI was a worrying issue (most of us said he should have been on the bench) and he was terrible vs Iceland (like most England players), he wasn't anywhere near as big of a problem as most had anticipated. Him being in the team really only made the difference of Alli having to be in a glorified midfield three as he had to come deeper for the ball, rather than as an out and out 10, although that probably was a big part of why Alli was average at best.

Take Rooney out of the squad and you still have above average at best central midfield (Dier aside) and defence options. If Alli would have been allowed to play as an out and out 10, England would have still lacked quality in form inside forwards or wingers to compliment him or any lone CF that might have been in form (assuming Sturridge here if he's played in his correct position). Starting two genuine centre forwards as was needed in some games (aka not one striker in position and one stuck out wide) would have meant having to play a diamond (which we did at times and predictably it failed) to keep Alli as a 10. Playing a flatter 4-4-2 would have meant having Alli out of position.

The best way I can put it is this: While we're clearly not football experts at a pro level and I'm sure a tactical genius could work it out, @Seb and I spent about half an hour one evening (probably the same amount of time as Woy tbf, the utter dinosaur) a few weeks before the tournament trying to come up with an ideal system, formation and team selection. This was including the likes of Drinkwater as options before they were cut. We also attempted it without Rooney in the starting XI (although we assumed he would start anyway). Every line up we looked at had glaring weaknesses. If the rules allowed you to play two keepers and we still lived in the 1920s, meaning starting five strikers/forwards being the norm (tbf Woy was close to trying the latter), then we would have had a hell of a team/squad.

The best comparison I can make is trying to arrange and rearrange furniture in a tiny apartment lounge. You can fit everything in there, but no matter which arrangement you try, the room never looks right or feels truly comfortable. Obviously if you put Hodgson in charge of arranging that room then it's going to have five dodgy IKEA (yes a lame Hodgson managed in Sweden joke) or Argos flat pack television units (probably put together by @Green Light :side and no sofa.

None of that excuses one win in four against far from incredible sides, but at the same time I doubt this squad would have performed really well with a competent coach. Factor in Woy's odd squad picks and selection biases where he crams star names into positions they're not suited to and you have a recipe for disaster.

However, I agree that the standard hysteria from the media about English players "not being technically good enough" has been amusing. Okay we don't have a bunch of world beaters and we need to improve overall, but a few of them are nowhere near as bad as they performed in this tournament. Okay Rooney does actually have quite a few games like that at club level, but I'm sure you get the point. We have players who should be good enough to gain overall positive results vs Russia, Slovakia and Iceland.

With players like Kane (couldn't control the ball) I'm putting a lot of it down to tiredness. The lad plays in a highly aggressive pressing Spurs team and hasn't had a summer break since 2014. He looked like he was playing in concrete boots. He's clearly ran himself into the ground.

Btw, yesterday's press conference and the subsequent chatter from English football's rent-a-gobs portrayed English football perfectly. "I don't really know what I'm doing here" sums up Hodgson's England managerial tenure in a nutshell. "I'm not a football expert, but... " says one of the guys running the FA. Then you think some sanity prevails when Southgate is dismissed all around, only for that credibility to go up in smoke once the names of Hoddle and Sherwood are championed because "they're PASHUNUT AND ENTHUSYASTIK!."

:claude

TL;DR :lolengland

PARAGRAPHS~!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

From what I remember Andre what we had was basically the second half XI against Wales, although I had Clyne in over Walker. Pre tournament I wanted S&S flanking Kane, although after the wam-ups it was 3 from Kane/Vardy/Studge/Lallana.

Blaming Rooney is ridiculous, he performed as well as anyone we had and was basically the only player in the team with real experience, as well as being the captain. He may deserve to be binned, but there's a fair few who deserve it far more than him.

Bielsa would be an awful appointment, he's an incredibly divisive figure and he doesn't speak a word of English. I'm all for a foreign coach but one who speaks our language, please.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Yeah Bielsa sounds like a total clusterfuck waiting to happen. Don't get me wrong I'm a huge fan of the bloke (partly for the wrong reasons) as @Kiz will tell you. RIP Andre's Bielsa Norwich dream, etc. Obviously if it did happen I would be a little excited though. It certainly wouldn't be a dull managerial reign.

One of the WHU cock knee porn barons has already come (wahey! Ooh matron! Etc) out and said :jet2 wouldn't be interested. Maybe he's just being ultra defensive, but that's not good news :mjeng


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

My point with Rooney wasn't that he under-performed, just that he probably prevented any sort of stability heading into the tournament. There's the never ending issue of what position he should play - For club and country - And I'm pretty sure the Russia game was the first he played for England as a midfielder. I don't think he's good enough to be accommodated at all costs and I think England, rather than trying to build an XI, a formation and a style of play end up trying to shoehorn certain players into the team. Not saying this was* the *problem, just that it's a hindrance which I seen coming. The Russians played into his hands, stood off him and allowed him to ping it around. Once he was pressed he was always going to struggle and it's been the same story every time United have experimented with him there. Proclaimed the new Paul Scholes one week, unable to control a ball the next. Almost any United fan can attest to that. 

There will always be weaknesses, but I think it's about establishing a style, an identity which allows you to play to your strengths. I think that's something Wales have done particularly well with limited talent. Each player knows their job.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

@Andre Listen man, it's not my fault if the screw holes are too small for the screws to go in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

*Getting the right coach is massive. Bad Managers can't fluke their way to trophies, even with a great talent pool. It's of increased importance at international level too with a group of players who only come together for a week every few months. Add to that with England all the psychological issues. We need a Manager who's bold enough to not worry about benching egos and big name players which has been a constant problem with England for as long as I can remember. There's really no reason why Rooney should be a major part of this team going forward now. I can see the argument for him at this Euros but the Manager should have a decent idea of what he wants his team to look like at the next Major Tournament at the start of Qualifying. We never have that. We never any sort of identity. I don't think I'd say we've had a consistent international XI for at least the last decade. It's constant chopping and changing so it's no surprise that we constantly feel like a group of individuals thrown together rather than being an actual TEAM. The media don't help that at all. The moment some kid has a couple of good games in a row, he's being touted for the squad or the same vice versa. 

The actual core group of players is very good right now, it just needs arranging and managing better. Hart should be a good Keeper for us but if we not then Forster is a good alternative. Clyne is a good RB. Stones/Smalling could be a good partnership if they get a run of games playing together. LB is fine if Shaw can come back at his previous level. Dier/Alli/Barkley/Wilshere should be the future of our midfield and is a good core. Wingers is a big problem area but we have two great wing backs so make more use of them rather than forcing strikers out wide where they're unatural. That said though if Sterling and Walcott can get their acts together and find form they're both fine talents. And then Kane/Sturridge/Rashford should make for very exciting options up front. That's a lot of very good talent for a Manager to do something with. But obviously you can't rely just on individual talent alone and that's what we've pretty much relied on for as long as I've been watching. Some incredible individual groups of talent but they've never looked a great team. The final product has always been less than the sum. 

I have no idea who should get the job. Definitely no great English candidate and not really a big name manager that is free. Criteria should be someone who is a great tactician and can speak the language, ideally with previous experience at international tournaments. Bilic certainly fits that bill but I don't know why he'd want the job with the position West Ham are currently in. European Football, money to spend and moving into a big new stadium. It's a good time to be where he is right now. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The problem with looking at the most ideal starting XI is that there's too much reliance based on players being fit, in form and fulfilling their potential all at the same time. The team @seabs put together looks good on paper, but there's no actual depth there if the aforementioned issues occur, which they inevitably will, barring the planets and stars aligning in the manner that they did for Leicester.

That's not to say that the recent performances and results can be excused. I couldn't give the slightest shit if we're not a realistic bet to win a tournament. Ignore that negativity and go and hire the best possible man for the job. I want to see an England team at least make a full effort to try and reach a deep stage for once.

There's usually a lot of pressure on England managers, but I can't remember a time when the press and fans have been so fair and accepting (maybe more apathetic) towards an England set up than during Hodgson's reign. Okay the recent aftermath has been highly acerbic, but during the bulk of the last four years a lot of nonsense has been overlooked and lots of patience has been shown. It's time that this country be given an international coach that can at least make us all proud and excited to watch the England team.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Di Canio for England manager.

Or Cantona, Keane, Duncan Ferguson. Any psychopath. Not Stu Pearce though.

Tempt Fergie with endless supplies of red wine.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Rooney wasn't sole reason Eng lost to Iceland on Monday that naive to believe. I will say however shoe horning him into 11 into CM was always going be huge ask because as shown v Russia if give him Space his a useful player to have but v Russia having not played in over 3/4 weeks he gassed out within 45-60mins. That a huge issue that fitness levels appear so poor for some tasked to have go distance evah game in matter of days in high stakes games in alien/new position to him.

Versus Wales in 1st half when Wales had defence pushed high & Wales squeezed game high up Rooney was invisible however Wales in 2nd half stood out & dropped so deep that had no outlet when Roy brought on more attackers it gave Rooney space he needed in cm to start spraying ball about I think 89 passes alone in 2nd half that game. Versus Slovakia when he came on with 30mins to go he tasked to get ball moving faster from cm to attack again but quality wasn't there yes a lot effort but little end product & v Iceland they did what Wales did from 1st half & nufflied Rooney but in 2nd half they kept pressing & line was still high up they also read Rooney passes very week as often Wayne takes to long make decisions if ball out to right isn't on so Rooney often takes to many touches & Iceland players nicked ball off him time & time again after this Rooney crashed fitness & energy wise from 70min onwards until subbed at 85min that 15min spell was train wreck of display from him. That period when was Iceland actually did sit off so would thought Rooney would be useful which why think Roy didn't sub him off in 75min mark however as mentioned Rooney was gassed out & mentally Iceland players had knocked stuffing out of him so dead in water & rightfully hooked off. 

Rooney can't be trusted to be a starter & never know what get with Wayne now like I've said lot effort but little end product on consistent bases anymore if give him time & space in middle he could provide useful but if teams see Iceland game & see Rooney in cm then seen how handles high energy pressing teams then why sit off against him? Still moments where Rooney can provide that pass or quality run like in FA cup final but those moments are becoming less & less & when he doesn't do that many times in games when match passes him by not saying that he will be horrible all time just way he is now that comes from woeful to OK in space of a game now. 

Before FA cup final last true moment of quality like FA cup final was v Spurs at OT in 2015 so 14 months went by. Not saying having lvg or even Hodgson as managers helped team but can't keep any player regardless of who are or what done in past in the 11 in hope that they will provide 1 real quality moment & never knowing when/if that ever happens. 

Other issue with Wayne is when game needed him when team needed him as its leader & caption he wasn't able to deliver that almost separate issue in itself that needs be looked at. You need someone to tell players around you what to do, what's happened, where to go. The message was simple pass the ball quicker from middle To the attack. He was actually told this think ITV had shown that on screen & said in comms box but instead Rooney lost ball & head went & like said that 15 min period before subbed off was woeful the fact Hogdson had Rashford warming up from 75min to replace Rooney but didn't have guts to do so until game gone on 85min min says a lot about Eng caption & normally gets subbed off like did v Russia see how angry he gets no anger at all on Monday he knew he had a shocker & rightfully subbed off. No excuses anymore he can't start bare min for England. Same situation for United.

Whomever mentioned that Eng team no matter who selected had holes in was spot on. No matter shape or personal used could see something didn't look quite right. But team I had in mind before Roy picked 23 man I had Rooney in 23 not the 11 btw but team I had Creswell in over Bertrand as latter had been injured end of season with Saints so made no sense pick him. I also had Townsend in my 23 man team over Lallana (difficult call but went with some one had pace in team & had no natural rw so made sense to me) & had drinkwater & noble over Whilshere & Milner. 

Hart 
Walker Cahill smalling Rose
Drinkwater Dier
Townsend or sterling Alli welbeck
Kane

Was my 11 however Welbeck injury late on in season ruined that so had Sterling LW & Townsend RW to add that pace, width & directness down flanks with 2 fullbacks going beyond to stretch sides & 2 sitters in cm to help protect a shaky CB & back 4 with alli high up as a 10 not a hybrid 8 off Kane like at Spurs. Looking back odd say this as all games eng played moved ball to slowly in CB areas & cms & Stones should played next to Chris as both be future Eng CB pairing plus stones even with his mistakes his willing carry ball up pitch & passing would helped England build from back something smalling & Cahill failed to do every game. 

Playing diamond had merits sure but Roy shoehorning in Rooney into it when shape had worked well without him v Germany then not thinking about maybe having players in team that could play in different shapes if diamond doesn't work once he selected 23 man team is a joke a flat out joke. After Portugal game when Roy sure diamond didn't work we spend whole euros trying throw players into positions don't play & different shapes & complete mess never had a settled way play let alone a stalled team in our warm up games to then not figure that out during euros even when getting knocked out of euros by Iceland leaves bitter taste in my mouth. 

From 23 selected after Wales game I suggested that maybe Rashford on LW & sterling on RW might help as both have pace to stretch sides & like take on fullbacks plus sterling on rw forces him go wide & cross rather then check back on left & blunt the attack & having actual winger on wings rather then striker would help better balance the team also Mentioned Barkley on LW instead rashford might be useful idea if wanted creative players in 11 that can carry ball forward quickly unlike lallana but another mistake of Hodgson was never giving him Chavez shoe case that. Also any team needed have alli pushed as 10 high up off Vardy or Kane or Sturridge with Dier holding then Henderson like against Germany or whilshere would be useful idea. 

Henderson Dier
Sterling alli Rashford
Vardy 

Can have Barkley instead of Alli or Rashford on LW or 10 then at 9 can have Kane or Sturridge instead of Vardy then whilshere instead of Henderson in cm if want. But never went with that. Not been perfect but whole Talk pre euros was that our attack would bail us out as had issues elsewhere in 11 so we're attack & see what happens but our attack was actually quite blunt we started well but v Russia we needed FK to score v Wales it took late goal win it didn't score v Slovakia & v Iceland was pen & my feeling are our attacking play got worse as games went on maybe just me feels this way though? 

The Only player looked like wanted to do something v Iceland was Rashford but his 18 & like said had 5 mins save us from going out when should come on sooner same as against Slovakia. 

There clearly a invisible wall like effect with England players that when things not working we freeze on big stage it become more then just through pens its more then that & someone needs get heads sorted for the World Cup soon until this mental block is cleared we won't do anything anyway no matter who in the team I thought it gone v Germany few months back but I was wrong still there. 

Still lot young players who be about in 2 years time hopefully & more English players hopefully break out & through I don't believe we're awful side as a good manager can help solve key issues but what will say though is Eng need stop talking up qualifying games like they matter a perfect record in qualifying means jack shit that really irks me when that's brought up. It's anti Germany approach who sleep walk through qualifying but turn up when matters when actual tournement is on going. But we do opposite we talk up how great we are in qualifying then crash hard during euros/World Cup cos beating no disrespect intended here Luxembourg in Qualifers is what counts? If anything why do we use our main players against those sides when could use our back up/squad players in those games see how they gel? 

Sigh anyway Iceland as I said were better side had better game plan & right team to go to QF.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I completely agree that we need to stop taking qualifying records seriously (well I wasn't anyway, but some people do). We've had piss easy qualifying groups for WC 2014 and Euro 2016. Going undefeated or having a 100% record in them means jack shit in the grand scheme. It's not even like the 80's or early 90's where it's actually a big achievement to qualify for a tournament due to the then smaller finals tournament formats. Modern World Cups and Euros are parties where even geek nations are invited.

I've argued it a few times with people on here who use it as a judgement for how good the England team is, but similar applies to our record in friendlies versus top nations. Going by our record over the past five or six years, you would think we are one of the best teams in the world. The truth is that we generally approach these games seriously like something important is at stake, while the likes of Spain, France, Brazil (lol, but at the time they were good), Germany and Italy use these games as training exercises while playing at testimonial pace, or trying out experimental line ups. 

The only time that a good result against these types of teams will mean anything is when our luck finally runs out and we're placed with one of them in a qualifying group, or if we bring in a good coach who can have us competing properly in finals tournaments.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

So what do the FA do after a complete failure of Hodgson and the system they have put in place? Promote the next guy in the system, regardless of his inexperience.

Until he rejects them that is :bosque http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36669137


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I hate to say it, but I think Portugal wins tomorrow.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Andre said:


> I completely agree that we need to stop taking qualifying records seriously (well I wasn't anyway, but some people do). We've had piss easy qualifying groups for WC 2014 and Euro 2016. Going undefeated or having a 100% record in them means jack shit in the grand scheme. It's not even like the 80's or early 90's where it's actually a big achievement to qualify for a tournament due to the then smaller finals tournament formats. Modern World Cups and Euros are parties where even geek nations are invited.
> 
> I've argued it a few times with people on here who use it as a judgement for how good the England team is, but similar applies to our record in friendlies versus top nations. Going by our record over the past five or six years, you would think we are one of the best teams in the world. The truth is that we generally approach these games seriously like something important is at stake, while the likes of Spain, France, Brazil (lol, but at the time they were good), Germany and Italy use these games as training exercises while playing at testimonial pace, or trying out experimental line ups.
> 
> The only time that a good result against these types of teams will mean anything is when our luck finally runs out and we're placed with one of them in a qualifying group, or if we bring in a good coach who can have us competing properly in finals tournaments.


While I agree on qualifying records shouldn't be taken serious (or at least records vs below FIFA top 50), your response to geek nations being invited is going to bite you in two years when Scotland qualifies over England in the groups.




At least don't throw us under the bus like Germany did by giving the most half arsed performance ever like they did against Ireland last year D; I'll never forgive the nazis for that shitshow.


I wouldn't look at Southgate rejecting the job as anything other than "He knows he isn't good enough". It's the equivalent of offering the Man United job to Ryan Giggs. Almost. However, Giggs is a grade A cunt who would accept the Man United job. So Southgate doesn't have that going for him.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



> It's anti Germany approach who sleep walk through qualifying but turn up when matters when actual tournement is on going. But we do opposite we talk up how great we are in qualifying then crash hard during euros/World Cup cos beating no disrespect intended here Luxembourg in Qualifers is what counts? If anything why do we use our main players against those sides when could use our back up/squad players in those games see how they gel?



Even in Germany people haven't realized this yet even though it's the same fucking thing every other year. Not even so much in qualifiers, but especially in meaningless exhibition games. 2 or 3 weeks before Euro started we lost one of those dumb games 3-1 to Slovakia and people, of course, started freaking out. They must be suffering from amnesia or something, because we always (or at least 80-90% of the time) look like shit when nothing is on the line, but when the games actually matter and there's something to play for, they always show up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Pretty smart move for Southgate. It would be tempting for him but I don't think he has anything right now that would translate to being successful. He should look to get back into club management at a stable Championship club. Gary Neville should do the same, but I hear he may be returning to Sky Sports. :mark:

Only one game a day now. :hogan

Portugal vs Poland - Can see this being low scoring but intriguing nonetheless. Ronaldo has came alive and can see them hitting Poland on the counter attack. Don't think they got the credit they deserved for beating Croatia. *1-0 Portugal.*

Belgium vs Wales - As much confidence as Wales will take from their qualifying results I kind of fear that it's all starting to click for Belgium, finally. I don't think Wales have been as impressive as some and they were absolutely dire against Northern Ireland. I think they're fucked if they concede early. *3-0 Belgium.*

Germany vs Italy - Hoping for a classic here. Probably the two best teams in the tournament right now. Thought Italy would get mauled by Spain, if they go on to win this then it could be among the most impressive tournament wins ever considering the gauntlet they're running. Will be rooting for them but I can see Germany having too much for them. *2-1 Germany.* 

France vs Iceland - Much as Iceland have shown they're no joke I think they'll struggle here. France have shown they don't need to play to win and I think they have too many matchwinners to get caught here. *3-1 France.*

Would leave a pretty glamorous last four. Backing ITALY and ICELAND from here. 

Fuck France.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Irish Jet said:


> Pretty smart move for Southgate. It would be tempting for him but I don't think he has anything right now that would translate to being successful. He should look to get back into club management at a stable Championship club. Gary Neville should do the same, but I hear he may be returning to Sky Sports. :mark:
> 
> Only one game a day now. :hogan
> 
> ...


Actually I don't agree with Ronaldo starting to come alive. He had a good game against Hungary, but he disappeared against Croatia. Offensively, Portugal were absolutely nowhere against Croatia, but they defended extremely well. I suspect a very closed game in which Portugal eventually takes it home though. 

As for Belgium, I'm afraid we won't find many answers against a Wales team that will dig itself in and lure on one or two chances for Bale/Ramsey (which will be inevitable). So, as you said, unless we score early, I'm expecting a very difficult game for Belgium. Hoping for the win though.

Your other two predictions I pretty much agree. Except for the Fuck France statement. VIVE PAYET!


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



KC Armstrong said:


> Even in Germany people haven't realized this yet even though it's the same fucking thing every other year. Not even so much in qualifiers, but especially in meaningless exhibition games. 2 or 3 weeks before Euro started we lost one of those dumb games 3-1 to Slovakia and people, of course, started freaking out. They must be suffering from amnesia or something, because we always (or at least 80-90% of the time) look like shit when nothing is on the line, but when the games actually matter and there's something to play for, they always show up.


Except against Italy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Alco said:


> Actually I don't agree with Ronaldo starting to come alive. He had a good game against Hungary, but he disappeared against Croatia. Offensively, Portugal were absolutely nowhere against Croatia, but they defended extremely well. I suspect a very closed game in which Portugal eventually takes it home though.
> 
> As for Belgium, I'm afraid we won't find many answers against a Wales team that will dig itself in and lure on one or two chances for Bale/Ramsey (which will be inevitable). So, as you said, unless we score early, I'm expecting a very difficult game for Belgium. Hoping for the win though.
> 
> Your other two predictions I pretty much agree. Except for the Fuck France statement. VIVE PAYET!


He started the counter attack that beat Croatia. It was great movement for the goal too, whether Nani meant to find him or not (I think he did). To be honest I think he's been better than given credit for all tournament, no one else gets that sort of stick for missing a penalty, although he brought it on himself with the Iceland comments.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Hey guys, instead of crying out your souls cause LOLGLAND, how about a perfect XI of the 1st set of Round of 16 games?

Mine:



> Lukasz*Fabianski*
> 
> Mattia*DeSciglio* Giorgio*Chiellini* Ragnar*Sigurdsson* Alessandro*Florenzi*
> 
> ...


Yeah, defense is basically Italy w/Ragnar in between. Also, Renato Sanches was great and crucial in the Croatia game, so fuck you, I'm not putting him just because he's Portuguese :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

A best of round 2 XI seems pointless with it being based on one game for each player. There's only 7 more games and just over one week to go before we can do a best players of the tournament XI. Also, England FAILURE talk = HIGH THREAD VIEW RATINGS (Hi Seabs :evil).

:mjeng



Desecrated said:


> While I agree on qualifying records shouldn't be taken serious (or at least records vs below FIFA top 50), your response to geek nations being invited is going to bite you in two years when Scotland qualifies over England in the groups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think England have a divine right to qualify for tournaments. In fact I think we've been lucky to be given such easy groups recently. My point is that our great records in qualifying haven't translated to good form in recent finals tournaments. 4 wins in 15 matches at the past 4 tournaments in the post so called 'golden generation era', despite storming through each qualifying campaign.

You've also defined Scotland as a GEEK nation when that wasn't my intention :quite. Andy did not kill his liver 3000 times over for this!

Agreed on Southgate. He clearly has enough sense to know that the job is far too big for him.

Btw I'm absolutely bumping your post if Scotland fail miserably :evil


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Well, a lot of websites did it, so I was inspired to do it too. Was just trying to calm down the English :jet3.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Discussion about recent English football matters in this thread has been quite rational.

:jetbad use of :jet3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is blanc free after getting sacked from psg? He may be a decent shout. 

Also come in Poland!!! Got them and france left in sweepstakes plus decent amount of money coming in if wales get through.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Andre said:


> A best of round 2 XI seems pointless with it being based on one game for each player. There's only 7 more games and just over one week to go before we can do a best players of the tournament XI. Also, England FAILURE talk = HIGH THREAD VIEW RATINGS (Hi Seabs :evil).
> 
> :mjeng
> 
> ...


Doubt there is a football team out there that are bigger geeks than Scotland. What type of team gets their playoff hopes crushed twice (2007, 2015) by a team from the middle east like Georgia. Or wherever the goatfuckers come from. Scottish qualifying performances is definitely the reason his liver has died 3000 times.

I anticipate the necro happening. We'll lose to Slovenia in a cold rainy Tuesday night in October 2017 (for what would be the third time, minus the year) in the far Euroasian outback, or wherever the goatfuckers come from.

For actually relevant content, I'm pulling for Poland. I put them down in the coupon as the surprise package and they have a very, very good chance of getting to the finals. However if Wales beats Belgium, I think I'll have to concede even if Poland progress to the finals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Irish Jet said:


> He started the counter attack that beat Croatia. It was great movement for the goal too, whether Nani meant to find him or not (I think he did). To be honest I think he's been better than given credit for all tournament, no one else gets that sort of stick for missing a penalty, although he brought it on himself with the Iceland comments.


One good moment in 120 mins =/= coming alive though.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Poland was better in the first part of first half, Portugal was better in the second. A more interesting game than I expected so far. This Renato Sanches guy is really impressive and only 18 years old too.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

renato seems to be quite the boss


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Joel said:


> One good moment in 120 mins =/= coming alive though.


4 good moments in 210 was more what I meant.

Poverty today though.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Boring second half. Ronaldo is a joke. If Portugal advance yet again without winning in the first 90 minutes, I'll scream.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Get Portugal to fuck. Two hours of this every time out is enough to turn me even more to the drink.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

if Poland scores, Ronaldo is going to cry.

C'mon Poland, get one!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Okay... Well, the guy without pants was the highlight of the game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

18 years old and taking a PK in the quarter-finals of Euros. Blasts it top corner.

I would literally shit myself.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

If Portugal win this thing without winning.

:lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Portugal is 0-5-0 in 90 minutes in this tournament....and they are in the semi-finals.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Portugal are the cancer of this whole tournament.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Portugal reaching the semi final with a washed Ronaldo and 0 wins in normal time.

This format :bosque


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

WE'RE THROUGH!! :dance


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Wow, I can't believe we actually fucking won that. Despite the abominable performance by Ronaldo and all. All hail Renato Sanches, Bayern payed 35 million and that still ain't enough.

Haters gon' hate  Boring game, though. Better than vs Croatia, but still.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



AZTECA said:


> WE'RE THROUGH!! :dance


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Two games in a row Quaresma takes us to the next round.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

ITs like Greece in 2004 all over again, or even worse cause Greece actually won their games.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Manuel Rui Costa didn't die for Portugal to be playing such a dugmeat brand of fitba. He's turning in his grave right now.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Happy to go through, not exactly happy to go through on penalties but it is what it is. I lvoe all the salt though, "Portugal doesn't deserve it beacuse they won on penalties" but conveniently ignore that Poland won via PK's .


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748622561085370368
Surprised that figure isn't higher.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Happy to go through, not exactly happy to go through on penalties but it is what it is. I lvoe all the salt though, "Portugal doesn't deserve it beacuse they won on penalties" but conveniently ignore that Poland won via PK's .


Ah don't mind them, they're probably just frustrated Brits that may or may not be mad about we, in spite of not winning any but one game (against an admitedly shitty Croatia), outlasting a team that has a higher fitba profile than Iceland 8*D


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Timeless said:


> ITs like Greece in 2004 all over again, or even worse cause Greece actually won their games.


Don't mention that, please. :serious:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



ATF said:


> Ah don't mind them, they're probably just frustrated Brits that may or may not be mad about we, in spite of not winning any but one game (against an admitedly shitty Croatia), outlasting a team that has a higher fitba profile than Iceland 8*D


My favorite one is where "a format that allows a team not to win a single game in the group stages should never allow a team to go through"...Which ignores Italy's world cup win in 1982 where they tied all 3 games in the first group stages and only scored 1 goal. It's just funny, I love it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Frustrated at the format more than anything.

Platini enaldo2

Portugal either winning the tournament after Ronaldo scores the winning final goal despite stinking out the semi final and final, or losing on pens with a Ronaldo missed pen needs to happen for the :keys


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

All this Wales hype .They were lucky to win v Slovakia, Absolutely dog shit against the 2nd worst team in the tournament and horrible v Northern Ireland. Only the Russia game when they looked even half decent. Hope Belgium destroy these cunts tomorrow then they can fuck off for the next 50 years. Cunts


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



PirateMonkE said:


> Two games in a row Quaresma takes us to the next round.


Quaresma always seems to make a difference when he comes out of the bench, which in a way makes me think he should be on the starting 11, but then we wouldn't be able to count on him as a substitute to shake things up. Conflicting thoughts.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

a win's a win guys, good for portugal


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Stinger Fan said:


> Happy to go through, not exactly happy to go through on penalties but it is what it is. I lvoe all the salt though, "Portugal doesn't deserve it beacuse they won on penalties" but conveniently ignore that Poland won via PK's .



I thought Portugal deserved to go through tonight, controlled the majority of the game and looked the more likely to score. Poland were not to clever at all


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

stop getting excited for Portugal in the final imo. They will get binned :cockhead2 :newchelseastrikertoo


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Belgium are probably either gonna force us to play for fucking real, or rape us. Either way, don't expect another boredom festival. We're the top heels of the tourney, but our face turn is about to come 8*D

Of course, this means I'm not expecting Wales to win. And yeah, it seems fair enough that I don't.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Eurgh at wrestling terms in a football thread, but if there's a real main villain it's Platini. Rustling my Jimmies since before the tournament even started.

Portugal bumbling their way towards the semi final is comical more than anything. You can't moan at them for exposing and making the most of a shit format/tournament line up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748635556855357440
:claude has gone missing apparently. Hope he is found safe. :woywoah

Since that had nothing to do with Euros, erm I want a Belgium/Italy final. Would be lovely seeing the best manager facing a really awful manager with a talented squad.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

hope he's alright


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



ATF said:


> Belgium are probably either gonna force us to play for fucking real, or rape us. Either way, don't expect another boredom festival. We're the top heels of the tourney, but our face turn is about to come 8*D
> 
> Of course, this means I'm not expecting Wales to win. And yeah, it seems fair enough that I don't.


I think Fernando Santos has done a good job being able to manage against Croatia and Poland, two teams that people expected Portugal to get steam rolled by. I wouldn't doubt he does the same vs Belgium or Wales. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not expecting a win its likely we'll be beaten by Belgium if we face them but we wont get owned completely. Portugal will always be a tough team when we're not down to 10 men


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

going with Belgium tomorrow.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

To the people saying Portugal is lucky to get this far... all I have to ask is, do you even watch the games?

Portugal has completely dominated every game they played in this tournament, minus the Croatia game.

They attack more than any other team in the tournament.

They lead the tournament in goal attempts with 95 attempts. They are the only team with over 90 shots (Belgium is in second with only 84).

They're in second in the tournament in shots on goal: 30 (Belgium beats them with 31).

They lead in pass attempts and are in the top 3 in passes completed.

They lead the tournament in corners.

When it comes to playing offense, Portugal leads the tournament. The only issue with them is not finishing through by getting the ball in the net, but it's not like they've been playing defense this whole time and squeaking out wins (and draws). 

People want to say Portugal is lucky to get as far as they have... I say they're unlucky for not winning the games they should have because they've outclassed every team they went up against. 

It takes a certain kind of bad luck to attack as much as they have and get as many shots as they have on goal and only get 6 in.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I also would like to point out that, while we have yet to win a game in regular time, we also have yet to lose... at all. Were we lucky so far? Perhaps, but certainly not without some actual skill too (and it wasn't all down to Ronaldo as everybody came in thinking). Not our fault that the current system (shitty as it may, in fact, be) works out that way.



Andre said:


> *Eurgh at wrestling terms in a football thread*, but if there's a real main villain it's Platini. Rustling my Jimmies since before the tournament even started.
> 
> Portugal bumbling their way towards the semi final is comical more than anything. You can't moan at them for exposing and making the most of a shit format/tournament line up.


Dude, this is a wrestling forum, after all. Imo, even more ugh worthy is when you disregard completely the existence of any wrestling terms in a wrestling forum thread, regardless of what's that thread about. As a matter of fact, I think using those terms on other sports (or) entertainment (8*D) subjects should be encouraged around everywhere in this place.

But oh well, to each their own.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



> To the people saying Portugal is lucky to get this far... all I have to ask is, do you even watch the games?
> 
> It takes a certain kind of bad luck to attack as much as they have and get as many shots as they have on goal and only get 6 in.



Come on, man. They were in a group with Hungary, Austria and Iceland and did not manage to win a single fucking game. What else is there to say? 




> All hail Renato Sanches, Bayern payed 35 million and that still ain't enough.


I'm glad we closed that deal before EURO started.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Stinger Fan said:


> I think Fernando Santos has done a good job being able to manage against Croatia and Poland, two teams that people expected Portugal to get steam rolled by. I wouldn't doubt he does the same vs Belgium or Wales. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not expecting a win its likely we'll be beaten by Belgium if we face them but we wont get owned completely. Portugal will always be a tough team when we're not down to 10 men


What is this post? Who expected a team of Portugal's calibre to get rolled by Croatia and Poland? You have a better team than Poland and the second most complete player on the planet, possibly ever. No one fucking expects Portugal to get beat. People expect them to play BETTER. You've drawn your way through five teams and shown a complete lack of pedigree associated with the calibre of attacking players you have. Your coach hasn't utilised your players well at all. Of course Portugal will always be a tough fucking team. Are you forgetting you have roughly 4 match-winners on a decent day? Forgetting you have one of the most experienced defences in international football? People want to see more. Your post just shows a lack of understanding of why you are even discussing them.



PirateMonkE said:


> To the people saying Portugal is lucky to get this far... all I have to ask is, do you even watch the games?
> 
> Portugal has completely dominated every game they played in this tournament, minus the Croatia game.
> 
> ...


You are lucky to be this far. You've won two penalty shoot-outs (the epitome of luck). Also, provided a proper tournament format, you wouldn't have escaped the groups. That is pretty much where the luck citation ends. Your actual gameplay has been subject to unluckiness and a coach who doesn't understand how to use his key players.

Using shot statistics is pointless. Do you know who your key player is? What he is famous for? At least you know your team is quality/should be performing better unlike the other guy I quoted. Someone should ship him off to Greece or somewhere where his "small nation" mentality actually fits.


I also agree with @Andre on the wrestling slang. It's geeky when it isn't used in line with the discussion.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



AZTECA said:


> Quaresma always seems to make a difference when he comes out of the bench, which in a way makes me think he should be on the starting 11, but then we wouldn't be able to count on him as a substitute to shake things up. Conflicting thoughts.


You can't trust Quaresma, I think he's better off coming out of the bench. 



Desecrated said:


> You are lucky to be this far. You've won two penalty shoot-outs (the epitome of luck).


Nah, just one, and the penalties have existed before this tournament, pal.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Fighter Daron said:


> You can't trust Quaresma, I think he's better off coming out of the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just one, and the penalties have existed before this tournament, pal.


For some reason forgot they got the extra time goal vs Croatia. Doh


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

These Portugal fans are so sensitive and easy to trigger. I thought @Vader's trolling a couple of weeks ago was the peak of that, but bloody hell.

:bosque :lolportugal

Good luck to their team though. I need more Ronaldo :keys.

:claude is still missing. It's not looking good right now. Hope he's found safe.

I'm wanting a fun counter attacking game from both Belgium and Wales tonight (aka Holland vs Czech Republic 2004, they both have the players for it). However, as we all know it's a knock out game, so no reason to go all out for the win in normal time. Plus there's a strong chance of Wales parking the bus for spells and Belgium being clueless as to how they should unlock it. Wilmots guiding them like he has the skills of a drunk air traffic controller, mashing buttons with the finesse of a FIFA rage quitter. 

Hopefully it's more the former.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I was also under the impression Portugal had gone through on penalties until about two days ago. I woke up the day after the game not even knowing who'd won, though, so I have an excuse. 

Agreed with basically all of Desecrated's other post, btw.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Desecrated said:


> What is this post? Who expected a team of Portugal's calibre to get rolled by Croatia and Poland? You have a better team than Poland and the second most complete player on the planet, possibly ever. No one fucking expects Portugal to get beat. People expect them to play BETTER. You've drawn your way through five teams and shown a complete lack of pedigree associated with the calibre of attacking players you have. Your coach hasn't utilised your players well at all. Of course Portugal will always be a tough fucking team. Are you forgetting you have roughly 4 match-winners on a decent day? Forgetting you have one of the most experienced defences in international football? People want to see more. Your post just shows a lack of understanding of why you are even discussing them.


Lots of people . Hell, quite a few analysts were giving the nod to Croatia and Poland over Portugal. The "midfield battle" would be won by them all day long. I wouldn't say it just for the hell of it, you can get mad about it all you want, quite frankly I don't care, I wouldn't lie just for the sake of it. Would be a rather pointless lie as well. Portugal has outplayed every team apart from Croatia, in fact they play as well as you can without scoring a goal. Have Portugal looked like the best team in the tournament? Of course not, Portugal looks like they're lacking an extra gear, which I agree but you can clearly see this team is very capable of winning these games but Portugal does not have a second player capable of being a goal scoring threat. 

Name any other team out there, Brazil with Neymar, Hulk , and Jonas , Argentina with Messi, Higuain and Aguero , France with Giroud , Griezmann , and Gignac , Germany with Muller ,and Gomez hell to a lesser extent with England in Rooney,and Kane are all players who can score 20+ goals a year. Portugal doesn't have that luxury of producing forwards who score anymore(Pauleta retired 10 years ago) . Eder scored 6 last year , Nani scored 12 , Rafa Silva scored 12 , and Adrien scored 8. Those are Portugal's top goal scorers called up not named Ronaldo. That's 2 wingers, 1 central midfielder and a striker(who has the least goals). 

Fernando Santos has done a good enough job being able to stop the opposition since the group stages. He made changes with Cedric coming in as RB for Veirinha who was constantly targeted by the opposition and apart from the mistake that led to Poland's goal, has done well. Jose Fonte coming in for Ricardo Carvalho is also another good move as he's able to cope with tall , stronger forwards and is quicker . Making the move to switch William for Danilo stabilized the midfield, recognizing that Andre Gomes wasn't playing up to his normal standards and moved Adrien in to form Sporting's trio which helped out the midfield . Utilizing Quaresma as a super sub where he gave second wind to the team since coming on , and lastly Renato Sanches getting his time with the team.Since coming to the knockout stages, Ronaldo has seen the ball significantly less as well having only 5 shots against Poland and 1 against Croatia. The team has been able to spread the ball around far more than they did in the group stages. I don't see that as signs of a bad coach who isn't able to get anything out of his players , he recognized the weaknesses of the team and fixed it . You can disagree all you like, personally I don't care, a win is a win is a win

He got out of the group stages and his tactics have been working better, winning in extra time is still a win. We didn't lose either, which people seem to not understand that concept . I'd rather win playing boring football than losing playing exciting football as we've done several times in the past.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

You've drawn playing boring football.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Giving the nod =/= getting steam rolled by.


Of course people would choose Croatia, who beat Spain with half its 1st team players missing, over Portugal, which didnt look good during the group stage.

Same Poland. They won their group games and drew against Germany, while missing two big chances.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I don't think Portugal have been lucky at all tbh.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh everyone i knew expected you guys to beat poland. I mean we hoped you would lose (other then the Portuguese). Tbh even my mates from work have said portugal have been a bit shit and lucky. 

England had a lot of shots in the group did we do well? Winning no games in normal time and getting to the semis is funny as hell though.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Stinger Fan said:


> Lots of people . Hell, quite a few analysts were giving the nod to Croatia and Poland over Portugal. The "midfield battle" would be won by them all day long. I wouldn't say it just for the hell of it, you can get mad about it all you want, quite frankly I don't care, I wouldn't lie just for the sake of it. Would be a rather pointless lie as well. Portugal has outplayed every team apart from Croatia, in fact they play as well as you can without scoring a goal. Have Portugal looked like the best team in the tournament? Of course not, Portugal looks like they're lacking an extra gear, which I agree but you can clearly see this team is very capable of winning these games but Portugal does not have a second player capable of being a goal scoring threat.
> 
> Name any other team out there, Brazil with Neymar, Hulk , and Jonas , Argentina with Messi, Higuain and Aguero , France with Giroud , Griezmann , and Gignac , Germany with Muller ,and Gomez hell to a lesser extent with England in Rooney,and Kane are all players who can score 20+ goals a year. Portugal doesn't have that luxury of producing forwards who score anymore(Pauleta retired 10 years ago) . Eder scored 6 last year , Nani scored 12 , Rafa Silva scored 12 , and Adrien scored 8. Those are Portugal's top goal scorers called up not named Ronaldo. That's 2 wingers, 1 central midfielder and a striker(who has the least goals).
> 
> ...


Like I said in the last sentence, you don't really know why you are giving thoughts about it. No one thought Portugal would get rolled, but like @TheJack said, you underperformed and Croatia/Poland looked capable of pulling out a 1-0 or 2-1. You can't really trust tv analysts/pundits with this as they just use "narrative analysis", so using them to create a point isn't a good idea.

Comments on Santos are hyperbole but the point remains that he is still a one-style hack and has given neutrals around the world some of the most disappointingly dry games in the past 4 years. Of course that won't matter to you but this again is you not understanding the criticism being applied in that people have a problem with the way Portugal are playing, and wanting to see more (which they are capable of)

However, while people (like myself) will complain when neutral-teams give the most bland performances, we'd likely tolerate it if it was our team and they were winning. Doesn't excuse that Portugal have just been flat.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

good start for Belgium.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Come on wales :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:jet2 first half


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Andre said:


> *I'm wanting a fun counter attacking game from both Belgium and Wales tonight (aka Holland vs Czech Republic 2004, *they both have the players for it). However, as we all know it's a knock out game, so no reason to go all out for the win in normal time. Plus there's a strong chance of Wales parking the bus for spells and Belgium being clueless as to how they should unlock it. Wilmots guiding them like he has the skills of a drunk air traffic controller, mashing buttons with the finesse of a FIFA rage quitter.
> 
> Hopefully it's more the former.


:woo :hb :wtf2 :walphtf :woytf

Worked out well for me so far.

Didn't think that was a :howler from Hennessey for the Nainggolan THUNDERBOLT, but was a perfect example of how ordinary he is and why ards needed to sign a very good keeper like Mandanda. A keeper with with good agility and better than average reflexes saves that IMO. Yes it's a hard shot but it's not right in the corner and it was on his side of the goal. Barely got off the ground to get any real purchase on the attempted save. In fairness to him he did make a decent block early on and made a vital touch on a cross to deny big Rom.

Ramsey also at fault for poor positional sense. 

The Courtois save from Taylor however, was sensational. Outstanding reflexes :save

Jordan Lukaku looks awful and had a nightmare half. I would be looking to switch Bale to that side and try to isolate him one vs one on breaks.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Wales are performing pretty good there. Belgium started great, then kinda lost focus as Wales became more confident in their offense. Overall, strong first half, let's see if it keeps up.



Vader said:


> You've drawn playing boring football.


And we got to the semis on the basis of that. Hate to be the asshole around, and no, it ain't pretty football, we haven't played _*good*_. But, at the end of the day, it's effective nonetheless, and us making it far in spite of finishing 3rd/not winning a game in 90 mins (despite not losing any game at all either) is not our fault anyway, it's the format's. The target is winning this whole thing and if that's what has to be done, so be it :draper2

Btw, who the hell expected Portugal to get steamrolled by Poland? Croatia were favorites but I don't think anybody expected a squash victory either.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Vader clearly gets his bait from Tony Hibbert's fishing kit. Never fails.

:bosque

Enjoyed :goool2 destroying the typical post-England failure knee jerk argument that British academies 'failing' is to blame for England underperforming. PASHUN :loveit


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I was correcting the poster above me. I'm a neutral in this competition now, I couldn't give two shits about Portugal or any other team grinding out results. I want to be entertained. I want Ronaldo to be Maximus Decimus Meridius. Instead you're about as entertaining as watching an old woman unwrap a Werther's Original. You're an unlikeable team now there's no Figo or Rui Costa, so you're going to have to get used to people saying it's garbage watching you, as it is. Trust me, after 27 years of English football I'm fully aware of crap football when I see it. I'm also aware of how a teenager is your only hope when your main man isn't doing what he should be.

Your keeper is wank. Your fullbacks are dross. Your centrebacks are a fucking human dildo and a Christopher Columbus ally. Your midfield is cat piss besides a 12 year old with dreadlocks. Nani has been your best player. Fucking Nani. Ronaldo, them two goals aside, has been as disappointing as shitting your pants as an adult. Your manager is old as fuck too.

Floptugal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

FAKE KANU :banderas

Jordan Lukaku though, what is he doing :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

3-1 :yay


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Wow. Did NOT see this result coming.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Hopefully Wales get humped in the semi's. But congrats to them for getting this far.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Wow, incredible result for Wales. Congratulations and I look forward to a hard fought game in the semi's! Good luck!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Hopefully BRAVE WALES can prevail over BORING PORTUGAL and make the final.

Very proud to be an Englishman Brit right now :moore


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

FUTURE MAN UNITED LEGEND SAM VOKES (RIP The Lone Shark).

:sodone

Game was every bit as fun as I thought it could be. Was not disappointed.

Lets not get :jet8 about Wales yet as that makeshift Belgium defence was shockingly poor. Congrats to them though :clap

Imagine if Andy King got a EUROS winner's medal to go along with his Premier League winners medal. :woo


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Cannot wait til GARRY BALE tears through the HORRIFIC Portugal defence, floats in a scrumptious cross which CRAPTICIO flaps at then the mighty HAL-BRYANROBSON-NWANKWOKANU Cruyff turns Pepe inside his own arsehole then smashes the ball through the net into the jaws of every crestfallen Portuguese cabbage pinning their hopes on Chimpnaldo. GAME OVER PORTUGAL, YOUR ASS BELONGS TO THE WELSH. YOU'RE THE SHEEP, THEY'RE THE PENIS. IT'S HOMECOMING TIME.
@ATF @Stinger Fan


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

WALES :mark:


So happy right now for them (and my bank account :side I knew before the tournament they would be a decent team and thought they would be a comfortable second behind us and tbh they have proved me right. They proved how good they were drawing and beating Belguim in qualifying so I figured they had a good chance even though Belguim's performance versus Hungary scared me but my 1/4 boys did it :mark:

Really hope they can beat Portugal as them making the final would be an incredible story and again my wallet :side:


Prepare the sheep :mark: :mark:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Vader said:


> Your keeper is wank. Your fullbacks are dross. Your centrebacks are a fucking human dildo and a Christopher Columbus ally. Your midfield is cat piss besides a 12 year old with dreadlocks. Nani has been your best player. Fucking Nani. Ronaldo, them two goals aside, has been as disappointing as shitting your pants as an adult. Your manager is old as fuck too.
> 
> Floptugal.


Nani hasn't been doing shit apart from the goals he was involved in. Important goals that's for sure, but he literally didn't do anything besides that.

Our best player has been by far the one you refer to as 'human dildo', followed probably by Sanches. The Cristopher Columbus ally hasn't played the last two games, but I prefer Carvalho to Fonte any day of the week.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: BREX... WAIT, WALES ARE STILL THERE... FUCK IT... ENGLAND SUCK DICK*



Vader said:


> I was correcting the poster above me. I'm a neutral in this competition now, I couldn't give two shits about Portugal or any other team grinding out results. I want to be entertained. I want Ronaldo to be Maximus Decimus Meridius. Instead you're about as entertaining as watching an old woman unwrap a Werther's Original. You're an unlikeable team now there's no Figo or Rui Costa, so you're going to have to get used to people saying it's garbage watching you, as it is. Trust me, after 27 years of English football I'm fully aware of crap football when I see it. I'm also aware of how a teenager is your only hope when your main man isn't doing what he should be.
> 
> Your keeper is wank. Your fullbacks are dross. Your centrebacks are a fucking human dildo and a Christopher Columbus ally. Your midfield is cat piss besides a 12 year old with dreadlocks. Nani has been your best player. Fucking Nani. Ronaldo, them two goals aside, has been as disappointing as shitting your pants as an adult. Your manager is old as fuck too.
> 
> Floptugal.


Well....

... actually, you're not wrong about any of that. 

Except on the fullbacks being dross (well, not all of them suck anyway - Cedric had the crapshoot against Lewandowski, but that was his only misstep, and Raphael Guerreiro is usually good), and on the idea that being an ally of Christopher Columbus is bad, you're really not wrong. Though calling a manager out for "being old as fuck" is *BAITING~* and hypocritical since you've got Woy the-oh wait, he's gone cause YOU BLEW IT, YOU'RE LOSERS 8*D

Wales... hot damn. Did NOT see that coming, holy crap :jet2

EDIT: Wales on Wednesday:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

*One of Wales or Portugal will be in a Euros Final :mase

And either will have got there without coming up against an actually good team :walphtf*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



AZTECA said:


> Nani hasn't been doing shit apart from the goals he was involved in. Important goals that's for sure, but he literally didn't do anything besides that.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

"Gareth Bale VS Ronaldo :mark:"

Or Gareth Bale VS an over-the-hill wankstain who can't even score a penalty any more.

Portugal have been the luckiest fucks alive in this tournament and I hope to Christ it has finally run out. They had no business making it as far as they have.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

God, this only makes me depressed over the fact that Serbia couldn't even qualify. There is literally a chance for the final of the UEFA Euro to be Wales - Iceland. Think about that. One finalist will be either Wales or a team that hasn't actually managed to beat anyone within 90 minutes in this tournament, and its one victory is late-extra-time-goal 1-0 win over Croatia, where they were dominated throughout. And Serbia couldn't even qualify. On paper, we have a better team than 90% of the teams that qualified, and we fucking couldn't.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



AryaAnark said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


It doesn't look like you've been watching him play mate.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



AZTECA said:


> It doesn't look like you've been watching him play mate.


It wouldn't be the first time this has been said tbf.

:anark


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Can't believe Wales are in the semi finals of a European Championships but only beat us in the last 16 because of a friggin' own goal. But they deservedly won tonight against an abject Belgian back line. Lukaku and De Bruyne in particular were awful.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*





 :woolcock

:fellabot with :jet7 during that defending there, just like with his missed header.

@WOOLCOCK log on please.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WHERE THE FUCK ARE SCOTLAND. THERE'S A HOME NATIONS PARTY GOING ON IN LE FRANCAIS. OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT. THEY'RE FUCKING DUGMEAT AT THE FITBA.*



Green Light said:


> Wales are gonna win it brehs


^^


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Hey Home Nations sheep... err, mates, here's some math for ya:


Portugal = UNDEFEATED, def. of word: have yet to suffer a loss

Wales = have been beaten before, by England

England = lost to Iceland

Iceland = did NOT beat Portugal, drew instead


Therefore:
*Portugal = Iceland > England > Wales* :troll


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

*Looking forward to your mathematical equation that works out Portugal being better than Germany, France or Italy.

:thumbsup*


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



ATF said:


> Hey Home Nations sheep... err, mates, here's some math for ya:
> 
> 
> Portugal = UNDEFEATED, def. of word: have yet to suffer a loss
> ...


----------



## ECDUBX97 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

gonna be epic lads


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

How the fuck have Wales got to the Semi final.They are garbage. Hope Portugal smash them 36-0 . Hopefully Pepe has a brainfart and launches into a vicious 2 footed challenge on Bale resulting with the monkey faced cretin being carried off with 2 broken ankles :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The banter when lukaku has to report back to training on Merseyside after the guff him and his agent have come out with :banderas

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



ATF said:


> Hey Home Nations sheep... err, mates, here's some math for ya:
> 
> 
> Portugal = UNDEFEATED, def. of word: have yet to suffer a loss
> ...


Getafe > Mallorca > Barcelona > Man Utd > Arsenal > Hull > Cardiff > Suwon Blue Wings > Monterrey > Portugal


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Top Shelf said:


> How the fuck have Wales got to the Semi final.They are garbage. Hope Portugal smash them 36-0 . Hopefully Pepe has a brainfart and launches into a vicious 2 footed challenge on Bale resulting with the monkey faced cretin being carried off with 2 broken ankles :banderas


:mjeng


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Fucking GUTTED about Ramsey though!! That could make a huge difference in the next game.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Vader said:


> Getafe > Mallorca > Barcelona > Man Utd > Arsenal > Hull > Cardiff > Suwon Blue Wings > Monterrey > Portugal


Getafe > Mallorca > Barcelona > Man Utd > Arsenal > Hull > Cardiff > Suwon Blue Wings > Monterrey > Portugal = Iceland > England > Wales

Seems fair enough :troll


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Top Shelf said:


> How the fuck have Wales got to the Semi final.They are garbage. Hope Portugal smash them 36-0 . Hopefully Pepe has a brainfart and launches i*nto a vicious 2 footed challenge on Bale resulting with the monkey faced cretin being carried off with 2 broken ankles* :banderas


Christ :walphtf

Not top shelf at all :berlino


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



seabs said:


> *Looking forward to your mathematical equation that works out Portugal being better than Germany, France or Italy.
> 
> :thumbsup*


Challenge accepted (Y) I'll figure it out.........



Just not..... right now :side: GOT A PROBLEM WIDAT, NIGELS?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:jetbad :keys ITT rn


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



ATF said:


> Challenge accepted (Y) I'll figure it out.........
> 
> 
> 
> Just not..... right now :side: GOT A PROBLEM WIDAT, NIGELS?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Thread is turning into utter horse shit. Stop the mong posts please.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> over-the-hill wankstain who can't even score a penalty any more.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Stinger Fan said:


> Happy to go through, not exactly happy to go through on penalties but it is what it is. I lvoe all the salt though, "Portugal doesn't deserve it beacuse they won on penalties" but conveniently ignore that Poland won via PK's .


Portugal are the villains in the tournament...although I think that probably has to do more with CR7 than anything else.

I remember 2004 clearly b/c I was on on vacation visiting family that year. It was quite miserable, esp since they hosted it.

I'm happy for my boys and and think they'll prevail over Wales and make it into the finals.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



haribo said:


>


Lol when Ronaldo blew that penalty kick I was pissed at him...predictably he got raked over the coals and deservedly so. I had all kinds of people giving me shit over it, Messi fans in particular. Then came the finals against Chile and Messi launches the fuckin thing into the Atlantic ocean. Silence.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I like Wales and was very happy to see them go through. 

When Ramsey received a yellow card I was bummed for a second before I realized they were going to play against us :lol It was a strange moment.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I would be happy for Wales, but I'm an extremely bitter Scot. Mon Portgual.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



AZTECA said:


> I like Wales and was very happy to see them go through.
> 
> When Ramsey received a yellow card I was bummed for a second before I realized they were going to play against us :lol It was a strange moment.


Certainly works in our favor. I don't want them to get too comfortable though. I'd hope the mentality has changed since 04.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet, but all three Welsh goalscorers are born and bred Englishmen.

Also, imagine the :keys if captain Williams somehow ends up being the first Englishman to lift a major international football trophy in 50 years. Unlikely, but it would be amusing.

:lolengland :lolwales


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Was expecting tomorrow's game to be match of the round, but it will have to go some ways to top Wales vs Belgium. Still very much looking forward to it. Naturally, I'll be hoping Italy go through for obvious reasons, but just don't think they have enough to get past the Germans who you feel still have another gear in them to reach.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Fucking delighted for Wales. Gives all the home nations hope. Except England.

Was telling everyone in work all week that Wales were overrated as fuck and due a hammering. Guru.

Fucking FAKE KANU with that REAL KANU move. Amazing shit. Legit thought I was high watching that.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Belgium=over-hyped bunch of prima donnas, who don't understand how to play as a team and have a shit manager. Sounds familiar... :wink2:

Congratulations to Wales and their three English born goal scorers. Amazing how far you can go with one star player, ten ok ones and a bit of passion. Fully expect them to beat Portugal now, think they'll be kicking themselves if they don't...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Courtois going off on Wilmots again :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

http://www.espnfc.com/belgium/story...of-belgium-coach-wilmots-after-euro-2016-exit

Courtois laying into Wilmots again, @Joel

:bosque :lolbelgium

EDIT: NINJA'D :wtf2 :walphtf :woytf and it won't let me tag your name properly :frustrate NOW IT WILL.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Wilmots blaming Chelsea for Courtois' outbursts :lmao This is great stuff. They're like the past Dutch teams who used to hate each other and have many dressing room bust ups. I get the feeling that a lot of the Belgians really don't like each other's company (hard to resist the easy pun there, but I did). It's easy to say after they have lost this game, but it really does all come across really cold with them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Frauds criticising other frauds

Love it

Also, courtois is a detestable cunt and the next manager needs to blacklist him

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Top Shelf said:


> How the fuck have Wales got to the Semi final.They are garbage. Hope Portugal smash them 36-0 . Hopefully Pepe has a brainfart and launches into a vicious 2 footed challenge on Bale resulting with the monkey faced cretin being carried off with 2 broken ankles :banderas


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Top Shelf said:


> How the fuck have Wales got to the Semi final.They are garbage. Hope Portugal smash them 36-0 . Hopefully Pepe has a brainfart and launches into a vicious 2 footed challenge on Bale resulting with the monkey faced cretin being carried off with 2 broken ankles :banderas


Mainly because, although they only have one world class player, they know how to play as a team and show a bit of passion and pride at playing for their country. Greece won the tournament in 2004 with those exact qualities. Unlike Belgium, England and one or two other "big"' sides, who are full of overhyped prima donnas who don't have the guts or desire to succeed in international football. Also, weird shit seems to happen in the Euros every 12 years...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Joel said:


> Was expecting tomorrow's game to be match of the round, but it will have to go some ways to top Wales vs Belgium. Still very much looking forward to it. Naturally, I'll be hoping Italy go through for obvious reasons, but just don't think they have enough to get past the Germans who you feel still have another gear in them to reach.


Isn't there a stat that says Germans have never beaten Italians in a KO game in a major tournament? Obviously a stat like that is ever changing but I've been greatly impressed with Italy's performance especially against Belgium and Spain. Had a few B players filling in for the game against Spain and yet Spain couldn't get anything done. Great counterattacking team. I'd expect Germany to have a lot of the possession against a rigid Italy defense but I haven't been impressed with Germany this tournament. Whether its not hitting the next gear or players under-performing, I can very much see Italy moving on. 

But then again I saw Belgium making the semifinal too. :walphtf

Wales had a great game tonight and its thoroughly deserved. Wilmots is a terrible manager and deserves criticism but Courtois really needs to keep his mouth shut, said a bunch of crap about Chelsea last season too. Hopefully, :cockhead4 will set him straight.

KDB and the Lukaku's were awful. You won't hear anything bad about :cockhead2 from me, no siree. :quite


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Incredible by Wales.

Might be late but this video is so good. 






is this @Green Light?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Would let Aaron Ramsey take my anal virginity.

Just would.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Gotta ear my pre-season words. Chris Coleman is the champion of men and hopefully will send the Portuguese to their graves.

Mad respect for the Welsh players. Rarely you see players throwing themselves into the fire during international football in this day and age. Long shall it continue pls.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Nainggolan's goal was one of the best in this tournament. Top 3 so far (with Modric and Shaqiri).

Today I hope that Italy wins and then goes on to become the champions.

Oh, and I'm not really a big fan of Wales, but it's incredible to see the dream live on.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

This tournament, perhaps more than any other, rewards organisation and tactical awareness over individual brilliance (Denmark 1992, Greece 2004). Which is why it's churlish for people to automatically write off teams like Wales and Iceland. They have every chance against Portugal, as long as they don't freeze on the big occasion...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

does lukaku actually die if he doesnt shit himself in front of goals this tournament?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

That goal from Fake Kanu was pure class.

Still holding out for that Iceland vs. Wales final :fingerscrossed



Top Shelf said:


> How the fuck have Wales got to the Semi final.They are garbage. Hope Portugal smash them 36-0 . Hopefully Pepe has a brainfart and launches into a vicious 2 footed challenge on Bale resulting with the monkey faced cretin being carried off with 2 broken ankles.


:woah:andre


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Italy... 2006... we still need our revenge.
These dirty bastards gonna eat our shit today. 
DO YOU HEAR ME BASTARDS??????


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Wilmots is surely done. Belgium should be on paper one of the best teams in the world but in reality they usually go down faster than a slag of Lambrini. Was reading a bit of Le Soir from Belgium and they had the knives out. Surely only a matter of time.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Not exactly the most exciting 1st half. Neither team is willing to risk much offensively (can't blame them), and w/two strong defensive sides as well, it's basically a null match as both teams have just cancelled each other.

Highlight has been Boateng. He's looked like quite a :jetgood so far.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Italy is missing Pirlo in the midfield... They can't maintain any possession there at all and show no vision with their passes save a few brief counters that nearly caught Germany. 

Still, it isn't 2006 levels of awesome but it isn't Portugal levels of awful play. At least there is some fire to this game.

Edit: and this ref... Ugh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Never beaten Italy vs Undefeated in penalties

This gon be good


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: THE EUROPEAN FITBA THREAD THAT IS NOT MADE BY THE GUY WITH THE ODD VELVET SKY INFATUATION*

You had one fucking job, Zaza. Thank god for Buffon.

EDIT: Fucking hell. This sucks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Release Schweinsteiger. Release him now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Dreadful shoot out, including some of Buffon's save attempts.

Zaza though :woytf :walphtf :wtf2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Zaza is WOAT (at penalties), Germany are GOAT (at penalties). 

Poor Buffon :mj2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Buffon was garbage in that shoot out.

All the prem players missing - Ozil, Darmian, Pelle, Schweini? Muller confirmed tournament WOAT.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Buffon :mj2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

i have never seen a worse penalty that Pelle's in my life.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

All that shucking and jiving on the run-ups and they all missed :bosque


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

That has got to be one of the worst penalty shootouts I've ever seen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i have never seen a worse penalty that Pelle's in my life.


Trying to talk shit before the penalty aswell. Fucking mong


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Darmian and Schweinsteiger representing well in the shootout. Get rid of both.

Was sure Zaza would miss, even before that stupid run up, terrible mentality. Pelle going full retard was amusing. 

Think France beat Germany.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: THE EUROPEAN FITBA THREAD THAT IS NOT MADE BY THE GUY WITH THE ODD VELVET SKY INFATUATION*

Such a shitty set of pens. Pelles especially was awful :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was an awful shoot out... And Germany did not grab the favourites label in that game. Italy did its usual defensive shell, but that midfield transition was so awful that the score should have resembled the friendly 4-1 score. 

I'm not sure but it is looking like this is Wales' tournament to lose. If Iceland keeps shocking, a Wales/Iceland game would be the most fitting final now. None of the big teams have owned this tournament.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Fucking Zazza and Pelle, man :chan esp Pelle with the taunt you fucking retard :chan


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

would love to see Germany vs Iceland, so please Iceland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The sooner extra-time gets binned from the game of football, the better

Far too often it is complete shite with neither team wanting to risk anything, and it feels even worse when the 90mins had been shite too

Straight to pelanties (which were hilarious in this game)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

They at least shoudl bring back Golden Goal for extra time. Should give teams an incentive to go and score a bloody goal.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

They should do what I say and release a bear onto the pitch

A bear with a gun


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Congratualtions to Germany! I'm sad but also proud what Italy managed to do with this limited team is amazing. It was very close. Shame that Conte is leaving though..


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*
















oh shit dis gon be gud


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



PirateMonkE said:


> That has got to be one of the worst penalty shootouts I've ever seen.


Undoubtedly was, for me. So BAD. SO BAD.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Seriously, who does he think he is with a run up like that? Fred fucking Flinstone:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749360977167212548
Looks like he's busting for a piss while waiting for someone else to finish having a shit.

:lolitaly


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

can't remember the last time I have seen that many shit penalties in a shootout.

Obviously rooting for Iceland tomorrow, but think France takes it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Fred Flinstone is apt :lol








bringing on Zaza for that one horrid kick is amazing. 

Bastian's and Muller's were also terrible. Muller is so awful this tournament.

Gonna need a big FF payoff from :griez ogba and :anark tomorrow.

Oh lets not forget- "Neuer got me 24 FF points guys!"- Andre, 2016.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Andre said:


> Seriously, who does he think he is with a run up like that? Fred fucking Flinstone:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749360977167212548
> ...


A combination of Fred Flinstone and Homer Simpson...

Yabba Dabba... D'oh!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I will make my eagerly anticipated return to the fitbox during France vs Iceland. #Y2SH


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Andre said:


> Seriously, who does he think he is with a run up like that? Fred fucking Flinstone:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749360977167212548
> ...


I dunno how to embed a vine but he was trying to emulate Pogba. Here's how it's done properly:

https://vine.co/v/Odu5w2TmJpH


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Yer da, who's wondering why yer ma left and took all the good cutlery, still maintains that Mesut Ozil doesn't show up in the big games. He does have a point about him hitting penalties, though. Say one thing about yer da, he knows his penalties. My prediction of Muller winning player of the tournament has officially reached :howler status. I should've went with my HEART and picked Ramsey.



I think even more so than the shoddy tournament format, two bookings in five games resulting in suspensions has been the most irritating thing about these finals. Any rule that prevents Aaron Ramsey from playing in a European championship semi-final is a rule I refuse to get behind. Italy would've had to start with eight outfield players.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Iceland :hogan 

The standard of this competition is dire.

:griez looking to secure player of the tournament.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Wot a half.

ards:


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

So much for the Cinderella story. France showing up big time - Payet and Griezmann (DAT 4th THO) particularly shining, again.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Thought Vikings were supposed to be the one's who raped and pillaged, jesus christ that was hard to watch.

I don't even know why I get my hopes up, it's like being an England fan all over again.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:mjeng after Watching that first half of football. Great stuff from France actually showing how to expose the Iceland defence.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Either France are just very good or we're just utter shite :mjeng


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Either France are just very good or we're just utter shite :mjeng


A little from column A, a little from column B...

Funny how the top teams make it look so easy, without doing anything amazing. Movement off the ball, work rate and desire>>>individual brilliance. It's not a difficult sport to play well, certain teams just make it look that way...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

*Why are the French such big fans of my one and only friend Denis?*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Great taste


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Merci, merci


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

De rien, Stetho.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Giroud carrying France on his gloriously chiseled back once again. What a fucking specimen.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Giroud carrying France on his gloriously chiseled back once again. What a fucking specimen.














steamed hams said:


> I will make my eagerly anticipated return to the fitbox during France vs Iceland. #Y2SH


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Look at me...I told you what was going to happen. Give me some cred!




cablegeddon said:


> It's not a great squad (not even good) and I believe that will become apparent against France.





cablegeddon said:


> france will crush Iceland


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

What a bold prediction

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



3MB4Life said:


> Thought Vikings were supposed to be the one's who raped and pillaged, jesus christ that was hard to watch.
> 
> I don't even know why I get my hopes up, it's like being an England fan all over again.


Did you genuinely think that Iceland would beat France today?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Top Shelf said:


> Did you genuinely think that Iceland would beat France today?


Didn't think we'd win but I hoped we might look at least a little competitive. This entire tournament, Iceland have been showing everyone that they shouldn't underestimate a small country and tonight, they played like a small country. Absolutely pathetic performance. A little bit of me was hoping for a win, no matter how bleak the chance and I thought if everything went our way, we could take it but that shitshow was pathetic. I'm not disappointed that we lost, I'm disappointed that we lost the way we did.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

looking forward to muller's HAT TRICK vs france guys.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



3MB4Life said:


> A little bit of me was hoping for a win, no matter how bleak the chance and I thought if everything went our way, we could take it but that shitshow was pathetic. I'm not disappointed that we lost, I'm disappointed that we lost the way we did.


You are wrong. My assessment was correct. Just relax. Iceland has the greatest manager of all time and a horrible squad. They are overachievers. Be proud. 

Iceland looked good from time to time...considering that they faced one of the top 3 teams in the world, with home-field-advantage... Iceland's offense looked alright...the defense, not so much...but you can't expect much more from a small, dingleberry nation.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

don't think too many people expected Iceland to get 2 goals today. If you had said that to them before the game, they probably would have been alright with that. They just didn't think France would score 5.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Iceland did great. Beat England, scored two goals against both England and France, made it to quarterfinals in their first Euro cup. Well done.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Green Light said:


>


Jeritrolled you all.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Word going round that Pepe could be out.

If so I'd change my pick to Wales. He's been Portugal's best player by some way.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

This could be one of the easiest roads to a major title ever for France. Got to the semifinals without playing a single above average team. Now they're facing a Germany team depleted by injuries (and suspensions) and in the final a big time underdog no matter if it's Wales or Portugal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Giroud carrying France on his gloriously chiseled back once again. What a fucking specimen.


Is it wrong that Giroud's fluffy, bushy beard makes my nipples stand to attention?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Hope Wales takes it, but thinking Portugal ekes it out.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Not a football fan. Just happy Bruno Alves is playing so I can see him kick the shit out of someone.

Portugal playing with 10 by the first 30 minutes wens2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Good day at work and got home to catch most of the game today.

I just want to see Ronaldo cry today.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Portugal are playing like a bunch of pussies, holding back constantly without much pressure. But hey, you Welsh folks consider yourselves lucky thanks to that blatantly stolen PK... asumming Ronaldo would hit it this time for us


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

BORETUGAL

enaldo2

They've gone full 2004 Greece this tournament. pls wales.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

What a boring first half, it reminded me of this chapter of The Simpsons





 @edit: wow that was fast portugal


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

that should be game


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Portugal deserved the win, the Ramsey suspension was a massive loss to Wales, whereas Portugal didn't miss Pepe at all, for me they actually looked better without him.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

ATF said:


> Portugal are playing like a bunch of pussies, holding back constantly without much pressure. But hey, you Welsh folks consider yourselves lucky thanks to that blatantly stolen PK... asumming Ronaldo would hit it this time for us


They heard my prayers and started playing at the level they can :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

where are all the cr7 doubters at


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

An absolutely dire game which has further exposed the pathetic format and weakness of the top half of the bracket. Very sad that any of these teams could have had an easy run to the final, before being a potential 120 minutes and penalties away from winning the whole thing. Well done Platini for ruining a near perfect format which has led to the worst Euros that I can remember :clap

Just to think, even a mediocre team like England could have reached the final with a great manager :woytf

None the less, congratulations to Portugal. You can only beat what's in front of you, after all. They comfortably won in 90 minutes, which is what we all waited for. Ronaldo didn't have an amazing game, but delivered when it mattered, so credit to him too. Nani with some impressive STATS this tournament.

Wales should see that as a huge missed opportunity unless they're just another small time "happy to be here" bunch of geeks. They were going to struggle a little bit without Ramsey, but then seeing players like Joe Allen wilt under the pressure when they needed to take on more responsibility was pathetic.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:bosstrips:bosstrips:bosstrips

:silverc


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo força Portugal


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Wales unkout

Wales are quite possibly the worst team to have reached a semi final in my lifetime. You do have to give them some credit though for getting so far with a squad that has 9 players from the Championship in it

Other than the two free kicks that the keepers threw in the net Bale was pretty poor all tournament 

The winners of the other Semi should go on to win the trophy tbh. Cant see France or Germany worrying to much about Portugal

I fancy France to make it to the final. Both teams are not particularly strong at the back but i think France have a bit more going forward. Home advantage should also play a part

Ronaldo captain of ff team as well :drose


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The fairy tale is over :hogan


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The media wankfest over Bale at this tournament has been embarrassing. I wouldn't say he has had a poor tournament, but he hasn't been much better than average. 

He had quiet games in Wales' "tougher" two group games, only for that to be overlooked due to two freak goals thanks to shit keeping.

:howler 

Didn't see the Russia game, so can't comment too much on that, apart from to say they were one of the worst teams at the tournament. All reports and highlights suggested they were ridiculously open as they needed to win too.

Was average versus a poor Norn Iron and profited from more awfulness by assisting an own goal. It caused Robbie Savage to break the HYPERBOLE MACHINE though so I will give him credit for that.

:jet8

Was a minor factor in Wales' most impressive win against Belgium, the team with arguably the most individual talent that they've faced at the tournament (England aside, possibly). 

Failed to step up and take the game by the scruff of the neck tonight when Wales needed a Beckham versus Greece type of performance. Okay his team mates were shite, but he didn't do enough to be in a position where he can say he was let down by them.

STATS though, so we must ignore all the little nuances.




I don't want to predict the tournament winner, because while the teams in the next semi-final look a lot stronger than Portugal on paper, they will have had tougher runs to get to the tournament and will have more than likely exerted more energy with a day less in recovery time. A well organised Portugal can win this tournament with a bit of luck. Ronaldo will be craving the plaudits of being the final match winner too. I'm fine with any of the remaining teams winning though. Portugal mostly for the :keys though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Happy to get the win and we have now won every possible win in the knockout stages lol. Won PK, won in extra time and won in 90 minutes. Anyway, good on Wales for coming so far in the tournament , they deserve praise for how far they have come. Onto the finals, wont be easy Portugal has pretty poor records vs Germany and France . 3 losses to France, however all of them have been 1 goal games and 2 games were decided by a penalty kick(one was a golden goal). Against Germany, we have a slightly better record of 2 wins, 3 draws and 5 losses(4 of those have come within a decade). However, something has to change, or at least I hope something changes with history . Good luck to the French and Germans tomorrow and on Sunday


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

honestly the troll in me would love to see portugal just shithouse their way to the trophy

would be even sweeter if they beat the hosts in the final, preferably with a 94th minute ronaldo goal


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Going with Germany tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Portugal are fully deserving of being in the final. They've been far better than they've been given credit for, even if it hasn't always been great to watch. 

Some header from Ronaldo, another guy who hasn't had the terrible tournament you'd think from what people are saying - They seem to be forcing it to him less than they were and guys like Nani and Sanches look far more willing to make things happens with or without him. Would be great to see him win an international tournament - it may be his last chance to do so.

I do fancy France tonight though and for the whole thing. If Ronaldo's not going to win it then it would be good to see United legend POGBA securing his status as the GOAT.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

@Irish Jet Who is arguing that Ronaldo has had a terrible tournament? 

He was rightly criticised for having stinkers in Portugal's opening too matches. He had another one vs Poland, a quiet game vs Croatia which included an important role in Portugal's goal, plus good performances vs Hungary and Wales. A real mixed bag.

Portugal deserve to be in the final because they've gained the results that they needed within this format. That's all that matters. Saying they've been FAR better than they've been given credit for is classic :jet3 though. They've ground out the bare minimum results required, with average performances, against modest teams, for the most part.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Andre said:


> @Irish Jet Who is arguing that Ronaldo has had a terrible tournament?
> 
> He was rightly criticised for having stinkers in Portugal's opening too matches. He had another one vs Poland, a quiet game vs Croatia which included an important role in Portugal's goal, plus good performances vs Hungary and Wales. A real mixed bag.
> 
> Portugal deserve to be in the final because they've gained the results that they needed within this format. That's all that matters. Saying they've been FAR better than they've been given credit for is classic :jet3 though. They've ground out the bare minimum results required, with average performances, against modest teams, for the most part.


Not that anyone's arguing, just that the general feedback has been negative throughout - Read basically any articles that have been written about him in the last two weeks. It's all negative, even when he's had good games. I think he was better against Croatia than given credit for, he was quiet but effective - His movement was excellent throughout and he was actually working harder defensively than normal.

They have been far better. They've been perceived to be this lucky team getting through undeservedly when they're doing their job and getting through. Stifling what was a free flowing Croatia team isn't something that should be dismissed. The Guardian had them ranked bottom of their power rankings during the last 8, bottom again in the semi finals and yet there they are in the final. They have been underrated.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Irish Jet said:


> Not that anyone's arguing, just that the general feedback has been negative throughout - Read basically any articles that have been written about him in the last two weeks. It's all negative, even when he's had good games. I think he was better against Croatia than given credit for, he was quiet but effective - His movement was excellent throughout and he was actually working harder defensively than normal.
> 
> They have been far better. They've been perceived to be this lucky team getting through undeservedly when they're doing their job and getting through. Stifling what was a free flowing Croatia team isn't something that should be dismissed. The Guardian had them ranked bottom of their power rankings during the last 8, bottom again in the semi finals and yet there they are in the final. They have been underrated.


If you made it clear in the first place who you were referring to (aka people on here, media, mongs on 606, Aliens on Mars, etc) it would help. By making those vague blanket statements you're either covering a lot of ground, or it just comes across as you're referring to people in the thread. They've been given enough credit in these threads, for example (although there have been a lot of boring jibes and moaning about the format, which isn't Portugal's fault). If it's the Guardian being knobs, then mention them for clarity.

I agree that the Croatia performance was a good hard fought victory with lots of tactical discipline against a good team (albeit with some luck). The rest of the games, not so much, but they've done what was needed, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

*Dire game. 2 very average sides lacking any talent in midfield to really make things happen. Portugal are such an average team that have benefited from many fortunes of luck. Bombed in the group stage but progressed by virtue of the new format. Old format they would have been out on top of being in a much tougher group and being even more DELETED from the tournament. Croatia game they were fortunate to face Croatia well below par and even then barely get past them benefiting off the only chance they created in 120 minutes of torrid fitba as well as Croatia missing a couple of great chances. Poland they were poor again and got the good fortune of penalties. Wales they deserved to beat but again it's another KO opponent that weren't good that didn't play great against either. The fact that Ronaldo has played 6 games now, 2 going to ET and only has 3 goals against some off the bang averageness he's come up against paints a pretty clear picture of his tournament. That said they're still only where they are because of him. Bailed them out vs Hungary, Croatia and Wales. I guess you could say they've improved defensively since the group Stage but I'm putting that more on the opposition being poor going forward then Portugal keeping them at bay. Really benefited from Iceland scoring that late winner to move them to the easy half of the draw. Amazing to think that there's virtually no way they get to the Final had they got the win they were looking for vs Hungary or if Iceland don't score a last minute goal. No way they get through France AND Germany. Probably end with a late scrappy Ronaldo goal to secure the Trophy/Golden Boot combo and revisionist history telling the story of how Ronaldo carried Portugal to an incredible Euros win. 

I guess the other way of looking at it would be that they beat who was put in front of them but a) they haven't, only team they've beaten are Wales and b) only an uninformed viewer would come to that conclusion. Rather than taking advantage of their good fortune they've relied on further good fortune to take advantage of existing good fortune. 

Hoping for a great game from THE REAL FINAL tonight. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Andre said:


> If you made it clear in the first place who you were referring to (aka people on here, media, mongs on 606, Aliens on Mars, etc) it would help. By making those vague blanket statements you're either covering a lot of ground, or it just comes across as you're referring to people in the thread. They've been given enough credit in these threads, for example (although there have been a lot of boring jibes and moaning about the format, which isn't Portugal's fault). If it's the Guardian being knobs, then mention them for clarity.
> 
> I agree that the Croatia performance was a good hard fought victory with lots of tactical discipline against a good team (albeit with some luck). The rest of the games, not so much, but they've done what was needed, so it doesn't matter.


Oh it wasn't directed at anything on here, just the general coverage of the media. Most of what has been said/written about Ronaldo throughout this tournament has been negative and yet here we are with him in the final with 3 goals and 2 assists. This wouldn't happen to any other player in the world. Even I admit that I was criticising him prior to the Hungary game, but he effectively stepped up and put them through them when it mattered. I think people just love watching him fail and can't wait to stick the boot in if/when he does. Which isn't surprising considering him but still.

It's not just the Guardian - Heard a show on 5 live where 5 of the pundits all picked Poland to go through, pretty much everyone was talking up Wales as if they were the favorites - Which they never were and never should have been. Just seems they've been constantly overlooked - Which is pretty crazy considering they do have good players as well as one of the greatest goalscorers around.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I think a lot of the KO games have been poor because both teams are afraid to lose when the scores are level. If I was in charge of UEFA I'd have it so that at the end of extra time, if the scores are still level then the team with the better record in the group stage advances. That would make the KO games (particularly extra times) and the group stage more exciting since every point would really count, even beyond the minimum amount needed to qualify.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The tournament on the whole has been dire. Shit format, shit teams, abnormally low shot conversion and goals per game. It's not like a lot of the low scoring games have been immensely entertaining tactical battles either, they've just been rubbish. It's done a good job reminding me how much fun I had watching WC 2014. Portugal winning it will be the cherry on the cake.

Hopefully Germany vs France will be a thriller then.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

the true final is about to start! C'mon Germany!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Unfair result for Germany, but damn Bastian last play of the first half, why the hell you go with your hands like that


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

The Germans seem to have a fetish for swinging their arms around in the box.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Boateng hasn't been playing well at all. And Germans have to be more careful with their hands inside the box. Either way, whoever wins here is the champion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

What a year :griez is having, 30+ goal season for Atletico playing at #10, winning goal after winning goal in narrow 1-0 wins in La Liga, got the decisive goals that dumped Barca and Bayern out of the Champions League, now 6 goals already in the Euro's, the second highest haul ever for a player at a Euro's behind Platini in '84.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Muller captain of the tournament WOAT XI

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Save us portugal

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*






:banderas2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

What a game that was, really enjoyed that. 

Gignac is like a shittier, out of shape version of Giroud.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

Griezmann and Lloris :mark:

Talk about irony. Last time we were in a Euro final, we were the hosts... and lost (to Greece). Second time around, we face the hosts. I'm not too confident, but oh well, good luck to both teams.

BRING IT ON, NAPOLEON BOYS!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

:griez

POTY plz.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

*Great game. Doubt Sunday will be as good as THE REAL FINAL.

France were excellent, probably the best performance all tournament and deserving of knocking out the only other credible winner. Easily the better team imo. Sure Germany dominated the 1st half possession wise but only created at best half chances and looked far more like scoring 2nd half. France always looked like scoring on the break though, far more so than Germany throughout the match. It wasn't until they were 2-0 down that Germany started creating decent chances. They massively missed an actual striker up top. Gomez helped when he came in and was a big miss today. Just no presence against France's CBs or anyone to target the ball towards. France defended excellently mind. Pretty much everyone had great games for them. Umtiti has been brilliant since being forced into the team. Looked like an experienced pro in that back line rather than a raw rookie. Evra was trash mind but he's been garbage all tournament. Payet not doubling up to protect him down that wing didn't help matters mind. He was poor today too. Disinterested in helping Evra and wasteful going forward. Thought Sissoko was great. Utter garbage for Newcastle this season but a motivated Sissoko is still a great player and would be a great buy for a lot of teams. Giroud was great too. Pogba too. Made Kimmich his bitch for life on the 2nd goal. Griezmann was magnificent. Should make the Ballon D'Or top 3 with Messi and Suarez easily when he wraps up a Title/Top Goalscorer/POTT combo on Sunday. Actually that satdsn even if Portugal somehow win it. Can make a case for him on Atletico credit alone but Euro performances always factor in big and will probably see him through. No way Ronaldo should be near that top 3 unless he goes on an absolute storm in the first few months of the season. 

Also gotta give Deschamps a lot of credit. Stuck with the same team and it paid off. The gamble on Sissoko massively paid off. Kante should be starting over Matudi for the Final though but it won't happen. Got Umtiti over Mangala right. Got Payet over bigger names in Martial and Coman right. Turned the game around vs Ireland at HT with his tactics. Been proved right in leaving Benzema at home as punishment and been repaid by Giroud. A lot of managers that give into reputations wouldn't be starting Kante/Payet/Giroud. No idea why he's persisted with Evra when he as Digne there but he's getting away with that one. *


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

I have a weird feeling Portgual will win the final.

Also, apparently during the England vs Slovakia game Sturridge was thrown an energy bar and he asked the England staff what flavour it was - during the game. :hesk2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



seabs said:


> *No way Ronaldo should be near that top 3 unless he goes on an absolute storm in the first few months of the season.*


If Portugal win it on Sunday, he'll just need to put in good performances from September to December, because no coach/captain is going to look past a CL and Euro double. Doesn't matter that he wasn't the best in either campaign, the narrative will be that he led those teams.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

It's going to be a Ronaldo and Messi top two whatever. Suarez probably third this time.

Messi has the better numbers and performances than Suarez in 2016, if you count the 15-16 season as a whole then Suarez has the better numbers and performances. I think they're 1 and 2 for goals this (calendar) year. Griezmann would be my pick as the winner, I had him first before the Euro's, but he'll probably only make top 5. Ronaldo didn't really do anything in the back end of the CL campaign which is the reason he's up there with those 3, but if he wins the Euro's with a performance like he had against Wales, he has a huge claim.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*

While France haven't exactly had a difficult run to the final, Deschamps has shown the bollocks to try different and fresh ideas, plus the common sense and humility to admit when things haven't worked out (Martial a prime example) before fixing those problems. If only England had a manager like that.

France should be doing well in this tournament though, as they have a highly talented and well balanced squad. They have good players available in every position, at the very least. It didn't really click for them until the second half of the Ireland game, but they seem to be peaking at almost the best time. 

Umtiti did play very well tonight, but I think that was partly to do with the lack of having a proper centre forward to mark, who could bully him and force him to make errors. He had some very dodgy moments against Iceland when they went physical and he was forced to get touch tight.

On that subject, while Muller has had an awful tournament, I think he has been wasted in this 9/false 9 position. For one you llose his brilliant defensive work down the flank (Germany could have done with that for the second goal). His ghost runs also aren't as effective either, as it's not as easy to find space against a deep defence when travelling directly through the middle. I think his best outings for Germany have come when he has made more perfectly timed late runs, rather than more traditional centre forward runs, anyway.

It's a shame that Low couldn't convince Klose to come out of retirement, as he would have been ideal as a back up to Gomez. His end of the season form for Lazio was EXCELLENT, too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

http://www.theguardian.com/football...reaching-the-euro-2016-final?CMP=share_btn_tw

The Ronaldo part :sodone


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751448369730621444
"Success" obviously meaning UEFA were able to sell the tv rights for far more matches in comparison to the 16 team format, otherwise they wouldn't be thinking about 32 teams, aka more tv rights money and an exit from the nonsense 24 team format (which in non-money terms has proved a flop).

A 32 team format is far less convoluted, but it means adding even more shit teams, further diluting the quality of the tournament and the group games in particular. RIP GROUPS OF DEATH. 

Over half of the teams who are part of UEFA would qualify for the tournament proper, which means it would be harder to not qualify than qualify, for most teams.

:bosque

No chance we're going back to a 16 team format, even one with loads more games than the old 16 team format, because the minnow teams would cause a stink. You can't put the genie back in the bottle so to speak. 



*I actually worked out a good (not perfect though and the qualification process would have to be changed slightly) new 16 format team format in about 10 minutes, which would make the competition more credible, rewarding attacking football and favouring the best/consistent teams, rather than encouraging random luck and one off performances/flukes to determine how the tournament pans out. I managed to find a way of preventing dead rubbers too. It would also give UEFA the ability to sell the rights to a shit load of games, plus more high quality games. I might post it if there's enough interest*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Does it involve the :fellabot army or a bear with a gun?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



Andre said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751448369730621444
> "Success" obviously meaning UEFA were able to sell the tv rights for far more matches in comparison to the 16 team format, otherwise they wouldn't be thinking about 32 teams, aka more tv rights money and an exit from the nonsense 24 team format (which in non-money terms has proved a flop).
> 
> A 32 team format is far less convoluted, but it means adding even more shit teams, further diluting the quality of the tournament and the group games in particular. RIP GROUPS OF DEATH.
> ...


Pundits on Talksport were saying the new format was a success just because Wales got to the semis. :kenny

Also, Seabs can Alan "Elbows" Shearer please be added?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Seb said:


> It's going to be a Ronaldo and Messi top two whatever. Suarez probably third this time.
> 
> Messi has the better numbers and performances than Suarez in 2016, if you count the 15-16 season as a whole then Suarez has the better numbers and performances. I think they're 1 and 2 for goals this (calendar) year. Griezmann would be my pick as the winner, I had him first before the Euro's, but he'll probably only make top 5. *Ronaldo didn't really do anything in the back end of the CL campaign* which is the reason he's up there with those 3, but if he wins the Euro's with a performance like he had against Wales, he has a huge claim.


Two game winners against Roma, a hat trick against Wolfsburg to come from behind and win 3-2 on agg and a total of 5 goals is hardly not doing anything. He also lead the CL in goals , 2nd in La Liga with 35 and scored a total of 51 on the season and had 15 assists as well.Still a pretty good season


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: the poor poor innocent sheep.....*



Stinger Fan said:


> Two game winners against Roma, a hat trick against Wolfsburg to come from behind and win 3-2 on agg and a total of 5 goals is hardly not doing anything. He also lead the CL in goals , 2nd in La Liga with 35 and scored a total of 51 on the season and had 15 assists as well.Still a pretty good season


Roma are shit, they could have lost 15-0 to Barcelona in groups. Didn't have much influence in the semi's and was shit in the final. Lead the CL in goals because of scoring truckloads against Malmo and Shakhtar, 4 games against good teams - Man City PSG (x2) and Atletico - 0 goals total. Good season yes, just not as good as the other names mentioned and not close to 2014 Ronaldo, largely due to him tanking it pre Xmas against every relevant team Madrid played.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

He only played once against City :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



Green Light said:


> Does it involve the :fellabot army or a bear with a gun?





Spoiler: ?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

I would be interested in hearing about it Andre. 

I reckon one idea to make the qualifiers more exciting would be to have all of the qualifying games one summer and then the tourney finals the next summer. No international breaks disrupting the domestic season and I think people would get more into the qualifiers if they were all back to back. Would have more continuity and people wouldn't have to look up the group tables to remember the situation at the start of every international break. Of course this is all redundant if they expand the Euros to 32 teams :kenny


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Can't wait til San Marino play in the 120 team 2032 Euros.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

*Honestly they're better expanding to 32 than 24 if it can't be 16 anymore. And to make the Qualifying mean more for the bigger teams base the #1 seeds on the Qualifying Group winners so they have more to play for than just Qualifying. 

Everyone is focusing on that issue and missing the much bigger one of a touring tournament in 2020 with no host country which will ruin the tournament infinitely more than expanding the number of teams in it. 24 teams hasn't improved the tournament but I do think it's copped some exaggerated blame for some of the issues with this tournament. Most of the drab games would be that way anyway, there's not many good teams here because there's just not many full stop and the draw being lobsided is more down to the amount of not all that good teams here and the uneven amount of top seeds finishing 1st and 2nd. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

If they're going to let more teams into the tournament, then what would you guys think of possibly letting non-European countries take part too? Raise it to 32 teams and then let a few in from the Americas, Asia, Africa, Australia, you know?

Of course, it would need a different name, like the World Championships or something with "World" in it anyway :hmm:

It may sound crazy, but I think it might just work


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

I don't think anyone is overlooking the multiple host issue. The problem of teams and fans (even worse) having to travel all across Europe in a ridiculously short space of time has been anticipated for years (hopefully just a one off in 2020). The new 32 format proposal is a fresh topic, so of course it's going to be discussed.

32 teams is obviously the better choice. It's going to be a (at least comparatively to the past) mediocre tournament either way, so we might as well have it be one with a sensible format.

Anyone who thinks this tournament wouldn't have been better with 16 teams is ridiculously naive. The potential for two groups to have three from either (going by seedings) France/Spain/Germany/England + Portugal/Belgium/Italy + Switzerland/Croatia, minus loads of dross teams and games, would have made the tournament more exciting (just based on the certain finality of the group stages for a couple of big nations, not to mention other blindingly obvious reasons which shouldn't have to be explained), regardless of International football not being at a peak level right now. Euros 96-2012 were all great tournaments, even when the giant footballing nations had almost all around disappointing outings (2004).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



DenAuston said:


> If they're going to let more teams into the tournament, then what would you guys think of possibly letting non-European countries take part too? Raise it to 32 teams and then let a few in from the Americas, Asia, Africa, Australia, you know?


If Australia can finally win the European Championship I'm all for it.


----------



## TakerOz (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



DenAuston said:


> If they're going to let more teams into the tournament, then what would you guys think of possibly letting non-European countries take part too? Raise it to 32 teams and then let a few in from the Americas, Asia, Africa, Australia, you know?
> 
> Of course, it would need a different name, like the World Championships or something with "World" in it anyway :hmm:
> 
> It may sound crazy, but I think it might just work


Maybe like the World Cup perhaps? haha


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Going for 3-0 to the Frenchies tonight...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



haribo said:


> If Australia can finally win the European Championship I'm all for it.


If Australia can compete in Eurovision, why not UEFA Euro? :draper2


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Euro 2016 final, who wins ?*

I would like to know what the members of WF think. 

Who is winning the grand final of the 2016 Euro ?

I'm all for Portugal but France is very tough and is playing home. The Portuguese squad history with France is terrible, they never win.

Go Portugal!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Na na na na! Na na na na! Hey hey hey! Goodbyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It's kinda almost sad tbh.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Goodnight, sweet prince enaldo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

I don't like the guy, but I feel awful for Ronaldo. That's just horrible.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Felt legit bad for #CR7, poor guy.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Well, there ya go to the people that wanted to see Ronaldo cry.

Well done, Payet. Well done, France. Well fucking done.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



> “CR7 has the will of Keyser Soze, but he can’t lose the limp at the end,” says Matt Dony. “ I’m genuinely heartbroken for him. I really like Ronaldo, *I have no problem with his on-field cockiness, because it’s backed up by supreme talent and a ridiculous amount of hard work. He’s a magnificent, too-often-maligned footballer, and deserves better than this in a game of this magnitude.” It’s fascinating how often sport is downright sadistic towards its greats.* There are very few happy endings, unless you’re Shane Warne and Glenn McGrath.


Amen. The blatant (at times) disrespect towards #CR7 is downright sickening.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



ATF said:


> Well, there ya go to the people that wanted to see Ronaldo cry.
> 
> Well done, Payet. Well done, France. Well fucking done.


Was a :jetgood tackle, just unfortunate.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Fairly awful 90, befitting of this tournament.

Sissoko (textbook shop window work rate) and Patricio with the only impressive performances so far.

France should have wrapped this up with the chances they've had.

Portugal winning really would be top :keys.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Andre said:


> Was a :jetgood tackle, just unfortunate.


It was, which is extra infuriating.

Even more so? More than likely, it was done totally on purpose to get rid of him.

EDIT: Call me petty all you want, but I'm pretty sure that the French should've been yellowed more than once by now. On the other hand, the ref wastes no time in yellowing the Portuguese. Of course he would.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

I hope this doesn't go into penalties. They already made it longer than it should be.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

IT IS HAPPENING!!! :woo

A player like Eder winning this tournament would sum it up perfectly. :jetgood :keys


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Where the hell did that come from? Fuck this, if Portugal win it will sum up this abomination of a tournament perfectly.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Obviously Ronaldo wins a major tourney the same year Messi retires :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Nani has been fantastic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Not surprised motherfuckers. 

Best team at the tournament - Always came up big when the pressure was on. Well deserved. Delighted for Ronaldo. Pepe and Nani were brilliant. 

LOL at Deschamps. He's terrible.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: OFFICIAL EURO 2016 DISCUSSION THREAD - ROY "BALLSY DUMBASS" HODGSON*

This final has been a satire of the entire tournament. ULTIMATE :keys

Congratulations Portugal on becoming the :troll kings of Fitba. Congrats on the win too, a win is a win regardless of the standard.



Vader said:


> He has had 20 shots, 4 of which have been on target, without scoring a goal. He's missed a penalty and been the worst player on the pitch in both games he's played in. He's a genuine contender for worst tournament player thus far. Fuck, going off his overall record he might be one of the worst tournament players in history.
> 
> They don't have a threat outside of Ronaldo?
> 
> ...


Nothing personal Vader, I just wanted the honour of bumping this post.

:banderas


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

CHAMPIONS :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

That's basically my Shockmaster moment. My career is finished.








See you in August, *******.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

A 3rd place team wins the tournament, how do you like the new format Mr Platini?

Ronaldos crying, so I guess some people got what they wished for.


Congratz Portugal.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



Punkhead said:


> Where the hell did that come from? Fuck this, if Portugal win it will sum up this abomination of a tournament perfectly.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Portugal fans you have my permission and BLESSING to mong post and troll in here for the next 24 hours.

:lolportugal


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Well that brings to a end what has been the worst international football tournament in terms of quality and excitement i have ever witnessed in my life. Absolute horse shit from the 1st to last game

14 teams finished the group stage with more points than the winners Portugal

9 teams won more games over 90 than the winners Portugal

This 24 team format unkout

Fair play to Portugal. Not there fault the format is so stupid

Thank fuck its over


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Portugal denied the win as hosting nation, deny France in turn..

Also, :cheer:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Awful tournament :jetbad

Portugal winning it with boring negative fitba and 1 win from 7 in regular time says it all really.

They deserve it though, no team was good enough to beat them. Not their fault.

Hardly any players had a great tournament as the format basically ruined it, but I mustered up this as Team of the Tournament:

Patricio

Kimmich Pepe Bonucci Guerreiro

Ramsey Krychowiak Kroos

Payet Griezmann Nani

The standard of international football is absolutely NOWHERE NEAR club football and hasn't been for years, this tournament really emphasised this.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Fernando Santos is the tactical genius of this tournament. So happy for Cristiano!!! Ballon d'or incoming!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Portugal :mark:

Well deserved. Delighted for them, especially Ronaldo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*

Fair play to Portugal. Have had a soft spot for them ever since they ended that unbearable Wales hype a few days ago.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: SUNDAY NIGHT. FRANCE VS PORTUGAL. EURO 2016 FINAL.*



Shatab Anwar said:


> Fernando Santos is the tactical genius of this tournament. So happy for Cristiano!!! Ballon d'or incoming!!!


He's a tactical genius for playing for a draw at the end of the Hungary game and ANTICIPATING a late Iceland winner vs Austria IMO. Genius tactics to enter the weak bracket.

A truly :jet :banderas


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

They fucking grinded their way through the tournament and while at times it wasn't the most exciting game to watch, a win is a win and at least I can say I saw my Portugal win their first ever Euro Cup. Duck yes. I'm so happy.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



PirateMonkE said:


> They fucking grinded their way through the tournament and while at times it wasn't the most exciting game to watch, a win is a win and at least I can say I saw my Portugal win their first ever Euro Cup. Duck yes. I'm so happy.


Duck yes indeed :wtf2 :walphtf :woytf

Enjoy the win and the SALTY TEARS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

The funniest thing about the 3rd place team qualifying and winning is that it was created by a Frenchman and broke millions of French hearts in the final.

Platini ladies and gentlemen :bosque


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



Andre said:


> Duck yes indeed :wtf2 :walphtf :woytf
> 
> Enjoy the win and the SALTY TEARS.


LOL, I didn't even notice I hit D instead of F. Oh well, nothing is going to bring me down today. Woooooooo!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



Joel said:


> The funniest thing about the 3rd place team qualifying and winning is that is was created by a Frenchman and broke millions of French hearts in the final.
> 
> Platini ladies and gentlemen :bosque


This has changed my perspective completely. Platini deserved this. Thanks portugal :lolfrance


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

That Platini link is genius :done

Platini once again upstaging Portugal as the biggest villain :sodone


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Wow, just... I cannot believe it. Words cannot describe how happy I am. Unbelievable feeling , Thank you Portugal, Thank you Eder!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Hahahahahahahhahahahahahaha

HAPPY to see my country finally win it, and w/o Ronaldo.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Btw, every Portugal fan reading this thread should REP @DenAuston. He usually picks Portugal to win every tournament, but didn't for the first time in ages for this Euros. If you know DA well enough that's just classic DA. He's your real MVP.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Portugal might get some hate for winning the title but they didn't lose a match all tournament, beat some good teams, had to come back and draw in the most thrilling match of the tournament and showed more grit and heart in the final. 

They deserved it, 3rd place or not.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Deserved winners and happy for one of the greatest players ever.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

:walphtf is incredible

Tournament win is a tournament win at the end of the day. Chelsea fans will remember theirs despite being carried through on the back of Drogba and Greece will remember theirs despite contributing shit, overrated players to teams thinking they were good after the Euros and of course their national debt crisis threatening their existance as an independent country.

Can't imagine it'll be as luxurious in 2 years time for Portugal. Ronaldo, Nani, Quaresma, Pepe likely to lose their legs by that point. Good ending for what will likely be their golden team.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

"Chris Smalling swoops to give limp England victory over 10-man Portugal"

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/jun/02/england-portugal-international-friendly-match-report

:mjeng


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752265032860336128
:jet 

Going to be a :keys OVERLOAD if he gets the job :jet8

The FA were probably inspired into talking to him after watching Portugal shithouse their way to Euros glory. If there's anyone who knows about shithouse fitba successes it's :jet


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*









roudroudroudroudroudroud


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Also I think I'm the only person alive that enjoyed most of the matches this Euro.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

GOAT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

*Ronaldo was a coach for 20 minutes, and still won a trophy before wegner* :fergie


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Congrats to Portugal. & I'm happy for Ronaldo he deserves an international title.

Having said that I'm glad this shit fest is over. 4 weeks of garbage football, most of it championship standard at best! Had more fun watching the Women's WC.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



Desecrated said:


> :walphtf is incredible
> 
> Tournament win is a tournament win at the end of the day. Chelsea fans will remember theirs despite being carried through on the back of Drogba and Greece will remember theirs despite contributing shit, overrated players to teams thinking they were good after the Euros and of course their national debt crisis threatening their existance as an independent country.
> 
> Can't imagine it'll be as luxurious in 2 years time for Portugal. Ronaldo, Nani, Quaresma, Pepe likely to lose their legs by that point. Good ending for what will likely be their golden team.


Portugal has some really exciting players coming through all of which are under the age of 23 like Goncalo Guedes , Andre Silva, Nelson Semedo , Ruben Neves ,and Gelson Martins who all play for the big 3 in Portugal. Then there's some young players who are on the B teams like Guzzo , Nuno Santos, Joao Nunes, Iuri Medeiros who have good potential. Then there's some mid 20s players like Andre Pinto , Andre Almeida, Andre Andre , Paulo Oliveira and more. 


They all wont be "world class" but they're good players, some have high end potential. Portugal has seen an upswing in youth talent , Portugal isn't depleted just because they don't have household names. I know I sound like I'm being bias, but being someone who follows Portuguese football heavily, I get to see these guys play more often, I knew Portugal wasn't nearly as bad as people made them out to be(I said this before the tournament). Sure losing those players you mentioned will hurt, but theres a lot of young talent in Portugal's team like Patricio(28),Guerreiro(22),Cedric(24) , Joao Mario(23) , Adrien(27) , Carvalho(24) , Andre Gomes(22), Renato Sanches(18). We're not exactly old by any means.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*











*He deserved an international title in his career. As infamous as he sometimes is, you can't deny he lives and breathes football, and dedicates his heart, soul and emotions to the sport itself. Well deserved.*


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Congrats to Portugal, really deserved. I don't get the hate of this format. This tournament wasn't the most aesthetically pleasing but that is because we are in the middle of a cycle where counter attack is cherished after a lustrum of possession dominance. The improvement of the smaller or non traditional football nations is something to behold. Equality was maximal. If this 3rd position thing was a mistake, then the matches against those teams would have finished in thrashings. As a general trend the defense system overcame the attack and there is beauty in that. To see that after every big win the next match always ended in a defeat is also a great signal. For example Germany was the better looking team but they let France a lot of space to transitioning and at the end that was very important. Today Portugal positioned a rocky and impenetrable structure leaded by Pepe that established the tempo of the match. Also, kudos to Portugal's coach for that sub. I criticized what at first seemed a change of an 18 year old perfectly fine midfielder for a rigid striker with an underwhelmed career when the extra time was in sight and France was having the upper hand. Anyway, I think Deschamps was very Cholo-esque at the end and that surely hurt the team. Nor does it help that Pogba continued with his timid role and Griezmann wasn't having his best night. Albeit Sissoko was fantastic.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



Andre said:


> Btw, every Portugal fan reading this thread should REP @DenAuston. He usually picks Portugal to win every tournament, but didn't for the first time in ages for this Euros. If you know DA well enough that's just classic DA. He's your real MVP.


I will rep the hell out of him. I will rep the hell out of everybody. I'm just too fuckin happy to care about who I rep.

I saw the game in a big square along with thousands of people and the place absolutely erupted when Eder scored the goal. And then again, when the game ended. Damn, I can't describe this feeling :sodone


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

congrats to Portugal, sucks for France :mj2

anyone who says they don't get the hate for this tournament, not sure if srs. dog shit quality games for the majority, stupid format. 16 teams was fine. 24 doesn't work. either increase to 32 or revert UEFA. worst Euro's in a long time

PS - sucked in Platini, only good thing to come from this


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

i don't care about football but i'm happy to say that we lost..

it is only fair,the french team avoided all the big teams since the beginning,Gemany was the replacement team,and you know what? french journalists always said that the Portuguese team played a "lousy" game,they should have been more modest...logical and deserved defeat.

congrats to Portugal!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



NoyK said:


> *He deserved an international title in his career. As infamous as he sometimes is, you can't deny he lives and breathes football, and dedicates his heart, soul and emotions to the sport itself. Well deserved.*


Just heard that his injury was a torn ACL and MCL... and the guy still played for another 10 minutes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

DREADFUL tournament finally over. absolute chore many of the games were. final incredibly lacklustre. so fitting that megaflop eder scores the winner


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*










- Vic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

wrong thread

- m9


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



AZTECA said:


> I will rep the hell out of him. I will rep the hell out of everybody. I'm just too fuckin happy to care about who I rep.
> 
> I saw the game in a big square along with thousands of people and the place absolutely erupted when Eder scored the goal. And then again, when the game ended. Damn, I can't describe this feeling :sodone


CAMPEÕES CARAAAAAAAAAAAAALHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



Andre said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752265032860336128
> :jet
> 
> Going to be a :keys OVERLOAD if he gets the job :jet8
> ...


Genuinely - England could do worse.

I could see him sticking with a system at all costs - Even if it means picking the lesser players. I doubt he'll pander to the ego's like Hodgson did.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

I'm still in shock that I recognize my country as Euro champions. I was convinced that we'd be chokers 4 life. NOT THIS TIME. So happy for all of us.

This + all of the other European athletics competition achievements (including 2 gold medals) = DREAM DAY FOR PORTUGAL SPORTS :mark:

Funniest thing about yesterday's win: we didn't even need Ronaldo to put France in their place, so much for the one-man-team accusations :lmao Truly a full circle achievement, beating the hosts in the finals after losing the last finals as hosts ourselves, losing to France billions of times (and ironically, Fernando Santos' 1st game as manager was a 2-1 loss to France in Paris), and dealing w/their shit talking via newspapers. Up your salty asses who refused to light our flag in your Goddamn Eiffel Tower :flip


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

could they really do much worse? it's like bringing in pulis.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

They could re-hire Roy Hodgson


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



Joel said:


> The funniest thing about the 3rd place team qualifying and winning is that it was created by a Frenchman and broke millions of French hearts in the final.
> 
> Platini ladies and gentlemen :bosque


:lmao :lmao :lmao That makes it worth it tbh. Credit to Portugal who turned up when needed. Not their fault it was such a awful format. 

Ronaldo is someone I hate but even I felt bad for him when he went off. I wanted him to cry :side: but not like that. Saw a photo of his leg and the injury looked awful. Could see how much it meant to him when he went off. He is an arrogant cunt but he is a cunt who wants to win and always give 100%. He also has good touching moments with fans. 



Andre said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752265032860336128
> :jet
> 
> Going to be a :keys OVERLOAD if he gets the job :jet8
> ...


The depressing part is he is the best ENGLISH option. At least he will stick to a plan. 



Kiz said:


> could they really do much worse? it's like bringing in pulis.


We are going to shite anyway. Plus yeah could bring back that owl faced out cunt.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



ATF said:


> *I'm still in shock that I recognize my country as Euro champions. I was convinced that we'd be chokers 4 life. NOT THIS TIME. So happy for all of us.*
> 
> This + all of the other European athletics competition achievements (including 2 gold medals) = DREAM DAY FOR PORTUGAL SPORTS :mark:
> 
> Funniest thing about yesterday's win: we didn't even need Ronaldo to put France in their place, so much for the one-man-team accusations :lmao Truly a full circle achievement, beating the hosts in the finals after losing the last finals as hosts ourselves, losing to France billions of times (and ironically, Fernando Santos' 1st game as manager was a 2-1 loss to France in Paris), and dealing w/their shit talking via newspapers. Up your salty asses who refused to light our flag in your Goddamn Eiffel Tower :flip


Woke up and checked my phone, was reminded that it's really real. Actually. I'm really so pleased.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*






My second favourite moment of the tournament, second only to bagging Payet about ten seconds before he scored a screamer.

Also, who knew Fergie and Pepe were such good pals.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



AryaAnark said:


> My second favourite moment of the tournament, second only to bagging Payet about ten seconds before he scored a screamer.
> 
> Also, who knew Fergie and Pepe were such good pals.


*Beautiful. Fergie was like a father to him, pretty much created what Ronaldo is today. Just thinking he was this close to go to Arsenal instead of United... Probably wouldn't have been the legend he has become.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

it's not saying a whole lot considering how trash Portugal were but Nani had a very good tournament and was their best player along with Pepe

nice touch by :fergie


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

I'm usually one to loath a lot of what Fergie does and says, but that was a nice touch with Ronaldo and it was like a father waiting for his son to come down.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



AryaAnark said:


> My second favourite moment of the tournament, second only to bagging Payet about ten seconds before he scored a screamer.
> 
> Also, who knew Fergie and Pepe were such good pals.


*That brought a small tear to the eye. Loved him not giving a shit about the other Portuguese players too. Wonder what AGENT FERGIE had to say to Pogba :hmm

I don't want to bag on Portugal too much but coming 3rd in your group and only winning one game in 90 minutes doesn't give you too much to boast about. Incredibly lacklustre talent going forward but they defended pretty well. That said, France opened them up enough and created enough chances that it should have been over before ET. And France should have made far more opportunities too but for some reason played at a Group Stage ok with a draw tempo. I don't think any team would have been worthy winners btw. Probably France but they didn't turn up in the Final so you know, not really them either. Knew before the Tournament that the standard of quality would be low and that there were only 3 teams who even looked above good but the actual level produced didn't even meet them low expectations. International Football is yuck and has been for ages now. Only teams that I thought looked anything like a good team for more than one match were France, Germany and Italy. Says everything really. The format didn't help but it would have been pretty similar with the old format because most of the teams just weren't good. Poland/Portugal in the Group Stage or the KO Rounds would be a bad match regardless because both teams seriously lack great attacking talent. 

Not a great Tournament for pretty much every reason imaginable. The quality, the entertainment, the comebacks, the stories, the home performance, the format, the violence. I'm happy for Ronaldo though. 

Can't even be bothered putting together a TOTT. I gave it a little thought during the game last night and most positions would be "eh I guess it should be him then". Not even an interesting debate on any of them. I would have Sissoko in though. What a player when he's motivated. Payet won POTT which I guess I don't disagree with although he really faded as the KO rounds went on. Probably more deserved by Griezmann over the whole tournament. Fuck it, give it to Eder. He was legit 10/10 when he came on and the winning goal was fantastic. Ronaldo probably winning Balon D'Or too now which is kinda lel but most voters vote on accomplishments rather than performances.

I don't care who the England Manager is. I guess Sam would be ok because he'd set us to be hard to beat and although it will get knocked it gives us a much better chance of winning a Tournament. I don't know why more people don't cotton on to the fact that you can win a Tournament without great attacking talent but not without great defensive talent. Portugal proved it here. Not sure I can even remember a team that won a Major International Tournament without a great defence. *


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

I don't think winning the Euros makes you the best team, just like winning the champions league doesn't necessarily make you the best team in europe. Personally I thought they deserved it, if you can't beat a team like Portugal then you didn't deserve to win the tournament.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Going by how inept the FA is, I would be relatively fine with BIG Sam in charge. Imagine all of the absolute fucktards they could bring in instead. Plus Sam is an expert in not losing games and being hard to beat at all costs, which is becoming ever more important at international level. As mentioned before, the standard hasn't been great for a while now, so being the best passing or entertaining team isn't that high on the list of priorities for a job like this. If international formats ever change to a more league based format (aka mine and I'm going to be a massive tease and just drop a hint again) then no he's not a good choice at all, but while qualifying remains as routine as possible, Sam is not a terrible candidate... unless we draw a bunch of ultra negative dross at the WC and don't have the tactics to unlock them.

:woytf

The press conferences would be fun at least, while it would be fun to see how all of his pals in the media clique would react if it did go tits up for him. Following England became so dull under Woy that a bit of Mike Bassett madness and PASHUN would at least be entertaining for the wrong reasons.

:jet

I wrote that because, let's be real, there are serious problems with English football that have been glossed over since the early 2000's. The biggest problem with English football hasn't been the manager for a long time (although it has been high up the list). The FA are absolutely clueless on so many levels, including; retaining antiquated grassroots ideals such as imposing the doctrine of spotting young talent via them starring in youth games (ignoring things such as wildly varying physical development and base skill abilities at that level), picking coaches to suit pr first and foremost, having the arrogant and overly complacent attitude that we are an elite footballing nation when we haven't been for some time, as well as filling key positions with business minds largely at the expense of any real footballing iq as an organisation. The current West Brom jobs for the boys club (well, excluding Woy now that he is gone), including Dan Ashworth and co., really hasn't fixed any of the issues, instead exacerbating them.

It's for those reasons that it's difficult to become fully invested in English international football. The whole system is broken. It's not just the manager. Add in the idea that international football shouldn't be taken seriously as an 'elite' form of the sport anymore and it just seems like a waste of time, barring a bit of naive day dreaming optimism for a couple of minutes every two years.

The latter point also makes those debates about Messi, Ronaldo, etc having to win an international tournament to define their legacies even more absurd. Those players are up there with the greats, regardless. Ronaldo was up there anyway, missing most of the final while his team coped without him didn't change that. Messi being let down by Higuain time after time and then missing one penalty in a shoot out doesn't change that either. International tournaments are so random, infrequent and highly luck based that putting so much stock into them is silly. I suppose Nani and Eder are GOAT level players now...

:claude

I did mention it during the game last night, but didn't want to be a party pooper right after the game, yet the truth is Portugal were lucky last night. France should see that as a huge opportunity missed. Patricio was absolutely mint too though and having your keeper play well isn't lucky, he's as much a part of the team as any outfield player. 

I don't think Deschamps can be blamed too much for his players fucking up golden chances, but he did make some weird decisions, such as playing Pogba quite deep for a lot of the game. I think France would have been better with Kante on for Matuidi, as I've said a few times during previous games. Not taking a more mobile and skillful CF option has also seemed a problem at times. Then again Lacazette hasn't really pulled up any trees for France.

A final few words on the 24 team format: I think the worst aspect of it was that it just seemed to DRAG ON. It felt like the tournament should have ended about 7/8 games ago. A mediocre tournament is a problem, but a prolonged mediocre tournament with a lame conclusion is almost unbearable.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*










Joe :banderas


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Payet being the man of the tournament when he wasn't even the best player on his team is so lol.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Griezmann not being rewarded the POTT was a fucking LOL move. Payet was impressive (at least for a while), but Griezmann turned it up big time since the KO games, and was the top scorer of the whole thing. Ehh. Whatever.

STILL CELEBRATING THOUGH MOTHAFUCKAASSSSS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Where are you guys hearing that Payet was named POTT?

The Euros own official twitter account has given it to Griezmann and it says it on the Eufa website
http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/news/newsid=2389936.html

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752491678573924352


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

*http://www.eurosport.com/football/e...ournament-at-euro-2016_sto5683269/story.shtml

BAROMETER POTT. *



Andre said:


> I don't think Deschamps can be blamed too much for his players fucking up golden chances, but he did make some weird decisions, such as playing Pogba quite deep for a lot of the game. I think France would have been better with Kante on for Matuidi, as I've said a few times during previous games. Not taking a more mobile and skillful CF option has also seemed a problem at times. Then again Lacazette hasn't really pulled up any trees for France.


*He took Martial but clearly totally lost faith in him after the Albania game. Said everything when he was ready to bring Cabaye on before him right before Portugal scored. Knowing our luck he'll come back a broken man after the way Deschamps treated him. We may never see poor Anthony smile again.

I don't really blame him for Pogba because there wasn't really a space to move him up too without leaving Matuidi covering the middle by himself. I thought the same thing during the match but then when I was thinking of how to get him up there nothing really worked. Coman was fresh and creating things, Sissoko was the best player on the pitch until Eder came on and Griezmann is Griezmann. At 0-0 4-1-4-1 would have been a big gamble. If we do get Pogba then hopefully we realise he's not a sitting midfielder and needs to be in the attacking third to get any real value out of him. 

Also Gignac is the very definition of a donkey striker. Utter garbage in every game he played. Also Griezmann was incredibly poor on Gignac's scuffed miss not pouncing on an easy tap in when it came off the post.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

France could have called up Gameiro, who is very mobile. Had a great season as well, top scorer in Europa. Atletico and Barca have been heavily linked with him over the last month.

Can't believe that donkey Gignac went over him, we were all trashing him the second he came on at the start of the tournament and we were all proven right. I haven't see enough of Lacazette to say would have done any better, but it's hard to believe he wouldn't have.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



ATF said:


> I'm still in shock that I recognize my country as Euro champions. I was convinced that we'd be chokers 4 life. NOT THIS TIME. So happy for all of us.
> 
> This + all of the other European athletics competition achievements (including 2 gold medals) = DREAM DAY FOR PORTUGAL SPORTS :mark:
> 
> Funniest thing about yesterday's win: we didn't even need Ronaldo to put France in their place, so much for the one-man-team accusations :lmao Truly a full circle achievement, beating the hosts in the finals after losing the last finals as hosts ourselves, losing to France billions of times (and ironically, Fernando Santos' 1st game as manager was a 2-1 loss to France in Paris), and dealing w/their shit talking via newspapers. Up your salty asses who refused to light our flag in your Goddamn Eiffel Tower :flip


Ser campeão em França contra a França contra tudo e contra todos.

C*ralho, tão bom


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They need to either go back to the previous format or find a new one... this 24 team mess dragged the play down considerably. Too much thinking about goal difference and the third place tie breakers in group play to actually have any semblance of natural flow in the games.

And still shaking my head that one of the ugliest playing teams in recent years knicked the trophy... This tournament is best forgotten.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*



ATF said:


> I'm still in shock that I recognize my country as Euro champions. I was convinced that we'd be chokers 4 life. NOT THIS TIME. So happy for all of us.
> 
> This + all of the other European athletics competition achievements (including 2 gold medals) = DREAM DAY FOR PORTUGAL SPORTS :mark:
> 
> Funniest thing about yesterday's win: we didn't even need Ronaldo to put France in their place, so much for the one-man-team accusations :lmao Truly a full circle achievement, beating the hosts in the finals after losing the last finals as hosts ourselves, losing to France billions of times (and ironically, Fernando Santos' 1st game as manager was a 2-1 loss to France in Paris), and dealing w/their shit talking via newspapers. Up your salty asses who refused to light our flag in your Goddamn Eiffel Tower :flip


"But before the last game they didn't win any other match" So rir


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Four of Griezmann's goals came against Ireland and Iceland. When he was needed most, he failed big time. Payet also played two good games, during only one of which he was actually consistently good in. He's 29 and has had one good season in his whole career. Did he get hooked in every game after the first two group games (came on as sub in third group game)? I think so, though I can't be arsed to check. :anark

Over here, the attitude is extremely arrogant: French media are going on about Portugal playing anti-football and several French people have genuinely tried to garner sympathy from me for a dodgy handball. :lmao

At least they're not smashing up the place though (#Euro96).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: YOU CAN NOW COME 3RD AND BE CALLED THE BEST TEAM IN EUROPE*

Yeah, Griezmann sure failed against the Germans in that meaningless semi final where he scored the only 2 goals of the game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't he get 2 assists in the quarters as well? Plus the winner that secured them top of the groups? Off this tournament alone he's already the fourth highest scorer in Euro's history.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

You cant just expect Griezmann to do all the work, he had an amazing tournament, but Portugal in this EURO's had solid deffensive tactics, you can say what you want about their performances but they didnt lost a game in this Euro, on the other hand i completly agree on Payet, it will be an unpopular opinion but i believe that Gignac is a better player than Giroud, obviously his form was awful since he is playing in México as a star, so there is a big gap in between his Tigres-Marseille form and world aparts physically, still Gignac has a lot of technique and is smarter than Giroud, who knows what happened with Martial, was poor on the match(es?) he played but he should've had more time.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Gameiro should have gone, but Gignac is still better than Giroud.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Gignac is not better than Giroud you LOON


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> Gameiro should have gone, but Gignac is still better than Giroud.


Don't talk absolute bollocks.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> Gignac is not better than Giroud you LOON


For you, both are almost identical players, but i have seen far better goals and technique skills from Gignac, i dont rate high those 2 anyways (Again, not saying that currently he is a better striker than Giroud but he has more technique IMO).

Sorry if i offended you (if you are an Arsenal fan), here is a Gignac goal as a form of apology.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The only thing Gignac has more of than Giroud is adipose tissue :duck :keys

#BigMacPourGignac



Spoiler



:hughton


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

:shrug thats why i said it wouldnt be a popular opinion, the only other person that shares my opinion is probabily Deschamps :lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm most offended that you assumed I supported that shithouse club. :towns2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> I'm most offended that you assumed I supported that shithouse club. :towns2


Thats what happens when you i try to play it cool and classy while being an ass in the inside :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Some french fans have actually started a petition to re-play the Euro 2016 final, it has almost 90.000 signatures already :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/sports/rejouer-match-final-euro-2016/20909

I'm sorry if I'm offending someone with what I'm about to say, and I don't mean this as in a all of them perspective, but in general, France has got be up there as the biggest sore loser in terms of fans. First the insults on social media and news, then the riots after the final that got 40 people arrested, along with not lighting up the Eiffel Tower with the EU2016 winner's national colours as they promised, and now this. 

Jesus christ, just let it go. *


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

kimino said:


> :shrug thats why i said it wouldnt be a popular opinion, the only other person that shares my opinion is probabily Deschamps :lol


Indeed, must be why Deschamps chose Giroud over him every meaningful game ogba


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I will sort the COUPON game out by the end of the week.

Steve Bruce is being interviewed for the England job.

:claude :lolengland


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Some french fans have actually started a petition to re-play the Euro 2016 final, it has almost 90.000 signatures already :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/sports/rejouer-match-final-euro-2016/20909
> 
> ...


It's at 105k now :kobe13

This is actually funny because the majority of the comments say Portugal cheated and France lost because of the ref. Classic football fans. Wonder if the French have had a sit down to talk about the errors in their play :hmm


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Petition comments:



> I find it disgusting for any mistakes it there's been against the French who are not whistled like the *hand* of a Portuguese and it is a French who took the yellow card and a Portuguese one was strangled french player and the referee did not put cardboard





> *hand* unsanctioned Portuguese in the last ten minutes remaining





> The arbitrator took everything except the right decisions. Ronaldo was not in the end it did have simulated. *Hand* Eder passed as that of koscieny which led a very good free kick and goal action and Portuguese finally kosieny who gets caught by the sudden and passing innapercu





> *Hand* Eder reported on Koscielny, choke on Koscielny, Umtiti is violently push exsorbitant arbitration for the UEFA





> *Hand* mistake by the referee, strangulation!


Might have to give a little strangulation to my cock if these comments make me any more erect

:banderas

A *HANDBALL* cost you your precious Euros victory in your lovely home stadium, did it? :banderas

This wasn't how the fairytale ending was supposed to go, was it? :banderas

Fucking delicious :banderas


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

haribo said:


> Indeed, must be why Deschamps chose Giroud over him every meaningful game ogba


Well the comment was more on the side that Dechamps rate Gignac, i have already said that Giroud is in better form (by quite a large margin) :lol


----------



## cheggers01 (Jul 12, 2016)

Terrible tournament won by an average at best national side. I'm a massive football fan but struggled to maintain interest.


----------



## cheggers01 (Jul 12, 2016)

And that's not sour grapes from an England fan, we're awful and didn't deserve any better.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with all of that Keith.

Even your doorstep challenge was a more legitimate competition than Euro 2016, despite it being fixed.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Andre said:


> I agree with all of that Keith.
> 
> Even your doorstep challenge was a more legitimate competition than Euro 2016, despite it being fixed.


Even Naked Jungle had a better format. :moyes2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DenAuston said:


> Petition comments:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will you guys ever let go ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Of course not :kobe11


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

You English users, would you like to see Klinsmann as the DT of your country' squad?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I read yesterday that he's a strong candidate for the job.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

He might be a strong candidate, but is he an EXCELLENT candidate?

:jet


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yes easily take him over the other English options.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

When BIG SAM is the best option for the job :shame


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

we need him more tho :hogansun


:hogansun:hogansun:hogansun:hogansun:hogansun:hogansun:hogansun:hogansun


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So who won the coupon :lenny2


----------

